# لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!



## avram (6 نوفمبر 2007)

لماذا أرفض الإسلام!!!!!!!!!!!!؟

أعتذر لكم أخوتي لأنني لم أريد من هذا المقال تجاهل السبب الأساسي لرفض الإسلام وهو ليس من الله ولكن أن الشيطان أراد أن يُحارب الله بأسم الله، فصمم دين يقول في شعارة أن لا اله إلا الله وهذا رائع وأبعدهم تماماً عن الله الحقيقي ومن خلال إيمانهم بالله أستطاع أن يقتل ويذبح في البشرية بأسم الله وتحت شعار الجهاد ونصرة الله.
لكن ما أريد أن اقوله وأعترف لكم به أنني أرفض الإسلام كأنسان "أنسانياً" وليس كوني أعرف أنه ليس من الله بشئ.

فكأنسان أرفض الإسلام لأنه:
•	أن اله الإسلام يطلب مني الدفاع عنه، وأنا كأنسان ضعيف لا أستطيع، بل أحتاج كأنسان ومخلوق أن يدافع عني الخالق.

•	لأن علم النفس الحديث أكد وأنا أتفق معه أن العلاقة المُشبعة الصحية في العلاقات الإنسانية هى المحبة والقبول الغير مشروط.
فأسس التربية الحديثة والصحيحية تنادي بأن يُقدم الأباء محبة وقبول غير مشروط، هذة المحبة والقبول يُشبع إحتياج الطفل ويجعلة أكثر مسؤولية وإلتزاماً وحباً وتقديراً لوالدهيم، فكم بالحرى العلاقة مع الله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حتى أن محبة الوالدين مشوهه عند البعض لأنهم كانوا لكى ينال القبول والإعجاب على الطفل أن يعمل أشياء معينة ويمتنع عن أشياء معينة، ولأني تعودت على لوي الكلام  من الأصدقاء المسلمين.
•	أنا لا أقصد أبداً أن يترك الطفل بلا ضابط ولا حدود لكن يجب أن نعطي الطفل القبول والمحبة الدائمة، وأنه مقبول ليس بناءاً على تصرفاته، بل كونه شخص محبوب.
•	ويجب الفصل بين محبة الوالدين للطفل الغير مشروطة، وعدم رضاءهم بل وكرههم لبعض التصرفات.
•	هذة هى التربية الصحيحية العلمية والتي تّخرج شخص وأثق من نفسة متزن نفسياً، لا يستعطي الحب بأن يفعل أشياء حتى ولو على حساب نفسه لكى ينال القبول من الأخريين
•	وأرى أن الأسلأم يقدم علاقة مشوهة عن الله وأن الله غير راضي عنك ولا يُحبك محبة غير مشروطة، بل محبتة مشروطة، بل يُمكن تطلع عينك وأنت بترضى الله طول حياتك وفي الأخر تجد الله يقذف بك في أعماق الجحيم!!!!

•	أرفض الإسلام لأنه يجردني من أنسانيتي الراقية التي خلقني الله عليها ويطلب مني أن أكره الأخرين الذين لا يتفقون معي ولا يؤمنون بما أؤمن، بل ويطلب مني أن أقاتلهم وأرهبهم لأنهم أعداء الله 
قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون ", التوبه ,29 ,
ان رفضي للاسلام كدين لم يات كردة فعل على افعال المسلمين "المشينه " وانما كردة فعل على تعاليم القران المشينه وتصرفات مؤسس هذا الدين المخزيه , ان العديد من التصرفات الهمجيه التي قام بها المسلمون على مر العصور كان ملهمهم فيها القران والسيره النبويه ,لهذا و لكل ما ذكر سابقا انا اشجب هذا الدين واستنكره

•	أرفض الإسلام لأنه سيكافئني في الجنة بأنهار من الخمر وأنا تذوقت الخمر مرة وأحدة في حياتي ولم أقبل حتى رائحتها.

•	أرفض الإسلام لأنه سيكافئني في الجنة بحور عين "لا أعلم عددهم بالضبط لكثرتهم" وأنا لا اسعى ولا أرغب أن أكون في أتصال جنسي مستمر، لاني لا أؤمن أن هذة هي كل الحياة سواء هنا على الأرض أو في السماء، لأنه يوجد في الأرض أشياء تستحق أن نحيا لأجلها، فكم بالحرى السماء.

•	أرفض الإسلام لأني أحب زوجتي وأحترم وأختبرت روعة وعمق علاقة الرجل الواحد بالمرأة الواحدة حتى وأن كان هناك خلاف يُجب أن نتغلب عليه معاً ونتعلم معاً ونسعى لعلاقة أكثر عمقاً وأروع.
ولأني أؤمن كما أن هناك ضعف في زوجتي أنا أيضاً غير كامل ونسعى معاً لنفهم بعض أكثر ونُسعد بعض أكثر ونُصلح من بعض أكثر، ولأ أؤمن ولا أقبل أنه بمجرد أن يحصل خلاف أو تشتعل شهوة في أن أطلق زوجتي أو أتزوج باخرى

•	أرفض الإسلام لأني اعاني من الوجود في الجسد ولا أريد أن أكون في السماء "الجنة" بجسد يأكل ويشرب ويتزوج، أريد أن أتحرر من هذا الجسد وأحيا مع الله الروح بروح خالدة لا تعرف الفساد.

•	أرفض الإسلام لأنه لا يُقدم لي أمان من جهة مستقبلي الأبدي وهو أهم شئ بالنسبة لي لأني أعلم أنني سوف أترك الحياة هنا عاجلاً أم أجلاً، ولا أريد أن مثل هذة المسالة تكون مجهولة بالنسبة لي في علم الله وحده، بل أريد أن أضمن بوعد صريح أكيد أني ضامن مستقبلي الأبدي. لأن الأمر لا يقبل المغامرة ولا المجازفة!!!

•	أرفض الإسلام لأني لا أريد دين يقول لي هذة قائمة المحللأت وهذة قائمة الممنوعات الكبائر والصغائر، ويتركني، لأني أعرف نفسي أنني أميل إلى الشر وأنجذب نحو الخطية التي تبدو لي ممتعة ولذيذة.
لكن أريد قوة أكبر مني تحررني وتغيرني وتنتشلني وتعطيني قلب جديد وميول جديدة، ولم أجد في الإسلام وعد بذلك ولا نص بذلك يغير الإنسان المغلوب على أمره الذي يريد أن يتحرر لكنه لا يقدر. لا يُغير الله بقوم ما لم يغيروا ما بأنفسهم


بعد أن عددت الإسباب التي تجعلني أرفض الإسلام انا شخصياً، بنظرة أنسانية بحتة.

دعني أسالك صديقي وأخي المسلم لماذا ترفض المسيحية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هناك في المسيحية شئ ضد أنسايتك أو ضد صالحك الشخصي والأبدي!!!!!!!!؟
هل قرأت الأنجيل لتعرف ماذا يُقدم لك؟ أترك للحظة حكمك على الأنجيل والإيمان المسيحي من خلال ما تعتقده، لأنك كما تحكم على الإيمان المسيحي أنه باطل من منطلق معتقدك، أخرون ينظرون لك أنت بنفس النظرة من خلال معتقدهم، والمطلوب تجرد من معتقدك لحظة وانظر فا في المسيحية من صالحك أو ضدك كأنسان.

أن معنى كلمة الأنجيل هو خبر ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار
نعم أن الأنجيل هو خبر سار
+ فيه الله يقول لك أحُبك محبة غير مشروطة، الله يقبلك أمامه ليس لأجل أعمال صالحة فيك، بل لأن الله دفع ثمن خطاياك وسدد العدل الألهي.
هذة المحبة الغير مشروطة عندما تتغلغل داخلك وتتلامس معها فعلاً تجعلك أكثر مسوؤلية وألتزاماً أمام الله الذي يُحبك بوصاياه وتسعى نحو علاقة حميمية معه، مبنية ليس على الفرض بل على الحــــــــــــــــــــــب " نحن نُحبه لأنه هو أحباً أولاً "1يو 19:4"
+ خبر ســار الله يّعدك بالحماية والرعاية " سيكون لكم في العالم ضيق لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم، هئنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر ، الساكن في ستر العلي في ظل القدير يّبيت، يسقط عن جانبك الف وربوات عن يمينك إليك لا يقرب "مز 7:91"
الرب يقاتل عنكم وأنتم تصمتون "خر 14:14" 
لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء بل أعطوا مكاناً للغضب لأنه مكتوب لي النقمة أنا أجازي يقول الرب " رو 19:12"
+ خبر ســـــــــار الله يضمن لك الحياة الأبدية لأننا لانقدر أن نشتري الأخرة بأعمالنا أو مصاري لأن ثمنها يفوق كل ما لدينا فقدم الله لنا الحياة الأبدية هبه عن طريق الإيمان بالمسيح
الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة ابدية " يو 47:6 "               
+ خبر سار الله يقدمه لك أن خطاياك مغفورة من خلال التوبة والإيمان بالمسيح يسوع الذي فدية عن خطاياك.
أن أعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل أثم " 1يو 9:1 "      
لأحظ معي أنه غفران مبني ليس فقط على أمانه الله ورحمته، بل أيضاً على عدله الذي سدده المسيح على الصليب.
+ خبر ســـــــــــــــــــــار الله فيه يدخل معك في علاقة أبوه روحية رغم كونك عبد وكوني عبد لله لكن الله في محبته ولأجل فداء المسيح الله يجعلك أبن لله بنوة روحية
واما كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطان أن يصيروا الله أى المؤمنين بأسمه 
" يو 12:1" 
+ أنه خبر سار يدعوك ان تحيا حياة المحبة لله وللأخرين وان تسمو عن طبيعتك البشرية التي تميل إلى الشر من خلال سكنى الروح القدس روح الله نفسه يسكن داخلك
أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم "1كو 16:3 " فتصبح حياتك مقدسة
هل ترى في المسيحية ما هو ضدك كأنسان!!!!!!؟
الله يقدم لك محبته ويريد أن يخلصك ويفديك ويُحررك من الخطية!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أم ترفض كل هذة الأخبار السارة التي هى بالدرجة الأولى من أجلك ولك، فقط لأنك إن قبّلت وصّدقت وتمتعت بهذه الأخبار السارة فهى تتعارض مع إيمانك الذي لم تختاره بل ورثته، وليس كل ما ورثناه صحيح.
أنتظرك كصديق مسلم بالمنطق ودون تعصب لما تعلمته، أن تجاوبني ماذا في المسيحية ضدك أنت كأنسان الله أحبك وكرّمك وفداك؟
وأنتظر تعليقك كمسيحي نريد أن نضيف ونُشارك ونكمل بعضاً البعض في هذا الحوار.


----------



## Moony34 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

مقال أكثر من رائع... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## avram (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

أختي العزيزة
شكراً لمرورك وتشجيعك
الرب يباركك


----------



## عربية (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

لا اذري مادا اقول :wub:
الرب يبارك حياتك اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الجميل فعلا هذا هو السوال


----------



## أيزابيلا (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الرب يبارك حياتك موضوع روعة وكلام كله منطق يغني العقل النير لازم يبقلوا سوف أتكلم بأسهاب ولا أطيل الكلام لانو رب المجد اله حق ونور من نور فقال خرافي وأنا أعرفها فية أيه بالقران لكن أسفة باي صورة مش فاكرة جيد وين بتقول سلام علية (يوم أولد ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا) يعني واضح على قيامة السيد المسيح له السلام والمجد


----------



## pop201 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل قوي


----------



## اني بل (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل يا avram  وهذه الأسباب اكثر من كافية لكي تثير اسئلة واستفهامات كثيرة  حول الدين الأسلامي خاصة اذا تقارنت بالدين المسيحي...

سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## man4truth (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*دى فعلا هى الحقيقة 
دا هو غرض الشيطان من الاسلام
خداع الناس باسم الدين
ولذلك هم هالكين وهم يظنون انهم مؤمنيين*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

  موضوع كللللللللللللش حلو و صحيح

و حلو حلو .. لذيذ بجد 

شكرا افرام


----------



## باغي الحق (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

بسم الله والصلاه علي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وبعد....

شكرا علي كلامك مقنع لكن لما انت طالبتني ان اقرأ الانجيل فأنا اومن به لان نبينا امرنا بذلك فإن القران الذي تسخر منه هو الذي برأ السيده مريم عليها السلام من كل قول سوء وهو الذي عرفنا ما حدث لسيدنا عيسي مع قومهارجوا الا تأخذ الامور بعواطفك ولا اعرض علي عقلك وعلى قلبك ودعهم يحكمون من هذا النبي الذي يحكي عن الهه انه قال ( ان الله يأمر بالعدل والاحسان وايتاء ذي القربي) من الذي كان يقول لجيشه لا تقطعوا شجرا ولا تقتلوا امرأه او طفلا او شيخا هذا الشيطان الذي تصفوه هو الذي امن به النجاشي ملك الحبشه بعدما قرأعليه سيدنا جعفر بن ابي طالب صدر سوره مريم فقال النجاشي هذا ما علمناه عني عيسي وامه
نحن المسلمين نفخر اننا الامه الوحيده علي سطح الارض التي تسجد لربها وتتطهر قبل الصلاه
هذا الدين الذي قلت انه سفك الدماء كيف لقله من العرب ان يهزموا اباطره العالم في هذا الزمان الفرس والروم
ياللعجب كيف لرجل واحد ان يؤمن به اكثر من مليار نسمه بينما المسيحيه لم تستطع ان تقنع اوربا وامريكا كدين لها فهي في الظاهر نصاري ومن الداخل وحوش جياع تأكل الاخضر واليابس
عزيزي ان الاسلام لم يأمر الا بمكارم الاخلاق فنهي عن الكذب والغش والخداع وما الي ذلك ......
تعالي نتحدث ونتشاور لماذا يسلم المئات من الناس من العلماء والرهبان لماذا هل لان الشيطان خدعهم اقرأ بعقلك فهذه قصه رجل عادي في غانا ضحك عليه المسلمون واسلم اتعرف من هو انه ثانى اكبر قسيس في غانا فقرأ واتعظ وارفع الغشاوة عن قلبك لعلك تعود الى رشدك
أخذوه طفلا فقيرا معدما يلبس الرث من الثياب ، وبالكاد يجد لقمة يومه ، ربوه في ملاجئهم ، درسوه في مدارسهم ، ما إن لحظوا منه نباهة حتى جعلوه من أولويات اهتماماتهم ، كان يتميز بذكاء حاد ونظرة ثاقبة في سن مبكرة من حياته ، سرعان ما شق طريقه في التعليم ، حتى نال أكبر الشهادات بالطبع كان ذلك مقابل دينه الذي يعرف انتماءه له ، لكنه تلفت يمنة ً ويسرة ً في وقت العوز والحاجة ، فما وجد أحدا إلا المنفرين - أعني المنصرين أو من يسمون أنفسهم بالمبشرين – أصبح قسيسا لامعا في بلده ، له لسان ساحر وأسلوب جذاب ومظهر لامع ، وبريق عينيه يقود من رآه إلى مرآب ساحته، ومع الأسف كانت ساحته هي التنصير ، وكم تنصر على يديه من مسلم . 

وذات يوم إذ أراد الله هدايته ، تأمل … وأخذ يتساءل .. أنا لم أترك ديني لقناعة في الديانة النصرانية ، وإنما الجوع هو الذي قادني ، والحاجة هي التي دفعتني ، والعوز هو الذي ساقني ، وعلى الرغم من رغد العيش الذي أنا فيه ، والرفاهية التي أتمتع بها إلا أنني لم أجد الانشراح ولم أشعر وأنعم بالراحة والسعادة والطمأنينة إذ ما فتئت أقلق من المصير بعد الموت ، ولم أرس على بر أمان أو قاعدة صلبة تريح الضمير حول ما في الآخرة من مصير . 

لماذا لا أتعرف على الإسلام أكثر؟ لماذا لا أقرأ القرآن مباشرة ، بدلا من الاكتفاء بمعلوماتي عن الاسلام من المصادر النصرانية التي ربما لم تعرض الاسلام بصورته الحقيقة . 

وهنا شرع يقرأ القرآن ويتأمل ويقارن ، فوجد فيه الإنشراح والإطمئنان ، وانفرجت أساريره وعرف طريق الحق وسبيل النور قد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه ويهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم . هنا اتخذ قراره الحاسم وعزم على التصدي لكل عقبة تحول دون إسلامه ، تـُرى ماذا فعل؟ لقد عمل بالمثل القائل الباب الذي يأتيك منه الريح . افتحه وقف في وجهه. فذهب إلى الكنيسة وقابل الرجل الأول فيها القسيس الأوروبي الكبير عندهم ، وأخبره بقراره ، فظن أنه يمزح أو أنه هكذا أراد أن يقنع نفسه لكنه أكّد له أنه جاد في رغبته هذه ، فجن جنون الرجل وأخذ يزبد ويرعد ويهدد . . . ثم لما هدأ ، أخذ يذكره بما كان عليه وما صار إليه ، وما فيه الآن من نعمة ويسر ، وحاول إغراءه بالمال وأنه سيزيد راتبه ويعطيه منحة حالا ويزيد من المنحة السنوية ، ويزيد من صلاحياته ، و. . . و ... و.. لكن دون جدوى فجذوة الإيمان قد تغلغلت في شغاف القلب واستقرت في سويداء الضمير ، كذلك بشاشة الإيمان إذا خالطت القلب استقرت كما قال قيصر الروم لأبي سفيان فيما رواه البخاري رحمه الله. 

هنا قال له : إذن تـُرجع لنا كل ما أعطيناك وتتجرد من كل ما تملك ، قال أما ما فات فليس لي سبيل إرجاعه ، وأما ما لدي الآن فخذوه كله ، وكان تحت يديه أربع سيارات لخدمته ، وفيلا كبيرة وغيرها ، فوقع تنازلا عن كل ما يملك ، وهو في هذا يعيد لنا أمجاد أبا يحيى صهيب الرومي رضي الله عنه الذي قال له الرسول الكريم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه : ربح البيع أبا يحيى ، وذلك عندما استوقفه مشركو قريش في طريق هجرته وقالوا له جئتنا معدما فقيرا ثم استغنيت فوالله لا ندعك حتى تخرج من مالك فاشترى نفسه منهم بأن دلهم على ماله على أن يدعوه إن الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة . 

اغتاظ القسيس الكبير وجرده حتى من ملابسه وطرده من الكنيسة شر طردة ، وظن أنه سيكابد الفقر يومين ثم يعود مستسمحا ، كيف لا يظن ذلك وهم المادّيّون حتى الثمالة. خرج أخونا من الكنيسة قال : وأنا لا ألبس سوى ما يستر عورتي ولا أملك سوى هذا الدين العظيم الإسلام ، وشعرت حينئذٍ أنني أسعد مخلوق على هذه البسيطة . سار ماشيا باتجاه المسجد الكبير وسط البلد وفي الطريق أخذ الناس يمشون بجانبه مستغربين ، ويقول بعضهم : لقد جن القسيس ، وهو لا يرد على أحد حتى وصل المسجد فلما هم بالدخول حاولوا منعه متسائلين إلى أين؟ وإذا بالجواب الصاعقة : جئت أُعلن إسلامي . عجباً ، القسيس الأشهر في البلاد الذي تنصر على يديه المئات ، الذي يظهر في شاشة التلفاز مرتين أسبوعيا ، الذي يمثل النصرانية في البلد ، الذي الذي الذي ….. يأتي اليوم ليُعلن إسلامه إنها سعادةٌ لا توصف ، وفرحة لا تعبر عنها الكلمات ، ولا تقدر على تصويرها الجمل والعبارات ، إنه أنسٌ غامر ، وإشراقة منيرة ، وكأنّ بالتاريخ يدوّي بصيحة اللهم أعز الإسلام بأحد العمرين ، ومع فارق التشبيه إلا أنه رب إسلام شخص ٍ واحدٍ يجر خلفه إسلام المئات وإنقاذ العشرات من براثن التيه والضلال وحمأة الكفر والإنحلال . 

المسلمون فرحون ، هذا أعطاه بنطالا وذاك أعطاه قميصا وآخر وهبه الشال ، حتى دخل المسجد وألقى بالمسلمين المتواجدين خطبة عصماء ، أعلن فيها إسلامه انطلقت على إثرها صيحات التكبير وارتفعت خلالها أصوات التهليل والتسبيح ، استبشارا وفرحا بإسلام مَن طالما دعاهم إلى الضلال ، إذا به اليوم يدعوهم إلى الهداية والإسلام ، وخلال يومين رجع الكثير الكثير ممن تنصروا إلى واحة دينهم الإسلام الوارفة الظلال ، حيث ينعمون في ظله وكنفه بآثار الهداية وطمأنينة سلوك السبيل القويم وراحة البال والضمير والخير العميم . الذين ءامنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب 

بعد يومين من إعلانه إسلامه بدأ النصارى الحاقدون يبحثون عنه ليقتلوه وتهددوا وتوعّدوا فقام المسلمون بتهريبه إلى سيراليون سرا ، حيث أ ُعلِن عبر الإذاعة التي تملكها لجنة مسلمي أفريقيا الكويتية أنه سيُلقي خطابا للأمة بمناسبة إسلامه ، وأخذ الجميع يترقّب هذا الخطاب والكنيسة كانت ضمن المترقبين وقد توقعت أن يقوم بمهاجمتها أشد المهاجمة وإخراج كثير من أسرارها أمام الملأ والتجني عليها ، هذا ما كانت تتوقعه ، وقد أعدّت قبل خطابه مسودة لبيان سوف تنشره وكان يرتكز على أنها وجدته معدما فقيرا وقامت بمساعدته وتبنيه وتربيته وتكفلت بتعليمه حتى بلغ أعلى المستويات العلمية ثم هو يقوم بنكران الجميل وخيانة الأمانة ورد المعروف بالإساءة ، والتنكر لمن آواه ورعاه . 

لكن الله خيّب فألهم وأغلق عليهم الطرق ، حيث قام صاحبنا بإلقاء خطاب خلاف توقعهم بدأ فيه بشكرهم على كل ما قدّموا له وذكر ما قدّموا له من رعاية ومأوى وتعليم وغيره بالتفصيل ودان لهم بعد الله بالفضل ، إلا أنه نوّه وأشار بطريقة لبقة تتسم بالذكاء إلى أن العقيدة وحرية الدين ليست تسير وفق العواطف بطريقة عمياوية وفضل الله تعالى فوق كل فضل ، ونعمة الله تعالى فوق كل نعمة ، ذلك بصياغة تجعل كل مَن خَدَمَتهُ الكنيسة يُعِيدُ النظرَ في هذه الخدمة والرعاية وأنها ليست مقياسا لصحة العقيدة ، وليست العامل المرجّح لاختيار الدين ، فأصاب الكنيسة في مقتل وأغلق الطريق أمامها لانتقاده والتشنيع عليه ، وأظهر دين الإسلام بأنه لا يرضى لأتباعه بنكران الجميل ، بل قال أن الدين الإسلامي يعلم أتباعه الوفاء ، لكنه لا يرضى لهم أبدا بإلغاء عقولهم إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون . 

بعد الخطاب بيومين كان هناك حفل افتتاح مسجد الجامعة حيث حضر هذا الحفل في باحة الجامعة رئيس جمهورية سيراليون وجمع من المسئولين وبعض رجال الكنيسة الذين دعتهم الجامعة لتكريس التسامح الديني ولتلطيف الجو بعد الخطاب الذي ألقاه القس الذي أسلم ، وفي الحفل بعد تلاوة القرآن الكريم قام الشيخ طايس الجميلي حفظه الله ممثل لجنة مسلمي أفريقيا التي تكفلت ببناء المسجد بألقاء كلمة أشار فيها إلى إسلام ذلك القس وضمنها قوله تعالى ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين ءامنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وأنهم لايستكبرون وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا ءامنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين وأن هذا هو حاله وما حدث معه وعندما شرع في شرح هذه الآية ووصل بشرحه عند الآية ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع والمترجم يترجم على الفور ، قال رأيت القساوسة الذين حضروا أخرجوا مناديلهم يمسحون دموعهم ، تأثرا أو مجاملة والله أعلم . قال أحد القساوسة لزميله الذي بجانبه أقسم أن هذا هو من أرشد ذلك القسيس ليجعل خطابه بالصورة التي ظهر عليها وأحرجنا . وسمعهم أحد المسلمين بجانبهم. والحمد لله على نصرة دينه ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد .


----------



## avram (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الأخوة الأحباء

أشكرك جميعاً لمروركم والمشاركة مسلمين ومسيحين
أسمحوا لي أن أؤكد على نقطة هامة جداً في مقالي هذا
حقيقة قبل أن أكتب الموضوع كنت أفكر هل أنا أرفض الإسلام لأني تربيت كمسيحي وتعلمت أن الإسلام دين شيطاني، أو هل لاني درست وقرات وبحثت في الإسلام وتوصلت لهذة النتيجة ، وبالفعل وصدقاً هذا ما حدث معي لأني لا اريد أن أتعصب لدين وأخسر حياتي الأبدية 
لأن المسيح قال ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه
رغم أن رفضي للإسلام كان مبني على البحث والدراسة، لكن أكتشفت أن الإسلام أرفضة أنسانياً للأسباب التي ذكرتها
والخص:
يطلب مني اله الإسلام أن أدافع عنه وأنا ضعيف أحتاج من يدافع عني
العلاقة في الإسلام علاقة مشوهه مبنيه على أفعل تجد ولا أجد محبة غير مشروطة لي كأنسان
يعدني اله الإسلام بخمر وحور عين وغلمان وأنا أكره أن تكون الحياة الأبدية تكون محصورة فقط في هذه الأمور وأكره الخمر والشذوذ.
أحب العلاقة بزوجتي الواحدة الغير قابلة للأنفصال رغم كل التحديات
لا يضمن لي الإسلام الحياة الأبدية وهذا أهم شى في الحياة فلا أستطيع أن أغامر بمصيري الأبدي
يدعوني إلى الجهاد والقتل في سبيل الله وكراهية أعداء الله حسب ظنهم  
لأنه يقول لي عن الخطا والصح ويتركني عاجز عن فعل الصح أو الأمتناع عن الخطا

وهنا كنت أريد من الأخوة والأصدقاء المسلمين أن يوضحوا لي كيف أحصل على هذة الأمور التي أحتاجها كانسان في الإسلام

وأيضاً كنت أتمنى من الأخوة المسلمين أن يوضحوا لي ماذا في الإيمان المسيحي ضدك كانسان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
أنسى شويه الأنجيل مُحرف و.................الخ 
وفكر في المسيحية الأنجيل الخبر السار يقول لك:
الله يُحبك محبة غير مشروطة ومات المسيح لأجلك لكى يفديك ويتحمل دينونة الله عنك .
هل هذا ضدك !!!!!!!!!!!؟ خبر سار الله أحبك ويريدك أن تقبل وتبادله نفس الحب وتصير العلاقة علاقة محبة
الله يتعهد ويضمن لك حياتك الأبدية عندما تؤمن وتقبل عمل المسيح وتتوب وتعيش حسب وصاياه بدافع الحب وليس الفرض
الله يعدك بالحماة والرعاية والدفاع عنك
الله يعدك أن يغير طبيعتك الخاطئة ويعطيك طبيعة جديدة مقدسة
الله يسكن بالروح القدس في قلبك فيجعل حياتك مقدسة طاهرة نقية
هذا هو جوهر الأنجيل والخبر السار لكل البشر مسلمين ومسيحين وهندوس ويهود..............الخ
هل تقبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل الله في المسيحية ضدك في شى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أسال الله أن يكشف عن عين كل شخص وقلب محبة الله المقدمة لك في الأنجيل، الله لا يريد في الأنجيل منك شى سوى أن تخلص.
الله يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون   1تي 4:2

سلام المسيح معكم

سوف أرد عليك ياصديقي باغي الحق وأتمنى تكون فعلا تبغي الحق
كنت أتمنى أن تقنعني فتطلب مني أن لا أرتكز على العواطف وأنا ذكرت الأسباب التي تجعلني أرفض الإسلام
وأنت الذي أستطعت أن تقوله أن أتباع الإسلام مليار ولا تعرف أن أتباع البوذية أقل بشى بسيط جداً فهل معنى ذلك أن الهندوس صح
لا تعرف أن المقياس ليس في العدد فالمسيح قال كثيرين الذين يدخلون من الباب الواسع الذي يودي إلى الهلاك
هل تعرف أن الملايين يتبعون بوذا !!!!!!!!!!!؟
وغيره
وتستشهد بقصة خالية عاطفية لا تستند على أى سند ولا أسم ولا أى شى سوى العاطفة
من الذي يستخدم العاطفة ويهمل كل الأسباب!!!!!!!!!!
سوف نتقابل مرة أخري لاني الحين مشغول
أترككم في رعاية القدير


----------



## avram (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



باغي الحق قال:


> بسم الله والصلاه علي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
> وبعد....
> 
> شكرا علي كلامك مقنع لكن لما انت طالبتني ان اقرأ الانجيل فأنا اومن به لان نبينا امرنا بذلك
> ...


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*




> أن اله الإسلام يطلب مني الدفاع عنه، وأنا كأنسان ضعيف لا أستطيع،


 
بارك الله فيك .... كلام منطقي جداً
*ان عقلي و قلبي و فكري و انسانيتي ترفضه ....*​​​


----------



## timooo317 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اهلا بيك
انت من ينطبق عليك قول الله

فمن شاء فاليؤمن و من شاء فاليكفر

بس انا مش هرد الا على ادعء واحد بس لانك اظهرت فيه جهل واضح بابساطتعاليم الاسلام
و الادعاء كان


> أرفض الإسلام لأنه يجردني من أنسانيتي الراقية التي خلقني الله عليها ويطلب مني أن أكره الأخرين الذين لا يتفقون معي ولا يؤمنون بما أؤمن، بل ويطلب مني أن أقاتلهم وأرهبهم لأنهم أعداء الله



خد عندك
يا أيها الذين أمنوا كونوا قوامين لله شهداء بالقسط ولا يجرمنكم شنئان قوم على الا تعدلو، اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى، وأتقوا الله ان الله خبيرا بما تعملون

حتى مع ظلم الاخر يا استاذ المسلم امره كتابه بالعدل
طبعا دي عاليه عليكو اوي و مستحيل تفهموها

عسى الله أن يجعل بينكم وبين الذين عاديتم منهم مودة ورحمة والله قديرٌ والله غفور الرحيم

ادفع بالتي هي أحسن

في حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( أفضل المؤمنين رجلٌ سمح البيع , سمح الشراء , سمح القضاء , سمح الاقتضاء 

مش هطول عليك بالايات لانها كثيره جدا
خير الكلام ما قل و دل
تعرف واحد اسمو جاليليو ؟
فاكر جاليليو ؟


----------



## timooo317 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اما عن الايه اللي حضرتك خدتها كوبي بيست دي فاحب اقولك على حاجه واحده
هدف الاسلام هو نشر العدل بين البشر
و طبعا حضرتك شايف اللي بيحصل دلوقتي من انتشار الزنا و الخمر و الربا و اتساع الفجوه بين الفقراء و الاغنياء
هدف الاسلام ليس ان يوحد الله كل من في الارض و فقط
بل الهدف الاسلاسي هو تعمير الارض و اقامة العدل بين كل من هو على وجه الارض
فاهمين حاجه

انا طبعا كنت اقصد
قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون

اما موضوع الجزيه فدا حديث يطول شرحه
و لكن تطاول حضراتكم على الذات الاهيه اظن انه يفسر معنى كلمة صاغرون
و تطاول الاخ ساويرس على الاسلام اظن ممكن يوضحلك معنى كلمة صاغرون
و بعدين منتو بتدفعو الضريبه عن يد و انتم صاغرون
اظن ان لا فرق بين الضريبه و الجزية
ولكن في الجزية لا يوجد سجن و حبس


----------



## timooo317 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اما عن الايه اللي حضرتك خدتها كوبي بيست دي فاحب اقولك على حاجه واحده
هدف الاسلام هو نشر العدل بين البشر
و طبعا حضرتك شايف اللي بيحصل دلوقتي من انتشار الزنا و الخمر و الربا و اتساع الفجوه بين الفقراء و الاغنياء
هدف الاسلام ليس ان يوحد الله كل من في الارض و فقط
بل الهدف الاسلاسي هو تعمير الارض و اقامة العدل بين كل من هو على وجه الارض
فاهمين حاجه

انا طبعا كنت اقصد
قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون

اما موضوع الجزيه فدا حديث يطول شرحه
و لكن تطاول حضراتكم على الذات الاهيه اظن انه يفسر معنى كلمة صاغرون
و تطاول الاخ ساويرس على الاسلام اظن ممكن يوضحلك معنى كلمة صاغرون
و بعدين منتو بتدفعو الضريبه عن يد و انتم صاغرون
اظن ان لا فرق بين الضريبه و الجزية
ولكن في الجزية لا يوجد سجن و حبس


----------



## avram (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



timooo317 قال:


> اهلا بيك
> انت من ينطبق عليك قول الله
> فمن شاء فاليؤمن و من شاء فاليكفر
> بس انا مش هرد الا على ادعء واحد بس لانك اظهرت فيه جهل واضح بابساطتعاليم الاسلام
> ...



شكراً الصديق تيمو
لا أنكر وجود أيات تُحث على السلام وأن هناك وصايا رائعة في الإسلام هذا حق.
لكن هل تعرف لكى تأخذ أنسايتي كلها وتقضي على حياتي لا تحتاج أن تُعطيني طن من السموم.
لكن ملعقة سُم وسط أكلة شهية قادرة على أنهاء أنسانيتي
وأنا هنا أتحدث عن السُم الذي موجود في الإسلام الذي يُجردني من أنسايتي ويصنع مني سفاح قاتل أجاهد في سبيلة ولنصرته أذبح  أقتل وأهلك وأعتقد أن الذي يقتل هو أبليس الذي قال عنه المسيح منذ البدء قتال للناس
أما عن تبريرك للقتل لنشر السلام والعدل أعتقد أن هذة حجة أمريكا في عزو العراق ولا يصح أن تُنسب إلى الله

أما عن الأية التي عملت لها كوبي وبست صدقني عملت كزبي من القران مباشرة لأنه عندي على الجهاز ولا أرى عيب في ذلك إلا إذا كنت أنت تخجل من الأيات القرانية

وعلشان ما أزعلك كمان عملت كوبي وبست من بعض الموضوعات بالمنتدى تُبين الســــــــــــــــُـــــــــــــــــم الذي بالقران الذي يُجردني من أنسايتي ويجعلني قاتل مُجرم

[CENTER]جاء في الحديث (لا تبدؤوا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام ، فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه ) صحيح مسلم والترمذي و أبو داوود
أي دفعهم إلى أطراف الطريق و التضييق عليهم و منهيون من إظهار الود لهم !
-------------------------------



في المعارك و المنازعات :

أهل الكتاب : يقاتلون حتى يدفعوا الجزية حقنا ً لدمائهم و بذل حصرا ً !!
قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ 

من هم ليسوا أهل كتاب : يجب قتلهم جميعا ً إلا من أسلم ( أسلم تسلم )
فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ 

لكن الرسول تميز وحده بأنه يحق له قتل كل الناس و العفو فقط على من أسلم :
أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا اله إلا الله، فان قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم و أموالهم إلا بحقها 
-------------------------------



سادسا ً : في السلم :
ملاحظة : لا يجوز السلم ما دام المُسلم منتصرا ً : فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَن يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ 

السلم مع أهل الكتاب : يُشترط دفع الجزية و بذل و تحقير لهم !!
قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ 

{ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ } فَإِنَّ مَعْنَاهُ : وَهُمْ أَذِلَّاء مَقْهُورُونَ , يُقَال لِلذَّلِيلِ الْحَقِير : صَاغِرًا ..
أي أصبحت الجزية عقوبة تحمل معنى الإهانة و الإذلال لأهل الكتاب .

السلم مع من هم ليسوا أهل كتاب : فلا يجوز معاهدتهم أبدا ً بل قتلهم :
فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ 
فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 
وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْلَمُونَ * ‏ كَيْفَ يَكُونُ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ عَهْدٌ عِندَ اللّهِ وَعِندَ رَسُولِهِ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ عَاهَدتُّمْ عِندَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ فَمَا اسْتَقَامُواْ لَكُمْ فَاسْتَقِيمُواْ لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ 
و بعض الفقهاء جعل أهل الكتاب كالمشركين لا يجوز معاهدتهم بل قتلهم !
بعض من نصوص الارهاب بالقران واوامر القتل الالهية

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِهِ [الصف : 4]
[/CENTER]


----------



## Ramzi (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*ان عقلي و قلبي و فكري و انسانيتي ترفضه ....*​


----------



## safsofeh (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*موضوع اكتر من رائع*
*انا ارفضه قبل ان اولد *
*لنفس الاسباب*
*كله ترهيب وخوف *
*انا اصلا اكتر اشي بكرهه تعدد الزوجات لانه اكبر ظلم للمراة*​


----------



## باغي الحق (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الحمد لله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو علي كل شيء قدير واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله ارسله كى يكون خاتما للانبياء والمرسلين من سار علي دربه واقتفي اثره اعزه الله العزيز الكريم ومن ضل وجحد فعليه من الله ما يستحق ولا شك انه سائر الي الضلال المبين اما بعد:-

جاء في انجيل متى في الاصحاح العاشر

 (لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا. 35 فاني جئت لأفرّق الانسان ضد ابيه والابنة ضد امها والكنة ضد حماتها. 36 واعداء الانسان اهل بيته. 37 من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني.ومن احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني. 38 ومن لا ياخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني. 39 من وجد حياته يضيعها.ومن اضاع حياته من اجلي يجدها. 40 من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني. 41 من يقبل نبيا باسم نبي فأجر نبي ياخذ.ومن يقبل بارا باسم بار فأجر بار ياخذ. 42 ومن سقى احد هؤلاء الصغار كاس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ فالحق اقول لكم انه لا يضيع اجره”

هل جاء المسيح من اجل السلام ام جاء من اجل اراقه الدماء  اتهمت الاسلام ظلما بأنه سفك الدماء وانتشر بالسيف مع اننا نرا في الانجيل علي لسان المسيح صراحه انه قال لم ات لاضع سلاما علي الارض انما جئت لاضح سيفا !!!!!!

ثم قلت ان التوراه والانجيل مكملان لبعضهما كيف هذا ففي النص السالف ذكره ان( من  لا ياخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني)

في التوراه ان كل من يتبع صليب فهو ملعون!!!!!

اما عن سؤالك عن انتشار الاسلام بالسيف فتابعه في مقال مفصل لاحقا
اما عن اسألك فإنى سأرد عليك ببساطه وهى اسئله سهله انشاء الله

1-يطلب مني اله الإسلام أن أدافع عنه وأنا ضعيف أحتاج من يدافع عني
من قال ان اله الاسلام يريد ان يدافع عنك فهل بذلك يكون اله الاه كي يكون اله لابد ان يكون قادر علي كل شيء ولا يقتله احد او يصلبه انما الله سبحانه يريدك ان تدافع عن دينه الخاتم الذي ارسله علي النبي محمدصلي الله عليه وسلم

2-العلاقة في الإسلام علاقة مشوهه مبنيه على أفعل تجد ولا أجد محبة غير مشروطة لي كأنسان؟
سؤال ساذج متزعلش فالله يقول في كتابه (انما المؤمنون اخوه) والنبي عليه السلام قال (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر فليكرم ضيفه)والنبي عليه السلام قال (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر فليحسن الي جاره)
وغيرها من الاحاديث والايات التي لا يتسع المقام فى ذكرها ان كنت تريدها سوف اعمل لها موضوع عن انسانيه الانسان في الاسلام وعلاقته بالمجتمع 

3- يعدني اله الإسلام بخمر وحور عين وغلمان وأنا أكره أن تكون الحياة الأبدية تكون محصورة فقط في هذه الأمور وأكره الخمر والشذوذ.؟
عجبا للمرأ فالناس في الدنيا يحاربون انفسهم كي لا يقعون في الزنا او الاشياء التي لا تشتهيها النفس كما ان الاسلام حرم الخمر (.... انما الخمر والميسر رجس من عمل الشيطان..) الايه.
فالخمر الجنه ليس كخمر الدنيا لان خمر الدنيا مذهبه للعقل اما خمر الاخره فهي لذه للشاربين. ومن قال ان الحياه في الجنه مقصوره علي التمتع بالنساء....اوعى تكوون!!!!

4-أحب العلاقة بزوجتي الواحدة الغير قابلة للأنفصال رغم كل التحديات؟
هذه من المشاكل التى عني بها الاسلام فقد يحدث شقاق بين الرجل والمرأ يترتب عليه مايستحيل بعده استمرار الحياه فهل سيكون البيت سعيد اعتقد لالالالالا  وقد يحدث ما غير ذلك كأن تكون الزوجه او الزوج عاقم لا يستطيع الانجاب والطرف المعافي يرغب في الانجاب وقد يحدث علي اثرها تدهور في الحياه الاسريه فهل بذلك تكون اسره!!!!مش عاوز استرسل لان في مواقف بجد تزعل.

7-لا يضمن لي الإسلام الحياة الأبدية وهذا أهم شى في الحياة فلا أستطيع أن أغامر بمصيري الأبدي
لماذا خلق الله الانسان ولماذا ارسل الرسل ولماذا خلقل الارض ولماذا..... هل كى يدخلنا الجنه لماذا تتعلم علي الرغم من كون غير ضامن للنجاح او التفوق... اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدي.

8-يدعوني إلى الجهاد والقتل في سبيل الله وكراهية أعداء الله حسب ظنهم 
من قال ذلك فكيف كان يعيش اليهود مع الرسول في المدينه وكيف عاش النصاري مع المسلمين في مصر والشام وووووو بينما انظر للمسلمين في الدول الغربيه وقرر!!!

9-لأنه يقول لي عن الخطا والصح ويتركني عاجز عن فعل الصح أو الأمتناع عن الخطا
لماذا ارسل الله الرسل اليس كى يوضح لهم الطريق الصحيح ويرشدوهم الي الخير وينهوهم عن الشر لماذا تنصح ابنك وتوجهه اليس لمصلحته!!!!!

اما العلماء الذين تسأل عن اسلامهم ابحث علي جوجل وانا هقول لك هل تعرف باستير وكيف اسلم العالم الفرنسي الذي حلل مومياء رمسيس الثاني(فرعون) وغيرهم الكثير اما الرهبان ابحث عن قصه اسلام رئيس المركز البريطانى الاسلامى وفصه اسلام رئيس لجه التبشير بإفريقيا سابقا بعد ما اسلم طبعا

اما اسلوبك في الحور فيجب الا تسخر من الاخرين لان هذا ليس من اداب الحوار


----------



## timooo317 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الاخ صاحب الموضوع
اليس من الحق ان نعترف ان محمد جاء براسه هي الاكثر تاثيرا في التريخ البشري ؟
الم يقل الله على لسان محمد
وما ارسلمانك الا رحمة للعاملين ؟
مازلت اتحدث ان تقول ان المسلمين يقاتلون و يقتلون من اجل الرب
الموضوع سيطول ان اردنا شرح معنى الجهاد
و لكن قد يكون غاندي قال كلمة توضح معنى الجهاد في جملة بسيطة
im ready to die for my causes 
but ready to kill for it
على العموم
كتب التاريخ المعاصر ان بريطانيا فشلت في ان تبقى في اي دولة اكثر من بضع اعوم
و كذلك فرنسا
و ايضا ايطاليا
و البرتغال
و امريكا كلما تدخل بلدا تخرج بفضائح باعتراف الامريكان
لماذا اذا بقى الاسلام في الهند و العراق و ايران و مصر و افريقيا و المغرب و اندونيسيا و تركيا و ما زال ينتشر في كل بقاع الارض
لماذا لم يرفض كل تلك الشعوب الاسلام رغم ان العقل البشري يرفض كل من جاء محتلا
لما قبلو ان يظل الاسلام بل و ساعدوه على ان يبقى حتى و ان لم يدخلوا للاسلام
الا تعلم ان لصلاح الدين في حربه لاستردا بيت المقدس من المسيحيين كان هناك مسيحيين في جيشة رغم ان الاصل في الاسلام ان يدفعو الجزية مقابل الحماية و الامن و انه لا يوجد شئ اسمو تجنيد اجباري لمن هو غير مسلم بل التجنيد يكون اختياريا ؟
لماذا بقى الاسلام في كل الدول التي دخلها مع ان الطبيعة البشرية ترفض كل محتل و انظر للمملكة البريطانيه التي لم تكن تغيب عنها الشمس ؟
من


----------



## timooo317 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

عفوا
غاندي قال 
im ready to die for my causes 
but not ready to kill for it


----------



## avram (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الصديق العزيز باغي الحق
من كل قلبي أدعو الله أن تكون اسم على مسمى "تبغي الحق"

تتساءل وتقول
هل جاء المسيح من اجل السلام ام جاء من اجل اراقه الدماء اتهمت الاسلام ظلما بأنه سفك الدماء وانتشر بالسيف مع اننا نرا في الانجيل علي لسان المسيح صراحه انه قال لم ات لاضع سلاما علي الارض انما جئت لاضح سيفا !!!!!!


هل تذكر لي مرة واحدة استعمل فيها المسيح السيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تذكر لي أن المسيح حرض تلاميذه على إستعمال السيف
عندما جاء اليهود ليقبضوا على المسيح ليصلبوه أستل أحد حواريين المسيح السيف وقطع أذن عبد رئيس الكهنة هل تعلم ماذا قال وما فعل المسيح
قال لبطرس
فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون مت 25:26
ومد يده ولمس أذن العبد وبرآها.
كان يجب أن تسال عن تفسير الأية التي أستشهدت بها لأنك لا تعرف تفسير الأنجيل.
فتفسير الأية أن الإيمان بالمسيح يفرق الأسر الوثنية واليهودية التي كان يؤمن شخص منها فيكون غير مقبو من أسرته
حتى الأن من المسلمين يؤمن بالمسيح ولا تنقلب عليه أسرته أبوه وأمه وأخوته وأولاده ويبحوا دمه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل فهمت الإيمان بالمسيح ماذا تكون نتيجتة وسط الأرهاب الإسلامي!!

وخطا أخر تقول:
ثم قلت ان التوراه والانجيل مكملان لبعضهما كيف هذا ففي النص السالف ذكره ان( من لا ياخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني)

في التوراه ان كل من يتبع صليب فهو ملعون!!!!!

شى مضحك طبعاً وعندما أضحك تقول لا تسخر!!!!
الأنجيل يقول
المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا لانه مكتوب ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة 13:3
هل فهمت بالفعل التوارة تقول ملعون من علق على خشبة "الصليب"
وبالفعل الأنجيل يقول أن المسيح تحمل العنة التي كانت علينا كبشر خطاه
شوفت كيف الأنجيل يثكمل التوارة ويحققها ولا تناقض.


بالفعل مرة أخرى أتساءل لماذا يطلب مني الله الدفاع عن دينه وهو الذي مسؤول بالفاع عن دينه ويطلب مني بشو بأني أقتل وأذبح الذين لا يؤمنون بدين الله وأنا لا أحب أن أقتل وأذبح!!!!!!!!

أما عن موت المسيح " المسيح لم يصلب ضعفاً لكن طواعية حباً لك وللبشر" تعرف ماذا كان للمسيح من سلطان على إقامة الموتى وشفاء الأبرص والأكم والخلق أيضاً، فهل كان صعب عليه أن ينقذ نفسه؟
لكن هو جاء من السماء لهذا الغرض والهدف وهو محبته للبشرية وفداءها
أما عن ردك على الإسلام يقدم علاقة مشوهة
من فضلك قولي أيه واحدة من القران تقول أن الله يحبني كأنسان كخليقته أى كان وضعيتي، وأنا أغير فكرتي تماماص وأقبل الإسلام.
أما ما يضحك بالفعل قولك:
8-يدعوني إلى الجهاد والقتل في سبيل الله وكراهية أعداء الله حسب ظنهم 
من قال ذلك فكيف كان يعيش اليهود مع الرسول في المدينه وكيف عاش النصاري مع المسلمين في مصر والشام وووووو بينما انظر للمسلمين في الدول الغربيه وقرر!!!
نعم أرى هل أنت رائيت؟؟؟ أنا عشت في أوربا وعشت في الدول العربية 
ورائيت لا نقدر أن نبني كنيسة في مصر وتحرق بيوتنا لو فكرنا والجوامع في أمريكا وأوربا منتشرة!!!!!!!
الأم تقرا الفريضة العمرية التي تبين كيف يعيش المسيحين في بلادهم بعد فرض الجزية عليهم 
أرجع لبنود الوثيقة العمرية وأكتشف كيف.
http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/islameyat/alwasika_al3omareya/alwasika_al3omareya.htm

الا يُحدِثوا في مدينتهم ولا فيما حولها ديراً ولا كنيسة ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب، 

ولا يجدِّدوا ما خُرِّب، 

ولا يمنعوا كنائسهم من أن ينزلها أحدٌ من المسلمين ثلاث ليالٍ يطعمونهم، 

ولا يؤووا جاسوساً، 

ولا يكتموا غشاً للمسلمين، 

ولا يعلّموا أولادهم القرآن، 

ولا يُظهِروا شِركاً، 

ولا يمنعوا ذوي قرابتهم من الإسلام إن أرادوا، 

وأن يوقّروا المسلمين، 

وأن يقوموا لهم من مجالسهم إذا أرادوا الجلوس، 

ولا يتشبّهوا بالمسلمين في شيء من لباسهم، 

ولا يتكنّوا بكناهم، 

ولا يركبوا سرجاً، 

ولا يتقلّدوا سيفاً، 

ولا يبيعوا الخمور، 

وأن يجُزُّوا مقادم رؤوسهم، 

وأن يلزموا زيَّهم حيثما كانوا، 

وأن يشدّوا الزنانير على أوساطهم، 

ولا يُظهِروا صليباً ولا شيئاً من كتبهم في شيءٍ من طرق المسلمين، 

ولا يجاوروا المسلمين بموتاهم، 

ولا يضربوا بالناقوس إلا ضرباً خفيفاً، 

ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم بالقراءة في كنائسهم في شيء من حضرة المسلمين، 

ولا يخرجوا شعانين، 

ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم مع موتاهم، 

ولا يَظهِروا النيران معهم، 

ولا يشتروا من الرقيق ما جَرَتْ عليه سهام المسلمين. 

فإن خالفوا شيئاً مما شرطوه فلا ذمّة لهم، 

وقد حلّ للمسلمين منهم ما يحل من أهل المعاندة والشقاق, 
أنتظر ردك


----------



## avram (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



timooo317 قال:


> الاخ صاحب الموضوع
> اليس من الحق ان نعترف ان محمد جاء براسه هي الاكثر تاثيرا في التريخ البشري ؟
> الم يقل الله على لسان محمد
> وما ارسلمانك الا رحمة للعاملين ؟
> ...



صديقي أى تاثير تقصد في التاريخ البشري لكى أستطيع أن أجاوبك
أن تقصد تقصد تاثير القتل والإرهاب والذبح وأن أثر في نفوس تابعية ليفجر نفسه وسط مدنيين وأطفال وأبرياء، فأنا أتفق معك
لأني لم أسمع قط ولا بوذي ولا هندوسي ولا يهودي ولا مسيحي ولا وثني فجر نفسه وسط حشد مدنين وهويُكبر ويقول الله وأكبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
أن كنت تقصد تاثير في مميزات الرجل وأغرائه بجنه بها حور عين وغلمان مخلدون وفاكهة وخمر و............. لا ينثني 
فأنت فعلا محق
أن كنت تقصد أكثر تاثير في أشعال شهوات الرجل والنكاح والزواج باربعة،  وما ملكت إيمانكم وظلم المراأة وأعطاء كل الأمتيزات للرجل في الأرض والسماء  فانت مُحق
أن كنت تقصد في العدد فأنت غير مُحق
وأعرف أيضاً أن بوذا له أتباع وأخريين حتى البقرة لها أتباع

قال فعلاً أن ارسلناك رحمة للعالمين
لكن لم أرى الرحمة عندما قرات عن سيرة محمد فوجدت يقتل أمراة كونها هجته وكثير من الألأف الذي قتلهم بحد السف والغزوات التي قادها بنفسه

القول صحيح لكن الفعل مختلف تماماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً

أشكرك لأنك تساؤي وتقارن الإسلام بأمريكا وفرنسا وهذة دول أرضية
ولم تجرؤ على أن تقارن الإسلام بالمسيح والمسيحية لأن لا يصح أن تقارن الأرضيات بالسمويات

من قال أن الأخرين رحبوا بالإسلام
ألم تعرف الخيارات الثلاثة التي وضعها الإسلام في عزواته
الإسلام 
االقتل
الجزية
كلهم أمر من بعض، هل ترك حريه للأختيار أم حدد الخيارات في ثلاث فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## avram (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



باغي الحق قال:


> 3- يعدني اله الإسلام بخمر وحور عين وغلمان وأنا أكره أن تكون الحياة الأبدية تكون محصورة فقط في هذه الأمور وأكره الخمر والشذوذ.؟
> عجبا للمرأ فالناس في الدنيا يحاربون انفسهم كي لا يقعون في الزنا او الاشياء التي لا تشتهيها النفس كما ان الاسلام حرم الخمر (.... انما الخمر والميسر رجس من عمل الشيطان..) الايه.
> فالخمر الجنه ليس كخمر الدنيا لان خمر الدنيا مذهبه للعقل اما خمر الاخره فهي لذه للشاربين. ومن قال ان الحياه في الجنه مقصوره علي التمتع بالنساء....اوعى تكوون!!!!
> 
> ...



صديقي أجد نفسي مدفوعاً أن أكمل الحوار معك في النقاط التي لم أتناولها المداخلة السابقة
في مفهوم الجنة في الإسلام التي من اسباب رفضي للإسلام
كنت أتمنى أن تنفي ما قلته وتوضح لي أن الجنة في الإسلام غير مقصورة على الجنس والحور والشذوذ مع الغلمان والخمر وتاتي لي بأيات من قرانك توضح لي سمو الجنة وقدسيتها
تقول حرم الإسلام الخمر .... نعم هذا صحيح، ولكن لماذا وعد بها في الجنة، من قال لك أن الخمر التي بالجنة ليس متل الخمر التي بالدنيا
من فضلك أرجو دليل واحد في القران يقول هذا وأنا أقتنع وأعدل عن رائي
ُُم تقول أنها للمتعة، هل تحتاج للمتعة في الوجود في محضر الله، وأنت في محضر الله كلي القداسة والجمال هل تحتاج إلى متعة أخرى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وبماذا متعة المراة في الجنة، لماذا هذا التميز للرجل 72 حور عين والمراة ماذا لها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
إلم ترى أن كل ما بالجنة هو أغراء وكسب الرجال وأهمل المراة لأن ليس لها دور في ذلك الرجل وسدد كل رغبات الرجل  شهواته هنا على الأرض وفي الجنة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
إلم تُدرك أن لا يُمكن أن نحيا في محضر الله بأجسادنا التي تأكل وتشرب وتتزواج للمتعة والأنجاب.
لكن محضر الله روحي لأن الله روح والدليل على ذلك كون الملائكة تحيا في محضر الله فهى أرواح
ونحن البشر سنكون أرواح بأحساد نورانية ملائكية لأن الله روح

قلت الجنس هنا على الأرض للتكاثر للمتعة "نعمة من الله للأنسان وسط تعب وتحديات الحياة ليجد المتعة والألفة مع شريك أخر.
هل في الجنة نحتاج إلى التاكثر والإنجاب
هل في الجنة نحتاج إلى المتعة وسط تعب الجنة؟
قال المسيح

مت 22:30  لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء.

أما عن الزوجة الواحدة:
هل فكرت لماذا لم يخلق الله للأدم أربع حوات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
هل فكرت أن الزواج هو كيان واحد وليس شخصين بعد في المفهوم المسيحي " جسد واحد"
هل المشاكل سبب كافي للطلاق!!!! أى زواج ليس به مشاكل؟
ودائماً مشاكل الزواج من الطرفين على خلاف الكم لكنهم مشتركيين في الأخطاء

حتى عدم الإنجاب ليس مبرر لطلاق، لو عدم الإنجاب من الرجل هل يرضى الرجل أن تتزوج أمراته أخر ............. أعتقد صعبة جدا عليه
لماذا لا يرضوا بنصيبهم لأنهم كيان واحد ولا نستطيع أن نقول أن شخصاً منهم لدية مشكلة بعدم الإنجاب .
لكن كونهم كيان واحد فهم الأثنين لديهم مشكلة وعليهم تقبلها من الله بصبر ورضى

نعم الرسل ليوضحوا لنا الصواب والخطا ولكن هل هناك تاكيد وضمان لك في الإسلام أنك سوف تدخل الجنة بعد أن عرفت الصواب والخطا

أنا لا أرفض أن تكون هناك وصايا وإرشاد من الله، لكن أرفض أن تكون هناك وصايا والحقيقية والواقع أن نفسي أمارة بالسوء
لذلك أحتاج قوة من الله لتغير نفسي الامارة بالسوء وهذا ما لم أجده في الإسلام
لكن في المسيحية الله يعطي الروح القدس التي تغير القلب والدوافع والميول لكل شخص مؤمن تائب يريد أن يعيش حسب وصايا المسيح
أرجو أن تكون فهمت سبب رفضي
لا أرفض الوصايا، لكن أرفض الوصايا التي لا أستطيع أن أفعلها، لكن في المسيحية وصايا مع قوة الله والروح القدس الذي يثعطيك القوة والقداسة التي تحيا بها وصايا الله

أرجو أن يكون قصدي واضح


----------



## avram (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



timooo317 قال:


> يا اخ avram
> التاريخ لم يذكر اي دماء تم سفحكها بسبب المسلمين
> ولا اتحدث عن القاعدة فهم معروف انهم دخلاء على الانسانية
> و لكن راجع جيدا التاريخ
> ...



صديقي العزيز تيمو
أشكرك لأجل الحوار والكلام المنطقي الذي تتساءل فيه

الم تلاحظ تاثير التابعين الحقيقين للإسلام!!
تقول الرسول ماذا فعل
 سوف أتكلم عن عهد الخلفاء الدمويين أقصد الراشدين لاحقاً
لكن عجبني تساؤلك الرسول ماذا فعل
إليك بعض مما فعل الرسول وأرجو التفكير بموضوعية
وللأمانة هي ماخوذة من هذا الموقع وأن أردت الرجوع للتفصيل
http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/nabi_alra7ma/nabi_alra7ma.htm#14a

محمد يقطع الأيادي و الأرجل و يسمر الأعين بمسامير
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الوليد بن مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الأوزاعي ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏أبو قلابة الجرمي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏قدم على النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏نفر من ‏ ‏عكل ‏ ‏فأسلموا ‏ ‏فاجتووا ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏فأمرهم أن يأتوا إبل الصدقة فيشربوا من أبوالها وألبانها ففعلوا فصحوا فارتدوا وقتلوا رعاتها واستاقوا الإبل فبعث في آثارهم فأتي بهم ‏ ‏فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ‏ ‏وسمل ‏ ‏أعينهم ثم لم يحسمهم حتى ماتوا.

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الحدود .. باب المحاربين من أهل الكفر و الردة 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=10135

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسلم بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سلام بن مسكين ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏‏أن ناسا كان بهم سقم قالوا يا رسول الله آونا وأطعمنا فلما صحوا قالوا إن ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏وخمة ‏ ‏فأنزلهم ‏ ‏الحرة ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏ذود ‏ ‏له فقال ‏ ‏اشربوا ألبانها فلما صحوا قتلوا ‏ ‏راعي ‏ ‏النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏واستاقوا ذوده فبعث في آثارهم فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ‏ ‏وسمر ‏ ‏أعينهم فرأيت الرجل منهم ‏ ‏يكدم ‏ ‏الأرض بلسانه حتى يموت .

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الطب .. باب الدواء بألبان الإبل
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=5253&doc=0

يقتل الرجال و يقسم النساء و الأطفال و الأموال

حدثنا ‏ ‏إسحاق بن نصر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏موسى بن عقبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏قال ‏حاربت ‏ ‏النضير ‏ ‏وقريظة ‏ ‏فأجلى ‏ ‏بني النضير ‏ ‏وأقر ‏ ‏قريظة ‏ ‏ومن عليهم حتى حاربت ‏ ‏قريظة ‏ ‏فقتل رجالهم وقسم نساءهم وأولادهم وأموالهم بين المسلمين إلا بعضهم لحقوا بالنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فآمنهم وأسلموا وأجلى ‏ ‏يهود ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏كلهم ‏ ‏بني قينقاع ‏ ‏وهم رهط ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏ويهود بني حارثة ‏ ‏وكل ‏ ‏يهود ‏ ‏المدينة. 

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب المغازي .. باب حديث بني النضير
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5970

كان يأمر بقتل الناس و حرقهم
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏بكير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سليمان بن يسار ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏أنه قال ‏‏بعثنا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في بعث فقال ‏ ‏إن وجدتم ‏ ‏فلانا ‏ ‏وفلانا ‏ ‏فأحرقوهما بالنار ثم قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حين أردنا الخروج إني أمرتكم أن تحرقوا فلانا وفلانا وإن النار لا يعذب بها إلا الله فإن وجدتموهما فاقتلوهما.

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الجهاد و السير .. باب لا يعذب بعذاب الله
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=4753

من بدل دينه فاقتلوه

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏عليا ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏حرق قوما فبلغ ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏فقال ‏لو كنت أنا لم أحرقهم لأن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لا تعذبوا بعذاب الله ولقتلتهم كما قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من بدل دينه فاقتلوه.

صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الجهاد و السير .. باب لا يعذب بعذاب الله
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=4754

محمد يشق أم قرفة بين جملين

أم قرفة
هي فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر بن عمرو الفزارية. أم قرفة تزوجت مالكا بن حذيفة بن بدر وولدت له ثلاثة عشر ولدا أولهم (قرفة) وبه تكنى, وكل أولادها كانوا من الرؤساء في قومهم. كانت من أعز العرب, وفيها يضرب المثل في العزة والمنعة فيقال: أعز من أم قرفة وكانت إذا تشاجرت غطفان بعثت خمارها على رمح فينصب بينهم فيصطلحون. كانت تؤلب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأرسل في السنة السادسة للهجرة زيد بن حارثة في سرية فقتلها قتلا عنيفا, فقد ربط برجليها حبلا, ثم ربطه بين بعيرين حتى شقها شقا. وكانت عجوزا كبيرة, وحمل رأسها إلى المدينة ونصب فيها ليعلم قتلها.

 راجع تراجم الأعلام .. باب من وفيات سنة 6.
http://history.al-islam.com/names.asp?year=6


----------



## ميرون (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

من قال لكم أن الاسلام ظلم المرأة عندما تحدث عن تعدد الزوجات هو من حررها وأعطاها قيمة قبل الاسلام كانوا يقتلون البنات وهن احياء أهدا طلم أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ادا انتبهت من حولك تجد أن نسبة العنوسة أصبحت مرتفعة بشكل كبير وبغض النظر عن العنوسة فإن 
إباحة التعدد أمر مضيق فيه أشد التضييق؛ لأنه متعلق بإقامة علاقات إنسانية، وبناء أسر، ومجتمعات، فهو مباح للضرورة القصوى، كعلاج يؤخذ في الحالات المستعصية (الشخصية، والاجتماعية)  ولذلك كان الأصل في الزواج الواحدة؛ لأنها أدعى للعدل من الكثرة.
فقال تعالى: ﴿فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلَّا تَعُولُوا﴾. 

فالأمر مباح، وليس على سبيل الوجوب، وإن تيقن عدم العدل، أو غلب على ظنه ذلك ، أغلق باب التعدد؛ لأنه لم يتوفر العدل الذي لأجله شُرِّع.

وأسباب التعدد كثيرة جدا 

كما أريد أن أقول لك في كلمات ما جاء اسلامنا أبدا بما تدكر كما قال لك أخي الكريم قبلا راجع التاريخ ولا تقرأ ما تريد وتترك ما لا تريد واقرأ كل شيء حتى تكون لديك المعلومات كافية حاشى لله ان يظلم احدا او ان يجتبي من عباده رسولا فيه الصفات التي ذكرتها 

القساوس والرهبان يفعلون أشياء أخجل من ذكرها بما أنهم رجال دين 
عندك مثلا زكريا بطرس مع كل احترامي سمعته مرات للأسف قلبي وعقلي وكياني يرفض كل ما يقول لأنه لا محل له من الاعراب كلما فتحت على قناة الحياة اجده يدكر المسلمين وخير الخلائق بسوء بالله عليك أسمعت مسلما يذكر سيدنا المسيح بسوء وكن صادقا مع نفسك اولا حتى أني ظننت أنه لا شغل له سوى الحديث عن الاخرين والاستهزاء وهدا ليس من شيم أهل الدين ليس لديه دروس يعلمها للمسيحيين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أعن هدا تأخدون دينكم والله ما أؤمن به أن الله يعبد عن علم وأن الدين علم فانظر على يد من تأخد علمك

شيء اخر ادا كنت قرأت السيرة النبوية كما قلت فانظر جيدا اي سيرة قرأت؟ لأنه من المستحيل أن تقرأها من دون أن تحب محمدا بأبي هو أمي وروحي 

أردت فقط ان اجيبك على مسالة تعدد الزوجات فانظر اين اصبحت؟


إقرأ هده الأبيات وقل لي رأيك فيها لكن دون استخدام العاطفة تمعن في الكلام واستخدم المنطق


آ عباد المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه




إذا مات الإله بصنع قوم أماتوه فهل هذا إله




ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا والأعجب منه بطن قد حواه




أقام هناك تسعا من شهور لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه




وشق الفرج مولودا ضعيفا فاتحا للتدي فاه




ويأكل ثم يشرب ثم ياتي بلازم ذاك فهل هدا اله




تعالى الله عن إفك الحيارى سيسأل كل عما افتراه




كيف لإلاه أن يمر بمراحل مر بها خلقه بالله عليك؟؟؟ 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## avram (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

ميرون;
من قال لكم أن الاسلام ظلم المرأة عندما تحدث عن تعدد الزوجات هو من حررها وأعطاها قيمة قبل الاسلام كانوا يقتلون البنات وهن احياء أهدا طلم أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أتعجب لأن هذا هو الوحيد الذي لفت أنتباهك وهو "المراة وتعدد الزوجات" رغم ما يحويه الموضوع من نقاط كثيرة
هل هذا هو ما يشدك ويستحوذ عليك!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ادا كما أريد أن أقول لك في كلمات ما جاء اسلامنا أبدا بما تدكر كما قال لك أخي الكريم قبلا راجع التاريخ ولا تقرأ ما تريد وتترك ما لا تريد واقرأ كل شيء حتى تكون لديك المعلومات كافية حاشى لله ان يظلم احدا او ان يجتبي من عباده رسولا فيه الصفات التي ذكرتها 

صدقني قرات التاريخ وليس من كتب مسيحية، بل من كتبكم ووضعت السند والدليل عن أعمال رسول الإسلام "نبي الرحمة"
من قتل وذبح وإرهاب.
كنت أتمنى أن ترد على هذة الأفعال الشنيعة التي أرتكبها رسول الإسلام وتبرر لي فعلها.
لكن أن تقول لي أقرا وأدرس التاريخ، هل إعمال وأفعال نبي الإسلام أتيت بها من غير التاريخ وهناك الكثير الذي لم أذكره.
القساوس والرهبان يفعلون أشياء أخجل من ذكرها بما أنهم رجال دين 
عندك مثلا زكريا بطرس مع كل احترامي سمعته مرات للأسف قلبي وعقلي وكياني يرفض كل ما يقول لأنه لا محل له من الاعراب كلما فتحت على قناة الحياة اجده يدكر المسلمين وخير الخلائق بسوء بالله عليك أسمعت مسلما يذكر سيدنا المسيح بسوء وكن صادقا مع نفسك

لماذا الرفض، أفحص ما يقال وأن كان كذباً من حقك أن ترفضه. لماذا هذا الرفض الذي يعتمد على القلب والتعصب!!!!
أرجع إلى كتبك ومراجعك الأسلامية التي يعتمد عليها الأب الفاضل وأن لم تكن حقيقية أرفض أنت حر.
صديقي
 المسلم لا يذكر المسيح بسؤء ليس من منطلق أخلاق الشخص المسلم لأن التاريخ والقران والأنجيل يشهد عن عظمة المسيح وخلوه من أى خطية.

وما يُذكر عن رسول الإسلام تستطيع أنت أو غيرك أن ينفي ما يُقال عنه، لكن تقول لا يليق أن يقال بسوء عن رسول الإسلام وأعماله وجرائمه تملا كتبكم الإسلامية، هذا ليس ذنب أحد

شيء اخر ادا كنت قرأت السيرة النبوية كما قلت فانظر جيدا اي سيرة قرأت؟ لأنه من المستحيل أن تقرأها من دون أن تحب محمدا بأبي هو أمي وروحي 

هل تحب شخص ذكرت عنه الأفعال والجرائم التي أرتكبها وذكرتها قبلاً
النازيين يبجلون ويحبون هتلر، لكن أعرف أعمال هتلر وأحكم هل يستحق المحبة والتقدير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

إقرأ هده الأبيات وقل لي رأيك فيها لكن دون استخدام العاطفة تمعن في الكلام واستخدم المنطق

آ عباد المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه

إذا مات الإله بصنع قوم أماتوه فهل هذا إله

ويا عجبا لقبر ضم ربا والأعجب منه بطن قد حواه

الله حى لا يموت ، من قال لك أن الله مات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
الله روح وحى لا يموت إلى أبد الأبدين

الذي مات هو الجسد البشري الذي أتحد به الله


----------



## avram (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الأخوة الأحباء توقيعي الجديد ربما يُضيف شى على الموضوع ويُعبر عن الواقع


----------



## assyrian girl (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

thank you so much for the nicest topic in my life  and God bless you


----------



## ميرون (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

أتعجب لأن هذا هو الوحيد الذي لفت أنتباهك وهو "المراة وتعدد الزوجات" رغم ما يحويه الموضوع من نقاط كثيرة
هل هذا هو ما يشدك ويستحوذ عليك!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أجبت عن هده النقطة لأنها أيظا تسيء الى سنة خير الخلائق وبما أنني أنثى أردت أن أخبرك أن شرع الله ليس بظالم للمرأة كما ذكرت وحتى لا تكون لديك فكرة خاطئة وسطحية عن تعدد الزوجات وأظن أن اخواني المسلمين ذكروا ما فيه الكفاية في كون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب سفك الدماء ويعتدي فهو بعث لاتمام مكارم الأخلاق شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى


صدقني قرات التاريخ وليس من كتب مسيحية، بل من كتبكم ووضعت السند والدليل عن أعمال رسول الإسلام "نبي الرحمة"
من قتل وذبح وإرهاب.
كنت أتمنى أن ترد على هذة الأفعال الشنيعة التي أرتكبها رسول الإسلام وتبرر لي فعلها.
لكن أن تقول لي أقرا وأدرس التاريخ، هل إعمال وأفعال نبي الإسلام أتيت بها من غير التاريخ وهناك الكثير الذي لم أذكره.

لأن مصادرك للأسف خاطئة أو ربما ليست هناك مصادر لأنني لم أصادف في حياتي كلها كتبا تتحث بما جئت به ما ذكر التاريخ أبدا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان سفاحا أو محبا للدماء فلو كان كذالك لما ترك فرصة فتح مكة من غير اراقة الدماء مع ان قوة جيشه أنذاك كانت عظيمة بل دخلها بسلام وقال لليهود من دخل داره فهو آمن أظن لو كان الأمر كما ذكرت لما كان فتحها بهده الطريقة


لماذا الرفض، أفحص ما يقال وأن كان كذباً من حقك أن ترفضه. لماذا هذا الرفض الذي يعتمد على القلب والتعصب!!!!
أرجع إلى كتبك ومراجعك الأسلامية التي يعتمد عليها الأب الفاضل وأن لم تكن حقيقية أرفض أنت حر.

طبعا لا أرفض بمجرد السماع فقط لأني أؤمن أن الله يعبد عن علم ولا أجد فيما يقول شيئا من المنطق أبدا في يوم سمعته يتكلم عن تحريف القران أضحكني الأمر صراحة لأني وجدته يتكلم عن القراءات العشر للقران وما فيها ابدا من تحريف سوى شكل الايات أحسست أنه يضحك من الدين يسمعون له فقلت في نفسي كيف يأخدون عن هدا دينهم استغربت صراحة أبوك يعتمد على التزييف هدا ما وجدته بكل أسف، تعلم شيئا أقسم بالله أن صديقتي لها صديق مسيحي وهو أب مثله مثل زكريا بطرس يشتمه وينعته بأشياء تضحك ويرفض كل ما يقول أنا لا أقول شخص مسيحي عادي انما رجل دين كما تقولون والله والله والله ينعته بالجهل وكل ما تريد وأشياء عيب أن تكون في رجل دين 

صديقي
المسلم لا يذكر المسيح بسؤء ليس من منطلق أخلاق الشخص المسلم لأن التاريخ والقران والأنجيل يشهد عن عظمة المسيح وخلوه من أى خطية.

صديقي
المسلم لا يذكر المسيحيين بسوء لأنها من أخلاق خير خلق الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه نهانا عن السباب واللعان والشتم وبأن نحسن التعامل مع كل الديانات في حياته كان يجاور يهوديا وآداه بشتى الطرق لم يقطع رقبته أو يسفك دمه بل أحسن اليه وعندما كان ابن اليهودي يحتضر أتى اليه رسو الله وطلب من الابن أن يسلم فأشار الوالد اليهودي لإبنه أن نعم أسلم فأسلم الابن ومات ما رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وما يُذكر عن رسول الإسلام تستطيع أنت أو غيرك أن ينفي ما يُقال عنه، لكن تقول لا يليق أن يقال بسوء عن رسول الإسلام وأعماله وجرائمه تملا كتبكم الإسلامية، هذا ليس ذنب أحد

أنا أنفي وبكل ايمان ويقين ليس تعصبا كما تحاول أن تبين لكنه يقين بالله وبرسوله الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم


هل تحب شخص ذكرت عنه الأفعال والجرائم التي أرتكبها وذكرتها قبلاً
النازيين يبجلون ويحبون هتلر، لكن أعرف أعمال هتلر وأحكم هل يستحق المحبة والتقدير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حاشى لله أن أمثل هتلر أو غيره من كافة البشر دون استثناء برسول الله وخاتم الأنبياء شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى أحب رسول الله وأفديه بروحي لأني كلي يقين بأنه من عند الله وأن ما أتى به الحق وما دون دالك باطل ما قرأته أنت ليس من ديننا في شيء واخواني أعطوك الأدلة من صحيح البخاري الصحيح ليس ما جئت به أنت



الله حى لا يموت ، من قال لك أن الله مات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
الله روح وحى لا يموت إلى أبد الأبدين


الذي مات هو الجسد البشري الذي أتحد به الله[/CENTER]

نعم الله حي لا يموت واحد أحد حي لا يموت هو يحي ويميت

تعالى الله أن يحتاج لجسد حتى يتحد فيه أو معه أو به لأنه أكبر من دالك خلق كل شيء فكيف سيحتاج الى جسد خلقه هو سبحانه ليتجلى للناس


----------



## timooo317 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



avram قال:


> صديقي أى تاثير تقصد في التاريخ البشري لكى أستطيع أن أجاوبك
> أن تقصد تقصد تاثير القتل والإرهاب والذبح وأن أثر في نفوس تابعية ليفجر نفسه وسط مدنيين وأطفال وأبرياء، فأنا أتفق معك
> لأني لم أسمع قط ولا بوذي ولا هندوسي ولا يهودي ولا مسيحي ولا وثني فجر نفسه وسط حشد مدنين وهويُكبر ويقول الله وأكبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
> أن كنت تقصد تاثير في مميزات الرجل وأغرائه بجنه بها حور عين وغلمان مخلدون وفاكهة وخمر و............. لا ينثني
> ...



اولا اسجل اعجابي الشديد بلاخ avram لاسلوبه المهذب جدا في عرف بعذ شكوكه

و لكن سوف ارد على بعض النقاط فقط حتى لا يتشتت الحوار

قارنت الاسلام بفرنسا و امريكا لانها دول وضعت تشريعا و حلولا للانسانيه و جائت بفكر يمكن ان اناقشها فيه
اما المسيحية فقد وضعت الاسس في البداية و قالت ما لقيصر لقيصر و ما لله لله
اي ان المسيحية كدين ليس له اي علاقة بكيفية حياة الانسان على الارض ولا يوجد اصلا في المسيحية تشريع لكيفية تنظيم المجتمع
اما امريكا فقدمت حلولا للمجتمع و كذلك فرنسا
و ارجو ان تذكر لي اين الدولة المسيحية في التاريخ التى قدمت من الكتاب المقدس لحولا اجتماعيه و سياسية و اقتصادية .... الخ

هل فعلا قرئت سيرة محمد ؟
الم تقراء صلح الحديبية ؟
الم تقراء كيف فتح مكة ؟
الم تقراء اول كلماته في المدينه المنوره 
افشو السلام و اطعمو الطعام و صلوا ركعتين و الناس نيام تدخلو الجنه بسلام ؟
الم تعلم انه قال لا يؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لاخيه ما يحب لنفسه ؟
الم تعلم ان الرسول لم يقبل ان يقتل اصحابه  ‏عبدالله بن أبي ابن سلول الذي خاض في عرض الرسول ؟
اي كتاب سيرة قرئت ؟
الم تعلم كيف كان اهل مكة يعذبون الرسول
ماذا فعل بهم حين فتح مكة ؟
الم يقل اذهبوا انتم الطلقاء

عفوا الخيارات كانت 2
الاسلام او الجزية
و هل تعلم انت مفهوم الجزية ؟
اظن ان المسلم و غير المسلم الان يدفع الضريبة
فهل لك حق الاعتراض على الضريبة ؟
في الاسلام لا يوجد ضرائب بمعناها الحالي و لكن يوجد زكاة و جزية
الزكاة فرض ديني فلا يجوز الا للمسلم و يدفع الجزية "و هي رقم بسيط جدا اذا قاراناه بالضرائب" مقابل الامن و الحماية
و يمكن ان تلغى الجزية في حالات كثيرة يمكن ان تسئل عنها اهل العلم 

عفوا الاسلام دين ارسله الله للعالمين

اما عن اتهامك ان من يقتل نفسه باسم الاسلام هو واقع تحت تأثير المفاهيم الاسلاميه فاعتقد انه جانبك الصواب
اسئل اي دار افتاء في اي منطقة من العالم الاسلامي عن تنظيم القاعدة و ستجد الاجابه واحده


----------



## avram (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



timooo317 قال:


> اولا اسجل اعجابي الشديد بلاخ avram لاسلوبه المهذب جدا في عرف بعذ شكوكه
> 
> و لكن سوف ارد على بعض النقاط فقط حتى لا يتشتت الحوار
> 
> ...



أشكرك أخي الحبيب والصديق
هل تعتقد أن هدف الدين هو ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الدين هو علاقة بين الله والإنسان.
نعم المسيحية هى خبر ســـــــــــــــــــــــــار للإنسان من الله
ملخصة الله يُحب البشر وصنع فداء عن خطاياهم بالمسيح ويقدم غفرانه محبته لكل  من يؤمن لينال الغفران ويكون أبن لله في علاقة روحية ويّهب لهم الحياة الأبدية
أما عن الإسلام فهو دين ودولـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة، وهنا الكارثة
لماذا؟
لأن لو العالم كله مسلمين ربما يكون للدين الإسلامي حق أن يُطبق الشريعة الإسلامية
لكن لأن الله خلق الإنسان حر الإرادة ويعلم أن من البشر من يؤمن ومن لا يؤمن ومن يتبع ديانات أرضية مختلفة
ترك العقوبات الأرضية بيد السلطات لتضع قانون ينطبق على الكل ولا يظلم شخص بناءاً على دينه

وهنا سمو المسيحية "المسيحية علاقة بين الله"
هل معنى هذا أن الله ترك البشر في غابة، حاشا بل هو وضع السطات وأؤصانا أن نطيع السلطات فيما لا يتعارض مع الله
وكما ترى أمريكا وفرنسا من أستشهدت بهم لديهم قوانين كافية لردع وتنظيم الحياة فيما بين البشر والدولة
إذن أين التقصير في المسيحية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا الله يعطي أحكام إسلامية لدولة يعيش عليها مختلف الديانات،!!!!!!!!!! 
هذا الأمر متروك للدولة والسلطات المُعينه من الله.
 وأنت ترى المثقفين يرفضون الدولة الدينية ويطالبوا بدولة مدنية تراعى حقوق الكل والمواطنة للكل على خلاف دياناتهم ومذاهبهم المختلفة.

وأيضاً ترى الكارثة التي حّلت بالدول التي طبقت الشريعة الإسلامية 

أما عن الجزية أريد تعليق بسيط
الضريبة التي ندفعها الأن للدولة، هل أنت تدفعها أيضاً كمسلم .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالطبع نعم
فهل كانت الجزية على كل الناس بمختلف أديانهم أم هى فقط على الذين لم يدخلوا الإسلام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ومن هنا لا تشبهه الجزية بالضريبة لان الضريبة لا تقول المسيحين فقط يدفعوا،بل هى على الكل.
أما الجزية فكانت جزاء لمن لا يعتنق الإسلام ولا تنسى "وهم صاغرون"
أما عن الإرهابين
ولا مرة سمعت بن لان إلا ويستند على أحاديث وأيات قرانية في جهادة مع الكفار.
وهنا الفرق على ماذا يستند الإرهابين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أترك أهل الدعوة لأنهم يريدون تجميل الإنسان، ويخفون أيات القتل والإرهاب في الإسلام.

أخيراً عن الرحمة الموجودة وما أستشهدت به
أرجو أن تفكر لو أني شخص قلت أمور رائعة وكلامي فيه محبة لكني قتلت، هل يُمكن وصفي بقاتل أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا أنكر هناك بعض الإيات التي تُحث على المحبة والإخاء -وأن كانت منسوخة- وبعض أعمال الرحمة
لكن هل تستطيع أن تنكر ما ذكرتة بالأدلة عن الجرائم والقتل الذي أرتكبة رسول الإسلام في مشاركة سابقة في نفس موضوعي؟؟
هل بعد كل هذا نُهمل كل هذا ونتغنى بأنه قال أنه رحمة للعالمين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الرئيس (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

يا avram
وهنا المشكلة عندكم !!

الله خلق الارض و الانسان و الحيوان وكل شيء عنده بمقدار 
يا صديقي
انت لما تصنع آلة لا تأتي فقط في القطع و تتركها تعمل لوحدها !!
بل يجب ان تجمعها و تجعل لها نظام تعمل عليه و هذا هو الله جل جلاله الخالق
الذي خلقك و ووضع لك ما ينظم حياتك بالطريقة الصحيحة و العلماء المسيحيين هم من يكتشفوا بديع صنع الله الذي خلقك و خلق سيدنا عيسى عليه افضل السلام ..
لماذا العناد ؟ !!!
تحياتي لك صديقي ,,


----------



## timooo317 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الاخ العزيز  avram
المشكلة فعلا ان الفرق بيننا و بينكم ان الاسلام دين شامل
فهو دين ينظم العلاقة بين العبد و ربة و ايضا ينظم العلاقة بين العبد و العبد
و موضوع الجزية مره تانيه انت لم تقراء عنه و معلوماتك عنه مجرد سماع
و لكن ملحوظة بسيطه
الجزية اقل بكثير مما يدفعه المسلم من زكاه
يعني انتم في الاسلام تدفعون اقل
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الدولة المدنية
فالاسلام لا يعرف اصلا و لم يعرف الدولة الدينية
الرسول القدوة لم يكن مفتيا و حسب و ناقلا للوحي
بل كان ابا و جدا و زوجا و ريئسا لدولة فيها العديد من الطوائف "ولا تنسى اليهود"
و كان ايضا قائدا عسكريا و .........الخ
اذا هذا الفرق بيننا و بينكم
انتم المسيح ليس قدوة عامه لي
اما الرسول فاعرف ادق اسراره و هو زوج و اب و قائد و محارب و اعرف جيدا كيف كان يتصرف في بيته كانسان
الرسول كان انسانا قدوة لي
اما المسيح حسب اعتقادكم فليس قدوة عندكم لانه كان رجلا لم يتزوج 
اخي  avram لا يوجد في الاسلام مفهوم الدولة الدينية ابدا
و نحن ايضا ليس هناك عندنا ما يسمى برجل دين
يمكن ان يكون طبيبا و مفتيا
مهندس و مفتي و جراح
و لكن لتوسع العلوم الان اصبح الاتجاه العام نحو التخصص
فالدين هو على له علمائه كاي مجال
و كذلك له العديد من المدارس الفقهيه ....مثلا هناك مدرسة الامام مالك و هي مدرسة الحديث و تقديم عمل اهل المدينه 
و تلك تقابل مدرسة الامام الاعظم ابو حنيفة مدرسة الراي
و الاهم من ذلك ان في التاريخ الاسلامي لم يتولى فقيه واحد الخلافه
الا الرسول طبعا
فهل تعلم ان الفاروق عمرو هو احد اقل اصحاب رسول الله رواية للحديث ؟
و لكنه باعتراف كل من قراء سيرته هو من اوائل من وضع النظام المدني للدول
و هل تعلم انت ان نابليون عند وضعه الدستور الفرنسي اخد من فقه الامام مالك ؟
لماذا ياخذ الغرب من الدين الاسلامي
و اظن ان من حق اي دولة في العالم ان يكون لها دستور واحد تحتكم اليه و ترضاه
و الدستور الاسلامي الغير موجود الان هو الدستور الوحيد الذي يضمن المساواه و العدل ليس بين كل طبقات شعبه و انما بين كل طبقات و فئات المجتمع
و يمكن ان اضرب لك العديد من الامثلة و لكن اظن انك تعلم منها الكثير
اخي  avram العدالة و الحرية لا توجد حقا الا في الاسلام و لكن المشكلة الان انه لا يوجد من يستخرج من الاسلام فكرا جديدا يناسب العصر
فاصبحنا نسمع عن فتواى غريبة لشيوخ اجلاء
و بما اننا في منتدى غير اسلامي يمكن ان اقول بدون ان اهاجم اني لا اقبل معظم فتاوى ابن العثيمين و ابن باز رغم ان قدرهم عندي كبير جدا
لانهم و ببساطه لا يفتون لمسلمي 2000 بل للمسلمين ايام 500 او 600 بالكتير 
الاخ  avram
الاسلام هو النظام الوحيد على وجه الارض الذي يصلح لتطبيق و يضمن العدالة الاجتماعية للجميع
و فرنسا و امريكا وضعو تشريعات من عندهم اولا لانهم يعلون شأن العقل
ثانيا لانه لا يوجد في المسيحية اصلا تشريع قابل للتطبيق 

فاكر مقولة متى استعبدتم الناس و قد ولدتهم امهاتهم احرارا
اظن ان الاسلام من اول ايامه وضع تصورا لكيفية التعامل مع الاخر
و ايامها بس كان للمسيحي في مصر ايمان تام بان حقة لان يضيع
الحادثة ان ابن والي مصر عمرو ابن العاص تسابق مع مسيحي فالمسيحي سبقة
فضربة بعصاه و قال اتسبق الاكرم ابن الاكرمين
فذهب الولد المسيحي الى عمرو في المدينة "لو حدثت الان لتسابق الشيوخ على الفتواى و انه حرام على غير المسلم الدخول للمدينة"
ذهبو الى عمرو فسافر امير المؤمنين من المدينة لمصر طبعا من 1400 سنه السفر كان مشقة كبيره
و اعطي العصاه للمسيحي و قال له اضرب الاكرم ابن الاكرمين
ثم قال
متى استعبدتم الناس و قد ولدتهم امهاتهم احرارا
ابن والي مصر يجلس ليضرب و من شخص المفروض انكم تقولون ان الاسلام يعامله معامل مواطن درجه تانيه
عفوا
لم ارى نموذج في التاريخ كالاسلام
و لن ارة اصلا لن الاسلام هو دين من الله و ليس صناعة البشر
و لن يتفوق المخلوق يوما على الخالق


----------



## timooo317 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الاخ avram
لن اتحدث طويلا عن تنظيم القاعدة و كيف نشأ و ما هي الفتواى التى احتجو بها و كيف فسروها
و لكن يمكن من اليوم قرائة المصري اليوم لتعلم كيف نشئو و كيف فسرو الاسلام و كيف اعترفو هم بخطئهم

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=83025

الموضوع عن القاعدة يطول شرحه
و لكن انصحك بحاجتين
الاولى ان تقراء المصري اليوم
الثانيه ان تشاهد فلم syriana

و سؤال اخير
لماذا لم تظهر فكرة قتل النفس باسم الاسلام الا بعد 1400 سنه
يعني دول فهمو الاسلام احسن من الرسول و من ابو بكر و عمر و عثمان و على و كل الدول الاسلامية و الخلفاء و القادة ؟
اعتقد انه ليس حجه ترفض بها الاسلام
لان الاسلام اصلا يرفض تنظيم القاعدة و يعتبرهم منتحرون و من فئة الخوارج
و اي مسلم حقيقي لا يعترف بهم


----------



## avram (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



الرئيس قال:


> يا avram
> وهنا المشكلة عندكم !!
> 
> الله خلق الارض و الانسان و الحيوان وكل شيء عنده بمقدار
> ...




عفواً صديقي 
ما هي المشكلة عندنا، لم أفهم ماذا تقصد، وحرصاً مني على أن أخوض فيما لا تقصده. أرجو التوضيح.

لكن دعني أنتهز المداخلة للأضيف شيئاً
وأقتبس من كلامك الآلة وصانعها، نعم مع كل آلة هناك كتالوج يوضح لك كيف تشتغل هذة الآلة بالشكل الصحيح والآمثل.
والكتاب المقدس هو الكتالوج من الله للإنسان كيف تكون علاقته مع الله ومع الأخريين.
عندما سُئل المسيح عن أهم الوصايا وأعظمها قال الناموس كله يتلخص في:
تُحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبلك وفكرك ونفسك
ومثلها تُحب قريبك كنفسك
هذا هو أساس العلاقة بين الله والإنسان
لكى أؤضح صديقي روعة المسيحية وسمؤها وإهتمامها بجذور الأمور
لو أنك تعرف أن التدخين ضار بالصحة ولمعرفتك هذا ولا تريد الضرر للأخرين تهتم بأن تذهب لمحلات بيع التدخين وتهجم عليها وتكسرها، هذا حل
لكن لا تعرف أن هناك مصنع يُصنع ويُنتج السجائر، ماذا لو عملت على غلق المصنع الذي يُنتج السجائر
الحل الأول هذا ما فعله الإسلام قال الزاني ترجمه، والسارق تقطع إيده و........... يُجلد ............الخ والقائمة طويلة
وتجاهل المشكلة الإساسية وهى فساد الطبيعة البشرية التي تميل إلى الشر والخطية والتمرد والعصيان.
لكن جاء المسيح ليُصلح داخل الإنسان وعندما يُصلح الداخل يكون الخارج صحيحاً
أهتم الإسلام بظواهر الأمور وأهمل الداخل الذي هو الإساس
لإاهتم بغسل الجسد وقت الصلاة وهذا ليس خطا، لكن عندما يشترط فقط الغُسل الجسدي فقط لطاهرة الشخص وإستحاقة للوقوف أمام الله 
"هنــــــــــــــــــــــا الكارثة"
نحن لا نُهمل الخارج، لكن نقول أن:
العلاج ياتي من الداخـــــــــــــــــــــــــل وينعكس على الخارجوليس العكس فالخارج لا يُطهر الداخل

ماذا أستفيد عندما وضع الإسلام عقوبة للزاني وترك الشخص مغلوب من أفكاره الشريرة وشهوته؟؟
في النقطة أعترف أنه قدم حل وهو الزواج باربعة وما ملكت إيمانكم، لكن للأسف لم يُكن أيضاً حلا جذري من الداخل

قال المسيح عن مثل هولاء:
أنهم يُشبهون القبور من خارج مبيضة ومن الداخل عظام نتنة.
أرجو ان تعرف محبة الله التي تهتم بداخلك وعندما يتقدس القلب بالإيمان بالمسيح وسكنى الروح القدس "روح الله داخلك" يتقدس الخارج

إن كنت تعاني من فســــــــــــــــــــــــاد الداخل وأرجو أن تكون أمين وصادق مع نفسك، فالحل ليس في ظواهر الأمور، لكن تعالى إلى المسيح لأنه هو الحل


----------



## timooo317 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الاخ avram
رغم انك مازلت لم ترد على اسئلتي لك
لكن
بالنسبة لمشاركة الاخيره
من قال ان الاسلام لم يهتم بالداخل كما اهتم بالخارج
نحن عندنا مبدأ من لم تنهه صلاته عن الفحشاء و المنكر فلا صلاة له
و الفحشاء و المنكر دي اشياء لا يزيلها الوضوء
و لكن الامتثال لاموار الله في الظاهر تساعد كثيرا على الامتثال له في الباطن
مثلا
الصيام عندنا
طول اليوم بلا اكل و شرب و .........زالخ
اليست هذه عبادة كاملة بين العبد و ربه
هل سيعلم احد لو اكلت او شربت ؟
لكن القدره على الفعل الظاهر سيؤدي بالضروره الى تقوية الفعل الباطن
و لكن المسيحية لا تضع ابدا حلولا لا للظاهر ولا للباطن
مجرد كلمات
ان اردت ان تعلم كيف يعالج الاسلام النفس فدا موضوع تاني
بس نبقى نشوفو بعد ما اشوف ردك على المشاركه 36 و 37


----------



## باغي الحق (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا اخواني المسلمين ميرون وتيموو علي ردودكم الرائعه في اطار محترم ومميز واشكر صديقي افرام علي اسلوبه المحترم في الحوار لذلك اشارك في الحديث معه 

المشكله التي تواجه افرام انه يدور في دائره مغلقه وكأن ليس له عقل يتدبر او قلب يستطيع ان يفرق بين الحق والباطل نقوله شمال يقول يمين نقول شمال يقول يمين فيجب ان يحدد اهدافه ولا يتهرب  ويفتح مواضيع جديده ليست من الاسباب التي دعته لرفض الاسلام سواء بقصد ام بغير قصد


----------



## باغي الحق (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

هل تذكر لي مرة واحدة استعمل فيها المسيح السيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكيف يستعمل المسيح السيف وحده وعندكم ان اليهود اخذوه ولم يجد احد ينصره اقرأ -إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 19 : 27 طلب المسيح عليه السلام إحضار معارضيه وذبحهم !!!!!!

 لا تخف واقرأ -إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 22 : 36 - 38 طلب المسيح عليه السلام من تلاميذه الاستعداد للحرب فقال لهم "… فليبع ثوبه ويشتر سيفاً …فقال لهم يكفي"

 فقد قام من بعده بالواجب فابحث في التاريخ والتاريخ شاهد علي ما حدث في الشيشان والهند والبوسنه والهرسك هل تعرف ما حدث في البوسنه والهرسك انها الحرب الصليبيه التي تنفق كل ما تستطيع للقضاء علي الاسلام لكن هيهات هيهات وليتم الله نوره ولو كره الكافرون.

هل تذكر لي أن المسيح حرض تلاميذه على إستعمال السيف؟
في السؤال الاول تجد الاجابه
عندما جاء اليهود ليقبضوا على المسيح ليصلبوه أستل أحد حواريين المسيح السيف وقطع أذن عبد رئيس الكهنة هل تعلم ماذا قال وما فعل المسيح
قال لبطرس
فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون مت 25:26
ومد يده ولمس أذن العبد وبرآها.

كدت ابكي ما هذا الهراء كيف لنبي ان يفعل ذلك هذه سلبيه لم اجد مثلها الاله لا يستطيع ان يدافع عن نفسه الاله لا يستطيع ان يغفر لعباده الا اذا اخذه اليهود وصلبوه ودقو المسامير في يده ويصفعونه علي وجهه اي اله او نبي هذا خسئت وخسيء من سقاقك هذا الكلام الم اقل انك لا تفكر قبل ات تكتب!!!!

كان يجب أن تسال عن تفسير الأية التي أستشهدت بها لأنك لا تعرف تفسير الأنجيل.

وخطا أخر تقول:
ثم قلت ان التوراه والانجيل مكملان لبعضهما كيف هذا ففي النص السالف ذكره ان( من لا ياخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني)

في التوراه ان كل من يتبع صليب فهو ملعون!!!!!

شى مضحك طبعاً وعندما أضحك تقول لا تسخر!!!!
الأنجيل يقول
المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا لانه مكتوب ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة 13:3
هل فهمت بالفعل التوارة تقول ملعون من علق على خشبة "الصليب"
وبالفعل الأنجيل يقول أن المسيح تحمل العنة التي كانت علينا كبشر خطاه
شوفت كيف الأنجيل يثكمل التوارة ويحققها ولا تناقض.

إذا اقرأ  ما يقول لوقا في 24: 36 – 41 وما قاله في سفر التثنية 21 : 22 – 23 ( أن من يصلب فهو ملعون) فهل يعقل أن يكون عيسى الذي رضي بالصلب أن يكون ملعون؟

واقرأ إلى ما يقوله شاؤول الذي تسمونه بولس و هو من أقدس الناس عندكم: و بالتحديد في رسالته إلي أهالي غلاطية 3 / 13 " إن المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الشريعة إذ صار لعنة من اجلنا ، لأنه قد كتب ملعون كل من علق علي خشبة ".

المسيح لعن من اجلنا كان لي زميل في الدارسه يقول كان لي قريب في المستشفي وكان معه مريض نصراني واخذ الكلام بعضه وتتطرقا للحديث عن الصلب وكيف ان المسيح افتدي بنفسه لينقذ البشر قال له المسلم لو انك في عمل ووقع علي العمال خصم من الرتبات فهل تقتل نفسك كى ترفع الخصومات عن العمال!!!!

بالفعل مرة أخرى أتساءل لماذا يطلب مني الله الدفاع عن دينه وهو الذي مسؤول بالفاع عن دينه ويطلب مني بشو بأني أقتل وأذبح الذين لا يؤمنون بدين الله وأنا لا أحب أن أقتل وأذبح!!!!!!!!

يا ابن الناس مين قال كده انت لانك لم تقرأ القران بتدبر صدقني انت شكلك شربت الكره للاسلام دون اتعي ما يقال لك فأنت لو تتبعت القران لوجدت ان ايات السلم وما اشتق منها مائه واربعين ايه اما ايات الحرب مايقرب من ست ايات هل تعرف المفكر الفرنسي روجيه جارودي ابحث عن قصه اسلامه وتعرف

أما عن موت المسيح " المسيح لم يصلب ضعفاً لكن طواعية حباً لك وللبشر" تعرف ماذا كان للمسيح من سلطان على إقامة الموتى وشفاء الأبرص والأكم والخلق أيضاً، فهل كان صعب عليه أن ينقذ نفسه؟
لكن هو جاء من السماء لهذا الغرض والهدف وهو محبته للبشرية وفداءها

الم يستطع الاله ان يغفر للبشر دون هذه الاهانه سؤال اعتراضي ماذا كان يعبد الناس قبل المسيح ومن الذي جاء بالرسل!!!!!

أما عن ردك على الإسلام يقدم علاقة مشوهة
من فضلك قولي أيه واحدة من القران تقول أن الله يحبني كأنسان كخليقته أى كان وضعيتي، وأنا أغير فكرتي تماماص وأقبل الإسلام.
الم اقل انك لم تقرأ القران اقرأ يا عم قال تعالي في صدر المصحف( الحمد لله رب العالمين# الرحمن الرحيم)

قال تعالي( ان الذين امنو وعملو الصالحات سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا)
قال تعالي( واذا سألك عبادي عني فإنى قريب اجيب دعوه الداعي اذا دعان ..)
قال تعالي( والله يريد ان يتوب عليكم ويريد الذين يتبعون الشهوات ان تميلوا ميلا عظيما# يريد الله ان يتوب عليكم وخلق الانسان ضعيفا)
قال تعالي(ان الله لايغفر ان يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء...)
قال تعالي(قُلْ لِمَنْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ قُلْ لِلَّهِ كَتَبَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ ) الله كتب علي نفسه الرحمه لاني اعلم انك ستقرا الايه كلها الا هذه الكلمه فأنا اوضحها
هناك ايات كثيره لكن اعرض قلبك علي القران وستجد الحق بأذن الله ان كنت تريد الحق كما اراد الرهبان والقسيسين الذين تتبعهم

قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلا نَعْبُدَ إِلا اللَّهَ وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ 


أما ما يضحك بالفعل قولك:
8-يدعوني إلى الجهاد والقتل في سبيل الله وكراهية أعداء الله حسب ظنهم 
من قال ذلك فكيف كان يعيش اليهود مع الرسول في المدينه وكيف عاش النصاري مع المسلمين في مصر والشام وووووو بينما انظر للمسلمين في الدول الغربيه وقرر!!!
نعم أرى هل أنت رائيت؟؟؟ أنا عشت في أوربا وعشت في الدول العربية 
ورائيت لا نقدر أن نبني كنيسة في مصر وتحرق بيوتنا لو فكرنا والجوامع في أمريكا وأوربا منتشرة!!!!!!!

هذا لانك تنظر فى النصف الفارغ من الكوب دائما ابحث علي الانترنت عما يحدث للمسلمين في امريكا وابحث بالمره عن المساجد التي رفض انشاؤها للاسف انت بتضحك علي نفسك


----------



## باغي الحق (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

كنت أتمنى أن تنفي ما قلته وتوضح لي أن الجنة في الإسلام غير مقصورة على الجنس والحور والشذوذ مع الغلمان والخمر وتاتي لي بأيات من قرانك توضح لي سمو الجنة وقدسيتها

قال تعالي  مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ أُكُلُهَا دَائِمٌ وَظِلُّهَا تِلْكَ عُقْبَى الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا وَعُقْبَى الْكَافِرِينَ النَّارُ 

قال تعالي  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَنُبَوِّئَنَّهُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ غُرَفًا تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا نِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ 

قال تعالي  وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ زُمَرًا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا وَفُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ 
فهل هناك اسمى من ( وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَاضِرَةٌ #إِلَى رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ ) اللهم انى اسألك الجنه وما قرب اليها من قول او عمل

للاسف فكرك القاصر المبني علي المعلومات المغلوطه التى دٌورست لك هي التي جعلتك تقول ذلك هل تريد ان تعرف شيئا عن الجنه اذهب الي كتاب حادي الارواح الي بلاد الافراح( لابن القيم ) اعمل بحث عنه

تقول حرم الإسلام الخمر .... نعم هذا صحيح، ولكن لماذا وعد بها في الجنة، من قال لك أن الخمر التي بالجنة ليس متل الخمر التي بالدنيا
من فضلك أرجو دليل واحد في القران يقول هذا وأنا أقتنع وأعدل عن رائي
ُُم تقول أنها للمتعة، هل تحتاج للمتعة في الوجود في محضر الله، وأنت في محضر الله كلي القداسة والجمال هل تحتاج إلى متعة أخرى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌمِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ مُصَفًّى وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ كَمَنْ هُوَ خَالِدٌ فِي النَّارِ وَسُقُوا  مَاءً حَمِيمًا فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءَهُمْ 
ها من خمر لذه للشاربين مش مسكره للشاربين اوعي تقولي بقي ان اللذه دي شيء وحش
وبعدين بالعقل ازاى يحرم الخمره المسكره واللي قال فيها الله ( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ )

يعني حرمت الخمر لكونها تنهى المرأ عن العباده فهل في الجنه اللي هي متعه العباده فيها مضاعفه تكون الخمره مسكره بضم الميم وليس بكسرها

اما عن سؤالك الباقيه عن الجنه فهى واهيه اما عن المرأه والجنه فهي مع زوجها واجمل من الحور العين انفسهم قال تعالي (ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ أَنْتُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ تُحْبَرُونَ) 

اما عن التكاثر اعطني دليل يؤيد ما تقوله من قران او حديث او اي واحد يسير في الشارع الذي تسير فيه 
انت بتعاند وخلاص

اما مشكله الطلاق فالسبب مقنع ولكنه العناد والبهتان هو ليه هاله صدقي غيرت ملتها مش عشان تتطلق

اما تعدد الزوجات فإنه عن جحود ومكابره لماذا كان لسيدنا سليمان 300 زوجه وسبعمائه من الاماء والتعدد ليس مشكله فهو ايضا يصون المرا الغير متزوجه ويصون الرجل فقد لا يستطيع ان يمسك علي نفسه في الفتره التيتحيض امرأته والنفس اماره بالسوء زى ما بتقول

اما سؤالك الاخير علي اعمال العباد وكيف يصلون الي الجنه والنفس اماره بالسوء فهل الجنه رخيصه الي هذا الحد عندك كي تدخلي ببلاش والبركه في الصكوك 
اعلن اسلامك تسلم 

شكرا اليك اعتذر ان كنت لن استطيع ان اتواصل معكم في الفتره القادمه لظروف دراستى
شكرا اليكم


----------



## Br-Andrew (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



باغي الحق قال:


> هل تذكر لي مرة واحدة استعمل فيها المسيح السيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وكيف يستعمل المسيح السيف وحده وعندكم ان اليهود اخذوه ولم يجد احد ينصره اقرأ -<a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/">إنجيل لوقا</a></a> الإصحاح 19 : 27 طلب المسيح عليه السلام إحضار معارضيه وذبحهم !!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## avram (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

صديقي باغي الحق أرجو ان تتمعن في هذا الرد



Br-Andrew قال:


> باغي الحق قال:
> 
> 
> > هل تذكر لي مرة واحدة استعمل فيها المسيح السيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## avram (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اما عن سؤالك الباقيه عن الجنه فهى واهيه اما عن المرأه والجنه فهي مع زوجها واجمل من الحور العين انفسهم قال تعالي (ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ أَنْتُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ تُحْبَرُونَ) 

ولماذا لم يكتفي الرجل بزوحته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إليس المرأة مع زوجها فقط
لماذا الرجل له 72 حورية
الرجل يستحق المكافاة والمرأة لاااااااااااااااااااااااا؟
اليس هذا دين ذكوري ليغري رجال الجاهلية المهوسين بالجنس كمان كان هو أيضاً
اما عن التكاثر اعطني دليل يؤيد ما تقوله من قران او حديث او اي واحد يسير في الشارع الذي تسير فيه 
انت بتعاند وخلاص

أنا قولت ا، الجنس هنا على الأرض للتكاثر والمتعة
هل نحتاج إلى تكاثر في السماء؟
وهل نحتاج إلى متعة ونجد في محضر الله هل الله ناقص "حاشا لله" نحتاج ونحن معه إلى أشياء أخرى
اما تعدد الزوجات فإنه عن جحود ومكابره لماذا كان لسيدنا سليمان 300 زوجه وسبعمائه من الاماء والتعدد ليس مشكله فهو ايضا يصون المرا الغير متزوجه ويصون الرجل فقد لا يستطيع ان يمسك علي نفسه في الفتره التيتحيض امرأته والنفس اماره بالسوء زى ما بتقول

من فضلك أقرا الموضوع الخاص بالتعدد لي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34474


----------



## طلعت خيري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



man4truth قال:


> *دى فعلا هى الحقيقة
> دا هو غرض الشيطان من الاسلام
> خداع الناس باسم الدين
> ولذلك هم هالكين وهم يظنون انهم مؤمنيين*



ايها الزميل 

قرا ة هذه المشاركه  و تقفت عند تعبير جيد \\ خداع الناس باسم الدين
هل تستطيع ان تضرب لنا مثلا عن الخداع باسم الدين

مشكورينننننننننننننننن


----------



## nabil7070 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

والذى بعث محمد بالحق خدعوك فقالوا انة ليس من عند الله .
الم يتحداكم الله فى كتابة العزيز فى سورة الطور الاية رقم 33و34
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ام يقولون تقولة بل لايؤمنون 33فليأتوا بحديث مثله ان كانوا صادقين34
يعنى يالى بتقولوا انه الف هذا القران وهو قائله هاتوا حديث مثله وهذا قمه التحدى فعجز من قال

وتحدى اخر فى سورة المائدة ايه رقم 17

لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسح ابن مريم  قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا ان اراد ان يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وامه ومن فى الارض جميعا  ولله ملك السماوات والارض وما بينهنا يخلق مايشاء والله على كل شىء قدير
وما من دين على وجه هذه الارض كرم الانسان رجل او امراة فى الكل الامور سواء الازواج او المعاملات او الميراث مثل دين الاسلام 
فماذا جاء فى انجيلكم عن اليراث


----------



## avram (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



طلعت خيري قال:


> ايها الزميل
> 
> قرا ة هذه المشاركه  و تقفت عند تعبير جيد \\ خداع الناس باسم الدين
> هل تستطيع ان تضرب لنا مثلا عن الخداع باسم الدين
> ...



صديقي
مرة أخرى أرحب بك وأشكركك لأجل صيعة إستفسارك الذي أتمنى أن تكون محايد عند الإجابة وتفكر فعلاً لتحكم فعلاً هل هذا هو الشيطان أم الله.
وللتذكير المقولة التي أقتبستها هى بأن الشيطان  خدع  الناس بأسم الدين الإسلامي.

هل تتفق معي أن هدف إبليس هو هلاك البشر وقتلهم؟؟؟
ومن هنا جاء أبليس من خلال دين يدعو إلى واحدانية الله لا اله إلا الله وهذا شئ رائع رغم أنه ليس بجديد فاليهودية والمسيحية قبل الإسلام بالاف السنين دعت إلى واحدانية الله "لكنها وحدانية بفهوم مختلف عن الإسلام"
ثم يأتي إبليس من خلال هذا الدين ليقول
حرض المؤمنين على القتال
وقد أوصى القران المسلمين بضرورة إرهاب عدوهم . أي المخالفين لهم :  
{وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ { لأنفال:60. 

ثم  يقول:
وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ ] 
تفسير الجلالين 
"وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُون" تُوجَد "فِتْنَة" شِرْك "وَيَكُون الدِّين كُلّه لِلَّهِ" وَحْده وَلَا يُعْبَد غَيْره "فَإِنْ انْتَهَوْا" عَنْ الْكُفْر "فَإِنَّ اللَّه بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِير" فَيُجَازِيهِمْ بِهِ 
وفي الحديث يقول:
- مسند أحمد: حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن يزيد يعني الواسطي ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن ثوبان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حسان بن عطية ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي منيب الجرشي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏[ بعثت بالسيف حتى يعبد الله لا شريك له وجعل رزقي تحت ظل رمحي وجعل الذلة ‏ ‏والصغار ‏ ‏على من خالف أمري ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم ‏

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : [أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا ألا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله ] هذا الحديث صحيح ، رواه الشيخان البخاري ومسلم في الصحيحين.

هل الله الذي خلق الإنسان حر الإرادة "الله برغبته ومشيئة خلق الإنسان هكذا" يأتي ليُرسل رسول يقاتل الناس ويُحرض المؤمنين على القتال حتى يؤمنوا بالله وبه كرسول
أن أرى لا يُمكن أن هذا أمر من الله، لكنه أمر من أبليس الذي يُريد أن يقتل في البشر "لكن هذة المرة تحت شعار الدين"
إلم تسمع كل يوم عن الذين يفجرون أنفسهم وسط المدنين والمسلمين، إنطلاقاً من تعليم نبى الإسلام عن الجهاد والإرهاب.
ويتوقع أن تنتظره 72 حورية وأنهار من الخمر واللبن والغلمان والفواكهه.............الخ
هل ترى دعوة قتال الأخريين لإحبارهم على أعتناق معتقدات الإسلام دعوة من الله 
الذي خلق الإنسان حر الإرادة يختار الإيمان أو الكفر وهو "الله" سيحاسب كل واحد حسب إيمانه؟

خدعة أخرى من إبليس
تعرف أن في غزوات نبي الإسلام أحل لهم زواج المتعة حتى بالثوب.
رغم الإختلاف بالقول بين علماءكم أن كان تشريع وقتي والبعض يقول أنه ما زال وترى إيران الدولة الإسلامية التي تحكمها الشريعة تبيح زواج المتعة إلى الأن.
وبعض النظر عن أنه تشريع وقتي أم ما زال قائم وشرعي يبقى السؤال.
إليس هذة الدعارة بنفسها ، زنى مقابل اجر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
هل هذا أمر من الله من ترخيص من إبليس بالزنا تحت مسمئ شرعي


----------



## timooo317 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

لم ارى من الاخ افرام ردودا ؟؟؟


----------



## طلعت خيري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



avram قال:


> صديقي
> مرة أخرى أرحب بك وأشكركك لأجل صيعة إستفسارك الذي أتمنى أن تكون محايد عند الإجابة وتفكر فعلاً لتحكم فعلاً هل هذا هو الشيطان أم الله.
> وللتذكير المقولة التي أقتبستها هى بأن الشيطان  خدع  الناس بأسم الدين الإسلامي.
> 
> ...



اهلا بك واشكرك

اقبل ان نجيب على بعض الاسئله 
لما ذا تركز على ايات الجهاد وما هو الذي حملك على هذا \\ الارهاب طبعا

لتعلم ايها الصديق ان اليهوديه والنصرانيه والاسلام هي عباره عن اديان ذات طابع
تاريخ او ترتثي موروث عبر الزمن بعيده كل البعد عن دين الحق

وجميع هذه الاديان تاخذ الطابع السياسي الطائفي  \\ اي الدين المسيس \\
للغراض الدنيويه يدعم حكومات ما تنتفع تلك الطائفه منه ماديا وسياسيا

علما ان الدين الحقيقي هو الاخلاص بين الانسان وربه 



ولما كان ابليس يريد ان يشوه صورة الله لما يقول الحق على الله ويصفه بالوحدانيه

ويقول الحقيقه لااله لاالله


ولما كان ابليس يريد ان يضل المسلمين لماذا يضع لهم ستراتيجيه عسكريه

تاتي ثمارها على ارض الواقع وتتكون منها الامبراطوريه الاسلاميه 


اما زواج المتعه لم يشرعه الله ولا رسوله انما شرعه اناس زناة من المسلمين الفاسدين

وعلما ليس زواج المتعه  هناك الزواج السياحي والزواج العرفي


----------



## nabil7070 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

والذى بعث محمد بالحق كدت ابكى من الجهل المستحكم الذى يسيطر على تلك العقول وشلها عن التفكير فى امور لايؤمن بها الا انسان ضال عن طريق الحق واتبع الهوى.
هل تعلم ان كلمة (عيسى)ذكرت فى القران (16)مرةوكلها تقول ان (عيسى)عبد لله ورسوله.
وكلمة (المسيح)ذكرت(8)مرات وايضا كلها تقول ان المسيح هو بن مريم وانه عبد الله ورسول وانه لايجب ان يكون اكثر من عبد لله وان المسيح لايستحى ان يكون عبد لله تعالى وان الميسح لم يقل للناس ابدا على الاطلاق ان يتخذوه وامه الهين من دون الله وان المسيح ينكر ذلك .
وانه قد كفر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولد.
وانه قد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة.
وانه ان اراد ان يهلك المسيح وامه لن يمنعه من ذلك احد.
ان كنتم انتم على الحق لما لم ينتقم الرب من الشيطان ومن محمد
وكيف يتركهم يتطاولون عليه وعلى المولود له وعلى الام ام انه غير قادر على حمايه نفسه من مخلوقاته.


----------



## Br-Andrew (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



طلعت خيري قال:


> علما ان الدين الحقيقي هو الاخلاص بين الانسان وربه
> 
> اما زواج المتعه لم يشرعه الله ولا رسوله انما شرعه اناس زناة من المسلمين الفاسدين
> 
> وعلما ليس زواج المتعه  هناك الزواج السياحي والزواج العرفي



صديقي العزيز

أشكرك لأجل أدبك وحوارك ولا نسعى الإ أن نصل إلى الحق فغاية كل منا أن يعرف الحقيقية.
أرجو من كل قلبي وبأمانة أمام الله وأمام نفسك والأخريين أن تلتزم بهاتين العبارتتين الرائعتين.

إجابتك لي عن القتل والإرهاب والذبح في الإسلام الموجود في الإيات القرانية والأحاديث النبوية لم تكن منطقية لما ياتي:
أولاً أنا لا أتحدث عن أشخاص يرتكبون جرائم وحشية وإرهابية، لأن البشر غير معصمون عن الخطا، فهذا ليس مقياسي.
لكن مقياسي هو التشريع وأفعال مؤسس الدين
فذكرت لك الإيات القرانية التي تّحض على القتال والإرهاب، وأيضاً أحاديث الرسول عن نفسه وعن نيتة في القتال.
نقطة هامة جداً
تقول الإمبراطورية الإسلامية.
يأخي أنت أعترفت أن الدين الحقيقي هو الأخلاص بين الإنسان وربه.
وليس تكوين أمبراطورية
فالرومان كونوا أمبراطورية واليونانين كونوا أمبراطورية وهذة حقيقية البشر الراغبون في السيطرة وتكوين أمبراطورية، هتلر أراد أن يُكون أمبراطورية، وقتل في سبيل تكوين أمبراطورية الملايين.
فأنت تعترف ضمنياً من خلال أعترافك أن الإسلام أمبراطورية أرضية مثلها متل كل الأمبراطوريات الأرضية التي أرادت تكوين سيادة وسيطرة على العالم بالقوة والحرب والسلاح
وهذا ليس بدين لأن كما ذكرت الدين الحقيقي هو أخلاص العبد بينه وبين ربه
أعترف أمامك أن فعلاً نجح الإسلام في تكوين أمبراطورية كما نجح الرومان واليونانين والعثمانين  وهتلر ............... الخ من الأمبراطوريات التي مرت على العالم

أسمع قول المسيح مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم، لم ياتي المسيح ليكون أمبراطورية أرضية لكن أتباع حقيقين لله .
أرجو أن تراجع التاقض الذي في كلامك وأكرره
الدين الحقيقي هو إخلاص العبد بينه وبين ربه، والإسلام صنع أمبراطورية إسلامية.

أما عن زواج المتعة وأن الذي شرعه ناس زناه، من فضلك أحتفظ بهذا التعبير وطبقه على من شرع زواج المتعة وهذا الدليل:

 - كنا في جيش ، فأتانا رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إنه قد أذن لكم أن تستمتعوا ، فاستمتعوا . وقال ابن أبي ذئب : حدثني إياس بن سلمة بن الأكوع ، عن أبيه ، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أيما رجل وامرأة توافقا ، فعشرة ما بينهما ثلاث ليال ، فإن أحبا أن يتزايدا ، أويتتاركا تتاركا ) . فما أدري أشيء كان لنا خاصة ، أم للناس عامة . 
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله و سلمة بن الأكوع  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 5117من الذي أذن ورخص زواج المتعة
أرجو التفكير وعدم التعصب ومواجهة الحقائق والألتزام بما حكمت عليه أنت أن الذي شرع زواج المتعة زاني


----------



## Br-Andrew (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

تيمو صديقي معليه أنتظرني وأعتذر عن تاخيري في الرد عليك
لكن ما تستعجل على رزقك، نحنا مع بعض


----------



## avram (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

تيمو صديقي معليه أنتظرني وأعتذر عن تاخيري في الرد عليك
لكن ما تستعجل على رزقك، نحنا مع بعض 

أسف لتداخل الأسماء
صديقك
avram


----------



## طلعت خيري (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



Br-Andrew قال:


> صديقي العزيز
> 
> أشكرك لأجل أدبك وحوارك ولا نسعى الإ أن نصل إلى الحق فغاية كل منا أن يعرف الحقيقية.
> أرجو من كل قلبي وبأمانة أمام الله وأمام نفسك والأخريين أن تلتزم بهاتين العبارتتين الرائعتين.
> ...



اشكرك ايها الزميل


قد نصل الى  حقيقه عظيمه اذا استمر النقاش بدون تعصب 

كون على ثقه ان المسلمين الذين يجادول الناس بدينهم هوليس دين الاسلام الحقيقي

اسلام مسيس للغراض الدنيويه والمصالح الحكوميه وسياسيه


----------



## avram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



Br-Andrew قال:


> صديقي العزيز
> 
> أشكرك لأجل أدبك وحوارك ولا نسعى الإ أن نصل إلى الحق فغاية كل منا أن يعرف الحقيقية.
> أرجو من كل قلبي وبأمانة أمام الله وأمام نفسك والأخريين أن تلتزم بهاتين العبارتتين الرائعتين.
> ...



صديقي العزيز
أعذرني لوضع نفس مداخلتي السابقة، كوني لم أتلقئ أى رد منك، بعد أن عبارتين رائعتين أحبتتهما وأحترمتهم
الدين إخلاص العبد بينه وبين ربه، والذي شرع زواج المتعة ناس زناه.
الله يعلم ليس بتعصب أتساءل، لكن من منطلق النتيجة التي تقول نُريد أن نصل إليها.
ولا أريد الإسلام السياسي، لكن الإسلام الصافي كما شرعه الرسول
وبخصوص زواج المتعة ليس هناك إختلاف عن من شرعه، لكن الخلاف بين السنة والشيعة عن إستمراريته، فالشيعة يقولون أن زواج المتعة حلله رسول الإسلام ولا يّصح أن يُلغى من هو من أقل شأناً "عمر"
السنة يعترفون أن زواج المتعة حلله نبي الإسلام في عهده وعهد أبو بكر ولكن رفضه عمر.
هذا من خلال دراستي حول الموضوع في الواقع الإسلامية.
أنتظر ردك وإلتزامك بتعبيراتك المنطقية التي قلتها والإستنتاج الذي وصلت إليه.


----------



## طلعت خيري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



avram قال:


> صديقي العزيز
> أعذرني لوضع نفس مداخلتي السابقة، كوني لم أتلقئ أى رد منك، بعد أن عبارتين رائعتين أحبتتهما وأحترمتهم
> الدين إخلاص العبد بينه وبين ربه، والذي شرع زواج المتعة ناس زناه.
> الله يعلم ليس بتعصب أتساءل، لكن من منطلق النتيجة التي تقول نُريد أن نصل إليها.
> ...



شكرا ايها الصديق 
اترل المشرعين المجرمين من الشيعه والسنه
واسمع لما قاله الله

 وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَن تَصْبِرُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ{25} يُرِيدُ اللّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ{26} وَاللّهُ يُرِيدُ أَن يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَن تَمِيلُواْ مَيْلاً عَظِيماً{27} يُرِيدُ اللّهُ أَن يُخَفِّفَ عَنكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفاً{28}


1 سمحت هذه الايه لشباب المسلمين بالزواج من ملك اليمين اصحاب الحاله الماديه الضعيفه وان يكون محصنات ليس مسافحات 
كما كانوا يفعلون بالجهليه اي ان لا    يتزوجهن من اجل المتعه
2
ترفض هذه الايه زواج المتعه بالكامل وكل زواج ينتفع منه ماديا \\ الزواج السياحي \\ وزواج المتعه وغيره من زواج المنفعه

زواج المتعه لايقبل به الا زاني


----------



## avram (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

صديقي طلعت
بكل الحب والأحترام
أنا معك هاسيبني من المشرعين المجرمين من السنة ومن الشيعة
وماذا عن هذا الحديث، شو أعمل معه وشو أفهم منه
وعلى فكرة هو صحيح تمام الصحة:

كنا في جيش ، فأتانا رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إنه قد أذن لكم أن تستمتعوا ، فاستمتعوا . وقال ابن أبي ذئب : حدثني إياس بن سلمة بن الأكوع ، عن أبيه ، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أيما رجل وامرأة توافقا ، فعشرة ما بينهما ثلاث ليال ، فإن أحبا أن يتزايدا ، أويتتاركا تتاركا ) . فما أدري أشيء كان لنا خاصة ، أم للناس عامة . 
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله و سلمة بن الأكوع - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5117

من هو الزاني الذي شرع زواج المتعة؟؟؟ أسف لم أقصد شى بقدر ما أستند على عبارتك أن زواج المتعة الذي شرعه ناس زناه.


----------



## طلعت خيري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



avram قال:


> صديقي طلعت
> بكل الحب والأحترام
> أنا معك هاسيبني من المشرعين المجرمين من السنة ومن الشيعة
> وماذا عن هذا الحديث، شو أعمل معه وشو أفهم منه
> ...




شكرا يها الصديق

هل تعقل عندما يحرم الله الزني  ثم يحله الله في صيغه اخرى وما الهدف من التحريم ثم التحليل

هل عتقل ان دعوة الرب للصلاح ثم يبعث انبياء فاسدين يحورون الاصلاح الى فساد

ماهو الغرض من الاصلاح
الفساد بالبشر وليس بالانبياء لايمكن ان كون تناقض بين دعوة الرب والانبياء

هل تعقل ان ياتي الرجل المسافر من بلد بعيد الى بلد اخر ثم يشتاق الى الزوجه
ثم يمسك بامراه من الشارع  ويتفق معها على المتعه

ولما كانت المتعه تشريع اسلامي لما تعقد عقود زواج سرا مع نساء ساقطات
هل تعقل ان الله خصصه مجموعه من النساء للمتعه وماهي صفاتهم ومن اي شريحه تكون من المجتمع ومن يقبل ان تكون امه او اخته او زوجته في هذا المكان المهين

وهل لهذا العمل اجر عند الله

الحديث مكذوب على البي ولا يعمل به الا السفله والساقطين

هذا الحديث ليس له المصداقيه لانه يتناقض مع كتاب الله 
كذب به الفاسدين على رسول الله


----------



## avram (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



طلعت خيري قال:


> شكرا يها الصديق
> 
> هل تعقل عندما يحرم الله الزني  ثم يحله الله في صيغه اخرى وما الهدف من التحريم ثم التحليل
> هل عتقل ان دعوة الرب للصلاح ثم يبعث انبياء فاسدين يحورون الاصلاح الى فساد
> ...



صديقي العزيز

بأمانة بأتفق نعم تمام الأتفاق أنه لا يُــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعقل أبداً
لا يُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعقل لا يُــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعقل
حاشا أن يكون الله هو الذي يُعطي تشريع بالزنا تحت أسم شرعي "زواج المتعة"
أنا أيضا أقول معك لا يُعقل.
ومن هنا وّجب علينا التفكير بموضوعية ودون تعصب لأننا كما قال المسيح:
ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخســــــــــــــــــــر نفسه !!
نحن هنا أما منطق أنه لا يُمكن أن يكون هذا أمر من الله، ومن جهة أخرى هناك ما هو ثابت في الأحاديث والسيرة والتاريخ الإسلامي أن نبي الإسلام صرح ورخص التمتع بالمرأة لوقت محدد حتى بالثوب "مقابل أجر"
وأنا أستنتج من رفضك وتكذيبك للحديث أنك شخصية محترمة لا تقبل ولا تعقل أن يكون الله هو الذي أمر بذلك.
لكن أعذرني مع إحترامي الشديد لك ليس لك صلاحية أن تكذب شئ من الأحاديث أتفق عليه علماء الإسلام أنه صحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح!!!؟
لكن عندما يتفق العلماء ويؤكدوا أنه كان موجود بالفعل، لكن الإختلاف في إستمرارية العمل به، أو أنه كان لفترة محددة "لكن لا خلاف أبداً على شرعية وجوده وقت الرسول"
دورك أنت كأنسان مسلم محترم ترفض هذة الرخصة بالزنا، أن لا تكذب بل أن تحكم عقلك وتقبل أو ترفض.
الأمر لا يحتاج تشكيك لأنه ثابت ومؤكد أن نبي الإسلام رخص بذلك
لكن يحتاج وقفة شجاعة ومواحهة وقرار.

 أرجو أن لا تنسئ سؤالك المنطقي رداً على مدخلتي أين وكيف أستخدم الشيطان الدين الإسلامي؟
وقلت لك أن أبليس هو قتال للناس منذ البدء، لذلك القران مليان بأيات القتال والجهاد و الإرهاب تحت شعار الدين ونُصرة الله ورسولة.
ولا يُمكن أن يكون الله الذي يُعطي أمر بالقتال لأجل الإيمان به بالقوة "وهو خالق الإنسان حر الإرادة"

والنقطة الثانية التي ذكرتها لك هي ترخيص الزنا تحت مسمئ شرعي "زواج المتعة"

وأقول لك بصدق وأمانة رجعت لكثير من المصادر الإسلامية وفتاوئ كبار شيوخ وعلماء المسلمين قبل أن أكتب لك
وتأكدت أنه ليس هناك أبدا تكذيب للأحاديث الخاصة بزواج المتعة، لكن الأعتراض على عدم إستمراريتة حتى الأن.
وفي كل الأحوال كارثـــــــــــــــــــــــة أن يكون نبي الإسلام أعطى رخصة للتمتع بالمرأة مقابل أجر سواء أستمر في هذا التشريع أو عاد وحرمه.
ففي كل الأحوال هى رخصة بالزنا سواء لوقت محدد او لكل العصور.

أرجو أن تبحث أين كتاب الله الذي يسمو بغرائزي ويقدس حياتي ويُعطيني الغلبة والنصرة على أهواء نفسي.
وأين أجد علاقة حقيقية حميمية مع الله مبنية على المحبة المتبادلة بين العبد وربه، وهذة المحبة تنعكس على محبة الشخص للأخرين حتى ولو كانوا أعدائه.
هذا ما تجده في الأنجيل وتعاليم المسيح.
الله يؤفقك ويقودك بمحبته إلى طريقه الصحيح وهداه
أدعو الله لأجلك لأني أعرف أن الله يُحبك وأنا أيضاً


----------



## طلعت خيري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



avram قال:


> صديقي العزيز
> 
> بأمانة بأتفق نعم تمام الأتفاق أنه لا يُــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعقل أبداً
> لا يُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعقل لا يُــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعقل
> ...



شكرا ايها الصديق

ان علماء الدين بشر والذي يخدع العالم  هو الرموز او العمامه او الصليب او اللحيه

هذه الرموز  ينظر اليها الانسان نظرة دينيه رهبانيه فينخدع بها 
اما انا انشاء الله فلايستطيع العلماء ان اقع في خداعهم ولو اجمعوا على شيئ

لائني متمسك في كتاب الله وليس لي حاجه بالعلماء


----------



## avram (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

صديقي العزيز طلعت

الأحظ من خلال مداخلتلك وردوك انك إنسان محترم، لديك أخلاق ومعايير ومنطق جعلك ترفض أحاديث أجمع عليها علماء المسلميين انها صحيحية، وترفض الإذواجية في المعايير عن الله وترفض مبدا القتال وزواج المتعة والذي هو تشريع بالزنا تحت مسمئ شرعي.
من منطلق عدم تقبلك لفكرة ان يُمكن أن يكون الله قد شرع الزنا تحت مسمئ زواج المتعة رفضت وكذبت الحديث.
عندي ملاحظة أرجو أن تتقبلها وأعرضها لكل الأخوة القراء
بأمانة أجدك إنسان لديك أخلاق ومبادئ أكثر من مُشرع زواج المتعة ".................؟ "
بأمانة وبصدق أجدك إنسان لديك أخلاق ومعاير تحترمها، لم يحترمها القران.
وهنا أتساءل أى دين من الله هذا وأى سمؤ أراده الله للبشرية من خلاله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وأى إنسان محترم منطقي لديه إخلاقيات ومعايير تفوقه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الإ تتفق معي أن الدين الذي من عند الله وكلام الله يسمؤ بالنفس البشرية ؟بل ويتحدئ الإنسان ومعاييره، ويقدم له معايير أسمئ واعمق من مفهومه البشري.
دعني أوضح الفكرة في المسيحية ليظهر الظلام من خلال النــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
كون المسيح هو كلمة الله تعرف شو كانت معايير المسيح
قال المسيح:
وان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي فضل لكم.فان الخطاة ايضا يحبون الذين يحبونهم.
واذا احسنتم الى الذين يحسنون اليكم فاي فضل لكم.فان الخطاة ايضا يفعلون هكذا.
وان اقرضتم الذين ترجون ان تستردوا منهم فاي فضل لكم.فان الخطاة ايضا يقرضون الخطاة 
لو 6 : 32 و 33 و 34 

المقايس البشرية الطبيعة للبشر أن يُحب الذين يحبونهم، يّحسن إلى الذي يُجسن إليه، يقرض الذي يستطيع أن يقترض منه متى إجتاج. 
لكن عنما جاء المسيح ليُعلن فكر الله وصاياه للبشر والمقياس الذي يُريد أن يّصل إليه البشر تحدئ مستوياتهم ومعايرهم وقدم لهم معايير أسمئ
الحُب لمن لا يُحبنا، الإحسان إلى من يُسئ إلينا، إقراض من ليس لديه قُدرة لرد القرض
بل وصل سمؤ المسيح بالبشرية في قوله:
واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم. مت 44:5
عندما علم عن الصلاة:
يّعرف الطبيعة البشرية تُحب أن تتظاهر وتتفاخر أنه يُصلي فيقيم الصلاة في الشارع على مرمئ من عيون المارة.
لذلك تحدئ المسيح الطبيعة البشرية وسما بها إذ قال:
واما انت فمتى صلّيت فادخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلّ الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية. مت 6:6
أيضاً عن الصيام قال المسيح:
لكي لا تظهر للناس صائما بل لابيك الذي في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية. 
مت 18:6

عزيزي
الأ ترئ أنه لا يُمكن للإنسان أن يكون لديه إخلاقيات من رسول الله ولا الله نفسه "حاشا لله"
ومن هنا مقياس أن هذا الكلام هو كلام الله:
إن كان يقدم لك مقاييس بشرية عادية فهو رسالة بشرية، أما إن كان يقدم لك تعاليم ومبادئ سامية تتحدئ معاييرك البشرية فهو من الله.
مرة أخرئ أقول لك صديقي
هل أنت لديك إخلاقيات من نبي الإسلام ومن الله حتى أنك رفضت وكذبت ولم تقبل ما جاء به.
الآمر يحتاج مراجعة منك وتقترب إلى الله الحقيقي الذي يسمؤ بك ويتحدئ معاييرك بمعاير الله السامية
وهذا ما جاء به المسيح كونه كلمة اللة  وروحاً منه


----------



## maria123 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الرب يبارك حياتك موضوع روعة


----------



## بيشوى الجنج (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

مقال أكثر من رائع... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## طلعت خيري (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



avram قال:


> صديقي العزيز طلعت
> 
> الأحظ من خلال مداخلتلك وردوك انك إنسان محترم، لديك أخلاق ومعايير ومنطق جعلك ترفض أحاديث أجمع عليها علماء المسلميين انها صحيحية، وترفض الإذواجية في المعايير عن الله وترفض مبدا القتال وزواج المتعة والذي هو تشريع بالزنا تحت مسمئ شرعي.
> من منطلق عدم تقبلك لفكرة ان يُمكن أن يكون الله قد شرع الزنا تحت مسمئ زواج المتعة رفضت وكذبت الحديث.
> ...



شكرا ايها الصديق 

احب ان اوضح فكره معينه 

جميع الاديان  والكتب السماويه جاءت للصلاح البشريه ما يمكن ان تكون فاسد  ابدا  ابدا

هل من المعقول  ان نسب الفاسدين من المسيحين  الى المسيح ونقول 
المسيح هو الفاسد
او نسب فساد المسلمين  الى الله ونقول ان الله هو الفاسد
هذا يستحيل 
لان الدعوه تصدر من سراج واحد ولا تكيل بمكيالين 

وان الله لايفضل شعب على شعب لا بالتقوى والاصلاح

لاكن تعالى ندرس انا وانت  من المستفيدمن وراء هذا التحريف والتزيف 
بالاديان وتغير كلام الرب

هناك اهداف من وراء هذا التحريف تريد ان تستقطب فئة ما لهدف ما


----------



## Kathrina1 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



طلعت خيري قال:


> شكرا ايها الصديق
> 
> احب ان اوضح فكره معينه
> 
> جميع الاديان  والكتب السماويه جاءت للصلاح البشريه ما يمكن ان تكون فاسد  ابدا  ابدا



ما هي جميع الأديان والكتب السماوية .. أرجو التوضيح


----------



## طلعت خيري (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



Kathrina1 قال:


> ما هي جميع الأديان والكتب السماوية .. أرجو التوضيح


اظن ايها الصديق تعرف الاديان والكتب لاكن سولك سوف يجر الموضوع الى مالا نهايه

الاديان والتي تصدقها الكتب السماويه  التي تدعوا لعبادة الله وحده لاشريك له ونبذ الباطل وترك التدين الكاذب المزيف 
اقصد الدين المسيس للغرض المصلحي او الاستقطاب السياسي

التوراة ولانجيل والقران تدعوا الى عبادة لله لاعبادة البشر


----------



## Kathrina1 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



طلعت خيري قال:


> اظن ايها الصديق تعرف الاديان والكتب لاكن سولك سوف يجر الموضوع الى مالا نهايه
> 
> الاديان والتي تصدقها الكتب السماويه  التي تدعوا لعبادة الله وحده لاشريك له ونبذ الباطل وترك التدين الكاذب المزيف
> اقصد الدين المسيس للغرض المصلحي او الاستقطاب السياسي
> ...



ولماذا اذا ينادي المسلمون بنبذ الكتب السماوية الاخرى طالما انها تدعو لعبادة الله؟؟


----------



## طلعت خيري (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اشكرك ايها الصديق 

لو فرضنا ان نضع مقارنه بين الكتب السماويه في الوقت الحاضر نجد 
هناك اختلاف كبير بين الكتب علما انها تصدر من الاله واحد
وان هذا الاختلاف ليس بتشريع الرب بين الكتب ولاكن اخذت طابع التحريف

والدين المسيس للمناصب والرئاسه
وان هذا التحريف ليس بالتوراة ولانجيل بل وحتى القران 
وهنا التحريف جاء ليس با لايات انما التحريف بمعنى الايات  وتحريف معنها 
الاصلي عن طريق التفسير \\ التفسير ذات النزعه الطائفيه العنصريه 
السياسيه المذهبيه التي لا تاخذ من الدين لابما يتماشا مع الغرض الدنيوي

لذلك يرفضون المسلمين باقي الاديان

ايها الصديق 

جميع الكتب السماويه جاءت لدعوة الحق وعبادة الله وحده

لاكن المشكله اين بالكتب السماويه التي يصدق بعضها بعض 

اهنا المشكله الكل في اختلاف الكل في تعصب ولا نستطيع ان نحصل على رجال من العصور السابقه يشهدون على مصداقية الكتب السماويه وحقيقة التنزيل السماوي


سنبقا في اختلاف مهما طال الزمن السب لان دينا اليوم ليس دين   لله انما تعصب او صراع اديان من اجل الطائفيه

ولو كانت عبادتنا لله وحده مختلفنا


----------



## avram (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



طلعت خيري قال:


> اشكرك ايها الصديق
> لو فرضنا ان نضع مقارنه بين الكتب السماويه في الوقت الحاضر نجد
> هناك اختلاف كبير بين الكتب علما انها تصدر من الاله واحد
> وان هذا الاختلاف ليس بتشريع الرب بين الكتب ولاكن اخذت طابع التحريف
> ...



صديقي العزيز طلعت
صدقني ما يدفعني للحوار معك أنك إنسان صادق، لكن هناك تناقض في إستنتاجك.

أرجو أن أكون فهمت صح من خلال كلامك الأتي
الأديان السماوية من مصدر واحد
التناقض نتيجة التحريف وهنا التحريف في تفسير النصوص لتسيسها.
هل هذا ما قصدت؟
على أفتراض أن هذا ما قصدت أكمل معك حتى تصحح لي أن كنت قصدت غير ذلك.

أولاً أتفق معك كون الله واحد فلابد وأن تكون رسالته واحدة لكنها متسللة وتكمل بعضها، ولا تناقض ما سبق وقاله الله.

كون الله صاحب السيادة والسلطان والقدرة فهو قادر على أن يحافظ على كلمته من التحريف في نصوصها، لكن ربما يفسرها الإنسان على ما يتوافق مع نفسه أو السياسة "هذا جائز"
لكن أرجو أن تلاحظ جيداً صديقي وأعتقد أني كتبت لك هذا سابقاً:
أن التناقض بين القران والكتب السابقة ليس في تفسير النصوص لكن هناك نصو صريحة تناقض وتهدم الفكر المسيحي في الأنجيل
فمثلاً الأنجيل يشهد ويُبنى الإيمان المسيحي كون المسيح صلب فدية لأجل البشر.
وكل من يؤمن بفداء المسيح على الصليب ويتوب ينال رحمة وغفران الله.
وجاء الإسلام ليقول بنص صريح وليس تفسير ما صلبوه
هل تعتقد أن للسياسة دخل في هذا؟؟؟
هل تعتقد أن أحدهم فسر النصوص تفسير خطا أو مسيس ؟؟؟
أخي العزيز
لا تحاول تجمل الأمور وتجعلها أبسط من حقيقتها
الحقيقية هناك تناقض بين القران والكتب السماؤية السابقة
ولا يُمكن أن يكون الله يناقض رسالته السابقة.
عندما جاء المسيح قال لا يمكن أن يزول حرف واحد من الناموس الكتب السابقة، وقال ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل
لكن هذا التناقض بين الران والكتب السماؤية السابقة يؤضح أنه لا يمكن أن يكون مصدره الله الواحد الذي لا يناقض نفسه.

وتعرف أن إبليس ليس ساذج لهذة الدرجة حتى يقول أنا أعطيكم رسالة محورها أن لا تعبدوا الله الواحد.
لكن في ذكائه أعطى رسالة تقول أن لا اله إلا الله وهذا جيد، لكن في الداخل وضع سمومه وسط هذا الشعار الرائع

من رفض خطة الله لفداء البشر من خلال صلب المسيح ونجح من خلال القران أن يُخفي خطة الله لخلاص البشرية.
هذا هو التفسير المنطقي الذي آراه
أما كون السياسة هي السبب، فلا أعتقد أن للسياسة دخل في هذا الأمر "قضية رفض ونقض الإسلام لخطة الله لفداء البشر من خلال صلب المسيح"
من فضلك وأرجوك كون الله يُحبك وأنا أيضاً أدعوك أن تقبل محبة الله لك في فداء المسيح لك، لتتمتع برحمة الله وغفرانه الذي صنعه لك.
فقط أقبل
فقط صدق
فقط آمن
وسوف تكون النتيجة رائعة
تتمتع بسلام حقيقي يملا قلبك
تتمتع بغفران الله لحطاياك
تتمتع ببنوة حقيقية روحية مع الله
تكون لك حياة أبدية
يُثمر هذا الإيمان بمحبة صادقة لله وللآخرين، فتطيع الله حباً فيه وتحب الآخرين حباً في الله
الله يُـحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## طلعت خيري (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

:new8:





avram قال:


> صديقي العزيز طلعت
> صدقني ما يدفعني للحوار معك أنك إنسان صادق، لكن هناك تناقض في إستنتاجك.
> 
> أرجو أن أكون فهمت صح من خلال كلامك الأتي
> ...




اشكرك ايها الصديق كلامك جميل وهذا دليل الدين والاخلاق


ابدء الحوار معك في الموضوع الاول

الصلب والفداء للمسيح

اريد الادله الانجيليه التي تثبت الصلب

ارجو منك عدم الاطاله في الموضوع وبختصار شديد



اقصد الدين المسيس وليس  السياسه الدوليه للشعوب هنا اقصد التحريف    من قبل الطوائف للستقطاب الفكري ضمن الفكر الطائفي ويكون هذا الاسنقطاب

على حساب البيع والشراء بايات لله او على قيم الدين

المشكله ايها الصديق
ان تسيس الدين جاء ليمثل ما يشتهي عام الناس والجاهلين منهم


----------



## siag_gis (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اخوتي المسيحيين الاعزاء
قرات ما جاء بالموضوع والردود عليها من اخوتي فى الله .... ولن اضيف شيئا للموضوع الذي اصبح ساخنا للغاية ولكني ....... *ادعوا المسيحيين الى تدبر ما في القران والسنة النبوية ... ومن ثم يقولون كلمة الحق ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ) ... فنا من هنا ادعوكم ايها المسيحيين الى دين الحق الذي حفظه الله من الضياع كما ضاعت الكتب السماوية .... اخوتي المسيحيين ... انا ادعوكم الى الاسلام...*
هدانا وهداكم الله الى صحيح الاسلام


----------



## طلعت خيري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> اخوتي المسيحيين الاعزاء
> قرات ما جاء بالموضوع والردود عليها من اخوتي فى الله .... ولن اضيف شيئا للموضوع الذي اصبح ساخنا للغاية ولكني ....... *ادعوا المسيحيين الى تدبر ما في القران والسنة النبوية ... ومن ثم يقولون كلمة الحق ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ) ... فنا من هنا ادعوكم ايها المسيحيين الى دين الحق الذي حفظه الله من الضياع كما ضاعت الكتب السماوية .... اخوتي المسيحيين ... انا ادعوكم الى الاسلام...*
> هدانا وهداكم الله الى صحيح الاسلام



شكرا لك ايها الصديق

المفروض قبل ان ندعوا النصارى او المسيحين الى الاسلام 

على المسلمين ان يتمسكوا في الاسلام قبل غيرهم
لان فاقد الشي لا يعطيه

حتى لا نعيش في ازدواجيه  قبل ان نصلح غيرنا علينا ا ن نصلح انفسنا


----------



## وليم تل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> اخوتي المسيحيين الاعزاء
> قرات ما جاء بالموضوع والردود عليها من اخوتي فى الله .... ولن اضيف شيئا للموضوع الذي اصبح ساخنا للغاية ولكني ....... *ادعوا المسيحيين الى تدبر ما في القران والسنة النبوية ... ومن ثم يقولون كلمة الحق ( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ) ... فنا من هنا ادعوكم ايها المسيحيين الى دين الحق الذي حفظه الله من الضياع كما ضاعت الكتب السماوية .... اخوتي المسيحيين ... انا ادعوكم الى الاسلام...*
> هدانا وهداكم الله الى صحيح الاسلام


اخى العزيز 
صدقنى ان قلت انى مسرور ان ارد بعد ردك هذا خاصة وانا عضو جديد
واريد ان اسئلك سؤالا هل يكفى جتى اكون مؤمنا ان اقول لا الة الا اللة فقط
ولا لابد ان اشرك معة محمدا .........................؟؟!!
وانا فى انتظار ردك او رد اى اخ مسلم
واعود لمناقشاتكم الساخنة واقول بعيدا عن التعصب والحوارات البيزنطية 
التى لا تشفع ولا تغنى ولنتكلم بلغة العقل وهنا كلامى موجة لاصحاب تحريف الكتب السماوية من الاخوة المسلمين الم يعترف القران بالكتب السماوية وانتم تقولون ان الايات القرانية منزلة من اللة فكيف باللة عليكم يسمح اللة بتحريف كتبة السماوية وفى نفس الوقت لا يسمح بتحريف القران
سؤال بسيط اطرحة ومنتظر اجاباتكم الشافية...............؟؟!!
واذا فكرنا فى مناقشة عاقلة نستخدم فيها عقولنا دون اى ارهاب بايات سواء
من القران او الانجيل بمن نتبع عيسى بن مريم ام محمد
وعلية اقول ببساطة شديدة كيف نتعرف على الانبياء الصادقين ؟
ومن هنا اقول من ثمرة اعمالهم نعرفهم
وبالطبع بمقارنة بسيطة عن السيرة الذاتية للمسيح ومحمد منذ وجودة جنين فى بطن امة وحتى تركة للحياة الدنيا وحتى اكون منصفا فساترك المقارنة لكم بحيث يدخل مسيحى يشرح لنا او يقص علينا سيرة عيسى
واخر مسلم يشرح لنا او يقص علينا سيرة محمد
وطبعا هذا بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع وارجو الرد دون تسويف او مهاترات حتى نستفيد جميعا بالسيرة العطرة لكل منهما
ودمتم بود


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



avram قال:


> لماذا أرفض الإسلام!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
> 
> أعتذر لكم أخوتي لأنني لم أريد من هذا المقال تجاهل السبب الأساسي لرفض الإسلام وهو ليس من الله ولكن أن الشيطان أراد أن يُحارب الله بأسم الله، فصمم دين يقول في شعارة أن لا اله إلا الله وهذا رائع وأبعدهم تماماً عن الله الحقيقي ومن خلال إيمانهم بالله أستطاع أن يقتل ويذبح في البشرية بأسم الله وتحت شعار الجهاد ونصرة الله.
> لكن ما أريد أن اقوله وأعترف لكم به أنني أرفض الإسلام كأنسان "أنسانياً" وليس كوني أعرف أنه ليس من الله بشئ.
> ...




*هههههههههه
محاولة طيبة
اقترح نقل الموضوع الى منتدى النكات والطرائف..
هههه والله عشنا وشفنا
لا يرقى موضوعك للأسف الى حد الرد عليه .. فهم غريب 
كم عمرك يا اخونا؟؟*


----------



## siag_gis (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اخوتي المسيحيين 
الاخ وليم تل
لاول مرة في هذا المنتدى اجد محاور صادق وهو انت ايها العزيز وليم ورغم صعوبة اسئلتك لكن ارد وبمنتهى البساطة عن السؤال الاول وهو عن ( *هل يكفى جتى اكون مؤمنا ان اقول لا الة الا اللة فقط
ولا لابد ان اشرك معة محمدا .........................؟؟!! )* وارد واقول ( ان الشهادة ركن من الاركان الخمسة الاساسية التي لابد للمسلم ان يحققها واولها *شهادة ان لا اله وان محمد رسول الله )* ومن الضروي ان يقترن بالشهادة الاعتراف بالرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ... كذلك لا بد ان تؤمن بعيسى وموسى وسائر الانبياء والرسل عليهم جميعا السلام ويجب ان تؤمن بيوم القيامة وتومن بالموت والجنة والنار.
اما عن سؤالك الثاني ( *لاصحاب تحريف الكتب السماوية من الاخوة المسلمين الم يعترف القران بالكتب السماوية وانتم تقولون ان الايات القرانية منزلة من اللة فكيف باللة عليكم يسمح اللة بتحريف كتبة السماوية وفى نفس الوقت لا يسمح بتحريف القران
سؤال بسيط اطرحة ومنتظر اجاباتكم الشافية...............؟؟!!* )نعم اقر الاسلام فى القرآن الانجيل والتوراة وغيرها من الكتب السماوية ولكن العباد من بعد موسى وعيس حرفوه وتنوعت الكتب فى ايدي المسيحيين واليهود حتى كدنا ان لا نعرف صحة اى منها وقد نزل القرآن ليصحح ويوحد الاديان الى دين واحد خرج من مكان واحد هو والكتب السماوية السابقة . و*على العموم نحن كمسلمين نعلم ان التوراة نزلت لتصلح بين العبد والعبد وان النجيل وعيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام نزل لاصلاح العلاقة بين العبد والرب وجاء الاسلام ليجمع بين الديانتين فهو اصلاح بين العبد والعبد واصلاح بين العبد والرب *  .

اما عن سؤالك الثالث ( *بمن نتبع عيسى بن مريم ام محمد *) فانا اقول لك فكر مليا بالامر قبل ان تكون مسلما او تظل مسيحيا فالفارق الاكبر بين الديانتين هو من صنع المسيحيين بعد عيس عليه السلام حيث جعلوا عيس ابن الرب وجعلوا امه مريم رضوان الله عليها ام الاه - كذلك يقولون ان عيسى عليه السلام صلب وقتل ... ونحن نؤمن بان الله اله واحد لا شريك له وليس له ولد وليس له ام فالكل عباده ( ابراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد عليهم جميعا السلام ) اخي الفاضل انا معك فى ترك هذا الحوار الساخن لذوي العلم من الجانبين لكني فقط اردت توضيح اسباب دعوتي لكم لدخول الاسلام الذي هو دين العزة والكرامة وهو الدين الخاتم .
خالص تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## peace_86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

يا صبري إنت بتحترم نفسك ولا كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا تخلينيا نزعل منك وإنت في بداية مشاركاتك!!!

إنت من بداية الرد قاعد تكفرنا يا تكفيري..

وخاصة إنت كاتب:
((ولا تعلم أن التناقض هذا بين التوارة والأنجيل مقابل القران هو إختلاف مصدرهما 
فالأول هما من الله بأثبتات كثيرة والأخر من مصدر أخر وهو الش..............!!!! يعم ارحم أنت عقولنا)))

يا عمي بلاش وجع راس؟؟؟
إنت بتضحك على نفسك ولا على مين بالضبط؟؟؟
بالعقل... بالمنطق..
ليش القرآن يكون من عند الله؟؟؟؟؟
مع إن التوارة والإنجيل مكتوبين قبل القرآن بمئات السنين..
بالعقل.. قرابة 2100 سنة قبل الإسلام كان البشر في ضلالة لأنهم يتبعون كتب محرفة!!!!
إنت وين عقلك؟
ليش إنت ماتفكر؟؟؟



وكمان كاتب:
(((القرآن فيه اعجاز علمى جعل علماء مثل موريس بوكاى وآرثر ميلر وغيرهم تركوا جهل المسيحيه وفروا الى نور الاسلام))

نور الإسلام إيه وإعجاز علمي إيه يا عم إنت؟؟
نور النكاح والجهاد والحرب ؟؟؟؟
ولا إعجاز تكوين الجنين والأرض المسطحة؟
إنت قرأت الإنجيل قبل ماتوصفه بالجهل؟ ولا إكتفيت بأقوال علماؤك..
هذا إنذار مني لك بأن تحترم الإنجيل قبل أن تكتب أي رد..
إذا كانت هذه مشاركاتك الأولى في المنتدى..
فما عسى أن تكون الردود اللاحقة؟؟؟؟؟؟

أما عن الأسماء المتأسلمين إللي أنت وضعت أسماءهم..
فيا حبيبي..
50% من الأسماء المذكورة.. هي كذبة أنت ألفتموها وصدقتوها في نفس الوقت..
مثال:
69- لاعب السلة الأمريكي محمود عبدالرؤوف
هذا من إسمه يبين أنه مسلم قح 100% ..
+
71-الممثل الأمريكي ويل سميث
آخر نكتة...

و30% أسلموا لأسباب شخصية.. مثل: التزواج الكثير وعدم الإكتفء بالزوجة الواحدة.. أو للحصول على شهرة.. وللحصول على مال(المؤلفة قلوبهم)
أو مجرد حقد نحو كنيسة قامت بطرده ويريد الإنتقام منها!!
أو فتاة اسلمت لتتزوج مسلماً .. والعكس

أما ال20% فهم مسيحين حقاً اسلموا.. لكنهم يجهلون حقيقة الإسلام.. ولا يعرفون من الإسلام سوى إسمه..
وستلاحظ أن اغلب المتاسلمين هم غير عرب أو لا ينطقون العربية... لماذا؟
لأنهم لا يعرفون اللغة العربية.. ولا يجيدونها.. لذلك هم مخدوعين.. والخداع والنصب عليهم هو سهل جداًً ..


أما عن قولك هذا:
(((ياراجل فكر وقارن بين اللى تعلمته فى ابتدائى واعدادى وثانوى وبين اللى علمهولك فى الكنيسه
أنا بدعوك تقرأ صوره المؤمنون فى القرآن وشوف مراحل تكوين الجنين بالكامل)))
إيه إللي علمونا في الكنيسة غير محبة الناس ومحبة البشر؟
أما عن مراحل تكوين الجنين.. فياريت لو سكتت وما تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع..
لأن قصة تكوين الجنين القرآنية مخالفة للعمل 100% ..
وقد سبق أيوب النبي بذكر قصة التكوين الجنيني وهي مطابقة100% للعلم ..

وأخيراً إنت قلت:
(((ومعظم منتخب فرنسا لكرة القدم أسلم ليه)))
معظم منتخب فرنسا أسلموا ؟ ولا هم مسلمين من عايلة مسلمة؟
هل إنت نسيت إنو المغاربة والأفارقة المسلمين هاجورا إلى فرنسا للحصول على حياة أفضل؟؟
فهم إذن مسلمين منذ ولاتهم وليسوا (متأسلمين)

كل عام وإنت بخير ياصبري...

أخوك..


----------



## siag_gis (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الاخ طلعت 
السلام عليكم
شكرا على تعقيبك وانا فعلا معك في ان بعض المسلمين فاسدون ولكن هناك الكثير منهم يسيرون على النهج الصحيح للاسلام ولا تستبعد ان يدعوك احدهم ( مثلي مثلا ) الى الدخول فى الاسلام الذي لم يعتقد ان عيسى عليه السلام قد صلب وقتل بهذه الطريقة المهينة فقال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز ( وما قتلوه يقينا ) وقال تعالى ( وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ) ونحن نؤمن بان الله رفعه الى السماء .. ونؤمن بان عيسى رسول الله وان مريم البتول امه ولدته بدون تدخل البشر ولكنا نؤمن ايضا بان عيسى وامه ليسا الاهين . 
اخى العزيد انا لا اجبرك على دخول الاسلام بل امل ان تقرا القرآن لعل قلبك يفهم القرآن قبل عقلك وعندها سيكون لنا كلام اخر ..
خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالهداية
اخوك المسلم


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*



			أن اله الإسلام يطلب مني الدفاع عنه، وأنا كأنسان ضعيف لا أستطيع، بل أحتاج كأنسان ومخلوق أن يدافع عني الخالق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل انت تمزح ام انك بجميع مداركك العقلية؟؟؟ مع احترامي الشديد لك يعني..
قال الله :"ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الارض ولكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين" البقرة (آية:251)
يعني ببساطة يا اخونا الله لا يحتاجك انت ولا غيرك للدفاع عنه.. اصلا تدافع عنه من ماذا؟؟ وإنما كل ما في الأمر ان الله يبتلي الناس ليختبر ايمانهم ويجعل لهم اهداف ويأمرهم بتحقيقها.. غريب والله هذا الفهم الساذج للاسلام.. لا اعتقد انك جاد في طرح هذا الموضوع .. لعلك تريد المزاح.. الدفاع عن الله قال؟ ههههه والله حلوة هذه.. يا ابني المقصود الدفاع عن دين الله وأمره.. والله قادر على أن يعجن هذه الارض بمن فيها ولكن يريد ان لكل منا ان يكون له جهد يتقرب به الى الله والدفاع عن دين الله أحد الاشياء التي يمكن القيام بها للتقرب من الله.. فهمت والا لا؟؟؟
سبحان الله.. لا تظلم نفسك يا رجل.. وكن جادا..
والله اشعر بعدم رغبة في الرد على بقية التفاهات التي قلتها  واعذرني في الكلمة.. لأنها لا ترقىة كما قلت لمستوى الرد عليها..
تجعلون من انفسكم احيانا محل نكتة وفكاهة.. والله غريبة..
كل يوم يذهلني شيء في هذا المنتدى.. فهمكم غريب جدا للدين.. هل سألت عالم دين مسلم عن الآية التي فهمت منها أنه عليك ان تدافع عن الله وتحميه؟؟ يا حرام الله محتاجك حتى تدافع عنه هههههه
بلى فشكلتش ههههه
*


----------



## peace_86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

بتقول ياصبري: (جلد إيه؟)

إنت قرات الكتاب المقدس ولا لأ ؟؟؟

هناك فرق بين الجـِلد والجَلـَد ..
الأولانية هي الجلد العادي إللي على أجسامنا..
أما التانية فتعني الطبقة..طبقة إيه بالضبط؟
الآية لم تحدد المقصود بالضبط..
وليس الله مجبوراً بأن يحدد لنا ماهية الطبقة..
لكن عيب عليك بأن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بطريقة لفظها خطأ.. ثم تهاجمنا بسبب سوء قراءتك!!!


----------



## وليم تل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> اخوتي المسيحيين
> الاخ وليم تل
> لاول مرة في هذا المنتدى اجد محاور صادق وهو انت ايها العزيز وليم ورغم صعوبة اسئلتك لكن ارد وبمنتهى البساطة عن السؤال الاول وهو عن ( *هل يكفى جتى اكون مؤمنا ان اقول لا الة الا اللة فقط
> ولا لابد ان اشرك معة محمدا .........................؟؟!! )* وارد واقول ( ان الشهادة ركن من الاركان الخمسة الاساسية التي لابد للمسلم ان يحققها واولها *شهادة ان لا اله وان محمد رسول الله )* ومن الضروي ان يقترن بالشهادة الاعتراف بالرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ... كذلك لا بد ان تؤمن بعيسى وموسى وسائر الانبياء والرسل عليهم جميعا السلام ويجب ان تؤمن بيوم القيامة وتومن بالموت والجنة والنار.
> ...


اخى العزيز siag_gis
شكرا لنعتك لى بمحاور صادق وهذا ما لا استحقة
اما بخصوص اجابتك عن سؤالى الاول بضرورة اضافة اسم محمد بجوار اللة لانة من اركان الاسلام فانا هنا اتكلم بالعقل والمنطق بعيدا عن اركان الاسلام او المسيحية وفى هذة الحالة الا ترى اخى الحبيب انة يعتبر شركا باللة الواحد الاحد ان نقرن معة اى احد حتى لو كان رسولا حتى احسب عند اللة مؤمنا
اما بخصوص اجابتك عن سؤالى الثانى والخاص بالتحريف وتاكيدك لكلامى باعتراف القران بالكتب السماوية الاخرى بايات منزلة من اللة فبالة عليك كيف يتهاون اللة فى حماية كتبة السماوية كما يحمى القران والاكيد ان اللة يعلم جيدا ان هذة الكتب ستصدق ما بين ايدكم من القران وهذا حسب قولكم 
الست معى ان هذا يعتبر اذدراء للرب لعدم مقدرتة على حماية كتبة السماوية ام انة رب القران فقط واليس فى هذا تناقض معيب
اما بخصوص سؤالى الثالث من ثمرة اعمالهم نعرفهم فانت اخترت فقط بالنيابة عنى دون ان تقص على السيرة العطرة لمحمد حتى تكون هناك مقارنة عادلة مع السيرة العطرة لعيسى بن مريم
والا ترى ان فى هذا اجحاف لعقلى كانسان ان تختار لى دون ان توضح اسباب مقنعة وانا فى انتظار عودتك بشوق حتى اتعلم منك 
ودمت اخى العزيز بكل ود


----------



## siag_gis (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*عزيزي وليم
الشهادة بان محمد رسول الله لا تعني الشرك بالله .. بل تعني الاعتراف بكونه رسول وخاتم الانبياء وحاشا لله ان اقول ان محمد شريك لله فهو عبد الله ورسوله والشهادة كما ذكرت هى احد الاركان الاساسية للاسلام . 
اما عن التحريف فكما قلت لك انه من صنع الانسان خاصة من يدعون العلم - ( رهبان - وحبرة - .... ) اما عن حفظ الله للقرآن فنحن نعلم ان القرآن هو الكتاب السماوي الاخير ولهذا حفظه الله ... اما التوراة والانجيل فقد تم تحريفهم (هل تستطيع ان تخبرني كم انجيل لديكم ؟؟؟ ) وفسد الناس من بعد موسى عليه السلام فجاء المسيح عليه السلام ليصحح العقيدة ... وفسد الناس وتفرقوا في الدين واشركوا بالله - فجاء محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لتكون رسالته هى الخاتمة وهى خاتمة الاديان واكملها . وستكون كذلك حتى يوم القيامة .. هداكم الله قبلها لتكونو من الفائزين.
اما عن الفقرة الاخيرة من ردك فهى غير واضحة ولكني على يقين بانك تعرف ان هناك بعض من كتبكم تشهد بان هناك رسول ياتي فى اخر الزمان وهو محمد عليه الصلاة السلام ... وانا ايضا اعلم السيرة العطرة لسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام وكذلك السيرة العطرة لمحمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام .. ورغم انني ارغب فى وصف السيرة العطرة لكليهما الا اني لا استطيع مهما بلغت كلماتي من الرقي ان اصف لك ما يتميز به كل رسول لكن يمكن ان اقول لك ان الرسول الخاتم محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام صلى بالانبياء جميعهم فى بيت المقدس ( ليلة الاسراء والمعراج ) ... وبرجاء قراءة كتب السيرة النبوية وكذلك كتب العبقريات الخمسة للعقاد ومنها عبقرية محمد عليه السلام واقرا كذلك سورة آل عمران وسورة مريم وسورة القصص من القران الكريم
واكرر دعوتي لكم بالاسلام
خاص تحياتي*


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> *عزيزي وليم
> الشهادة بان محمد رسول الله لا تعني الشرك بالله .. بل تعني الاعتراف بكونه رسول وخاتم الانبياء وحاشا لله ان اقول ان محمد شريك لله فهو عبد الله ورسوله والشهادة كما ذكرت هى احد الاركان الاساسية للاسلام .
> اما عن التحريف فكما قلت لك انه من صنع الانسان خاصة من يدعون العلم - ( رهبان - وحبرة - .... ) اما عن حفظ الله للقرآن فنحن نعلم ان القرآن هو الكتاب السماوي الاخير ولهذا حفظه الله ... اما التوراة والانجيل فقد تم تحريفهم (هل تستطيع ان تخبرني كم انجيل لديكم ؟؟؟ ) وفسد الناس من بعد موسى عليه السلام فجاء المسيح عليه السلام ليصحح العقيدة ... وفسد الناس وتفرقوا في الدين واشركوا بالله - فجاء محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لتكون رسالته هى الخاتمة وهى خاتمة الاديان واكملها . وستكون كذلك حتى يوم القيامة .. هداكم الله قبلها لتكونو من الفائزين.
> اما عن الفقرة الاخيرة من ردك فهى غير واضحة ولكني على يقين بانك تعرف ان هناك بعض من كتبكم تشهد بان هناك رسول ياتي فى اخر الزمان وهو محمد عليه الصلاة السلام ... وانا ايضا اعلم السيرة العطرة لسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام وكذلك السيرة العطرة لمحمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام .. ورغم انني ارغب فى وصف السيرة العطرة لكليهما الا اني لا استطيع مهما بلغت كلماتي من الرقي ان اصف لك ما يتميز به كل رسول لكن يمكن ان اقول لك ان الرسول الخاتم محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام صلى بالانبياء جميعهم فى بيت المقدس ( ليلة الاسراء والمعراج ) ... وبرجاء قراءة كتب السيرة النبوية وكذلك كتب العبقريات الخمسة للعقاد ومنها عبقرية محمد عليه السلام واقرا كذلك سورة آل عمران وسورة مريم وسورة القصص من القران الكريم
> ...


اخى العزيز سياج
شكرا لك لاهتمامك بدعوتى وغيرى للاسلام فنحن اخوة فى عالم واحد
ولنعود مرة اخرى لموضوعنا
هل تستطيع ان تقول لا الة الا اللة فقط دون ذكر محمدا واضح انة بالقطع لا
لماذا لانة خاتم المرسلين ولماذ لا نذكر ايضا موسى وعيسى فى الشهادة ومعهم طابور طويل من الرسل والانبياء اما هؤلاء عفى عليهم الزمن ...؟!
وفى شقى الثانى من السؤال الم تقل ان القران امن بما اتاة موسى وعيسى
وعيسى الذى تؤمن بة كرسول من اللة قال لقد جئت لاكمل وليس لانقض
وبالتالى الرسول الذى يجىء بعد عيسى المفروض يكمل هو الاخر لانة مرسل من اللة وحتى يكون الكل مكتمل فى واحد فان اللة يحمى كتبة السماوية من تحريف الفاسدون وهو على كل شىء قدير لانهم يكملوا بعض ولا اية
اما الشق الثالث من السؤال والخاص بيك كمسلم كان بسيط جدا وهو ان تقص علية بايجاز كيف ظهر محمدا منذ ان كان جنينا فى بطن امة وكيف كانت طبيعة ولادتة واستقبالة للوحى الالاهى وحياتة كانسان وهل هذة الحياة كانت تليق بنبى مرسل من عند اللة ام الرسالة شىء والحياة شىء اخر
ودمت بود


----------



## Kathrina1 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> اخى العزيد انا لا اجبرك على دخول الاسلام بل امل ان تقرا القرآن لعل قلبك يفهم القرآن قبل عقلك وعندها سيكون لنا كلام اخر ..
> خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالهداية
> اخوك المسلم


أخي الفاضل
لقد تركت الاسلام وانا احفط ثلاثة ارباع القران عن ظهر قلب مع التفسير وأسباب النزول والتجويد

مع ذلك قد اعود الى قراءته وتدبر اياته ان شرحت لي ما يلي:


فروى البخاري في "صحيحه" عن عبدالعزيز بن صهيب عن أنس قال: كان رجلاً نصرانياً، فأسلم وقرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان يكتب للنبي ، فعاد نصرانياً، فكان يقول: لا يدري محمد إلا ما كتبتُ له، فأماته الله، فدفنوه، فأصبح وقد لَفَظَتْه الأرض، فقالوا: هذا فِعْلُ محمدٍ وأصحابه، نَبَشُوا عن صاحبنا فألقوه، فحفروا له و أعمقوا في الأرض ما استطاعوا، فأصبح وقد لفظته الأرض، فعلموا أنه ليس من الناس، فألقوه.
/ورواه مسلم من حديث سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت عن أنس قال: كان منّا رجل من بني النجار قد قرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان يكتب للنبي ، فانطلق هارباً حتى لحق بأهل الكتاب، قال: فعرفوه، قالوا: هذا [قد] كان يكتب لمحمد، فأُعجِبوا به، فما لبث أن قصم الله عنقه فيهم، فحفروا له فَوَارَوْهُ، فأصبحت الأرض قد نبذته على وجهها، ثم عادوا له فحفروا له فوَاروْه، فأصبحت الأرض قد نبذته على وجهها، (ثم عادوا فحفروا له فواروه فأصبحت الأرض قد نبذته على وجهها)، فتركوه منبوذاً.
فهذا الملعون الذي افترى على النبي أنه ما كان يدري إلا ما كتب له، قصمه الله وفضحه بأن أخرجه من القبر بعد أن دُفن مراراً، وهذا أمر خارج عن العادة، يدل كل أحد على أن هذا عقوبة لما قاله، وأنه كان كاذباً؛ إذ كان عامة الموتى لا يصيبهم مثل هذا، وأن هذا الجرم أعظم من مجرد الارتداد؛ إذ كان عامة المرتدين يموتون ولا يصيبهم مثل هذا، وأن الله منتقم لرسوله ممن طعن عليه وسبه، ومظهر لدينه ولكذب الكاذب؛ إذا لم يمكن الناس أن يقيموا عليه الحد.

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له شيئاً، فروى الإمام أحمد وغيرُه من حديث حماد بن سَلَمَة أنا ثابت عن أنس أن رجلاً كان يكتُبُ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإذا أملى عليه "سميعاً عليماً" يقول: كتبت "سميعاً بصيراً" قال "دَعْهُ"، وإذا أملى عليه "عليماً حكيماً" كتب "عليماً حليماً" قال حماد: نحو ذا.
قال: وكان قد قرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان مَن قرأهما قد قَرَأ قرآناً كثيراً، فذهب فتنصَّرَ وقال: لقد كنت أكتب لمحمد ما شئت، فيقول: "دَعْه" فمات فَدُفِنَ فنَبَذَتْهُ الأرض مرتين أو ثلاثاً، قال أبو طلحة: فلقد رأيته منبوذاً فوق الأرض.
ورواه الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون حدثنا حُمَيْد عن أنس أن رجلاً كان يكتب لرسول الله ، وقد قرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان/ الرجل إذا قرأ البقرة وآل عمران جَدَّ فينا، يعني عَظُم، فكان النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُمْلي عليه: "غفوراً رحيماً" فيكتب: "عليماً حكيماً"، فيقول له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "اكتب كذا وكذا، اكتب كيف شئت"، ويُمْلي عليه: "عليماً حكيماً" فيكتب: "سميعاً بصيراً"، فيقول: "اكتب كيف شئت"، فارتدَّ ذلك الرجل عن الإسلام، فلحق بالمشركين، وقال: أنا أعلمكم بمحمدٍ إن كنت لأكْتُبُ ما شئت، فمات ذلك الرجل، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لا تَقْبَلُهُ" قال أنس: فحدثني أبو طَلْحَة أنه أتى الأرض التي مات فيها ذلك الرجلُ، فوجده مَنْبُوذاً، قال أبو طلحة: ما شأنُ هذا الرجلِ؟ قالوا: قد دَفَنَّاه مراراً فلم تقبله الأرض"، فهذا إسناد صحيح.
وقد قال مَن ذهب إلى القول الأول: علّل البزارُ حديثَ ثابت عن أنس، وقال: رواه عنه ولم يُتَابَعْ عليه، ورواه حُمَيْد عن أنس، قال: وأظن حميداً إنما سمعه من ثابت، قالوا: ثم إن أنساً لم يذكر أنه سمع النبي أو شهده يقول ذلك، ولعله حكى ما سمع.
و في هذا الكلام تكلف ظاهر، والذي ذكرناه في حديث ابن إسحاق و الواقديِّ وغيرهما يوافق ظاهر هذه الرواية، وكذلك ذكر طائفة من أهل التفسير، وقد جاءت آثارٌ فيها بيانُ صفةِ الحالِ على هذا القول؛ ففي حديث ابن إسحاق: وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول: "عليم حكيم" فيقول: "أو أكتب عزيز حكيم؟" فيقول له رسول الله : "نَعَمْ، كِلاَهُمَا سَوَاء" وفي الرواية الأخرى: وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يُمْلي عليه فيقول: "عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ" أو "حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ" فكان يكتبها على أحد الحرفين، فيقول: "كُلٌّ صَوَاب".
ففي هذا بيان؛ لأن كلا الحرفين كان قد نزل، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يقرأهما ويقول له: "اكْتُبْ كَيْفَ شِئْتَ مِنْ هَذَينِ الحَرْفَينِ فَكُلٌّ صَوَاب" وقد جاء مصرحاً عن النبي أنه قال: "أُنْزِلَ القُرْآنُ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أًَحْرُفٍ، كُلُّهَا شَافٍ كَافٍ، إِن قُلْتَ: عَزِيز حَكِيم أو غَفُور رَحِيم فَهُوَ كَذَلِكَ، مَا لَم يُخْتَمْ آيةُ رَحْمَةٍ بِعَذَابٍ أَوْ آيةُ عَذَابٍ بِرَحْمَةٍ" وفي حرف جماعة من الصحابة: )إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُم فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ(، والأحاديث في ذلك منتشرة تدلُّ على أن من/ الحروف السبعة التي نزل عليها القرآن أن تختم الآية الواحدة بعدة أسماء من أسماء الله على سبيل البدل يخير القارئ في القراءة بأيهما شاء، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يخيره أن يكتب ما شاء من تلك الحروف فيقول له: أو اكتب كذا وكذا؟ لكثرة ما سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يخير بين الحرفين، فيقول له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "نعم كلاهما سواء"؛ لأن الآية نزلت بالحرفين، وربما كتب هو أحد الحرفين ثم قرأه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأقرَّه عليه؛ لأنه قد نزل كذلك أيضاً، وخَتْمُ الآي بمثل: )سميع عليم( و )عليم حكيم( و )غفور رحيم( أو بمثل: )سميع بصير( أو )عليم حكيم( أو )عليم حليم( كثيٌر في القرآن، وكان نزول الآية على عدة من هذه الحروف أمراً معتاداً ثم إن الله نسخ بعض تلك الحروف لما كان جبريل يُعارض النبي  بالقرآن في كل رمضان.

تعليل المسلمين فى أن محمد كان يترك كتبة الوحى يكتبوا فى القرآن 

  قالوا: وكان النبي به حاجة إلى من يكتب؛ لقلة/ الكُتَّاب في الصحابة، وعدم حضور الكُتاب منهم في وقت الحاجة إليهم، فإن العرب كان الغالب عليهم الأمية حتى إن كان الجو العظيم يطلب فيه كاتب فلا يوجد، وكان أحدهم إذا أراد [كتابة وثيقة أو كتاب] وجد مشقة حتى يحصل له كاتب، فإذا اتفق للنبي من يكتب انتهز الفرصة في كتابته، فإذا زاد كاتب أو نقص تركه لحرصه على كتابة ما يمليه، ولا يأمره بتغيير ذلك خوفاً من ضجره وأن يقطع الكتابة قبل إتمامها ثقة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأن تلك الكلمة أو الكلمتين تستدرك فيما بعد بالإلقاء إلى من يتَلَقَّنُهُا منه أو بكتابتها تعويلاً على المحفوظ عنده وفي قلبه كما قال الله تعالى: (سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلاَ تَنْسَى*إِلاَّ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَى).



ولي عودة بالمزيد بعد الانتهاء من شرح الأحاديث اعلاه


----------



## Kathrina1 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*




siag_gis قال:


> اخى العزيد انا لا اجبرك على دخول الاسلام بل امل ان تقرا القرآن لعل قلبك يفهم القرآن قبل عقلك وعندها سيكون لنا كلام اخر ..
> خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالهداية
> اخوك المسلم


أخي الفاضل
لقد تركت الاسلام وانا احفط ثلاثة ارباع القران عن ظهر قلب مع التفسير وأسباب النزول والتجويد

مع ذلك قد اعود الى قراءته وتدبر اياته ان شرحت لي ما يلي:


فروى البخاري في "صحيحه" عن عبدالعزيز بن صهيب عن أنس قال: كان رجلاً نصرانياً، فأسلم وقرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان يكتب للنبي ، فعاد نصرانياً، فكان يقول: لا يدري محمد إلا ما كتبتُ له، فأماته الله، فدفنوه، فأصبح وقد لَفَظَتْه الأرض، فقالوا: هذا فِعْلُ محمدٍ وأصحابه، نَبَشُوا عن صاحبنا فألقوه، فحفروا له و أعمقوا في الأرض ما استطاعوا، فأصبح وقد لفظته الأرض، فعلموا أنه ليس من الناس، فألقوه.
/ورواه مسلم من حديث سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت عن أنس قال: كان منّا رجل من بني النجار قد قرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان يكتب للنبي ، فانطلق هارباً حتى لحق بأهل الكتاب، قال: فعرفوه، قالوا: هذا [قد] كان يكتب لمحمد، فأُعجِبوا به، فما لبث أن قصم الله عنقه فيهم، فحفروا له فَوَارَوْهُ، فأصبحت الأرض قد نبذته على وجهها، ثم عادوا له فحفروا له فوَاروْه، فأصبحت الأرض قد نبذته على وجهها، (ثم عادوا فحفروا له فواروه فأصبحت الأرض قد نبذته على وجهها)، فتركوه منبوذاً.
فهذا الملعون الذي افترى على النبي أنه ما كان يدري إلا ما كتب له، قصمه الله وفضحه بأن أخرجه من القبر بعد أن دُفن مراراً، وهذا أمر خارج عن العادة، يدل كل أحد على أن هذا عقوبة لما قاله، وأنه كان كاذباً؛ إذ كان عامة الموتى لا يصيبهم مثل هذا، وأن هذا الجرم أعظم من مجرد الارتداد؛ إذ كان عامة المرتدين يموتون ولا يصيبهم مثل هذا، وأن الله منتقم لرسوله ممن طعن عليه وسبه، ومظهر لدينه ولكذب الكاذب؛ إذا لم يمكن الناس أن يقيموا عليه الحد.

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له شيئاً، فروى الإمام أحمد وغيرُه من حديث حماد بن سَلَمَة أنا ثابت عن أنس أن رجلاً كان يكتُبُ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإذا أملى عليه "سميعاً عليماً" يقول: كتبت "سميعاً بصيراً" قال "دَعْهُ"، وإذا أملى عليه "عليماً حكيماً" كتب "عليماً حليماً" قال حماد: نحو ذا.
قال: وكان قد قرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان مَن قرأهما قد قَرَأ قرآناً كثيراً، فذهب فتنصَّرَ وقال: لقد كنت أكتب لمحمد ما شئت، فيقول: "دَعْه" فمات فَدُفِنَ فنَبَذَتْهُ الأرض مرتين أو ثلاثاً، قال أبو طلحة: فلقد رأيته منبوذاً فوق الأرض.
ورواه الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون حدثنا حُمَيْد عن أنس أن رجلاً كان يكتب لرسول الله ، وقد قرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان/ الرجل إذا قرأ البقرة وآل عمران جَدَّ فينا، يعني عَظُم، فكان النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُمْلي عليه: "غفوراً رحيماً" فيكتب: "عليماً حكيماً"، فيقول له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "اكتب كذا وكذا، اكتب كيف شئت"، ويُمْلي عليه: "عليماً حكيماً" فيكتب: "سميعاً بصيراً"، فيقول: "اكتب كيف شئت"، فارتدَّ ذلك الرجل عن الإسلام، فلحق بالمشركين، وقال: أنا أعلمكم بمحمدٍ إن كنت لأكْتُبُ ما شئت، فمات ذلك الرجل، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لا تَقْبَلُهُ" قال أنس: فحدثني أبو طَلْحَة أنه أتى الأرض التي مات فيها ذلك الرجلُ، فوجده مَنْبُوذاً، قال أبو طلحة: ما شأنُ هذا الرجلِ؟ قالوا: قد دَفَنَّاه مراراً فلم تقبله الأرض"، فهذا إسناد صحيح.
وقد قال مَن ذهب إلى القول الأول: علّل البزارُ حديثَ ثابت عن أنس، وقال: رواه عنه ولم يُتَابَعْ عليه، ورواه حُمَيْد عن أنس، قال: وأظن حميداً إنما سمعه من ثابت، قالوا: ثم إن أنساً لم يذكر أنه سمع النبي أو شهده يقول ذلك، ولعله حكى ما سمع.
و في هذا الكلام تكلف ظاهر، والذي ذكرناه في حديث ابن إسحاق و الواقديِّ وغيرهما يوافق ظاهر هذه الرواية، وكذلك ذكر طائفة من أهل التفسير، وقد جاءت آثارٌ فيها بيانُ صفةِ الحالِ على هذا القول؛ ففي حديث ابن إسحاق: وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول: "عليم حكيم" فيقول: "أو أكتب عزيز حكيم؟" فيقول له رسول الله : "نَعَمْ، كِلاَهُمَا سَوَاء" وفي الرواية الأخرى: وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يُمْلي عليه فيقول: "عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ" أو "حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ" فكان يكتبها على أحد الحرفين، فيقول: "كُلٌّ صَوَاب".
ففي هذا بيان؛ لأن كلا الحرفين كان قد نزل، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يقرأهما ويقول له: "اكْتُبْ كَيْفَ شِئْتَ مِنْ هَذَينِ الحَرْفَينِ فَكُلٌّ صَوَاب" وقد جاء مصرحاً عن النبي أنه قال: "أُنْزِلَ القُرْآنُ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أًَحْرُفٍ، كُلُّهَا شَافٍ كَافٍ، إِن قُلْتَ: عَزِيز حَكِيم أو غَفُور رَحِيم فَهُوَ كَذَلِكَ، مَا لَم يُخْتَمْ آيةُ رَحْمَةٍ بِعَذَابٍ أَوْ آيةُ عَذَابٍ بِرَحْمَةٍ" وفي حرف جماعة من الصحابة: )إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُم فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ(، والأحاديث في ذلك منتشرة تدلُّ على أن من/ الحروف السبعة التي نزل عليها القرآن أن تختم الآية الواحدة بعدة أسماء من أسماء الله على سبيل البدل يخير القارئ في القراءة بأيهما شاء، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يخيره أن يكتب ما شاء من تلك الحروف فيقول له: أو اكتب كذا وكذا؟ لكثرة ما سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يخير بين الحرفين، فيقول له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "نعم كلاهما سواء"؛ لأن الآية نزلت بالحرفين، وربما كتب هو أحد الحرفين ثم قرأه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأقرَّه عليه؛ لأنه قد نزل كذلك أيضاً، وخَتْمُ الآي بمثل: )سميع عليم( و )عليم حكيم( و )غفور رحيم( أو بمثل: )سميع بصير( أو )عليم حكيم( أو )عليم حليم( كثيٌر في القرآن، وكان نزول الآية على عدة من هذه الحروف أمراً معتاداً ثم إن الله نسخ بعض تلك الحروف لما كان جبريل يُعارض النبي  بالقرآن في كل رمضان.

تعليل المسلمين فى أن محمد كان يترك كتبة الوحى يكتبوا فى القرآن 

  قالوا: وكان النبي به حاجة إلى من يكتب؛ لقلة/ الكُتَّاب في الصحابة، وعدم حضور الكُتاب منهم في وقت الحاجة إليهم، فإن العرب كان الغالب عليهم الأمية حتى إن كان الجو العظيم يطلب فيه كاتب فلا يوجد، وكان أحدهم إذا أراد [كتابة وثيقة أو كتاب] وجد مشقة حتى يحصل له كاتب، فإذا اتفق للنبي من يكتب انتهز الفرصة في كتابته، فإذا زاد كاتب أو نقص تركه لحرصه على كتابة ما يمليه، ولا يأمره بتغيير ذلك خوفاً من ضجره وأن يقطع الكتابة قبل إتمامها ثقة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأن تلك الكلمة أو الكلمتين تستدرك فيما بعد بالإلقاء إلى من يتَلَقَّنُهُا منه أو بكتابتها تعويلاً على المحفوظ عنده وفي قلبه كما قال الله تعالى: (سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلاَ تَنْسَى*إِلاَّ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَى).



ولي عودة بالمزيد بعد الانتهاء من شرح الأحاديث اعلاه


----------



## siag_gis (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*الاخت كاترينا 1
اانت فعلا كنت مسلمة وتنصرتي ... اانت فعلا تحفظين ثلاثة ارباع القرآن وتفسيره عن ظهر قلب .... هل تحفظين سورة مريم وهل تحفظين سورة الرحمن ...
انا منتظر ردك وتفسيرك ومن ثم ارد عليكي باختصار
تحياتي*


----------



## siag_gis (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*يا اخي وليم تل
نعم يا اخي استطيع ان اقول انه لا اله الا الهه وحدها... ولكني لكي اكون مسلما لابد ان اشهد ان محمد رسول الله اما عن باقي الرسل عليهم السلام فنحن نعرف ونشهد ونؤمن بهم اجمعين سواء ما ذكرهم القرآن او لم يذكرهم فكلهم رسل وانبياء الله ... 
اما عن ولادة وحياة النبى فكانت مثل باقي الرسل حيث ولد من اب وام اغلبهم ينحدرون من نسل نوح وابراهيم عليهم السلام وكان ياكل الطعام ويمشي فى الارض ويعمل بيده فكان يرعى الغنم كما كان يعمل موسى وكان يتاجر وتزوج واجب اطفالا كسائر البشر والانبياء والرسل وكانت عند ولادته بوادر مولد نبى وكانت له مواصفات عرفها الاحبار اليهود ... فالنبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان نبيا عبدا ولم يكن نبيا ملكا .
ولن اطيل عليك الحديث عن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن هذا النبي قبل ان يوحى اليه كان يلقب بالصادق الامين ولم يذكر عنه قط انه زل او كذب او شارك في عمل مهين او يغضب الله ولم يركع لصنم ولم ياكل حراما ولم ... ولم ... اما صفاته فيكفي ما كان يشرق من نور من وجهه .وسرعة الفهم والحفظ..
اما عن كتب الانجيل والتوراه فانا اريد ان اسالك .... هل قرات التوراه ؟ .... هل الكتاب المقدس الذي لديكم لم يعترف به ( اقصد التوراه )؟ ..... الكثير من الاسئله حول الانجيل ايضا ... لكني لا اريد التحاور حولها الا اذا اردت.
القرآن امرنا ان نؤمن بالرسل والكتب السماوية .. لكنه امرنا بان نؤمن بالكتب الصحيحة التي لم تحرف وللعلم نحن اخذنا من الديانتين ونؤمن برسلكم ... ونقدر عيسى وموسى عليهم السلام وال عمران ومريم اكثر منكم فانتم لازلتم تحقرون عيسى باعترافكم بموته وصلبه واهانته على هذا النحو المهين .... حتى لو كان كما تقولون ان الجسد فقط هو الذي فعل به ذلك ... اما نحن  فنؤمن ان الله رفعه اليه ولم يصلب ولم يقتل بل شبه لهم ...
اخي المسيحي تدبر ما قلته لك لعلك تكون احد الدعاة للاسلام في المستقبل فانا ارجوا الله ان يكرمك بالسلام ويكرم الاسلام بك.
خالص تحياتي*


----------



## Kathrina1 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> *الاخت كاترينا 1
> اانت فعلا كنت مسلمة وتنصرتي ... اانت فعلا تحفظين ثلاثة ارباع القرآن وتفسيره عن ظهر قلب .... هل تحفظين سورة مريم وهل تحفظين سورة الرحمن ...
> انا منتظر ردك وتفسيرك ومن ثم ارد عليكي باختصار
> تحياتي*



نعم يا اخي .. احفظ مريم وأحفظ الرحمن.. لكن الكثيرين ايضا يحفطون مريم .. لا  تنسى انها مقررة للحفظ في المرحلة الثانوية

المهم

لقد كنت مسلمة نعم .. ثم تركت الاسلام نتيجة لصدمتي الكبيرة في امور اكتشفتها كانت خافية عني رغم تبحري في العلوم الدينية .. كما انها لا تزال خافية على الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين ومنهم انت.. كان ذلك اثناء اعدادي لبحث اردت ان انفي فيه التهم والشبهات المنسوبة للإسلام وإذا بي كلما ازددت بحثا ازددت اندهاشا..

تركت الاسلام وظللت لفترة ليست بالقصيرة بلا دين..
حتى توصلت بعد بحث الى ان المسيحية هي اخر الاديان السماوية فاعتنقتها

فإذن .. لقد تركت الاسلام قبل ان اعرف المسيحية بزمن .. ولو  يأخذ الله بيدي ليهديني الى طريقه لذهبت لأعبد حجرا  أو نارا أو حتى بقرة .. وما كنت سأعود الى الاسلام ابدا بدون اقتناع

ومرة اخرة .. ان المسألة ليست مسألة اقتناعي بالمسيحية .. المسألة مسألة عدم اقتناعي بالاسلام .. اي حديث عن المسيحية غير ذي فائدة عندي لأني ان تركت المسيح فأسعود لأصبح لاشئ.. ولن اعود للإسلام مالم اقتنع به


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> *يا اخي وليم تل
> نعم يا اخي استطيع ان اقول انه لا اله الا الهه وحدها... ولكني لكي اكون مسلما لابد ان اشهد ان محمد رسول الله اما عن باقي الرسل عليهم السلام فنحن نعرف ونشهد ونؤمن بهم اجمعين سواء ما ذكرهم القرآن او لم يذكرهم فكلهم رسل وانبياء الله ...
> اما عن ولادة وحياة النبى فكانت مثل باقي الرسل حيث ولد من اب وام اغلبهم ينحدرون من نسل نوح وابراهيم عليهم السلام وكان ياكل الطعام ويمشي فى الارض ويعمل بيده فكان يرعى الغنم كما كان يعمل موسى وكان يتاجر وتزوج واجب اطفالا كسائر البشر والانبياء والرسل وكانت عند ولادته بوادر مولد نبى وكانت له مواصفات عرفها الاحبار اليهود ... فالنبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان نبيا عبدا ولم يكن نبيا ملكا .
> ولن اطيل عليك الحديث عن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن هذا النبي قبل ان يوحى اليه كان يلقب بالصادق الامين ولم يذكر عنه قط انه زل او كذب او شارك في عمل مهين او يغضب الله ولم يركع لصنم ولم ياكل حراما ولم ... ولم ... اما صفاته فيكفي ما كان يشرق من نور من وجهه .وسرعة الفهم والحفظ..
> ...


اخى الحبيب سياج
لقد ناقضت نفسك فى شهادة لا الة الا اللة وقلت لابد ان تذكر محمدا حتى تكون مسلما فالا يكفى اللة ان اؤمن بوجودة وواحدانيتة وانفذ كل وصاياة واسعى بالخير والصلاح فى الدنيا لانال ثواب الاخرة وعلية ما زلت اقول ان هذا شرك باللة باضافة اى اسم بجانبة وحتى لو كان رسولا
فالرسول ما علية الا التبليغ بوجود اللة وتوصيل تعاليم اللة السامية ونحن علينا تفعيلها لضمان الاخرة ولا احتاج ان اضيف اسم الرسول مع اسم اللة
اما بخصوص التوراة فهى جزء لا يتجزأ من الانجيل ومن قال لك انة محرف ولماذا لا يكون القران محرفا هو الاخر ولا تقل لى ان اللة يحفظة لان اللة عادل وحكيم ولن يترك اى من رسالاتة لعبة فى يد المفسدين كما انة لن يتبرأعن رسالة لصالح اخرى ولا تقل لى ان العرب حموا القران لانهم اصلا لا يستطيعوا حماية انفسهم والشواهد على ذلك كثيرة ولو لاحظت اننى حتى الان بحاورك بلغة العقل ولم اتكلم على اسانيد من الكتب السماوية 
حتى اكون منصفا معك فى الحوار
اما بخصوص عبادة الاصنام فلماذا يذهب محمدا لغار حيراء...............؟؟!!
وهل حقا لم ياكل من زبائح الاصنام..........؟؟ّّ!!
وهل امة كانت تؤمن باللة .................؟؟!!
وما هى مدة حملة فى بطن امة.............؟؟!!
وهل ولد وابوة حى ام بعد مماتة ومتى...........؟!
وكيف تم اثبات صحة الوحى ؟
وكم مرة تزوج وظروف كل زواج؟
ولماذا يطلق على عقد الزواج عقد نكاح ؟
هذة اسئلة بسيطة اود ان ترد عليها حتى استطيع ان اؤمن باسلامك وقد
يكون لك الفضل فى ذلك
ودمت بود


----------



## siag_gis (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اختي الفاضلة كاترينا 1 
*لقد قلت انك تركت الاسلام نتيجة لصدمتي الكبيرة في امور اكتشفتها كانت خافية عني رغم تبحري في العلوم الدينية .. كما انها لا تزال خافية على الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين ومنهم انت.. كان ذلك اثناء اعدادي لبحث اردت ان انفي فيه التهم والشبهات المنسوبة للإسلام وإذا بي كلما ازددت بحثا ازددت اندهاشا..*
*ارجو التوضيح عن هذه الامور الخافية عنى لكي نرى ونحلل هذه الامور واعدك انني لن اتحاور معك الا في الامور التي اعرفها جيدا ... اما الامور التي لا اعرفها فسوف اسال فيها اهل العلم ولكني اامل ان تفتحي صدرك لي وتصبري على ضغفي وقلة علمي لعلي بهذا العلم الضعيف اساعدك في الثبات على دين ... فانا اعلم واثق في ان الاديان الثلاثة كلها خرجت من مشكاة واحدة ... ولكني استحلفك بالله رب موسى وعيسى ومحمد عليهم السلام جميعا ان تقرئي سورة الرحمن عن ظهر غيب .. فاذا لم تستطيعين قرائتها او نسيتي بعض اياتها فلا داعي لان نتحاور في هذا التغير من الاسلام الي الدين المسيحي الذي فهمت منك ايضا انه ليس عن اقتناع بل لانك لم تريدي ان تكوني بلا دين..
اما لو قرئتيها صحيحية وبدون نسيان لاى ايه فيمكن ان نتحاور بشكل كله ثراء يمكن ان يفيد كافة المتصفحين لهذا الموضوع ( على فكرة ما هو اسمك السابق ؟؟؟ )
تحياتي ودعائي لك باتباع الدين الصحيح*


----------



## saut-alhaq (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*



			لأني تربيت كمسيحي وتعلمت أن الإسلام دين شيطاني، أو هل لاني درست وقرات وبحثت في الإسلام وتوصلت لهذة النتيجة ،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا كلامك اقتبسته ، وهذا الكلام يكذب ادعائك أنك كنت مسلما وتركت الإسلام

فأنت تعترف أنك تربيت كمسيحي ولذلك تكره الإسلام

فلماذا تكذب وتدلس على عباد الله 




			[=avram;513772]شكراً الصديق تيمو
لا أنكر وجود أيات تُحث على السلام وأن هناك وصايا رائعة في الإسلام هذا حق.
لكن هل تعرف لكى تأخذ أنسايتي كلها وتقضي على حياتي لا تحتاج أن تُعطيني طن من السموم.
لكن ملعقة سُم وسط أكلة شهية قادرة على أنهاء أنسانيتي
وأنا هنا أتحدث عن السُم الذي موجود في الإسلام الذي يُجردني من أنسايتي ويصنع مني سفاح قاتل أجاهد في سبيلة ولنصرته أذبح  أقتل وأهلك وأعتقد أن الذي يقتل هو أبليس الذي قال عنه المسيح منذ البدء قتال للناس
أما عن تبريرك للقتل لنشر السلام والعدل أعتقد أن هذة حجة أمريكا في عزو العراق ولا يصح أن تُنسب إلى الله

أما عن الأية التي عملت لها كوبي وبست صدقني عملت كزبي من القران مباشرة لأنه عندي على الجهاز ولا أرى عيب في ذلك إلا إذا كنت أنت تخجل من الأيات القرانية

وعلشان ما أزعلك كمان عملت كوبي وبست من بعض الموضوعات بالمنتدى تُبين الســــــــــــــــُـــــــــــــــــم الذي بالقران الذي يُجردني من أنسايتي ويجعلني قاتل مُجرم

جاء في الحديث (لا تبدؤوا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام ، فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه ) صحيح مسلم والترمذي و أبو داوود
أي دفعهم إلى أطراف الطريق و التضييق عليهم و منهيون من إظهار الود لهم !
-------------------------------



في المعارك و المنازعات :

أهل الكتاب : يقاتلون حتى يدفعوا الجزية حقنا ً لدمائهم و بذل حصرا ً !!
قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ 

من هم ليسوا أهل كتاب : يجب قتلهم جميعا ً إلا من أسلم ( أسلم تسلم )
فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ 

لكن الرسول تميز وحده بأنه يحق له قتل كل الناس و العفو فقط على من أسلم :
أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا اله إلا الله، فان قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم و أموالهم إلا بحقها 
-------------------------------



سادسا ً : في السلم :
ملاحظة : لا يجوز السلم ما دام المُسلم منتصرا ً : فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَن يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ 

السلم مع أهل الكتاب : يُشترط دفع الجزية و بذل و تحقير لهم !!
قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ 

{ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ } فَإِنَّ مَعْنَاهُ : وَهُمْ أَذِلَّاء مَقْهُورُونَ , يُقَال لِلذَّلِيلِ الْحَقِير : صَاغِرًا ..
أي أصبحت الجزية عقوبة تحمل معنى الإهانة و الإذلال لأهل الكتاب .

السلم مع من هم ليسوا أهل كتاب : فلا يجوز معاهدتهم أبدا ً بل قتلهم :
فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ 
فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 
وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْلَمُونَ * ‏ كَيْفَ يَكُونُ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ عَهْدٌ عِندَ اللّهِ وَعِندَ رَسُولِهِ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ عَاهَدتُّمْ عِندَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ فَمَا اسْتَقَامُواْ لَكُمْ فَاسْتَقِيمُواْ لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ 
و بعض الفقهاء جعل أهل الكتاب كالمشركين لا يجوز معاهدتهم بل قتلهم !
بعض من نصوص الارهاب بالقران واوامر القتل الالهية

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِهِ [الصف : 4]​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا أختنا أنت مسكينة والله 

أنا أطلب منك ومن كل منصف الحكم بالعدل فيما سأنقل من نصوص من كتابك المقدس الذي تؤمنين به وتوقينين بأن كل ما فيه هو كلام الله تعالى

أطلب فقط مقارنة بسيطة بين ما هو موجد فيه وبين ما هو موجود في القرآن والسنة 
وقد نقلت شيئا منه 
​*​​​*قانون الحرب في التوراة*​ *
" حِينَ تَقْرُبُ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ لِتُحَارِبَهَا اسْتَدْعِهَا لِلصُّلحِ 11فَإِنْ أَجَابَتْكَ إِلى الصُّلحِ وَفَتَحَتْ لكَ فَكُلُّ الشَّعْبِ المَوْجُودِ فِيهَا يَكُونُ لكَ لِلتَّسْخِيرِ وَيُسْتَعْبَدُ لكَ. 12وَإِنْ لمْ تُسَالِمْكَ بَل عَمِلتْ مَعَكَ حَرْباً فَحَاصِرْهَا. 13وَإِذَا دَفَعَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلى يَدِكَ فَاضْرِبْ جَمِيعَ ذُكُورِهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. 14وَأَمَّا النِّسَاءُ وَالأَطْفَالُ وَالبَهَائِمُ وَكُلُّ مَا فِي المَدِينَةِ كُلُّ غَنِيمَتِهَا فَتَغْتَنِمُهَا لِنَفْسِكَ وَتَأْكُلُ غَنِيمَةَ أَعْدَائِكَ التِي أَعْطَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. 15هَكَذَا تَفْعَلُ بِجَمِيعِ المُدُنِ البَعِيدَةِ مِنْكَ جِدّاً التِي ليْسَتْ مِنْ مُدُنِ هَؤُلاءِ الأُمَمِ هُنَا. 16وَأَمَّا مُدُنُ هَؤُلاءِ الشُّعُوبِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً فَلا تَسْتَبْقِ مِنْهَا نَسَمَةً مَا 17بَل تُحَرِّمُهَا تَحْرِيماً: الحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالحِوِّيِّينَ وَاليَبُوسِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ 18


 التوراة تأمر بوضع الأسرى تحت المناشير والنوارج الحديد:* *
" 29فَجَمَعَ دَاوُدُ كُلَّ الشَّعْبِ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى رَبَّةَ وَحَارَبَهَا وَأَخَذَهَا. 30وَأَخَذَ تَاجَ مَلِكِهِمْ عَنْ رَأْسِهِ وَوَزْنُهُ وَزْنَةٌ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ مَعَ حَجَرٍ كَرِيمٍ، وَكَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِ دَاوُدَ. وَأَخْرَجَ غَنِيمَةَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَثِيرَةً جِدّاً. 31وَأَخْرَجَ الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي فِيهَا وَوَضَعَهُمْ تَحْتَ مَنَاشِيرَ وَنَوَارِجِ حَدِيدٍ وَفُؤُوسِ حَدِيدٍ وَأَمَرَّهُمْ فِي أَتُونِ الآجُرِّ، وَهَكَذَا صَنَعَ بِجَمِيعِ مُدُنِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ. ثُمَّ رَجَعَ دَاوُدُ وَجَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. " [2صم 12]* 

*لتوراة تأمر بشق بطون الحوامل:* 
*
" 12ذَلِكَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي كَلَّمَ بِهِ يَاهُوَ قَائِلاً: [بَنُو الْجِيلِ الرَّابِعِ يَجْلِسُونَ لَكَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ إِسْرَائِيلَ]. وَهَكَذَا كَانَ. 13شَلُّومُ بْنُ يَابِيشَ مَلَكَ فِي السَّنَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ وَالثَّلاَثِينَ لِعُزِّيَّا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، وَمَلَكَ شَهْرَ أَيَّامٍ فِي السَّامِرَةِ. 14وَصَعِدَ مَنَحِيمُ بْنُ جَادِي مِنْ تِرْصَةَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى السَّامِرَةِ، وَضَرَبَ شَلُّومَ بْنَ يَابِيشَ فِي السَّامِرَةِ فَقَتَلَهُ وَمَلَكَ عِوَضاً عَنْهُ. 15وَبَقِيَّةُ أُمُورِ شَلُّومَ وَفِتْنَتُهُ الَّتِي فَتَنَهَا مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي سِفْرِ أَخْبَارِ الأَيَّامِ لِمُلُوكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 16حِينَئِذٍ ضَرَبَ مَنَحِيمُ تَفْصَحَ وَكُلَّ مَا بِهَا وَتُخُومَهَا مِنْ تِرْصَةَ. لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَفْتَحُوا لَهُ. ضَرَبَهَا وَشَقَّ جَمِيعَ حَوَامِلِهَا. " [2مل 15: 12-16]* 
*التوراة تأمر بقتل الأطفال والشيوخ:*​*
" . 12فَبَكَّرَ يَشُوعُ فِي الْغَدِ, وَحَمَلَ الْكَهَنَةُ تَابُوتَ الرَّبِّ, 13وَالسَّبْعَةُ الْكَهَنَةُ الْحَامِلُونَ أَبْوَاقَ الْهُتَافِ السَّبْعَةَ أَمَامَ تَابُوتِ الرَّبِّ سَائِرُونَ سَيْراً وَضَارِبُونَ بِالأَبْوَاقِ, وَالْمُتَجَرِّدُونَ سَائِرُونَ أَمَامَهُمْ, وَالْبَقِيَّةُ سَائِرَةٌ وَرَاءَ تَابُوتِ الرَّبِّ. كَانُوا يَسِيرُونَ وَيَضْرِبُونَ بِالأَبْوَاقِ. 14وَدَارُوا بِالْمَدِينَةِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّانِي مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً ثُمَّ رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْمَحَلَّةِ. هَكَذَا فَعَلُوا سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ. 15وَكَانَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ أَنَّهُمْ بَكَّرُوا عِنْدَ طُلُوعِ الْفَجْرِ وَدَارُوا دَائِرَةَ الْمَدِينَةِ عَلَى هَذَا الْمِنْوَالِ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ فَقَطْ دَارُوا دَائِرَةَ الْمَدِينَةِ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ. 16وَكَانَ فِي الْمَرَّةِ السَّابِعَةِ عِنْدَمَا ضَرَبَ الْكَهَنَةُ بِالأَبْوَاقِ أَنَّ يَشُوعَ قَالَ لِلشَّعْبِ: «اهْتِفُوا, لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمُ الْمَدِينَةَ. 17فَتَكُونُ الْمَدِينَةُ وَكُلُّ مَا فِيهَا مُحَرَّماً لِلرَّبِّ. رَاحَابُ الزَّانِيَةُ فَقَطْ تَحْيَا هِيَ وَكُلُّ مَنْ مَعَهَا فِي الْبَيْتِ, لأَنَّهَا قَدْ خَبَّأَتِ الْمُرْسَلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ أَرْسَلْنَاهُمَا. 18وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَاحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الْحَرَامِ لِئَلاَّ تُحَرَّمُوا وَتَأْخُذُوا مِنَ الْحَرَامِ وَتَجْعَلُوا مَحَلَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ مُحَرَّمَةً وَتُكَدِّرُوهَا. 19وَكُلُّ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ تَكُونُ قُدْساً لِلرَّبِّ وَتَدْخُلُ فِي خِزَانَةِ الرَّبِّ». 20فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ وَضَرَبُوا بِالأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ حِينَ سَمِعَ الشَّعْبُ صَوْتَ الْبُوقِ أَنَّ الشَّعْبَ هَتَفَ هُتَافاً عَظِيماً, فَسَقَطَ السُّورُ فِي مَكَانِهِ, وَصَعِدَ الشَّعْبُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مَعَ وَجْهِهِ, وَأَخَذُوا الْمَدِينَةَ. 21وَحَرَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ رَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَةٍ, مِنْ طِفْلٍ وَشَيْخٍ - حَتَّى الْبَقَرَ وَالْغَنَمَ وَالْحَمِيرَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ " [يشوع 6: 12-22]* 

*ما رأيك في هذه الرحمة الإنسانية التي يعلمها كتابك المقدس لكم يا أخت؟*

*لا أريد أن أسمع تلك المقولة المضحكة أن هذا الكلام وهذه التعاليم كانت في العهد القديم لأن هذا معناه أن الله كان دمويا شريرا - بمفهومكم العقيم - ثم أصبح عاقلا وديعا مسالما لدرجة أنه قتل نفسه من أجل الإنسان*

*هذه تعاليم الله وهي موجودة في كتابكم المقدس وهي غير منسوخة لأن المسيح نفسه قال لم آت لأنقض الناموس والوصيا وإنما جئت لأتتم وأكمل*


*وهذه التعاليم يطبقها قادة الحروب النصارى في هذا العصر*

*لقد طبقوها في الحروب الصليبية على بلاد المسلمين*
*وطبقوها في حروبهم العالمية واسألوا هروشيما ونجازاكي*
*بل اسألوا الهنود الحمر الذين أبادوهم عن بكرة أبيهم*
*وطبقوها على المسلمين في البوسنة والهرسك وكوسوفا والشيشان وغيرها*

*وطبقها بوش زعيم المسيحيين الآن في العالم في حروبه على أفغانستان والعراق ، إبادات جماعية ، قتل للأطفال والنساء والشيوخ 
*
*انتهاك للأعراض واسألوا سجن أبي غريب وغوانتنامو*
*هذه هي تعاليم دينكم السمح يا أخت*

*أنتظر الرد
*​


----------



## saut-alhaq (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*بالمناس أنت قلت أن من أسباب رفضك للإسلام أنه الله يطلب من المسلمين أن يدافعوا عنه مما يشعرك بأن الله ضعيف ويحتاج الى من يدافع عنه 

أسألك - هل كان الله ضعيفا في العهد القديم عندما أمر بهذه الحروب وقتل الناس وسبيهم وأخذهم غنائم ، ثم أصبح قويا في العهد الجديد كما تزعمون؟

أريد إجابة صريحة ليس فيها مراوغات ولا مهاترات

في انتظار الرد
*


----------



## saut-alhaq (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*





وليم تل قال:



			اخى الحبيب سياج
لقد ناقضت نفسك فى شهادة لا الة الا اللة وقلت لابد ان تذكر محمدا حتى تكون مسلما فالا يكفى اللة ان اؤمن بوجودة وواحدانيتة وانفذ كل وصاياة واسعى بالخير والصلاح فى الدنيا لانال ثواب الاخرة وعلية ما زلت اقول ان هذا شرك باللة باضافة اى اسم بجانبة وحتى لو كان رسولا
فالرسول ما علية الا التبليغ بوجود اللة وتوصيل تعاليم اللة السامية ونحن علينا تفعيلها لضمان الاخرة ولا احتاج ان اضيف اسم الرسول مع اسم اللة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا استاذ رسول الله ليس عليه إلا البلاغ بالفعل ولكن
ألا يستحق من يقوم بمثل هذه المهمة العظية على الأقل أن يشكر وأن يحترم وأن يبجل وأن يعامل معاملة متميزة؟




			( فالا يكفى اللة ان اؤمن بوجودة وواحدانيتة وانفذ كل وصاياة واسعى بالخير والصلاح فى الدنيا لانال ثواب الاخرة )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الله تعالى أمرنا أن نحب رسوله جميعا وأن نقتدي بهم وأن نجلهم وأن نحترمهم 
فنحن عندما نحب رسول الله إنما نفعل ذلك طاعة لله عز وجل لأنه هو الذي طلب منا ذلك كما قال سبحانه ( مَّنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللّهَ وَمَن تَوَلَّى فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظاً [النساء : 80]

وقال سبحانه ( لَا تَجْعَلُوا دُعَاء الرَّسُولِ بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَاء بَعْضِكُم بَعْضاً )[النور : 63]

والمعنى - لا تقولوا -أيها المؤمنون- عند ندائكم رسول الله: يا محمد، ولا يا محمد بن عبد الله، كما يقول ذلك بعضكم لبعض, ولكن شرِّفوه، وقولوا: يا نبي الله, يا رسول الله.




			وعلية ما زلت اقول ان هذا شرك باللة باضافة اى اسم بجانبة وحتى لو كان رسولا )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال لك أن هذا شرك يا استاذ؟
هل أفهم من ذلك عندما أقول ( كلمة الله - خلق الله - سماء الله - أرض الله - بيت الله - ناقة الله - عبد الله - عدو الله - حبيب الله ....الخ

هل أفهم من كلامك أن من يقول مثل هذه العبارت يكون مشركا لأنه أضاف اسما الى جانب اسم الله تعالى؟
أنتظر الإجابة



			اما بخصوص التوراة فهى جزء لا يتجزأ من الانجيل ومن قال لك انة محرف ولماذا لا يكون القران محرفا هو الاخر ولا تقل لى ان اللة يحفظة لان اللة عادل وحكيم ولن يترك اى من رسالاتة لعبة فى يد المفسدين كما انة لن يتبرأعن رسالة لصالح اخرى ولا تقل لى ان العرب حموا القران لانهم اصلا لا يستطيعوا حماية انفسهم والشواهد على ذلك كثيرة ولو لاحظت اننى حتى الان بحاورك بلغة العقل ولم اتكلم على اسانيد من الكتب السماوية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أقول لك من قال لي أنه محرف ، 
عقلي هو الذي قال لي ذلك - نعم عقلي قال لي ذلك وإليك البيان
1- العقل يقول أن الشيء المتناقض لا يمكن أن يكون من عند الله تعالى - أليس كذلك؟
أقول لك كتابك متناقض بصورة لا تتصور 
1- متناقض في نسب المسيح عليه السلام ونتحداكم أن تحلوا هذا اللغز العجيب 
2- متناقض في نسخه فلا تكاد تتطابق نسختان مع بعضهما على الرغم من كثرة النسخ
فتجد في نسخة آيات وإصحاحات كاملة غير موجدوة في الأخرى

فكيف تزعم بعد ذلك أنه غير محرف؟
أنتم أصلا لا تعرفون تاريخ كتابكم ولا تدرون متى كتب ولا تدرون كيف تم نقله حتى وصل اليكم الان

أين النسخ القديمة الأصلية التي يمكن أن يرجع إليها ؟

أسألك - ما هي أقدم نسخة بين أيديكم الآن؟

هل يوجد الإنجيل الذي كتبه يوحنا - مثلا - بيده؟
أو الذي كتبه متى؟ أو مرقس؟ أو لوقا؟
وحتى لو وجد فإن هذا لا يعني أنه الإنجيل الأصلي لأن هؤلاء جاؤوا بعد المسيح بزمن
نحن نريد انجيل المسيح الذي جاء به من عند الله تعالى  وليس انجيل كتبه أناس جاؤوا بعد المسيح بزمن وقد اختلفوا في أمور كثيرة فيما كتبوه

فإنجيل متى يختلف عن انجيل لوقا ويختلف عن انجيل يوحنا ويختلف عن انجيل مرقس في أمور وأشياء لا حصر لها وتتناقض فيما بينها كثيرا

ثم بعد كل ذلك تقول لي أن كتابك المقدس غير محرف؟ ؟؟

بل أقولها لك ولكل مسيحي بكل ثقة أن كتابك محرف ومتناقض ولا يمكن أن يكون الكتاب الذي أنزله الله تعالى على المسيح عليه السلام.




			حتى اكون منصفا معك فى الحوار
اما بخصوص عبادة الاصنام فلماذا يذهب محمدا لغار حيراء...............؟؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يذهب للتعبد والإعتكاف فيه ومن أجل افبتعاد على صخب الحياة - فيخلوا بربه يناجيه ويدعوه



			وهل حقا لم ياكل من زبائح الاصنام..........؟؟ّّ!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم حقا ونتحداك أن تثبت العكس



			وهل امة كانت تؤمن باللة .................؟؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس أمه فقط بل كل المشركين على زمنه كانوا يؤمنون بالله تعالى ويعترفون بوجوده سبحانه كما قال تعالى ( وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مَّنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ [العنكبوت : 61]

والمعنى - ولئن سألت -أيها الرسول- المشركين: من الذي خلق السموات والأرض على هذا النظام البديع, وذلَّل الشمس والقمر؟ ليقولُنَّ: خلقهن الله وحده, فكيف يصرفون عن الإيمان بالله خالق كل شيء ومدبره, ويعبدون معه غيره؟ فاعجب من إفكهم وكذبهم!!

حتى أبو جهل كان يؤمن بوجود الله تعالى 

المشكلة ليست في ايمانهم بوجود الله فهذه مسألة مفروغ منها وإنما المشكلة في اعترافهم بوحدانية الله تعالى واخلاص العبادة له سبحانه
فكانوا يعبدون مع الله غيره من الأصنام والأثان والأحجار وغيرها
وكانوا يقولون ما نعبد هذه الأصنام إلا لتقربنا الى الله زلفى
كما قال القرآن الكريم ( وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاء مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ [الزمر : 3]

والمعنى - والذين أشركوا مع الله غيره واتخذوا من دونه أولياء, قالوا: ما نعبد تلك الآلهة مع الله إلا لتشفع لنا عند الله, وتقربنا عنده منزلة, فكفروا بذلك؛ لأن العبادة والشفاعة لله وحده, إن الله يفصل بين المؤمنين المخلصين والمشركين مع الله غيره يوم القيامة فيما يختلفون فيه من عبادتهم, فيجازي كلا بما يستحق. إن الله لا يوفق للهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم من هو مفترٍ على الله, كَفَّار بآياته وحججه.



			وما هى مدة حملة فى بطن امة.............؟؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تسعة أشهر كسائر البشر وكذب من قال بخلاف ذلك ونتحدى أن تثبتوا بدليل صحيح عكس ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## تونى 2010 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

بجد مجهود رائع صلى من اجل ضعفى


----------



## siag_gis (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

معزرة اخي وليم 
لكني لا اجد وقتا الان للرد على كل هذه الاسئلة البسيطة التي لن تاخذ من اكثر من 3 سنوات وساحاول الرد عليه باختصار حتى لا ياخذ الرد مني اكثر من ايام .. لكني اسأل هل تعلم الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة وتريد ان تختبرني ؟ ام انك فعلا تريد ان تتعرف على سيرة النبى محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام  ؟؟ ام تريد ان تحاول الاستناد الى اقوالي وردودي فى اثارة قضايا اخرى ؟؟؟ 
على العموم سوف احاول جاهدا الاجابة على كل ما تسأل وليساعدني الله ثم بعض العلماء المسلمين على ايجاد الاجابة التي تفي بالغرض الذي تريده
خالص تحياتي واعتزاري عن التاخير في الرد


----------



## siag_gis (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اخي وليم 
هذا اخي صوت الحق اجاب على معظم اسئلتك ولكني اود ان يكون اخي صوت الحق ارق من ذلك في الرد فيمكن ان يكون الرد اللين اكثر قوة من الرد القوي 
خالص تحيتي


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> معزرة اخي وليم
> لكني لا اجد وقتا الان للرد على كل هذه الاسئلة البسيطة التي لن تاخذ من اكثر من 3 سنوات وساحاول الرد عليه باختصار حتى لا ياخذ الرد مني اكثر من ايام .. لكني اسأل هل تعلم الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة وتريد ان تختبرني ؟ ام انك فعلا تريد ان تتعرف على سيرة النبى محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام  ؟؟ ام تريد ان تحاول الاستناد الى اقوالي وردودي فى اثارة قضايا اخرى ؟؟؟
> على العموم سوف احاول جاهدا الاجابة على كل ما تسأل وليساعدني الله ثم بعض العلماء المسلمين على ايجاد الاجابة التي تفي بالغرض الذي تريده
> خالص تحياتي واعتزاري عن التاخير في الرد


اخى الحبيب سياج
عذرك معك واسئلتى محددة فى نقط وعلية اطلب ردا موجزا 
وانا يا اخى لا اختبرك لانى اسئلك فى ابسط ما فى عقيدتك واكيد اعرف الرد
ولكن حتى اكون منصفا احب ان اتاكد من معلوماتى هل هى صواب ام خطأ
وماذا لو حدث وجرتنا لمواضيع اخرى فهى فرصة للمعرفة طالما نتحوار بهدوء وبلا تجريح ويحترم كل منا عقلية الاخر
وانا فى انتظارك فى اى وقت تشاء
ودمت بود


----------



## avram (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الأخوة الآحباء مسلمين ومسيحين
أشكركم لأجل مروركم الرائع على الموضوع وأعتذر لغيابي الأيام الماضية، لكن سعدت جداً بمشاركاتكم وحواركم والغنى الذي أضيفتموه على الموضوع.
عالمين أننا لسنا ضد بعض بقدر ما نناقش بأحترام ومن منطلق محبتنا لكم نتحاور، لأننا نريد الخير لكم ومعرفة الله المعرفة الحقيقة، المعرفة التي تحرر، المعرفة التي تسمؤ بالإنسان إلى مقايس الله المقدسة، المعرفة التي تمنح له الخلاص والضمان للحياة الأبدية.
دائماً أذكر قول المسيح ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه، فالتعصب لمعتقد أو دين ليس أفضل من خسارة الإنسان لحياته الأبدية.
فالآمر متعلق بمصيرنا الأبدي وأعتقد أنه لا يوجد إنسان عاقل يُريد أن يخسر أبديته مقابل الدفاع عن معتقدات توارثها أو ظن أنها صحيحة.
لكن المنطق والعقل يقول أبحث أدرس قارن كما قال أخي العزيز وليم تل قارن بين حياة المسيح وحياة نبي الإسلام
وأنت تستطيع بوضوح أن تعرف الفرق بين الموت والحياة.
فالمسيج جاء ليُحيي الموتئ والآخر جاء ليقاتل الناس حتى يومنوا أن لا اله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول ......... 
أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم مني نفسه وماله إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله 
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2946
وسوف أورد بعض التعليقات والحوار على بعض النقاط التي أثاروها الأخوة والأصدقاء


----------



## avram (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

دعوني ابدا بالصديق مجاهد بالقلم
أحترم رائيك بأن الموضوع لا يستحق أن ترد عليه، لكن كنت أتمنى أن تكون رجل عند كلمتك وتلتزم بها ولا ترجع فترد على كلامي أن إله الإسلام يطلب مني الدفاع عنه وأن ضعيف أحتاج من يُدافع عني !!
وتمخض الفيل فؤلد فاراً فتقول أن الله غير محتاج للبشر وهذا صحيح ولكن تقول الله يدعونا للدفاع عن دين الله، وما الفرق بين الدفاع عن الله ودينه !!!!!!!!!
وملاحظة أرجو أن تقبلها لماذا تُخالف نصوص قرانك والسنة وتجاهد بالقلم يارجل، إليس الجهاد الذي دعاك إليه الإسلام هو جهاد السيف ؟ لماذا لم تتخذ رسولك قدوة والصحابة الذين جاهدوا بالسيف ؟
هل أنت لديك إخلاقيات أكثر من .................... حتى تجاهد بالقلم ؟


----------



## saut-alhaq (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*قارن بين حياة المسيح وحياة نبي الإسلام
 وأنت تستطيع بوضوح أن تعرف الفرق بين الموت والحياة.
فالمسيج جاء ليُحيي الموتئ والآخر جاء ليقاتل الناس حتى يومنوا أن لا اله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول ......... 
أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم مني نفسه وماله إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله 
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2946
وسوف أورد بعض التعليقات والحوار على بعض النقاط التي أثاروها الأخوة والأصدقاء[/quote]
الغريب أن كتابك يبشر بنبي بعد موسى يأتي بشريعة نارية - فأنت عندما تنكر الجهاد والسيف وقتال الكفار - تكفر بكتابك للآتي:
1- كما أوردت لك أن كتابك يأمر بالجهاد وبمحاربة الكفار والبغاة والخاجين عن قوانين الله وذلك بنص العهد القديم الذي تؤمن أنت به

2- وتكفر لأنك تنكر النبوؤات التي في كتابك التي بشرت بني بعد موسى شريعته نارية وهو كناية على محاربة الكفار بالسيف
جاء في سفر التثنية (33: 1-2): "وهذه هي البركة التي بارك بها موسى رجل الله بني إسرائيل قبل موته فقال : جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران وأتى من ربوات القدس وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم".

*


----------



## saut-alhaq (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

* الغريب أن كتابك يبشر بنبي بعد موسى يأتي بشريعة نارية - فأنت عندما تنكر الجهاد والسيف وقتال الكفار - تكفر بكتابك للآتي:
1- كما أوردت لك أن كتابك يأمر بالجهاد وبمحاربة الكفار والبغاة والخاجين عن قوانين الله وذلك بنص العهد القديم الذي تؤمن أنت به

2- وتكفر لأنك تنكر النبوؤات التي في كتابك التي بشرت بني بعد موسى شريعته نارية وهو كناية على محاربة الكفار بالسيف
جاء في سفر التثنية (33: 1-2): "وهذه هي البركة التي بارك بها موسى رجل الله بني إسرائيل قبل موته فقال : جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران وأتى من ربوات القدس وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم".*


----------



## avram (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

أما عن سي السيد صبري، وأرجو أن تتذكر لماذا هذا الأسم
والصديق صوت الحق والصديق طلعت، لقد قرآت مشاركاتكم وسوف أرد عليها في نقاط موجزة أتمنى أن تكون واضحة لديكم:
اولاً بخصوص بما تدعونه عن هناك تناقض في الكتاب المقدس، 
هذا ينبع من عدم فهمك وقراءتك للكتاب المقدس 
وكان أؤلئ بك أن تسال أهل الذكر أن كنتم لا تعلمون، كما أؤصئ الله نبي الإسلام أن كان في شك فليسال أهل الكتاب.
وأعتقد أن هناك قسم مختص بالرد على الشبهات تستطيع أن تتفحه لأنه أعتقد أن كل ما قلته من المواضيع المستهلكة المردود عليها بالقسم، وأن أردت أن تفتح موضوع بهذا القسم أعتقد ليس من يمنعك.

لكن أرجو من قلبي أن يفهم كل شخص هذة الملاحظة الهامة:
يتشدق كل مسلم في الدفاع عن القتل والإرهاب الذي في الإسلام مدافعاً عنه بأن هناك في الكتاب المقدس أيات كثيرة أيضاً تتحدث عن القتل والوحشية، ويستشهد بايأت كثيرة، وهى بالفعل موجودة بالكتاب المقدس.
لكن لم ينتبه أى شخص منهم أن هذة الأيات جميعها في العهد القديم ولا توجد أيه واحدة في <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a></a> عن القتال.
وتعليقي:
وقد قلته سابقاً لأبد وأنت تتحاور معنا هنا تعرف أننا مسيحيين وليس يهود، بمعنى أننا نؤمن بكلمة الله في العهد القديم الذي جاء المسيح ليكملها في الأنجيل.
فقد قال المسيح لم أتي لآنقض بل للآكمل، فلماذا لم يعترفوا ويتطرقوا إلى تكملة كلام الله بواسطة المسيح في الآنجيل، الذي أعلن بوضوح تام ونهى عن إستخدام السيف ودعا للمحبة والسلام.
والكارثة أن يرجع الله ويعود بالبشرية إلى القتال بعد أن سمئ بالإنسان في مجالات كثيرة:

وهناك ملاحظة هامة جداً والتي أعترض عليها في الإسلام وهى السبب من وراء القتال والإرهاب والجهاد.
نعم هناك حروب كانت في العهد القديم ولكن أتحدئ أى إنسان أن يذكر لي حرب واحدة مذكورة في العهد القديم كانت بغرض دعوة الآخريين للإيمان بالله.
فمن المعروف أن اليهودية "العهد القديم" تقتصر الإيمان بالله الواحد وعبادته على شعب بني إسرائيل فقط.
ولا تدعو ولا ترحب بالآخرين أن يؤمنوا بإيمانهم.
وهنا الفرق الجوهري
نعم كان هناك حروب بالعهد القديم لكنها كانت كلها  وبإختصار _*دينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــونة *_على الشعوب
بمعنى أن الله كان عندما يزداد شر الإنسان في أى شعب كان الله ياتي عليه بالدينونة من خلال شعب أخر يسطو عليه، ومما هو جدير بالذكر والكثير يتجاهلونه أن نفس الأسلوب كان ينطبق على شعب بني إسرائيل، فعندما كان يبتعدون عن الله كان يسمح بأن يتسلط عليهم شعوب آخرى ويحاربوهم ويقتلون الكثير منهم.
وهذا كان أسلوب قصاصي ودينونة والله عادل وديان وله الحق أن يُدين ويعاقب.
ولا يرى المسلمون أى مشكلة في قصاص الله ودينونته على البشر وقت نوح عندما أغرق الله الأرض بما فيها وأكيد كان هناك أطفال وحوامل حتى الحيونات، ما عدا عائلة نوح.
لماذا لا يعارض المسلمون ويصبحوا أكثر رحمة من الله ويقولون شو ذنب الأطفال والحوامل والحيوانات التي آهلكها الله بالطوفان.
ببساطة كانت دينونة الله العادلة
وبنفس المقياس الله أحرق سدوم وعمورة بنار وكبريت وأيضاً كان بها أطفال وشيوخ ونساء وحيوانات الله أحرقها تماماً. هذا عدل الله
وبنفس المقياس الحروب كانت في العهد القديم وكانت حروب دينونة لكل شعب ينغمس في الخطية والشر والإبتعاد عن الله، كان الله يُعطي الفرصة لسنوات وعندما يكتمل شر الإنسان يوقع دينونة عادلة بحرب وبطش من جيش شعب أخر أو بطوفان أو بنار وكبريت.
لكن لم نسمع أبدا أن صار حرب وكان شرطها أمن بالله أعفي عنك، هنا يكون القتال للإجبار الشخص على الإيمان بالله.
وهذا يتعارض مع خلق الله الذي خلق الإنسان حر الأرادة، لكن هناك نتيجة وعقاب للإختياره.
هذا ما نرى عكسه تماماً في الإسلام:
القتال للدعوة لدين الله، هنا الكارثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة، دعوة لدين الله بالسيف والقتال والإرهاب
هذا ما لا أقبله أن الله يدعو البشر لعبادته بالسيف !!!!!!!!!!!
إن كان ذلك فلماذا لم يخلق الله غير قابل للمعصية ويجبره على عبادته !!!!!!!!!!؟
لكن الله خلق الإنسان حر الإرادة لكن هناك نتيجة وعقاب للإختيار الإنسان، امامك الحياة والموت أختر ما تشاء.
وطبعاً هناك مجملين كثيرين لصورة الإسلام الأن ويقولون لا لم يدعو الإسلام للقتال في سبيل الدعوة لدين الله.
وهنا أذكر آية قرانية وحديث تبين أن القتال بغرض الإيمان بالله وبمحمد:
وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ  الجزء 2 السورة البقرة آية 193
أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم مني نفسه وماله إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله 
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2946
والملاحظة الأخيرة
الله كان يتعامل مع البشرية بدينونة وقتية وببركة وقتية في العهد القديم
فكان عندما تخطيء تتحمل عقاب الله، ومن هنا جاءت الدينونة بالحرب وبالطوفان وبالنار والكبريت، وأيضاً عندما ترضي الله الله يباركك بركات وقتية من غنى واولاد........ الخ
لأن الله عادل لا يرضئ أن يتساهل مع الخطية والشر بالإنسان.
حتى جاء المسيح وتحمل دينونة الله للبشرية نتيجة خطاياهم وصار المسيح فدية لأجل البشر فسدد عدل الله
لذلك نجد أن لا يتعامل الله مع البشر بهذة الطريقة "الدينونة الوقتية" رغم أن هناك شر وفساد في دول وشعوب أكثر من الشر والفساد الذي صار وقت سدوم وعمورة، رغم ذلك لم يُنزل الله نار وكبريت عليهم.
لأن المسيح سدد عدل الله، لذلك أصبحت الدينونة وعدل الله سوف يكون في النهاية أى عند ترك الإنسان هذة الحياة، سيحاسبه الله على أعماله وكونه لم يقبل فداء الله في المسيح على الصليب.
ومن هنا نُلخص
أن القتل الذي كان في العهد القديم كان دينونة، لأنه ولا مرة أشترط القتال بالإيمان بالله.
عل عكس الإسلام القتال في سبيل الدعوة وذكرت الآية القرانية حتى يكون الدين لله أي الإسلام
فالله له الحق في الدينونة كعقاب، لكن الله هو بنفسه أرتضئ أن يخلق الإنسان حر الإرادة فلا يعود ويجبر الناس على الإيمان به بالسيف
أيضاً التاريخ يُثبت أن الإسلام أنتشر بحد السيف وكل ما يسمئ فتح هو كان غزو بغرض أن يقبلوا دين الله على حسب زعهم.
والأهم ان الله يكمل رسالته ويسمو بالبشر ولا يرجع بهم إلى الوراء وهذا ما فعله الإسلام "رجعية للعهد القديم"
بعد أن تمم المسيح رسالة الله


----------



## avram (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

طبعاً هناك تناقضات كثيرة لم أتوقف عندها كثيراً
أذكر منها قول siga
أن البشر فسدوا وقت موسى فجاء المسيح والبشر ضللوا وقت المسيح فجاء محمد 
وهنا أتسال ماذا لو ضل البشر بعد محمد؟ هل ياتي الله بدين آخر؟
وهل تعتقدي أنه لا يوجد ضلال الأن، لماذا لما ياتي دين أخر؟
هل الله يحابي كلام من عنده أكثر من كلامه أيضاً في رسالته، فيسمح بتحريف التوارة، ويسمح بتحريف الأنجيل، لكن يتداراك الله تقصيره في رسالاته السابقة ويتعهد بحفظ رسالته في القران
قمة التناقض
وتدعونا إلى دين الحق الذي حفظه الله من الضياع كما ضاعت الكتب السابقة
إليس هذة الكتب كتبه لماذا لم يحفظها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
وأخر يسال عن النسخ القديمة للكتاب المقدس والمتاحف العالمية تمتلئ بالنسخ والمخطوطات القديمة التي يرجعها تاريخها إلى القرن الثاني فهناك النسخة السينائية وغيرها
ولا يتسال عن أين القران الذي كتبه محمد ؟ واين مخطوطات القران التي لم تكن منقطة ولا مشكلة!!!
وأخر يذكر لنا اسماء مسيحين أسلموا
وأضيف عليهم عبد المسيح ............ز من بلاد الواق واق
الإ تلاحظ أن كلها أو معظمها أسماء أجنبية من بلاد لا نعرف عنها الكثير
بأمانة سوف أسالك  وانت شخص محترم
هل تعرف من أصدقاءك ومعارفك المسيحين الذين يعيشون حولك تركوا المسيحية وذهبوا إلى الإسلام؟
لماذا تعتمد على بلاد الواق واق
أنا شخصيا أعرف العشرات من أصدقاء وشيوخ كانوا بالإسلام الأن هم مسيحين وأجلس معهم 
هل أنت جلست مع واحد كان مسيحي وصار مسلم وعرفة الإسباب من فمه هوه؟
لماذا تعتمد على شائعات من بلاد الواق واق.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
وتقلي عالم وهل العلماء جميعهم مؤمنين؟ أكثر الملحدين من العلماء.
طلعت باشا يقولي أية صريحة عن التحريف
ويتمخض الفيل أيضاً فيلد فاراً ويستشه بسورة النساء 46 يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه.
أرجع لتفسير كبار المسلمين لتعرف معنى كلمة تحريف الكلام عن موضعه. هذا ليس تحريف في النص لكن تحريف في التاؤيل والتفسير.
وهذا لا يعنينا أن الإسلام يقول هذا أو ذاك لأننا نعرف أن الإسلام ليس من الله بشئ وشئ طبيعي يحارب الشيطان كلام الله الحقيقي.
وإن كنت تبحث عن العلم أنصحك هناك كتب علمية رائعة جداً ولا سيما بالأنجليزية
لكن إن كنت تبحث عن كتاب يُخلصك ويغيرك ويحررك ويعطيك ضمان للحياة الأبدية ويوضح لك الطريق إلى الله عليك بالكتاب المقدس.
والصديق طلعت يقول أرفض المسيحية لأن هناك تناقض، أعتقد لو لاحظت أنا أقول أرفض الإسلام كأنسان.
ما هو ضد إنسايتك في الأنجيل.
مو فاهم الأنجيل أسال، لكن هل وجدت في الأنجيل غير الخبر اسار المفرح لك ولكل من يؤمن؟
أرجو ان تستشهد بأيات من الأنجيل العهد الجديد، ليس لأني أرفض أو لا أؤمن بالعهد القديم لكن أؤمن كما قال المسيح أن جاء ليُكمل.
شوف ما وصل إليه المسيح بالبشرية من سمو ومحبة وسلام، ولا ترجعنا للوراء
نحن نريد أن نتقدم للأمام ولا نرجع للوراء.


----------



## avram (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



saut-alhaq قال:


> *قارن بين حياة المسيح وحياة نبي الإسلام
> وأنت تستطيع بوضوح أن تعرف الفرق بين الموت والحياة.
> فالمسيج جاء ليُحيي الموتئ والآخر جاء ليقاتل الناس حتى يومنوا أن لا اله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول .........
> أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم مني نفسه وماله إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله
> ...


*
الغريب أن كتابك يبشر بنبي بعد موسى يأتي بشريعة نارية - فأنت عندما تنكر الجهاد والسيف وقتال الكفار - تكفر بكتابك للآتي:
1- كما أوردت لك أن كتابك يأمر بالجهاد وبمحاربة الكفار والبغاة والخاجين عن قوانين الله وذلك بنص العهد القديم الذي تؤمن أنت به

2- وتكفر لأنك تنكر النبوؤات التي في كتابك التي بشرت بني بعد موسى شريعته نارية وهو كناية على محاربة الكفار بالسيف
جاء في سفر التثنية (33: 1-2): "وهذه هي البركة التي بارك بها موسى رجل الله بني إسرائيل قبل موته فقال : جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران وأتى من ربوات القدس وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم".
*[/QUOTE]


يارجل إلى هذا الدرجة التدليس
أولاً أنا أعذرك لأنك تفتش عن إى أشارة في الكتاب المقدس لتقول إنها عن نبي الإسلام وأنا أعذرك لأنك تريد أن تجد شئ يثبت إيمانك بعد أن فشلت أخلاق وسيرة نبي الإسلام عن أن تُثبت أنه رسول "لأنهم من ثمارهم تعرفونهم"
فتريد أن تجد أى شئ
حتى أنني سمعت من أحد الأصدقاء أن هناك نبوة عن نبي الإسلام في سفر الرؤيا
الأية التي تقول هانذا واقف على الباب وأقرع أن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشئ معه وهو معي
وأستعربت جداً ماذا بها عن نبي الإسلام فقال لي أن نبي الإسلام كان أقرع والأية تقول هانذا واقف على الباب وأقرع
إذاً هذة نبوة عن نبي الإسلام
أولا أحييك لأنك لم تذكر الكلام المستهلك عن جبل فران وأن هذة إشارة للديانات الاثلاثة التي تبين تدليسها من ديدات.
وأستشهدت أن شريعة نار فهي نبوة عن الجهاد !!!!!!!!!!!! الله يفتح عليك ياشيخ

إلم تعرف أن الأية ليست نبوة عن المستقبل ولكنها تتحدث بصيغة الماضي !!!!!!!!

جاء وليس سوف يجيء ، وهي بركة بارك الله بها موسى وتتحدث عن نزول شريعة الله على موسى على الحبل الذي دخن الجبل حسب التوارة وقت نزول الشريعة.
قبل موت موسى النبي مباشرة أخذ يبارك أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر ويذكّرهم بأعمال الله العظيمة التي عملها معهم طوال رحلة الخروج من مصر، ويعرّفهم بماهيّة الرب ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مانح البركة ثم يقدم لهم في الإصحاح الـ 33 بركة فردية خاصة لكل سبط من أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر، ويبدأ الإصحاح بقوله " وَهَذِهِ هِيَ البَرَكَةُ التِي بَارَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى رَجُلُ اللهِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل قَبْل مَوْتِهِ، فَقَال: " جَاءَ الرَّبُّ ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ( يهوه יְהוָה ) لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ ( מֵרִבְבת קדֶשׁ - مربيبوت قودش ) وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ. " (تثنية33/1و2).

وموسى النبي، في هذه الآيات، يذكّر بني إسرائيل بتجلّي الله لهم في رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان في هذه المناطق الثلاث التي تقع جميعها في طريق هذه الرحلة، أي فيما بين مصر وفلسطين. ومن ثمّ فهي لا تمثّل نبوّة مستقبلية ولا تشكّل بركة قادمة، وإنما تذكّر بعمل الله معهم طوال رحلة الخروج التي استمرت 40سنة!! وهذا أسلوب مُعْتاد في الكتاب المقدّس يذكّر الله به شعبه مُؤَكدًا أنّه إله حيّ يتدخّل في التاريخ ويُظهر نفسه لهم، وعلى سبيل المثال يقول المرنّم " لأَنَّهُ هُوَ إِلَهُنَا وَنَحْنُ شَعْبُ مَرْعَاهُ وَغَنَمُ يَدِهِ. الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ، فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ كَمَا فِي مَرِيبَةَ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ مَسَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، حَيْثُ جَرَّبَنِي آبَاؤُكُمُ. اخْتَبَرُونِي. أَبْصَرُوا أَيْضاً فِعْلِي " (مزمور95/7-9). ومريبة في سيناء هي المكان الذي تمرّد فيه الشعب على موسى وهارون وأظهر الله مجده بأنْ أخرج لهم من الصخرة ماء " هَذَا مَاءُ مَرِيبَةَ حَيْثُ خَاصَمَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل الرَّبَّ فَتَقَدَّسَ فِيهِمْ "(عدد20/13).

(1) ويقول الكتاب عن تجلّى الربّ لهم فى سيناء " وَكَانَ جَبَلُ سِينَاءَ كُلُّهُ يُدَخِّنُ مِنْ

أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّارِ وَصَعِدَ دُخَانُهُ كَدُخَانِ الأَتُونِ وَارْتَجَفَ كُلُّ الْجَبَلِ جِدّاً. فَكَانَ صَوْتُ الْبُوقِ يَزْدَادُ اشْتِدَاداً جِدّاً وَمُوسَى يَتَكَلَّمُ وَاللهُ يُجِيبُهُ بِصَوْتٍ. وَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ وَدَعَا اللهُ مُوسَى إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ. فَصَعِدَ مُوسَى. " (خروج19/18-20).

ولم تعرف أن كلمة الله مُشبهة في الكتاب المقدس بالنار التي تمتحن الإنسان وتفحص صدق معدنه
وأنها نار تطهر وتنقي من الشوائب والخطايا.
حتى نار شريعة الله تقول عن الجهاد .........ز لا حول ولا قوة الإ بالله.
وأشهد أن لا اله إلا الله.


----------



## siag_gis (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اصدقائي الاعزاء
ليس من الانصاف فصل صوت الحق لان كل ما ذكره صحيح حتى لو لم يعجبكم ما كتب او كان رده قويا عليم 
انتم فتحتم المناقشة حول الموضوع ولابد ان تتقبلوا كل الردود طالما كانت صحيحية .. ولكن يمكن لكم ان تردوا عليها لو كان عندكم الردود المناسبة.
تحياتي*


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



saut-alhaq قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avram (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

للآســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف من هنا بدا ومن هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أنتهئ


----------



## noon (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*




وليم تل قال:


> saut-alhaq قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## وليم تل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اخى الحبيب noon
واضح ان الادارة تركت لك ردودك كاملة دون حذف وهى تشكر على ذلك لانها اخلاق مسيحية
ولو كنت فى منتدى شيعى وانت سنى وخالفت الشيعة ستسمع ما لا تقبلة اذن والعكس بالعكس رغم 
كونكم ديانة واحدة فحرية الرأى لا تعلموها
والمهم ارد من هنا رغم فصلك لتاكدى من انك ستدخل باسماء اخرى
والاهم ان ما قلتة لك هو من كتبكم انتم وليس كتبنا ومن فتوى شيوخكم ودار الافتاء وعلى كل عندما تدخل باسم اخر توجة الى قسم المسيحيات والاسلاميات بالمنتدى وستجد ما يشفى غليك ولا تنسى الكوب السحرى حتى يتفتح عقلك وتفهم جيدا
ودمت بود


----------



## siag_gis (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اخي وليم تل
لا تدعني اشك او اظن في قدرتك على الرد ... فانا اعلم ان ما قاله نوون كله صواب ... ولا اعلم من اين اتيت بمعلوماتك ... لكنني مرة اخرى ادعوك للتدبر والقراءة قبل ان ترد على هذه الحجج التي ذكرت سابقا .. وانا لا اريد ان ترد عن ما قاله صوت الحق او نوون في ردودهم عن الكتب السماوية لاني اعلم انه لا يوجد ردود على ذلك .. لانها نقطة ضعف ... لكني اريد ان تتفقه في الدين الاسلامي لكي تعلم المزيد من المعلومات الصحيحة ولا تعتمد على القنوات الفضائية وفتواها ...
كما لا انسي تكرار دعوتي لك ولكل المسيحيين للدخول في الاسلام - خاتم الاديان
تحياتي من القلب*


----------



## siag_gis (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*افرام العزيز
اى كتاب مقدس تقصد ...؟؟؟؟
الانجيل ..... اى انجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام التوراه ؟؟؟؟ حدد لي احد الكتب المقدسة الغير محرفة والتي لا تتعارض مع دياناتكم ؟؟؟ هل هو الانجيل المسيحي الغربي ام للمسيحيين الشرقيين ؟؟؟ هل هو الذي اجاز الطلاق ام الذي حرمه .... هل هو الذي ذكر النبي الذي ياتي من بعد موسى ام الذي لا يوجد به هذا الذكر ...؟؟؟
اوضح يا اخي فاني اعتقد انك لا ذلت في ضلال*
*تحياتي*


----------



## وليم تل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> *اخي وليم تل
> لا تدعني اشك او اظن في قدرتك على الرد ... فانا اعلم ان ما قاله نوون كله صواب ... ولا اعلم من اين اتيت بمعلوماتك ... لكنني مرة اخرى ادعوك للتدبر والقراءة قبل ان ترد على هذه الحجج التي ذكرت سابقا .. وانا لا اريد ان ترد عن ما قاله صوت الحق او نوون في ردودهم عن الكتب السماوية لاني اعلم انه لا يوجد ردود على ذلك .. لانها نقطة ضعف ... لكني اريد ان تتفقه في الدين الاسلامي لكي تعلم المزيد من المعلومات الصحيحة ولا تعتمد على القنوات الفضائية وفتواها ...
> كما لا انسي تكرار دعوتي لك ولكل المسيحيين للدخول في الاسلام - خاتم الاديان
> تحياتي من القلب*


اخى الحبيب سياج
اى نقط ضعف موجودة فى الكتب السماوية وكيف تكون كتب سماوية وبها نقط ضعف الست معى انك خرجت عن الحياد بقولك هذا وفى موضع اخر تقولوا نها محرفة اليس اللة قادر على حماية كتبة ورسالاتة ولا اللة يحمى القرأن فقط
ويسرع فى تنفيذ اهواء رسولكم كما قالت عائشة
ومن هنا اقول ارجع يا اخى لكتبكم وتفاسيركم وستجد ما اقولة صحيح
وقبل ان تدعونى لدينك اعطنى ميزة واحدة تفوق تعاليم المسيح
ودمت بود


----------



## وليم تل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> *افرام العزيز
> اى كتاب مقدس تقصد ...؟؟؟؟
> الانجيل ..... اى انجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام التوراه ؟؟؟؟ حدد لي احد الكتب المقدسة الغير محرفة والتي لا تتعارض مع دياناتكم ؟؟؟ هل هو الانجيل المسيحي الغربي ام للمسيحيين الشرقيين ؟؟؟ هل هو الذي اجاز الطلاق ام الذي حرمه .... هل هو الذي ذكر النبي الذي ياتي من بعد موسى ام الذي لا يوجد به هذا الذكر ...؟؟؟
> اوضح يا اخي فاني اعتقد انك لا ذلت في ضلال*
> *تحياتي*


اخى العزيز سياج
واضح حقا انك ضللت الطريق
فلا يوجد انجيل غربى وانجيل شرقى كما ان الانجيل لا يبيح الطلاق الا لعلة الزنى
والكتاب المقدس هو عهد قديم قبل مجىء المسيح ويؤمن بة اليهود ونحن 
وعهد جديد بعد مجىء المسيح نؤمن بة نحن والعهدين هما الانجيل الذى يؤمن بة المسيحيين فى المشرق والمغرب
واما الضلالة الحقة هى قولك الانجيل الذى ذكر النبى الذى ياتى بعد موسى 
وطبعا تقص بة محمدا..........؟!
واذكرك بقول عيسى بن مريم الذى تؤمنون بة كنبى قال سياتى من بعدى 
انبياء كذبة ستعرفونهم من ثمارهم
واعتقد اننا عرفنا نبيكم من ثمارة الطيبة
ودمت بود


----------



## Kathrina1 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> اختي الفاضلة كاترينا 1
> *لقد قلت انك تركت الاسلام نتيجة لصدمتي الكبيرة في امور اكتشفتها كانت خافية عني رغم تبحري في العلوم الدينية .. كما انها لا تزال خافية على الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين ومنهم انت.. كان ذلك اثناء اعدادي لبحث اردت ان انفي فيه التهم والشبهات المنسوبة للإسلام وإذا بي كلما ازددت بحثا ازددت اندهاشا..*
> *ارجو التوضيح عن هذه الامور الخافية عنى لكي نرى ونحلل هذه الامور واعدك انني لن اتحاور معك الا في الامور التي اعرفها جيدا ... اما الامور التي لا اعرفها فسوف اسال فيها اهل العلم ولكني اامل ان تفتحي صدرك لي وتصبري على ضغفي وقلة علمي لعلي بهذا العلم الضعيف اساعدك في الثبات على دين ... فانا اعلم واثق في ان الاديان الثلاثة كلها خرجت من مشكاة واحدة ... ولكني استحلفك بالله رب موسى وعيسى ومحمد عليهم السلام جميعا ان تقرئي سورة الرحمن عن ظهر غيب .. فاذا لم تستطيعين قرائتها او نسيتي بعض اياتها فلا داعي لان نتحاور في هذا التغير من الاسلام الي الدين المسيحي الذي فهمت منك ايضا انه ليس عن اقتناع بل لانك لم تريدي ان تكوني بلا دين..
> اما لو قرئتيها صحيحية وبدون نسيان لاى ايه فيمكن ان نتحاور بشكل كله ثراء يمكن ان يفيد كافة المتصفحين لهذا الموضوع ( على فكرة ما هو اسمك السابق ؟؟؟ )
> تحياتي ودعائي لك باتباع الدين الصحيح*



أخي الفاضل ابشرك لقد قرأت سورة الرحمن عن ظهر قلب..  .. كما انني غير مقتنعة بالمسيحية كما قلت انت ..
لكن لماذا عدت لتسألني عن الامور التي تتطلب تحليل في الاسلام.. لقد اخبرتك عن شيء منها اول الامر وهي  تلك الاحاديث التي اوردتها والتي طلبت منك ان تتفضل وتشرحها..
لماذا لم تفعل؟؟؟؟


----------



## Kathrina1 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الأحاديث مرة اخرى للأخ siag_gis


روى البخاري في "صحيحه" عن عبدالعزيز بن صهيب عن أنس قال: كان رجلاً نصرانياً، فأسلم وقرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان يكتب للنبي ، فعاد نصرانياً، فكان يقول: لا يدري محمد إلا ما كتبتُ له، فأماته الله، فدفنوه، فأصبح وقد لَفَظَتْه الأرض، فقالوا: هذا فِعْلُ محمدٍ وأصحابه، نَبَشُوا عن صاحبنا فألقوه، فحفروا له و أعمقوا في الأرض ما استطاعوا، فأصبح وقد لفظته الأرض، فعلموا أنه ليس من الناس، فألقوه.
/ورواه مسلم من حديث سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت عن أنس قال: كان منّا رجل من بني النجار قد قرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان يكتب للنبي ، فانطلق هارباً حتى لحق بأهل الكتاب، قال: فعرفوه، قالوا: هذا [قد] كان يكتب لمحمد، فأُعجِبوا به، فما لبث أن قصم الله عنقه فيهم، فحفروا له فَوَارَوْهُ، فأصبحت الأرض قد نبذته على وجهها، ثم عادوا له فحفروا له فوَاروْه، فأصبحت الأرض قد نبذته على وجهها، (ثم عادوا فحفروا له فواروه فأصبحت الأرض قد نبذته على وجهها)، فتركوه منبوذاً.
فهذا الملعون الذي افترى على النبي أنه ما كان يدري إلا ما كتب له، قصمه الله وفضحه بأن أخرجه من القبر بعد أن دُفن مراراً، وهذا أمر خارج عن العادة، يدل كل أحد على أن هذا عقوبة لما قاله، وأنه كان كاذباً؛ إذ كان عامة الموتى لا يصيبهم مثل هذا، وأن هذا الجرم أعظم من مجرد الارتداد؛ إذ كان عامة المرتدين يموتون ولا يصيبهم مثل هذا، وأن الله منتقم لرسوله ممن طعن عليه وسبه، ومظهر لدينه ولكذب الكاذب؛ إذا لم يمكن الناس أن يقيموا عليه الحد.

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له شيئاً، فروى الإمام أحمد وغيرُه من حديث حماد بن سَلَمَة أنا ثابت عن أنس أن رجلاً كان يكتُبُ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإذا أملى عليه "سميعاً عليماً" يقول: كتبت "سميعاً بصيراً" قال "دَعْهُ"، وإذا أملى عليه "عليماً حكيماً" كتب "عليماً حليماً" قال حماد: نحو ذا.
قال: وكان قد قرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان مَن قرأهما قد قَرَأ قرآناً كثيراً، فذهب فتنصَّرَ وقال: لقد كنت أكتب لمحمد ما شئت، فيقول: "دَعْه" فمات فَدُفِنَ فنَبَذَتْهُ الأرض مرتين أو ثلاثاً، قال أبو طلحة: فلقد رأيته منبوذاً فوق الأرض.
ورواه الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون حدثنا حُمَيْد عن أنس أن رجلاً كان يكتب لرسول الله ، وقد قرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان/ الرجل إذا قرأ البقرة وآل عمران جَدَّ فينا، يعني عَظُم، فكان النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُمْلي عليه: "غفوراً رحيماً" فيكتب: "عليماً حكيماً"، فيقول له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "اكتب كذا وكذا، اكتب كيف شئت"، ويُمْلي عليه: "عليماً حكيماً" فيكتب: "سميعاً بصيراً"، فيقول: "اكتب كيف شئت"، فارتدَّ ذلك الرجل عن الإسلام، فلحق بالمشركين، وقال: أنا أعلمكم بمحمدٍ إن كنت لأكْتُبُ ما شئت، فمات ذلك الرجل، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لا تَقْبَلُهُ" قال أنس: فحدثني أبو طَلْحَة أنه أتى الأرض التي مات فيها ذلك الرجلُ، فوجده مَنْبُوذاً، قال أبو طلحة: ما شأنُ هذا الرجلِ؟ قالوا: قد دَفَنَّاه مراراً فلم تقبله الأرض"، فهذا إسناد صحيح.
وقد قال مَن ذهب إلى القول الأول: علّل البزارُ حديثَ ثابت عن أنس، وقال: رواه عنه ولم يُتَابَعْ عليه، ورواه حُمَيْد عن أنس، قال: وأظن حميداً إنما سمعه من ثابت، قالوا: ثم إن أنساً لم يذكر أنه سمع النبي أو شهده يقول ذلك، ولعله حكى ما سمع.
و في هذا الكلام تكلف ظاهر، والذي ذكرناه في حديث ابن إسحاق و الواقديِّ وغيرهما يوافق ظاهر هذه الرواية، وكذلك ذكر طائفة من أهل التفسير، وقد جاءت آثارٌ فيها بيانُ صفةِ الحالِ على هذا القول؛ ففي حديث ابن إسحاق: وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول: "عليم حكيم" فيقول: "أو أكتب عزيز حكيم؟" فيقول له رسول الله : "نَعَمْ، كِلاَهُمَا سَوَاء" وفي الرواية الأخرى: وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يُمْلي عليه فيقول: "عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ" أو "حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ" فكان يكتبها على أحد الحرفين، فيقول: "كُلٌّ صَوَاب".
ففي هذا بيان؛ لأن كلا الحرفين كان قد نزل، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأهما ويقول له: "اكْتُبْ كَيْفَ شِئْتَ مِنْ هَذَينِ الحَرْفَينِ فَكُلٌّ صَوَاب" وقد جاء مصرحاً عن النبي أنه قال: "أُنْزِلَ القُرْآنُ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أًَحْرُفٍ، كُلُّهَا شَافٍ كَافٍ، إِن قُلْتَ: عَزِيز حَكِيم أو غَفُور رَحِيم فَهُوَ كَذَلِكَ، مَا لَم يُخْتَمْ آيةُ رَحْمَةٍ بِعَذَابٍ أَوْ آيةُ عَذَابٍ بِرَحْمَةٍ" وفي حرف جماعة من الصحابة: )إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُم فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ(، والأحاديث في ذلك منتشرة تدلُّ على أن من/ الحروف السبعة التي نزل عليها القرآن أن تختم الآية الواحدة بعدة أسماء من أسماء الله على سبيل البدل يخير القارئ في القراءة بأيهما شاء، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخيره أن يكتب ما شاء من تلك الحروف فيقول له: أو اكتب كذا وكذا؟ لكثرة ما سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخير بين الحرفين، فيقول له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "نعم كلاهما سواء"؛ لأن الآية نزلت بالحرفين، وربما كتب هو أحد الحرفين ثم قرأه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأقرَّه عليه؛ لأنه قد نزل كذلك أيضاً، وخَتْمُ الآي بمثل: )سميع عليم( و )عليم حكيم( و )غفور رحيم( أو بمثل: )سميع بصير( أو )عليم حكيم( أو )عليم حليم( كثيٌر في القرآن، وكان نزول الآية على عدة من هذه الحروف أمراً معتاداً ثم إن الله نسخ بعض تلك الحروف لما كان جبريل يُعارض النبي بالقرآن في كل رمضان.

تعليل المسلمين فى أن محمد كان يترك كتبة الوحى يكتبوا فى القرآن 

قالوا: وكان النبي به حاجة إلى من يكتب؛ لقلة/ الكُتَّاب في الصحابة، وعدم حضور الكُتاب منهم في وقت الحاجة إليهم، فإن العرب كان الغالب عليهم الأمية حتى إن كان الجو العظيم يطلب فيه كاتب فلا يوجد، وكان أحدهم إذا أراد [كتابة وثيقة أو كتاب] وجد مشقة حتى يحصل له كاتب، فإذا اتفق للنبي من يكتب انتهز الفرصة في كتابته، فإذا زاد كاتب أو نقص تركه لحرصه على كتابة ما يمليه، ولا يأمره بتغيير ذلك خوفاً من ضجره وأن يقطع الكتابة قبل إتمامها ثقة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن تلك الكلمة أو الكلمتين تستدرك فيما بعد بالإلقاء إلى من يتَلَقَّنُهُا منه أو بكتابتها تعويلاً على المحفوظ عنده وفي قلبه كما قال الله تعالى: (سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلاَ تَنْسَى*إِلاَّ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَى).


----------



## siag_gis (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اخي وليم
اشكرك على الود الذي دائما تنهي به ردودك وهو نادر هذه الايام ... واود ان اسالك عن تعاليم المسيح التي تريدني ان اذكر لك مذايا افضل منها ... لكني ابدا باهم ميذة وهى كوني كمسلم اعترف برسولكم ورسول الله عيس عليه السلام واؤمن به كما اؤمن بجميع الانبياء واؤمن ان الله كرمه ورفعه اليه ولم يقتل ولم يصلب او يهان ... اما انتم فقد امنتم بانه عذب واهين وبثق عليه و.... ( اعوذ بالله ) واشركتموه مع الله وكذلك مريم رضي الله عنها وهما عبدين من عباد الله اختصهما الله بتوصيل رسالاته الى البشر اللذين ضلوا من اليهود وغيرهم ... وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موسى وعيسى عليهم السلام ليهدي الناس الى الحق بعد ان ضلوا واشركوا بالله ... وجعلوا له ابن وزوجة ... الا ترى انها ميزة تستحق ان تدخل الاسلام لاجلها ... اما عن تعاليم المسيح عليه السلام فانا اريد ان تخبرني بها ان اردت او كان لديك العلم الكافي لذكرها .... وانا سوف اقرا كل ما تقول ... وعندها انا متاكد اني سوف اعطيك مميزات من الدين الاسلامي لكى تشبع شهيتك وتقربك من دين الحق. اما عن صحة ماذكرته عن تفاسير القران وعن اهواء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ... فانا ارجوك واستحلفك بالله الذي ليس له ولد والذي خلق الرسول عيس وموسى كما خلق ادم عليهم السلام ان لا تتكلم بشكل عام وارجوك ان تحدد لي حجتك ومصادرك عن اى شيء تقوله ... وعلى فكرة - كل ما ذكرت عن حياة وازواج ومولد و.... محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ليست صحيحية وكل ما تم الرد به عليك من صوت الحق ونوون ... هى ما نثق في انه صحيح ... وانا شخصيا لا اعلم ما يخالف ذلك .
اخي وليم الغالي لا تكون متلاعبا بالالفاظ كبعض المسيحيين واليهود الذين يحاولون طمس الحقائق باكاذيب لا جدوى منها ... ورغم اقتناعي بان ذكر حياة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  يمكن ان تقربكم منا اكثر من اى بلاغة وان اعمالنا الحالية وضعفنا هى التي ابعدتكم عنا لكنا اقوياء بالله وبالرسول وبالقران والسنة .
والان اخي اذكرك بان تذكر لي تعاليم المسيح عليه السلام وانا اذكر لك تعاليم الله وسنة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي لك ولي بالصبر والهداية*


----------



## siag_gis (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اختي الفاضلة كاترينا
لقد قرات الحديث الذي كتبته فى بادئ الامر ولكني اريد بعد علمك وتبحرك ان اعرف ..( هل هذا الحديث هو الذي اخرجك من الاسلام ؟؟؟ ) ام هناك المذيد ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا ذكرتي هذا الحديث بالذات ( هل لتشككي فى ان القران كان يحرف ؟؟؟ ام لتقولي ان الكتبه كانو يكتبون غير ما ينزل على الرسول الكريم صلعم ؟؟؟) ام هل تريدين ان تقولي ان القران الذي لدينا اشترك فيه الكتبه مع جبريل عليه السلام ؟؟؟؟ ام ماذا ؟
على فكرة انا لم اقرا هذا الحديث من قبل ولكني سوف ابحث فيه واعرف كل تفاصيله لكى احلله لكي ... لكني اود ان اخبرك بشيء غايه فى الاهمية وهو ان القرآن جمع من صدور الصحابة اللذين حفظوا القران عن قراءة محمد بن عبد الله عن قراءة جبريل عليه السلام عن الله سبحانه وتعالى وليست عن الكتبه سواء كانو مسيحيين واسلموا ثم تنصروا او غيرهم وهذا ايضا لا يلقي بالا بان القران نزل على سبعة احرف او نزل بدون نقط على الاحرف  او .... او .... فالقران بدء بكلمة اقرأ.
عزيزتي لقد اقربت من الذي اقترب منه دكتور مصطفي محمود الذ فعل مثلك ثم عاد الى الحق واتمنى من الله ان يردك قريبا الى الحق المبين*
*خالص تحياتي ودعائي لك بالهداية *


----------



## وليم تل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اخى الحبيب سياج
لم الاستغراب من نهاية حديثى بكلمة ود وهى المحبة التى تعلمناها من المسيح
وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موسى وعيسى عليهم السلام ليهدي الناس الى الحق بعد ان ضلوا واشركوا بالله ... وجعلوا له ابن وزوجة ... الا ترى انها ميزة 
اما هذة الميزة فهى كارثة لانة حاشى ان نقول ان اللة تزوج مريم وخلف عيسى فهذة معلومة خاطئة
ولنعطى مثلا وقلنا هذة كلمة بنت شفاة هل معنى ذلك ان شفاة تزوجت شفاة وانجبت كلمة
ومثلا اخر المصباح ولد نورا فهل المصباح بيولد يا اخى 
الم يقل القران ان عيسى بن مريم كلمة اللة وان مريم العذراء نفخ فيها بروح قدسى
وحتى تفهم الثالوث المقدس جيدا اقرأ فى المسيحيات وعندها تعى اننا لا نشرك باللة احد وعلية فنحن 
لسنا فى حاجة لرسول اخر 
اما تعاليم المسيح واضحة سواء من احاديثة او سيرة حياتة فهى المحبة والسلام والبعد عن الشهوات الجسدية والمحافظة على اجسادنا لانها امانة من الخالق ضد اى شىء يفسدها والبعد عن الزنى وعدم الطلاق الا لعلة الزنى............الخ والايات فى ذلك كثيرة
وان اردت اذكرها لك
اما الامثلة عن حياة الرسول فمنها
محمد يقتل كنانة بن الربيع (زوج صفية بنت حيي) و أبوها و عمها و كل قومها و يسرق الكنز و الغنائم و يأسر صفية و يأخذها لنفسه
السيرة النبوية لإبن هشام .. باب ذكر المسير إلى خيبر (في المحرم سنة سبع)
السيرة الحلبية في سيرة الأمين المأمون .. باب غزوة خيبر

الطبقات الكبرى لإبن سعد .. باب غزوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم خيبر

محمد يشتهي زينب بنت جحش (امرأة ابنه بالتبني زيد بن الحارثة) و يتزوجها
وَإِذْ تَقُولُ لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَاهُ فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِنْهَا وَطَرًا زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا لِكَيْ لَا يَكُونَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ إِذَا قَضَوْا مِنْهُنَّ وَطَرًا وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولًا (الأحزاب 37).

راجع تفسير الطبري (جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن)

راجع تفسير القرطبي (الجامع لأحكام القرآن)

الطبقات الكبرى لإبن سعد .. باب زينب بنت جحش

محمد يحلل الدعارة

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏وكيع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن أبي خالد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏قيس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنا مع النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ونحن شباب فقلنا يا رسول الله ألا ‏ ‏نستخصي ‏ ‏فنهانا ثم رخص لنا في أن ننكح المرأة بالثوب إلى ‏ ‏الأجل ‏ ‏ثم قرأ ‏ ‏عبد الله لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم.



مسند أحمد .. مسند المكثرين من الصحابة .. مسند عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه

طريق الجنة هو السرقة و الزنى

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي عدي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حبيب بن أبي ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زيد بن وهب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي ذر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال لي ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏من مات من أمتك لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة أو لم يدخل النار قال وإن زنى وإن سرق قال وإن.



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب بدء الخلق .. باب ذكر الملائكة 

و الله إنكن لأحب الناس إلي

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏غندر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أنس بن مالك ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏‏جاءت امرأة من ‏ ‏الأنصار ‏ ‏إلى النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فخلا بها فقال ‏ ‏والله إنكن لأحب الناس إلي 



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب النكاح .. باب ‏ما يجوز أن يخلو الرجل بالمرأة عند الناس‏ 
التمتع بالنساء

‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن جعفر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرو بن دينار ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏الحسن بن محمد ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏وسلمة بن الأكوع ‏ ‏قالا ‏‏خرج علينا منادي رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال إن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قد ‏ ‏أذن لكم أن تستمتعوا ‏ ‏يعني ‏ ‏متعة النساء

‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏الحسن الحلواني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏قال قال ‏ ‏عطاء ‏‏قدم ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏معتمرا فجئناه في منزله فسأله القوم عن أشياء ثم ذكروا ‏ ‏المتعة ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏نعم ‏ ‏استمتعنا ‏ ‏على عهد رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وأبي بكر ‏ ‏وعمر 

‏و حدثني ‏ ‏أمية بن بسطام العيشي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يزيد يعني ابن زريع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏روح يعني ابن القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرو بن دينار ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الحسن بن محمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سلمة بن الأكوع ‏ ‏وجابر بن عبد الله ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أتانا ‏ ‏فأذن لنا في ‏ ‏المتعة 



صحيح مسلم .. كتاب النكاح .. باب  ‏نكاح المتعة وبيان أنه أبيح ثم نسخ ثم أبيح ثم نسخ‏ 

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الحسن بن محمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏وسلمة بن الأكوع ‏ ‏قالا ‏‏كنا في جيش فأتانا رسول رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏إنه قد أذن لكم أن تستمتعوا فاستمتعوا



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب النكاح .. باب ‏نهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نكاح المتعة‏
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إسماعيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏قيس ‏ ‏قال قال ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏‏كنا نغزو مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وليس لنا شيء فقلنا ألا ‏ ‏نستخصي فنهانا عن ذلك ثم ‏ ‏رخص لنا أن ننكح المرأة بالثوب ثم قرأ علينا يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم و لا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين.



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب النكاح .. باب ‏ما يكره من التبتل والخصاء‏ 
هذة اخى العزيز بعض الامثلة
ودمت بود


----------



## siag_gis (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اخي وليم
افهم من هذا ان كلمة ( سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح ) التي يرسلها منتداكم الى كل المشتركين .. ام تريد ان المسيح هو الرب وامه ام الرب ... اوضح لي فانا بطيء الفهم ... اما عن الاحاديث التي ذكرت فانا لم اقراها قبل ذلك ولا اعرف من اين اتيت بها .. ولكى اكون امينا معك فسف ابحث عنها لاعرف مدى صحتها مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان ما ذكرته عن ( طريق الجنة هو السرقة و الزنى ) فانا لم اكن اتخيل انك تفسر القران والسنة على هواك ( فتفسير ذلك ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا الا ان يشرك به وهى احد الجرائم التي اقترافها بنو اسرائيل باتخاذهم العجل الها وكذلك انتم باتخاذكم عيسى ومريم الاهين ... وهو حديث صحيح يامر الناس بتوحيد الله الذي هو الله وليس المسيح الرب يسوع ( الست معي في ذلك ) اما عن الزواج ( النكاح )  فكلها محلله لانها ليست سفاحا . 
اخي الفاضل
لا تفسر الاحاديث على هواك بل اسال وتمعن فى الاجابة قبل ان تضل فنحن الان في عصر يمكن ان تجد فيه الاف المعلومات المغلوطة عن اى شيء ... واتمنى ان لا تكون قد اخذت تفسير القران والسنة من مسيحيين او مدعي العلم او الجهلاء ... ادعوك يا اخي لان تستفتي قلبك وعلى فكرة كل ما تفعله من ذنوب او تقوم به من افعال مسيئة يمكن ان تمحى بمجرد انك تقول ان الله واحد ليس له ولد وان عيسى رسول الله ولم يكن شريكا لله . فهذا هو الفرق الاول بين الاسلام والمسيحية . فاذا امنت بذلك فانت بحق تتبع الدين الصحيح .
خالص تحياتي وودي الذي اعرف انك تعلمته من المسيح*


----------



## siag_gis (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*العزيزة كاترينا
اذا كنت فعلا قراتي سورة الرحمن عن ظهر قلب فانا اريد ان اعرف ( هل الايات التي تحفظينها من هذه السورة نزلت من عند غير الله ؟؟ ) ... وما رايك فى الايات الاولى لهذه السورة الم تحرك في نفسك شيئا الم توضح لكي قدرة الخالق في خلق الانسان والتحكم في الكون ؟؟؟؟ ... هل يمكن لاى من البشر ان يغير في اى ايه منها ؟؟؟؟ هل يستطيع اى انسان او اى مخلوق ان يقول ( والسماء رفعها ووضع الميزان ) او  يقول  ( الرحمن ... علم القرآن ... خلق الانسان ) ؟؟؟  او (( فباى الاء ربكما تكذبان ) ؟؟؟؟ على فكرة انا سالتك عن حفظك لهذه السورة لانها سورة عظيمة لا يستطيع حفظها الا المؤمن الحق والمسلم الغير منافق ... وفي الحقيقة توقعت انك عندما تاخرتي على ردي لانك نسيتي بعض اياتها وبالتالي لن تردي على ... انا الان واثق من انك سوف تعودين للاسلام وستكونين احد النساء الداعيات للحق .. فعندما تكونين كذلك اتمنى ان تدعو لي بان يغفر لي الله ما تقدم من زنبي وما تاخر كما اريدك ان تذكريني بالخير حتى لو لم تكوني تعرفينني.
خالص تحياتي وتقديرى*


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*أنا أسال سؤلا وأتمنى الإجابة عليه

ما هو الخلق الجميل الذي وجدتموه بالمسيحية ولم تجدوه بالإسلام؟
أنتظر الرد بالأدلة الموثقة وليس كلاما مرسلا​*


----------



## وليم تل (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

بدون تعليق


محمد يقطع الأيادي و الأرجل و يسمر الأعين بمسامير


‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الوليد بن مسلم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الأوزاعي ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏يحيى بن أبي كثير ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏أبو قلابة الجرمي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏قدم على النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏نفر من ‏ ‏عكل ‏ ‏فأسلموا ‏ ‏فاجتووا ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏فأمرهم أن يأتوا إبل الصدقة فيشربوا من أبوالها وألبانها ففعلوا فصحوا فارتدوا وقتلوا رعاتها واستاقوا الإبل فبعث في آثارهم فأتي بهم ‏ ‏فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ‏ ‏وسمل ‏ ‏أعينهم ثم لم يحسمهم حتى ماتوا.



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الحدود .. باب المحاربين من أهل الكفر و الردة 

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسلم بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سلام بن مسكين ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏‏أن ناسا كان بهم سقم قالوا يا رسول الله آونا وأطعمنا فلما صحوا قالوا إن ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏وخمة ‏ ‏فأنزلهم ‏ ‏الحرة ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏ذود ‏ ‏له فقال ‏ ‏اشربوا ألبانها فلما صحوا قتلوا ‏ ‏راعي ‏ ‏النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏واستاقوا ذوده فبعث في آثارهم فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ‏ ‏وسمر ‏ ‏أعينهم فرأيت الرجل منهم ‏ ‏يكدم ‏ ‏الأرض بلسانه حتى يموت .



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الطب .. باب الدواء بألبان الإبل

يقتل الرجال و يقسم النساء و الأطفال و الأموال



حدثنا ‏ ‏إسحاق بن نصر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏موسى بن عقبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏قال ‏حاربت ‏ ‏النضير ‏ ‏وقريظة ‏ ‏فأجلى ‏ ‏بني النضير ‏ ‏وأقر ‏ ‏قريظة ‏ ‏ومن عليهم حتى حاربت ‏ ‏قريظة ‏ ‏فقتل رجالهم وقسم نساءهم وأولادهم وأموالهم بين المسلمين إلا بعضهم لحقوا بالنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فآمنهم وأسلموا وأجلى ‏ ‏يهود ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏كلهم ‏ ‏بني قينقاع ‏ ‏وهم رهط ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏ويهود بني حارثة ‏ ‏وكل ‏ ‏يهود ‏ ‏المدينة. 



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب المغازي .. باب حديث بني النضير

و حدثني ‏ ‏محمد بن رافع ‏ ‏وإسحق بن منصور ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ابن رافع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏و قال ‏ ‏إسحق ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏موسى بن عقبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏أن ‏ ‏يهود بني النضير ‏ ‏وقريظة ‏ ‏حاربوا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فأجلى ‏ ‏رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بني النضير ‏ ‏وأقر ‏ ‏قريظة ‏ ‏ومن ‏ ‏عليهم حتى حاربت ‏ ‏قريظة ‏ ‏بعد ذلك فقتل رجالهم وقسم نساءهم وأولادهم وأموالهم بين المسلمين إلا أن بعضهم لحقوا برسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فآمنهم وأسلموا ‏ ‏وأجلى ‏ ‏رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يهود المدينة ‏ ‏كلهم ‏ ‏بني قينقاع ‏ ‏وهم قوم ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏ويهود بني حارثة ‏ ‏وكل يهودي كان ‏ ‏بالمدينة. ‏ 
‏و حدثني ‏ ‏أبو الطاهر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن وهب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏حفص بن ميسرة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏بهذا الإسناد هذا الحديث وحديث ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏أكثر وأتم



صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الجهاد و السير .. باب إجلاء اليهود من الحجاز



يأمر بقتل النساء و الأطفال

‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن يحيى ‏ ‏وسعيد بن منصور ‏ ‏وعمرو الناقد ‏ ‏جميعا ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عيينة ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏يحيى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏سفيان بن عيينة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيد الله ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الصعب بن جثامة ‏ ‏قال ‏سئل النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الذراري ‏ ‏من المشركين ‏ ‏يبيتون ‏ ‏فيصيبون من نسائهم ‏ ‏وذراريهم ‏ ‏فقال هم منهم.



صحيح مسلم .. كتاب الجهاد و السير .. باب جواز قتل النساء و الصبيان في البيات من غير تعمد

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيد الله ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الصعب بن جثامة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهم ‏ ‏قال ‏‏مر ‏ ‏بي النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بالأبواء ‏ ‏أو ‏ ‏بودان ‏ ‏وسئل عن أهل الدار يبيتون من المشركين فيصاب من نسائهم وذراريهم قال هم منهم وسمعته يقول ‏ ‏لا حمى إلا لله ولرسوله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم.



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب الجهاد و السير .. باب ‏أهل الدار يبيتون فيصاب الولدان والذراري‏
محمد يشق أم قرفة بين جملين



أم قرفة
هي فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر بن عمرو الفزارية. أم قرفة تزوجت مالكا بن حذيفة بن بدر وولدت له ثلاثة عشر ولدا أولهم (قرفة) وبه تكنى, وكل أولادها كانوا من الرؤساء في قومهم. كانت من أعز العرب, وفيها يضرب المثل في العزة والمنعة فيقال: أعز من أم قرفة وكانت إذا تشاجرت غطفان بعثت خمارها على رمح فينصب بينهم فيصطلحون. كانت تؤلب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأرسل في السنة السادسة للهجرة زيد بن حارثة في سرية فقتلها قتلا عنيفا, فقد ربط برجليها حبلا, ثم ربطه بين بعيرين حتى شقها شقا. وكانت عجوزا كبيرة, وحمل رأسها إلى المدينة ونصب فيها ليعلم قتلها.



راجع تراجم الأعلام .. باب من وفيات سنة 6.

قال ابن إسحاق : فلما قدم زيد بن حارثة آلى أن لا يمس رأسه غسل من جنابة حتى يغزو بني فزارة ، فلما استبل من جراحته بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بني فزارة في جيش فقتلهم بوادي القرى ، وأصاب فيهم وقتل قيس بن المسحر اليعمري مسعدة بن حكمة بن مالك بن حذيفة بن بدر ، وأسرت أم قرفة فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر كانت عجوزا كبيرة عند مالك بن حذيفة بن بدر ، وبنت لها ، وعبد الله بن مسعدة ، فأمر زيد بن حارثة قيس بن المسحر أن يقتل أم قرفة فقتلها قتلا عنيفا ; ثم قدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بابنة أم قرفة وبابن مسعدة . 



راجع السيرة النبوية لابن هشام .. باب غزوة زيد بن حارثة بنى فزارة و مصاب أم قرفة
ثم سرية زيد بن حارثة إلى أم قرفة بناحية بوادي القرى على سبع ليال من المدينة في شهر رمضان سنة ست من مهاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا خرج زيد بن حارثة في تجارة إلى الشام ومعه بضائع لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما كان دون وادي القرى لقيه ناس من فزارة من بني بدر فضربوه وضربوا أصحابه وأخذوا ما كان معهم ثم استبل زيد وقدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره فبعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم فكمنوا النهار وساروا الليل ونذرت بهم بنو بدر ثم صبحهم زيد وأصحابه فكبروا وأحاطوا بالحاضر وأخذوا أم قرفة وهي فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر وابنتها جارية بنت مالك بن حذيفة بن بدر فكان الذي أخذ الجارية مسلمة بن الأكوع فوهبها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوهبها رسول الله بعد ذلك لحزن بن أبي وهب وعمد قيس بن المحسر إلى أم قرفة وهي عجوز كبيرة فقتلها قتلا عنيفا ربط بين رجليها حبلا ثم ربطها بين بعيرين ثم زجرهما فذهبا فقطعاها وقتل النعمان وعبيد الله ابني مسعدة بن حكمة بن مالك بن بدر وقدم زيد بن حارثة من وجهه ذلك فقرع باب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام إليه عريانا يجر ثوبه حتى اعتنقه وقبله وسايله فأخبره بما ظفره الله به.



راجع الطبقات الكبرى لإبن سعد .. باب سرية زيد بن حارثة إلى أم قرفة بوادي القرى 
اغزوا تغنموا بنات الأصفر و نساء الروم



وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ ائْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي أَلَا فِي الْفِتْنَةِ سَقَطُوا وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمُحِيطَةٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ (التوبة 49).



حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو عَاصِم , قَالَ : ثنا عِيسَى , عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , فِي قَوْل اللَّه : { اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اُغْزُوا تَبُوك تَغْنَمُوا بَنَات الْأَصْفَر وَنِسَاء الرُّوم " فَقَالَ الْجَدّ : اِئْذَنْ لَنَا , وَلَا تَفْتِنَّا بِالنِّسَاءِ .

حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , قَالُوا : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اُغْزُوا تَغْنَمُوا بَنَات الْأَصْفَر " يَعْنِي : نِسَاء الرُّوم , ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ مِثْله .

حَدَّثَنِي يُونُس , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا اِبْن وَهْب , قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن زَيْد , فِي قَوْله : { وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُول اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } قَالَ : هُوَ رَجُل مِنْ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُقَال لَهُ : جَدّ بْن قَيْس , فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " الْعَام نَغْزُو بَنِي الْأَصْفَر وَنَتَّخِذ مِنْهُمْ سَرَارِيّ وَوُصْفَانًا " . فَقَالَ : أَيْ رَسُول اللَّه , اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي , إِنْ لَمْ تَأْذَن لِي اُفْتُتِنْت وَوَقَعْت ! فَغَضِبَ , فَقَالَ اللَّه : { أَلَا فِي الْفِتْنَة سَقَطُوا وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّم لَمُحِيطَة بِالْكَافِرِينَ } وَكَانَ مِنْ بَنِي سَلَمَة , فَقَالَ لَهُمْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ سَيِّدكُمْ يَا بَنِي سَلَمَة ؟ " فَقَالُوا : جَدّ بْن قَيْس , غَيْر أَنَّهُ بَخِيل جَبَان . فَقَالَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " وَأَيّ دَاء أَدْوَى مِنْ الْبُخْل , وَلَكِنَّ سَيِّدكُمْ الْفَتَى الْأَبْيَض الْجَعْد الشَّعْر الْبَرَاء بْن مَعْرُور " .


راجع تفسير الطبري (جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن)

قَالَ مُحَمَّد بْن إِسْحَاق : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِلْجَدِّ بْن قَيْس أَخِي بَنِي سَلِمَة لَمَّا أَرَادَ الْخُرُوج إِلَى تَبُوك : ( يَا جَدّ , هَلْ لَك فِي جِلَاد بَنِي الْأَصْفَر تَتَّخِذ مِنْهُمْ سَرَارِيّ وَوُصَفَاء ) فَقَالَ الْجَدّ : قَدْ عَرَفَ قَوْمِي أَنِّي مُغَرَم بِالنِّسَاءِ , وَإِنِّي أَخْشَى إِنْ رَأَيْت بَنِي الْأَصْفَر أَلَّا أَصْبِر عَنْهُنَّ فَلَا تَفْتِنِّي وَأْذَنْ لِي فِي الْقُعُود وَأُعِينك بِمَالِي فَأَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَالَ : ( قَدْ أَذِنْت لَك ) فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة .

وَأَسْنَدَ الطَّبَرِيّ أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( اُغْزُوا تَغْنَمُوا بَنَات الْأَصْفَر ) فَقَالَ لَهُ الْجَدّ : إِيذَنْ لَنَا وَلَا تَفْتِنَّا بِالنِّسَاءِ . وَهَذَا مَنْزَع غَيْر الْأَوَّل , وَهُوَ أَشْبَه بِالنِّفَاقِ وَالْمُحَادَّة . وَلَمَّا نَزَلَتْ قَالَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِبَنِي سَلِمَة - وَكَانَ الْجَدّ بْن قَيْس مِنْهُمْ : ( مَنْ سَيِّدكُمْ يَا بَنِي سَلِمَة ) ؟ قَالُوا : جَدّ بْن قَيْس , غَيْر أَنَّهُ بَخِيل جَبَان . فَقَالَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( وَأَيّ دَاء أَدْوَى مِنْ الْبُخْل بَلْ سَيِّدكُمْ الْفَتَى الْأَبْيَض بِشْر بْن الْبَرَاء بْن مَعْرُور ) . فَقَالَ حَسَّان بْن ثَابِت الْأَنْصَارِيّ فِيهِ : وَسُوِّدَ بِشْر بْن الْبَرَاء لِجُودِهِ وَحُقّ لِبِشْرِ بْن الْبَرَا أَنْ يُسَوَّدَا إِذَا مَا أَتَاهُ الْوَفْد أَذْهَبَ مَاله وَقَالَ خُذُوهُ إِنَّنِي عَائِد غَدَا .



راجع تفسير القرطبي (الجامع لأحكام القرآن)


----------



## Kathrina1 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> *اختي الفاضلة كاترينا
> لقد قرات الحديث الذي كتبته فى بادئ الامر ولكني اريد بعد علمك وتبحرك ان اعرف ..( هل هذا الحديث هو الذي اخرجك من الاسلام ؟؟؟ ) ام هناك المذيد ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا ذكرتي هذا الحديث بالذات ( هل لتشككي فى ان القران كان يحرف ؟؟؟ ام لتقولي ان الكتبه كانو يكتبون غير ما ينزل على الرسول الكريم صلعم ؟؟؟) ام هل تريدين ان تقولي ان القران الذي لدينا اشترك فيه الكتبه مع جبريل عليه السلام ؟؟؟؟ ام ماذا ؟
> [/COLOR]*


*

انا لم اقل شيئا.. انا اوردت الأحاديث كما هي تماما في كتب الصحاح دون ان ازيد عليها حرفا من عندي..
 هل اعتبر هذا تفسيرك للاحاديث واستناجك للمعنى؟؟؟؟



siag_gis قال:



على فكرة انا لم اقرا هذا الحديث من قبل [/COLOR]

أنقر للتوسيع...



ألم أقل لك ان هناك الكثير من المسلمين لا يعرفون الكثير عن الأسلام وانت احدهم




siag_gis قال:



اختي الفاضلة كاترينا
لقد قرات الحديث الذي كتبته فى بادئ الامر ولكني اريد بعد علمك وتبحرك ان اعرف [/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا ليس الا غيض من فيض.. أتيتك بعينة بسيطة جدا ولم تستطع تفسيرها .. أرأيت؟؟؟*


----------



## siag_gis (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اخي وليم
لم تجب على سؤالي !!! اهو صعب الى هذا الحد ام ان ذلك التوحيد بالله يخرجك من المسيحية التي تدعوها.
تحياتي الغالية


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



Kathrina1 قال:


> الأحاديث مرة اخرى للأخ siag_gis
> 
> 
> روى البخاري في "صحيحه" عن عبدالعزيز بن صهيب عن أنس قال: كان رجلاً نصرانياً، فأسلم وقرأ البقرة وآل عمران، وكان يكتب للنبي ، فعاد نصرانياً، فكان يقول: لا يدري محمد إلا ما كتبتُ له، فأماته الله، فدفنوه، فأصبح وقد لَفَظَتْه الأرض، فقالوا: هذا فِعْلُ محمدٍ وأصحابه، نَبَشُوا عن صاحبنا فألقوه، فحفروا له و أعمقوا في الأرض ما استطاعوا، فأصبح وقد لفظته الأرض، فعلموا أنه ليس من الناس، فألقوه.
> ...



*يا أخت كاترينا هل ممكن تتفضلين بإلقاء شبهتك بإسلوب مباشر ؟

لم أفهم بالضبط ما هو الإشكال عندك في هذه الروايات التي تفضلتي بنقهلها.

هل  الإشكال هو أن القرآن نزل على سبعة أحرف ويمكن أن يقرأ بأي حرف منها؟

أم الإشكال في الكتبة؟
أم في غير ذلك؟
أرجو التوضيح​*


----------



## Kathrina1 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

لا شبهة ولا هم يحزنون .. هي احاديث طلبت تفسيرها .. بعد ان اوردتها بتفاصيلها بدون زيادة او نقصان ..لاا يوجد ماهو اوضخ من هذا ..

اللهم الا اذا كان هناك بعض الأحاديث تندرج تحت مسمى:: شبهااات

أطلب تفسير الاحاديث اعلاه لا اقل ولا اكثر


----------



## siag_gis (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*الغالية كاترينا
لم اسأل من اين اتيت الحديث ولكني سألت عن ماذا تقصدين من ذكرك اياه ولم اقل لك انني علم ملم بكل علوم الدين ولهذا قلت لك سوف ابحث فى الامر وذكرت لك مفهومي من ذكرك هذا الحديث وكذلك ذكرت لك حجتي على ان القرآن الذي في ايدينا غير محرف ( فاذا كنتي لاتقصدين هذا ) فبماذا تقصدين ... والان تذكرين ان هذا غيض من فيض وانت ايضا لا تستطيعين ان تفسيره لي رغم علمك الوفير ( كما تقولين ) وانا ذكرت لك كيف نقل القرآن من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الينا . وفي اعتقادي انه الرد الوافي على ما تقصديه من هذا الحديث.
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالهدايه*


----------



## ADADAD (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



Kathrina1 قال:


> لا شبهة ولا هم يحزنون .. هي احاديث طلبت تفسيرها .. بعد ان اوردتها بتفاصيلها بدون زيادة او نقصان ..لاا يوجد ماهو اوضخ من هذا ..
> 
> اللهم الا اذا كان هناك بعض الأحاديث تندرج تحت مسمى:: شبهااات
> 
> أطلب تفسير الاحاديث اعلاه لا اقل ولا اكثر


غير معقول يا أخت كاترينا كلامك هذا
لو كانت المشكلة هي مجرد تفسير هذه الأحاديث فهل أفهم أنك عجزت عن ايجاد أي كتاب فيه تفسير هذه الأحاديث

هل  ا تعرفين فتح البخاري بشرح صحيح البخاري مثلا؟

ومع هذا سأنقل لك هذا الكلام وأتمنى أن تكون فيه فائدة لك وأنتظر تعليقك
 قال شيخ الإسلام بعد أن ذكر حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه، قال: كان رجل نصراني فأسلم وقرأ البقرة وآل عمران وكان يكتب للنبي  فعاد نصرانيا وكان يقول لا يدري محمد إلا ما كتبت له فأماته الله فدفنوه فأصبح وقد لفظته الأرض فقالوا هذا فعل محمد وأصحابه لما هرب منهم نبشوا عن صاحبنا فألقوه، فحفروا له فأعمقوا له في الأرض ما استطاعوا فأصبحوا وقد لفظته الأرض فعلموا أنه ليس من الناس فألقوه، وهذا حديث صحيح ثابت عند البخاري وغيره.

ثم قال الإمام ابن تيمية معلقاً: ( وهذا أمر خارج عن العادة يدل كل أحد على أن هذه عقوبة لما قاله، وأنه كان كاذباً، إذ كان عامة الموتى لا يصيبهم مثل هذا، وأن هذا الجرم أعظم من مجرد الارتداد إذا كان عامة المرتدين لا يصيبهم مثل هذا، وأن الله منتقم لرسوله ممن طعن عليه وسبه، ومظهر لدينه وكَذِبِ الكاذب إذا لم يمكن الناس أن يقيموا عليه الحد. ونظير هذا ما حدثناه أعداد من المسلمين العدول أهل الفقه والخبرة عما جربوه مرات متعددة في حصر الحصون والمدائن التي بالسواحل الشامية، لما حصر المسلمون فيها بني الأصفر في زماننا قالوا كنا نحن نحصر الحصن أو المدينة الشهر أو أكثر من الشهر وهو ممتنع علينا حتى نكاد نيأس منه، حتى إذا تعرض أهله لسب رسول الله والوقيعة في عرضه تعجلنا فتحة وتيسر ولم يكد يتأخر إلاّ يوماً أو يومين أو نحو ذلك ثم يُفتح المكان عنوة، ويكون فيهم ملحمة عظيمة. قالوا حتى إن كنا لنتباشر بتعجيل الفتح إذا سمعناهم يقعون فيه، مع امتلاء القلوب غيظاً عليهم بما قالوا فيه. وهكذا حدثني بعض أصحابنا الثقات؛ أن المسلمين من أهل المغرب حالهم مع النصارى كذلك، ومن سنة الله أن يعذب أعداءه تارة بعذاب من عنده وتارة بأيدي عباده المؤمنين ).

وقال في موضع آخر: ( وبلغنا مثل ذلك في وقائع متعددة​


----------



## وليم تل (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> اخي وليم
> لم تجب على سؤالي !!! اهو صعب الى هذا الحد ام ان ذلك التوحيد بالله يخرجك من المسيحية التي تدعوها.
> تحياتي الغالية



اخى الحبيب سياج
كنت اتوقع ان تكون اذكى من ذلك وتفهم ردى بدون تعليق
لاحساسى انك تحاور فى حلقة مفرغة وليس لديك ردود لاسئلتى او اى اسئلة
من اى عضو وحجتك انك ستبحث اى بحث هذا ؟!نعطيك اجابات خاصة بالمسيحية 
وانت ترجع وتسئل فيها مرة اخرى .... نعطيك اسماء كتب التفاسير الخاصة بكم 
ترجع وتقول تحريف وافتراء..؟!
يا اخى انتهى من بحثك الهمام سواء فى المسيحية او الاسلام وعود الينا بشىء مفيد بدلا من المهاترات التى لا تشفى ولا تغنى
ودمت بود


----------



## siag_gis (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اخي وليم
للمرة الثانية
انت تقول انك لا تشرك بالله وانا اقول لك بمنتهى البساطة اثبت لي هذا ... وذكرت لك كلمة ( سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح ) وهى الكلمة التي ترسل من منتداكم والتي توضح الشرك البين والذي لا يحتاج الى ذكاء .... 
يا اخي انا قلت لك اني لست عالما بالدين ولكني تعلمت من الرسول ان خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ... ولهذا ارفض ان اكون جاهلا بامر ما او لا اعرف كل جوانبه او جزء منها واجيب عليها ... وهذا ليس عيبا بل هى ميزة تجعلني فوق من يحاول تفسير الاحاديث والكتب السماوية على هواه ... او يدعي العلم وهو لا يعرف الرد على اسهل الاسئلة ... وبالرغم من ذلك فهو لا يعترف بجهله .... اين الزكاء في هذا .
والان يا اخي العزيز اطلب منك ان توضح لي كيف لا تشرك بالله وانت تقول رب المجد يسوع المسيح ... وبسم الاب والبن والروح القدس ... و... و....
وانا لم اتوقع ان تسبني بعدم المعرفة وانت بكل معلوماتك المغلوطة لا تعرف ما هو علمي ولا تعرف لماذا اتريث فى الرد عليك وعلى امثالك من البشر مدعي العلم ... ورغم فصل بعض المشاركين مثل صوت الحق ونون ... فقد ردوا على جميع اسئلتك وكانت كل اجاباتهم صحيحة وبالطبع تثبت لك ضعف استيعابك وقلة علمك بالاسلام ... وانا اعرف ان هناك تفسيران للقرآن والسنة ... احدهم من العلماء والصحابة والأئمة الذين نعرفهم كما نعرف آبائنا وابنائنا ... وطبعا لم يكن لك حظ في النيل من علمهم .... واخرين من مدعي العلم او المنافقين او المغرضين ... وانا اعتقد ان علمك كله منهم ... وانا اعرف ان هذا نوع من الزكاء ايضا نظرا لطبيعة الحوار بين مسيحي ومسلم فيمكنك ان تذكر مثلا ان الله نفخ في مريم من روح القدس فانجبت مريم عيسى عليه السلام ولهذا فهو اله ... وهذا هو التفسير الذي تقتنعون به جميعا ولم تتعرضوا لاى ايه اخرى والتي تثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان عيسى ليس الا رسول كريم خلقه الله من ام وبدون ام كما خلق ادم بدون اب وام ( ام ان ادم ايضا اله ) ... لن اطيل عليك الحديث لان ذلك قد يجعلك تشعر بنوع من التوتر او الاهتزاز وانا لا اريد ذلك بل اريد ان تفسر لي ما تؤمن به (رب المجد يسوع المسيح ) ام الله الواحد وان عيسى عليه السلام هو احد الانبياء وامه صديقة.
خالص تحياتي وتقديري*


----------



## Prety Girl (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح
شكرا لك على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
يكفيني ان دين ربي يسوع المسيح هو دين الحق والمحبة لارفض الاسلام

دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته
*::هدهد::**


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

#################
 والحمدلله على نعمة الأسلام والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد اما بعد000 عزيزي avram بداية أريد ان اشكرك على أسلوبك الجيد والمهذب في هذا الحوار وأريد ان أخبرك ان الموضوع قد شدني جدا لذلك سأخاطبك كل يوم عن كل نقطه قد كتبت فيها وأريد بل أرجو منك بأن هذه المواضيع الذي سنتناقش فيها لا تؤخذ بصورة انت ترد وأنا أرد عليك بل تؤخذ بتفكير وتمعن حتى يستفيد كل منا بها 000
في البدايه كتبت في مقدمتك ان هذا الدين ليس من عند الله بل هو من عند الشيطان أريد ان اسألك كيف اقتنعت بأن هذا الدين ليس من عند الله وأنه من عمل الشيطان يجب ان تكون لديك استنتاجات أوصلتك الى هذه الحقيقه أرجو منك اعلامي بها 0000ام ان كان هذا الدين من عمل الشيطان فدعني أخبرك ياعزيزي مايدعوني اليه ديني يدعوني الى صلة الرحم والصدق والأمانه وعدم خيانتها ويدعوني الى بر الوالدين وعدم ظلم الناس مهما كانت ديانتهم والمحافظه على الجار وعدم ايذائه والتصدق على الفقراء والمساكين ومناصرة الضعفاء والمساكين وكفالة اليتيم وينهاني عن الفحش والرذيله 00000الخ كل ذلك وغيرها من مكارم الأخلاق والصفات الحميده الكثير الكثير وهذا كله موجود في كتاب الله الكريم وسنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هل بعد ذالك كله يضحك عليك قلبك ويقنعك بأن هذا من عمل الشيطان عزيزي avram ان قلبك قد خانك وقد شل عقلك عن التفكير000
أسباب رفضك للأسلام كأنسان:
السبب الأول :تقول ان آله الأسلام يطلب مني الدفاع عنه وأنا كأنسان ضعيف لا أستطيع بل أحتاج كأنسان ومخلوق بأن يدافع عني الخالق
من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام ياعزيزي هذا الكلام غير موجود البته في دين الأسلام بل هو كلام كفر والعياذ بالله وهذه مشكله كبيره بالنسبه اليك لأنك تختلق أشياء غير موجوده في ديني بل العكس تماما ان الله يأمرنا بالتوكل عليه في كل صغيره وكبيره في حياتنا وفي أدق الأمور حتى في العلاقه بين الرجل وزوجته أتعلم ذالك أم لا وهناك آيات كثيره من القرآن تشهد على ذالك: (ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه ان الله بالغ أمره قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا ) سورة الطلاق الآيه رقم 3 ومن سورة الفرقان الآيه رقم 58 (وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت وسبح بحمده وكفى به بذنوب عباده خبيرا ) وياعزيزي لو تأملت في الآيه الأخيره لوجدت ردا شافيا لقلبك عما يزعم به من ان آله الأسلام يطلب مني الدفاع عنه كما ان الله يخبرنا في كتابه الكريم بأنه غني ونحن فقراء اليه (ياأيها الناس أنتم الفقراء الى الله والله هو الغني الحميد-15- ان يشأ يذهبكم و يأت بخلق جديد -16- وما ذالك على الله بعزيز-17-) سورة فاطر فهل تتوقع عزيزي avram بأن الله ينتظر من عبيده الدفاع عنه بعد هذه الآيه أظن بأن هذه الآيه قد اكتفت بالرد عليك في هذه المسأله 
السبب الثاني : بالنسبه بأن الأسلام يقدم علاقه مشوهه عن الله وأن الله غير راضي عنك ولا يحبك محبة غير مشروطه بل محبته مشروطه 0000 الخ
أسالك بداية لماذا خلقت انت في هذا الكون ماهو الهدف من خلقك وخلقي أنا على هذه الأرض هل من أجل لهو ولعب ام من اجل ماذا ؟ انظر معي الأجابه في كتاب الله الكريم في سورة الذاريات ( وما خلقت الجن والانس الا ليعبدون-56- ما أريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون -57- ان الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين -5أنظر الى عظمة الله في هذه الآيه لا يريد منك رزق او طعام بل هو الرزاق القادر على كل رزقك وكيف لاوهو ذو القوة المتين يريد منك فقط عبادته لذلك لم يخلقنا الله للعب ولهو على هذه الأرض بل من أجل عبادته ولذالك ارسل الينا كتبه السماويه (التوراة والأنجيل والقرآن )حتى تكون لنا نورا في هذه الحياة لذالك بعد هذا التوضيح أسالك لماذا خلق الله الجنه والنار ؟ الأجابه بسيطه جدا لأنه من اتقى الله وعمل عملا صالحا في حياته وعبد الله حق عبادته ومات على ذالك فانه يدخل جنات النعيم أما من كانت حياته مليئه بالذنوب والمعاصي والكفر بالله عز وجل ومات على ذالك فانه يدخل جهنم وبئس المصير لذالك تجد الموضوع بكل بساطه ان العلاقه ليس حب مشروط أو حب غير مشروط بل هي دار اختبار فمن عمل صالحا دخل الجنه وقد فاز ومن لم يعمل دخل النار وقد انهزم اما صورة الحب هنا بين الله وعبيده فهي خوفه عليهم من الذنوب والمعاصي وأن يموتوا عليها من دون ان يتوبوا وتضيع الفرصه عليهم اسمع قول الله تعالى في سورة الزمر (قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لاتقنطوا من رحمة الله ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا انه هو الغفور الرحيم -53- ) انظر معي الى الكيفيه التي خاطب بها الله المذنبين في هذه الآيه لم يقل يامذنبين بل قال ياعبادي اذا بدأ الله خطابه معهم بأنه جل شأنه لم ينسبهم الى ذنوبهم ايضا أنظر الى الأمل الكبير الذي وضعه الله لهؤلاء الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم بالذنوب والمعاصي ووصلو الى مرحلة اليأس يناديهم الله بهذه الصورة الطيبه ويبشرهم من سابع سماء بأن لا تيأسوا من روح الله ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا انه هو الغور الرحيم الا تعلم ياعزيزي بأن أعلى مراتب الحب هو الخوف على الشيء وهذه الآيه لهي أكبر دليل لهم على خوف الله ومحبته لعبيده بدون شروط يامن تدعي بأن محبة الله مشروطه 
أكتفي بذالك اليوم ولا كن قبل ان انتهي هناك سؤال أريد ان أسأله لك :
عندما سألت هل في المسيحيه شيئا ضد الأنسانيه أقول لك وهل كرسي الأعتراف عندما أجلس عليه وأعترف بذنوبي لشخص مثلي لا يزيد أوينقص عني في شيء وأفضح نفسي أمامه الذي سترالله علي بها آملا منه بأن يغفر ذنوبي هل هذه انسانيه من أعطى الحق لهذا الشخص بأن يغفر الذنوب التي أفضح بها نفسي أمامه وهل هذا الشخص الذي أقوم بفضح نفسي أمامه من يغفر له ذنوبه اذا اذنب ؟؟؟؟
*تم تحرير المخالفة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*استفانوس*


----------



## ديني الإسلام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*بعد اذن الأخ جهاد أقتبس مشاركته ولكن بخط أكبر وأوضح حتى يستفيد منها الجميع وأتمنى عليه أن يكبر خطه في المشاركات القادمة إن شاء الله تعالى*​ 



جهاد حامد محمد قال:


> *###############
> والحمدلله على نعمة الأسلام والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد اما بعد000 عزيزي avram بداية أريد ان اشكرك على أسلوبك الجيد والمهذب في هذا الحوار وأريد ان أخبرك ان الموضوع قد شدني جدا لذلك سأخاطبك كل يوم عن كل نقطه قد كتبت فيها وأريد بل أرجو منك بأن هذه المواضيع الذي سنتناقش فيها لا تؤخذ بصورة انت ترد وأنا أرد عليك بل تؤخذ بتفكير وتمعن حتى يستفيد كل منا بها 000​*
> *في البدايه كتبت في مقدمتك ان هذا الدين ليس من عند الله بل هو من عند الشيطان أريد ان اسألك كيف اقتنعت بأن هذا الدين ليس من عند الله وأنه من عمل الشيطان يجب ان تكون لديك استنتاجات أوصلتك الى هذه الحقيقه أرجو منك اعلامي بها 0000ام ان كان هذا الدين من عمل الشيطان فدعني أخبرك ياعزيزي مايدعوني اليه ديني يدعوني الى صلة الرحم والصدق والأمانه وعدم خيانتها ويدعوني الى بر الوالدين وعدم ظلم الناس مهما كانت ديانتهم والمحافظه على الجار وعدم ايذائه والتصدق على الفقراء والمساكين ومناصرة الضعفاء والمساكين وكفالة اليتيم وينهاني عن الفحش والرذيله 00000الخ كل ذلك وغيرها من مكارم الأخلاق والصفات الحميده الكثير الكثير وهذا كله موجود في كتاب الله الكريم وسنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هل بعد ذالك كله يضحك عليك قلبك ويقنعك بأن هذا من عمل الشيطان عزيزي avram ان قلبك قد خانك وقد شل عقلك عن التفكير000*
> *أسباب رفضك للأسلام كأنسان:*
> ...


تم تحرير المخالفة
ــــــــــــــــــــ
استفانوس


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



جهاد حامد محمد قال:


> اخي العزيز
> اولا ماابتدت به هو مخالف للقوانين
> فسلامك مرفوض
> اما ان تسلم على الجميع او ان تتركه لك​في البدايه كتبت في مقدمتك ان هذا الدين ليس من عند الله بل هو من عند الشيطان أريد ان اسألك كيف اقتنعت بأن هذا الدين ليس من عند الله وأنه من عمل الشيطان يجب ان تكون لديك استنتاجات أوصلتك الى هذه الحقيقه أرجو منك اعلامي بها
> ...


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

<P>





ديني الإسلام قال:


> <DIV align=center><B><FONT size=5><FONT color=purple>بعد اذن الأخ جهاد أقتبس مشاركته ولكن بخط أكبر وأوضح حتى يستفيد منها الجميع وأتمنى عليه أن يكبر خطه في المشاركات القادمة إن شاء الله تعالى
> 
> الأخ / ديني الأسلام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا آسف لصغر الخط وانشالله سأتفادى هذا الخطأ في المرات القادمه وجزيت خيرا على اهتمامك


----------



## ديني الإسلام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*





استفانوس قال:





جهاد حامد محمد قال:



اخي العزيز 
اولا ماابتدت به هو مخالف للقوانين
فسلامك مرفوض
اما ان تسلم على الجميع او ان تتركه لك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا أخي السلام من الله تعالى بالفعل على من اتبع الهدى سواء أنتم أن نحن أم غيرنا

ولا يمكن أن يستوي عند الله  المتقون والأشرار ولا المؤنون والفجار

فهذه كلمة حق لا بد من الإعتراف بها

أنت في دينك تعتقد أنني كافر ومصيري الى الهلاك لأنني لا أومن بيسوع كإله ومخلص - أليس كذلك؟

وأنا أومن في ديني أنك كافر ومصيرك غلى جهنم لأنك لا تؤمن بواحدنية الله تعالى وبرسالة نبييه محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ولا بكتابه القرآن الكريم

فلنكن واقعيين بعض الشيء - أليس كذلك؟



			في البدايه كتبت في مقدمتك ان هذا الدين ليس من عند الله بل هو من عند الشيطان أريد ان اسألك كيف اقتنعت بأن هذا الدين ليس من عند الله وأنه من عمل الشيطان يجب ان تكون لديك استنتاجات أوصلتك الى هذه الحقيقه أرجو منك اعلامي بها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل الدين الذي يقول أن الله يتكون من الآب والإبن والروح القدس وكل واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة إله كامل ومع هذا هؤلاء الثلاثة إله واحد 
هل يعقل أن يكون هذا الكلام من عند الله تعالى

هذا كلام مجانين ولا يصدقه العقلاء أبدا أبدا



انا اقترح عليك عزيزي ان تقرأ القران جيدا
 والاحاديث لترى كيف عبث الشيطان فيه وكان هو الكاتب الاول فيه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فبضل الله نحن نقرا القرآن الكريم بل ونحفظه كاملا عن ظهر قلب ولله الحمد والفضل ونعلم ديننا جيدا



عزيزي لم ياتي قرانك بشي جديد
عن الصفات الادبية
بل جعلها شكلا فقط
لتسهيل الخداع والمكر الذي يحتويه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


من ثمارهم تعرفونهم بالفعل

انظر أبسط مثال في هذا المنتدى ، انظر كيف أخلاقكم معنا وكيف تكذبون وتزورون وكيف تتعاملون معنا بكل إجحاف ، تحذفون كثير من مشاركاتنا ، وتلغون عضوياتنا ولا تسمحون لنا بالدفاع عن ديننا وتسبون وتشتمون بلا أدنى مراعاة أي خلق كريم

انظر كيف أخلاقنا وأخلاقكم - نحن لا نكذب ولا نزور ولا نظلم ونتعامل بكل شفافية وانصاف لأن ديننا أمرنا بهذا
أمرنا أن نعدل مع العدو كما أمرنا أن نعدل مع الصديق 
يقول تعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ لِلّهِ شُهَدَاء بِالْقِسْطِ وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ [المائدة : 8]

فمن منا أقرب غلى الحق ؟ ومن منا أحق برضا الله عز وجل؟



فنعرف حق المعرفة ان الاسلام علم الكذب وسمح بها

أنقر للتوسيع...

أرأيت كيف تفترون وتزورون  وتدلسون وتكذبون؟

قال تعالى ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ [غافر : 28]

وقال تعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَكُونُواْ مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ [التوبة : 119]

وهذه مجموعة أحاديث لنبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام 

 3037 - إن الصدق يهدي إلى البر ، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة ، وإن الرجل ليصدق حتى يكون صديقا ، وإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور ، وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار ، وإن الرجل ليكذب ، حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا .
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 6094

2000 - إن الصدق بر . وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة . وإن العبد ليتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا . وإن الكذب فجور . وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار . وإن العبد ليتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب كذابا
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: مسلم  -  المصدر: المسند الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2607

2001 - إن الصدق يهدي إلى البر . وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة . وإن الرجل ليصدق حتى يكتب صديقا . وإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور . وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار . وإن الرجل ليكذب حتى يكتب كذابا
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: مسلم  -  المصدر: المسند الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2607

2002 - عليكم بالصدق . فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر . وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة . وما يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا . وإياكم والكذب . فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور . وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار . وما يزال الرجل يكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا . وفي رواية : بهذا الإسناد . ولم يذكر في حديث عيسى " ويتحرى الصدق . ويتحرى الكذب " . وفي حديث ابن مسهر " حتى يكتبه الله " .
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: مسلم  -  المصدر: المسند الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2607

156631 - إياكم والكذب ؛ فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور ، وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار ، وإن الرجل ليكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا ؛ وعليكم بالصدق ، فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر ، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة ، وإن الرجل ليصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]  -  المحدث: أبو داود  -  المصدر: سنن أبي داود  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 4989

23045 - عليكم بالصدق فإنه يهدي إلى البر ، والبر يهدي إلى الجنة ، وإياكم والكذب فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور ، والفجور يهدي إلى النار ، ولا يزال الرجل يصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا ، ولا يزال يكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا
الراوي: أبو بكر الصديق  -  خلاصة الدرجة: عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد بهذا الإسناد مرفوعا غريب  -  المحدث: ابن عدي  -  المصدر: الكامل في الضعفاء  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/101

213482 - إن الصدق يهدي إلى البر ، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة ، وإن الرجل ليصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا ، وإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور ، وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار ، وإن الرجل ليكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: عزيز مرفوعا من حديث الأعمش  -  المحدث: أبو نعيم  -  المصدر: حلية الأولياء  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 8/424

159710 - إياكم والكذب ، فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور ، والفجور يهدي إلى النار ، وإن الرجل ليكذب فيتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا ، وعليكم بالصدق فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر ، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة ، وإن الرجل ليصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: مسند مرفوع  -  المحدث: ابن عبدالبر  -  المصدر: الاستذكار  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/585

127185 - الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار ، وإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة ، وإنه يقال للكاذب كذب وفجر ويقال للصادق صدق وبر ، وإن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنبأنا أن الرجل يكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا ويصدق حتى يكتب صديقا
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [فيه] سعد بن سعيد المقبري ينظر حاله  -  المحدث: ابن القيسراني  -  المصدر: ذخيرة الحفاظ  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/1925

131579 - عليكم بالصدق فإنه يهدي إلى البر والبر يهدي إلى الجنة ، وإياكم والكذب فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور والفجور يهدي إلى النار ، ولا يزال الرجل يصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا ، ولا يزال يكذب حتى يكذب عند الله كذابا
الراوي: أبو بكر الصديق  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [فيه] عمرو بن ثابت متروك  -  المحدث: ابن القيسراني  -  المصدر: ذخيرة الحفاظ  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/1597

17042 - عليكم بالصدق فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة وما يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا وإياكم والكذب فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار وما يزال العبد يكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا
الراوي: عبد الله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: ابن العربي  -  المصدر: عارضة الأحوذي  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/343

208284 - عليكم بالصدق فإنه يهدي إلى البر ، وهما في الجنة ، وإياكم والكذب فإنه يهدي إلى الفجور ، وهما في النار
الراوي: معاوية بن أبي سفيان  -  خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده حسن  -  المحدث: المنذري  -  المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/52

177955 - عليكم بالصدق ؛ فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر ، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة ، ولا يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا . وإياكم والكذب ، فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور ، وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار ، ولا يزال الرجل يكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا
الراوي: -  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: ابن تيمية  -  المصدر: منهاج السنة  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/268 




ولم يكن يعلم الامانة حتى السرقة في الاسلام
 مباحة

أنقر للتوسيع...

إِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَن تُؤدُّواْ الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُم بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَن تَحْكُمُواْ بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ اللّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُم بِهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعاً بَصِيراً [النساء : 58]

ويقول عليه الصلاة والسلام (  155922 - أد الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك ، ولا تخن من خانك
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]  -  المحدث: أبو داود  -  المصدر: سنن أبي داود  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3535

 10700 - أد الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك ، ولا تخن من خانك
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: حسن غريب  -  المحدث: الترمذي  -  المصدر: سنن الترمذي  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1264
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اخي الفاضل
انا لااريد ان اقف بجانبك بتشتيت الموضوع
ولكن سوف اجيبك 


> يا أخي السلام من الله تعالى بالفعل على من اتبع الهدى سواء أنتم أن نحن أم غيرنا


انت تناقض نفسك ياعزيزي فااله الاسلام حرم عليك ان ترمي السلام على غير المسلم
فلماذا التدليس 



> أنت في دينك تعتقد أنني كافر ومصيري الى الهلاك لأنني لا أومن بيسوع كإله ومخلص - أليس كذلك؟


ومن قال لك اننا نقول لك انت كافر
بل نحن لا ندين مادمت في الحياة قد تؤمن وتخلص من النار المعدة لابليس وملائكته


> وأنا أومن في ديني أنك كافر ومصيرك غلى جهنم لأنك لا تؤمن بواحدنية الله تعالى وبرسالة نبييه محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ولا بكتابه القرآن الكريم


ومن قال لك ان المسيحية لاتؤمن بواحدانية الله
فهذا اكبر جهل استعمر العقول منذ 1400 سنة 
والهك اله الاسلام يناقض نفسه في كل نص قراني فمرة يرفع المسيحية ومرة اخرى الى جهنم
ياريت يعتمد هذا الاله على موقف واحد ويكون صاحب مبدأ


> فبضل الله نحن نقرا القرآن الكريم بل ونحفظه كاملا عن ظهر قلب ولله الحمد والفضل ونعلم ديننا جيدا


هنا تكمن المشكلة
الاسلام يحفظ
ولكن بلا فهم
وها هي المذاهب الاسلامية المختلفة في العقيدة والاحاديث حتى في القران
والكل يكفر الكل
فاانت يااخي تتكلم مع شخص يعيش وسط هذه المخالفات ولم اتي البارحة من القمر
اعقل وابحث للعلك تصل الى الحقيقة الغائبة وتعترف باله الكون الذي يحبك
وتلعن هذا الاله الذي قيدك في ظلمات الشر والقتل والسلب وانتهاك اعراض الناس 
وجعل الشهوة اساس الدين
اكرر عليك ادخل الى المنتدى الحوار الاسلامي لتكتشف شناعة دينك


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

في ردك لي يا عزيزي استفانوس لم أجد منك اجابه واحده شافيه لصدري فاجابتك للأسف ماكانت الى كمايلي :
(انا اقترح عليك عزيزي ان تقرأ القران جيدا والاحاديث لترى كيف عبث الشيطان فيه وكان هو الكاتب الاول فيه)​واليك تعليقي على تلك الأجابه:
أ - أسالك هل قرأت موضوعي جيدا للأسف على ما أرى بأنك لم تقرأه جيدا لأني قد طلبت في مشاركتي طلبا قمت باقتباسه في مشاركتك وهو (استنتاجات جعلت avram كتب في مشاركته بأن هذا الدين ليس من عند الله بل هو من عند الشيطان ) طلب بسيط لأنسان يعتقد أو يؤمن بشيء يظن انه هو الحق ولاكن قام للأسف عزيزي استفانوس بالرد بدل من avram ومع هذا سأرد عليه :
ياعزيزي هل كنت تعتقد عندما جئت الى هذا الموقع وأشتركت فيه وعندما كنت أكتب مشاركاتي فيه لم أقرأ قرآني جيدا او أحاديث خير الخلق محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ياعزيزي ان كتاب الله وسنة نبيه هما النور اللذان ينيرا طريقي في هذه الدنيا وهم السبيل الوحيد للفوز والنجاة بحياتنا الأخرى باذن الله؛؛؛ وهناك أيضا ملاحظه تدل على تخبطك و عدم اتزانك في اجابتك وهي كيف تخبرني بأن الشيطان قد عبث في قرآني هذا معناه اعتراف منك بأنه من
الله والشيطان عبث فيه ثم تكتب بعد ذالك بأنه الكاتب الأول فيه بالله عليك اختر واحده من هذا الأمر!!!!!!!! عزيزي طلبي كان واضحا وليس بهذا الغموض ان كنت تعلم بشيء فقله ولا تملي علي باقتراحات لا تدل الى على ضعف مقترحها ولدي سؤال لك وياليت تجبه لي بوضوح : كم عدد الآناجيل الموجوده في العالم وكم مره تم تعديلها؟؟؟؟

عزيزي لم ياتي قرانك بشي جديد
عن الصفات الادبية
بل جعلها شكلا فقط
لتسهيل الخداع والمكر الذي يحتويه
فنعرف حق المعرفة ان الاسلام علم الكذب وسمح بها
ولم يكن يعلم الامانة حتى السرقة في الاسلام مباحة
اليك ردي عن هذا الكلام:
ب - انت الآن تعترف بأن هذه الصفات موجوده فعلا بالقرآن ولاكن شكلا فقط هذا ماكتبته في مشاركتك وهذا جيد في حد ذاته رغم انك كتبت انه شكلا وهذا مشكلتك انت وليست مشكلة القرآن
اما بخصوص المعرفه التي تعرفها حق المعرفه ان الاسلام علم الكذب وسمح به وأنه لم يعلم الأمانه حتى السرقه في الأسلام مباحه!!!!!! اين هو دليلك يا أيها العارف أريد نص من نصوص ديننا الحنيف سواء من القرآن أو سنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يبيح الكذب ويبيح السرقه ((( أنا أتحداك اذا كنت صادقا مع نفسك أولا)))وياليت ترسل لي اجابه واضحه من غير مراوغه

يجب اعادة النظر في هذا الكلام المغلوط
اليك تعليقي على اجابتك :
ج - انا مستعد لأعادة نظرك في هذا الكلام ومنتظر ردك بشأنه

هل انت وامتاكد من كلامك هذا على التوراة والانجيل 
ولنا عودة على ماتظهر بعكس ماتخفيه
لانك لاتؤمن به 
فلماذا هذا التدليس 
واخيرا انصحك بالدخول الى المنتدى الحوار الاسلامي
لكي ترى مالا يطيب لك من الحقائق المغيبة 
وتتعرف على الاسلام الحقيقي
اليك تعليقي:
د - نعم متأكد من كلامي هذا واليك دليلي من كتاب الله من سورة البقره (ءامن الرسول بما أنزل اليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملآئكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا واليك المصير -285-) اليست هذه الكتب التي جائت من عند الله هي التوراة و الأنجيل والزبور وكان خاتم هذه الكتب هو القرآن ولاكن ياعزيزي استفانوس انت تعلم ان الأنجيل الذي أؤمن به الأنجيل الذي نزل من الله على نبيه وعبده عيسى (المسيح) عليه السلام  وليس انجيل لوقا ولا يوحنا ولا متى ولا مرقص ولا رسائل بولس فتلك هي اناجيلكم التي وضعتموها انتم بأيديكم والله عليم بها
 ولذلك انا لست بمدلس عليكم فأن الأيمان بكل الكتب السماويه السابق ذكرها هي من صميم الأيمان بدين الأسلام 
وأخيرا عزيزي استفانوس اريد ان انبهك لملوحظه وأرجوا منها الخير لك انشالله:
الا تلاحظ معي انه مكتوب على انجيلكم انجيل لوقا - انجيل متى - انجيل يوحنا - انجيل مرقص واذا لاحظت القرآن ليس مكتوب عليه الى كتاب الله حتى كلمة كتاب أو قرآن محمد ليست مكتوبه عليه لأنه ليس بقرآن محمد بل هو من عند الله أما أنجيلكم فلماذا نسب الى هؤلاء البشر ولم تنسبوه الى الله!!!!! 
أما بخصوص دخولي الى منتدى الحوار الأسلامي فلبيك لبيك وأبشر بدخولي عليه قريبا انشالله00000​


----------



## وليم تل (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



siag_gis قال:


> *اخي وليم
> للمرة الثانية
> انت تقول انك لا تشرك بالله وانا اقول لك بمنتهى البساطة اثبت لي هذا ... وذكرت لك كلمة ( سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح ) وهى الكلمة التي ترسل من منتداكم والتي توضح الشرك البين والذي لا يحتاج الى ذكاء ....
> يا اخي انا قلت لك اني لست عالما بالدين ولكني تعلمت من الرسول ان خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ... ولهذا ارفض ان اكون جاهلا بامر ما او لا اعرف كل جوانبه او جزء منها واجيب عليها ... وهذا ليس عيبا بل هى ميزة تجعلني فوق من يحاول تفسير الاحاديث والكتب السماوية على هواه ... او يدعي العلم وهو لا يعرف الرد على اسهل الاسئلة ... وبالرغم من ذلك فهو لا يعترف بجهله .... اين الزكاء في هذا .
> ...


اخى الحبيب سياج
قلت ان حديثك قد يشعرنى بالتوتر او الاهتزاز ومضمون ردك انى جاهل وادعى العلم وفى نفس الوقت قلت انى اسبك فقط لذكرى كنت اتوقع ان تكون اذكى من ذلك ولم اقل عكسها وكان ردى بخصوص بدون تعليق وليس فى العموم
وهذا هو الفرق بين تعاليمى المسيحية وتعاليمك الاسلامية
انتم تسبوننا وتتهمونا بالسب تتهمونا بالكفر ونحن لا نكفر احد
حتى عندما سردت اجزاء من سيرة محمدا قلت انى افسر على هوائى رغم ذكرى لمراجعاتها وكلها من كتبكم مثل
السيرة النبوية لابن هشام.....السيرة الحلبية فى سيرة الامين المأمون....
الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد.....صحيح البخارى....صحيح مسلم....القرطبى
الطبرى 
ولا لا  تعترف بهؤلاء وتنعتهم بالجهل
اما لو اردت ان تعرف من هو المسيح وتفهم معنى الثالوث المقدس قلتها فى ردودى السابقة هناك قسم للمسيحيات بالمنتدى ادخلة فسيفتح شهيتك للعلم وان لم يعجبك فامامك النت ملىء بالمواقع التى ترشدك لم تبغية
واعذرنى اخى الحبيب عندما اقول لو اردت التحاور معى فاعلم اولا اداب الحوار
مع مراجعة كل ردودى السابقة ولا ترد اجابة سؤال بسؤال ؟!
ودمت بود


----------



## وليم تل (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

( أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافاً كَثِيراً) (النساء:82)





((( هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ) (البقرة:29) 
وهنا نرى ان الله خلق مافى الارض جميعا .. و كلمة جميعا تعنى ان الله خلق الاشجار والبحار والانهار والجبال  وكل مافى الارض جميعا ......  ثم استوى الى السماء وسواها...



  ولكنة يقول فى( سورة النازعات)

((( أَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقاً أَمِ السَّمَاء بَنَاهَا{27} رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا {28} وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا {29} وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا {30} أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَاءهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا {31} وَالْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا {32} مَتَاعاً لَّكُمْ وَلِأَنْعَامِكُمْ {33}  ))) 



و من الايات هنا نعرف إن الله سوى السماء الاول واصبح هناك ليل وضحى ثم بعد ذلك دحا الارض و خلق الماء والمرعى من الارض وارسى الجبال .... وهذا يناقض ( البقرة 29)  التى تقول ان الله هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ ((( جَمِيعاً))) اى بمافيها من ماء ومرعى وجبال قبل خلق السماء 



ونجد فى (سورة فصلت )
قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَنْدَادًا ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاءً لِلسَّائِلِينَ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ / فصّلت 9-  11 



فهنا الله خلق الارض اولا ووضع فيها الرواسى ثم سوى السماء .. بينما فى النازعات يقول ان الله سوى السماء اولا  ثم جعل الرواسى فى الارض حيث قال ( وَالْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا {32} 



السؤال هنا: هل الله خلق كل مافى الارض جميعا من ماء ومرعى وجبال ثم سوى السماء بحسب ( البقرة 29 ) أم ان الله سوى السماء اولا ثم خلق ما فى الارض من ماء ومرعى وجبال بحسب ( النازعات 27- 31) ؟؟؟؟



ان الماء والمرعى والجبال هل هى اشياء فى الارض ام لا؟؟؟؟؟  طبعا هى اشياء فى الارض ... فبحسب البقرة 29 يكون الله قد خلقهم الاول لان الله خلق مافى الارض جميعا ثم سوى السماء



لكن فى النازعات نجد ان الله سوى السماء الاول ويقول كلمة ( وبعد ذلك) (الارض بعد ذلك ) اخرج منها الماء والمرعى والجبال



هل تقدر ان تقول لى الانهار خلقت قبل خلق السماء آم خلقت بعد خلق السماء؟؟؟؟

لو قرأت (  البقرة 29  ) لايساورك ادنى شك فى ان الله خلق الانهار اولا قبل خلق السماء  لان الانهار هى شى فى الارض والله خلق مافى الارض جميعا الاول  ... لكن فى النازعات  الله خلق السماء الاول وبعد ذلك اخرج الماء اى الانهار وجعل المرعى وهو الشى المعتمد على المياة  



السؤال الثانى:

الجبال التى هى الرواسى هل خلقها الله اولا قبل السماء (  وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا)( سورة فصلت ) آم السماء كانت اولا قبل الجبال  (وَالْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا {32} سورة النازعات) ؟؟؟؟





ان لم يكن هذا هو التناقض فماذا يكون التناقض؟؟؟؟ )أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافاً كَثِيراً) (النساء:82) وهنا نجد مابين سورة البقرة و سورة النازعات اختلافا كثيرا




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2-  إنطاقه الشخص الواحد في الموقف الواحد بعبارات مختلفة حين يكرر القصة، هذا جاء فى القران 



انها قصة واحدة هى ان النبى موسى راى نار وسمع الله يكلمه.. فجاءت فى القران نفس القصة فى 3 سور مختلفة ( لماذا لم تاتى فى سورة واحدة كما يقولون لنا لماذا لا يكون انجيل واحد طالما نفس القصص وهذا موضوع اخر؟؟) وفى نفس القصة الواحدة نجد هنا اختلافا كبيرا فى نصوصها كما يلى:



سورة النمل ( إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لأَهْلِهِ إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً سَآتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ آتِيكُم بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (7) فَلَمَّا جَاءَهَا نُودِيَ أَن بُورِكَ مَن فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ (8)



سورة القصص (فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بَأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَاراً قَالَ لأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّـكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ (29) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِن شَاطِئِ الوَادِ الأَيْمَنِ فِي البُقْعَةِ المُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَن يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ العَالَمِينَ (30)



سورة طة (وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى (9) إِذْ رَأَى نَاراً فَقَالَ لأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى (10) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَى (11) إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ المُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (12) وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى (13) إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ لِذِكْرِي 14 )



وهنا نجد ان اقوال موسى لأهلة مختلفة عن بعضها البعض تماما  فى نفس الموقف الواحد الغير متكرر... 



فهل قال موسى لأهلة (إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً سَآتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ آتِيكُم بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ ) ( النمل7 )



 آم قال لهم (إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى) ( طه 10) 



 آم قال لهم (إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِّنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّـكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ ) ( القصص 29)



فغير اختلاف الكلام الواضح فإننا نجد فى الآية الأولى تاكيد بأنه سيأتيهم منها ( سآتيكم منها ) اما الايات الاخرى نرى انه غير متاكد ويدلل على هذا بقوله ( لعلى) 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



3-  وكذلك اقوال الله لموسى في نفس الموقف مختلفة تماما



فكيف نادى الله موسى؟؟؟ هل ( نُودِيَ أَن بُورِكَ مَن فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ )



 آم (نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَى  إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ المُقَدَّسِ طُوًى وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى  إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ لِذِكْرِي )



 آم (نُودِيَ مِن شَاطِئِ الوَادِ الأَيْمَنِ فِي البُقْعَةِ المُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَن يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ العَالَمِينَ )




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



4-   جواب قوم لوط في سورة الأعراف (7/82) مختلف عن سورة العنكبوت ( 29/29 )



ففى سورة الاعراف( وَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ أَخْرِجُوهُم مِّن قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ {82} فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلاَّ امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ {83} وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِم مَّطَراً فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ {84}



وجاء فى سورة العنكبوت((( وَلُوطاً إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُم بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّنَ الْعَالَمِينَ {28} أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَتَقْطَعُونَ السَّبِيلَ وَتَأْتُونَ فِي نَادِيكُمُ الْمُنكَرَ فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلَّا أَن قَالُوا ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابِ اللَّهِ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ{29} قَالَ رَبِّ انصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ {30}




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



 5-    فى بشارة الملاك لمريم بالمسيح قالت مريم فى سورة ال عمران (قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكِ اللّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ {47}

بينما فى سورة مريم قالت فى نفس الحادثة ونفس الموقف كلام مختلف حيث تقول الاية ( قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً {20}




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



6-     ( قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ) (الزمر:53) وهنا نرى ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا ولكنة يقول فى(النساء:48)  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْماً عَظِيماً)    




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



7-     السورة 21: 76الآية ذكر بها أن نوح وأهل بيته قد نجوا من الفيضان(وَنُوحاً إِذْ نَادَى مِنْ قَبْلُ فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ مِنَ الْكَرْبِ الْعَظِيمِ) (الانبياء:76) 

 ، ولكن السورة 11: ذكر بها أن أحد أولاد نوح قد غرق؟ (قَالَ سَآوي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنَ الْمَاءِ قَالَ لا عَاصِمَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا مَنْ رَحِمَ وَحَالَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْمَوْجُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُغْرَقِينَ) (هود:43) 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8-  ( البقرة 29)( وهو الذى خلق لكم مافى الارض ثم استوى الى السماء فسواهن سبع سموات )( فصلت 9- 10 –12)(انكم لتكفرون بالذى خلق الارض فى يومين .. ثم استوى الى السماء وهى دخان .. فقضاهن سبع سموات فى يومين) ومن هذا نعرف ان الله خلق ارض واحدة و7 سموات  ثم يناقض القران نفسة ويذكر شى غريب نفاة العلم تماما ( الطلاق 12) ( الله الذى خلق سبع سموات ومن الارض مثلهن يتنزل الامر بينهن لتعلما ان الله على كل شى قدير ) فمن العاقل الذى يصدق ان هناك 7 كرات ارضية بعد ان اقر القران سابقا انها ارضا واحدة و7 سموات وبعد عصر العلم والفضاء الذى صور كل شى؟ فما هى السبع الاراضى هذة ومامدى مشابهتهن للسبع سموات؟ 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9- ( الانعام 22و23) (ثم نقول للذين اشركوا اين شركاؤكم الذين كنتم تزعمون ثم لم تكن فتنتهم الا ان قالوا والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين) مع انة ورد فى(سورة النساء 42 ) ( يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم الارض ولايكتمون الله حديثا ) ففى الاية الاولى نرى انهم كتموا وفى الثانية انهم لا يكتمون




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



10 –( سورة فصلت 9 – 11 )   قل ائنكم لتكفرون بالذى خلق الارض فى يومين وتجعلون لة اندادا ذلك رب العالمين وجعل فيها رواسى من فوقها وبارك فيها وقدر فيها اقواتها فى اربعة ايام سواء للسائلين ثم استوى الى السماء وهى دخان فقال لها وللارض ائتيا طوعا او كرها قالتا اتينا طائعين) فيفهم من ايات السورة هذة ان الله خلق الارض اولا ثم السماء

 مع انة ورد فى سورة (النازعات 27) (ام السماء بناها ) ثم فى الاية 30 ( والارض بعد ذلك دحاها ) .. وهنا نرى خلق السماء اولا ثم الارض ثانية  ((سورة النازعات، آيات 27-30: أَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمِ السَّمَاء بَنَاهَا رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا ))

 فيفهم من ايات فصلت ان الله خلق الارض اولا ثم السماء بعد ذلك . اما ايات النازعات ترينا ان الله خلق السماء اولا ثم الارض ثانية .. 

سورة البقرة، آية 29: هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُم مَّا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ 

فسورة البقرة وسورة فصلت تذكران خلق الله للأرض أولا ثم السماء. بينما سورة النازعات تذكر خلق السماء أولا ثم الأرض وهذا هو التناقض


----------



## ديني الإسلام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*




> وليم تل قال:
> 
> 
> > ( أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافاً كَثِيراً) (النساء:82)
> ...


​


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



> اما بخصوص المعرفه التي تعرفها حق المعرفه ان الاسلام علم الكذب وسمح به وأنه لم يعلم الأمانه حتى السرقه في الأسلام مباحه!!!!!! اين هو دليلك يا أيها العارف أريد نص من نصوص ديننا الحنيف سواء من القرآن أو سنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يبيح الكذب ويبيح السرقه ((( أنا أتحداك اذا كنت صادقا مع نفسك أولا)))وياليت ترسل لي اجابه واضحه من غير مراوغه


اضحكتني يارجل
انتظرني حتى اعطيك الدليل تلو الدليل
على هذا الدين
وعدم معرفتك به


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

‏ونبدأ من هذا الحديث
حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي عدي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حبيب بن أبي ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زيد بن وهب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي ذر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال لي ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏من مات من أمتك لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة أو لم يدخل النار قال وإن زنى وإن *سرق *
فماذا تقول في هذا الحديث ياصاح


----------



## ديني الإسلام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*




استفانوس قال:


> اضحكتني يارجل
> انتظرني حتى اعطيك الدليل تلو الدليل
> على هذا الدين
> وعدم معرفتك به


يا استاذ وفر على نفسك 
نحن نعلم ما ستنقله وهو حديث 

 68398 -  رخص النبي من الكذب في ثلاث : في الحرب ، و في الإصلاح بين الناس ، و قول الرجل لامرأته . و في رواية : و حديث الرجل امرأته ، و حديث المرأة زوجها
الراوي: أم كلثوم بنت عقبة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 545

150532 - ما سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رخص في شيء من الكذب إلا في ثلاث الرجل يقول القول يريد به الإصلاح والرجل يقول القول في الحرب والرجل يحدث امرأته والمرأة تحدث زوجها
الراوي: أم كلثوم بنت عقبة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: له شاهد نحوه  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/898

وهذا لا يتعارض مع تحريم الكذب واعتباره عملا قبيحا وخلقا فاسدا

ولكن في هذه الأحوال الثلاثة فيه منفعة وفيه خير ومصلحة

ففي الحرب لو قبض عليك الأعداء وطلبوا منك أن تفشي سر جيشك ، هل ستصدق معهم وتقول لهم الحقيقة أم أنك ستكذب عليهم وتخدعهم وتضللهم من أجل مصلحة جيشك؟

ولو كان لك صاحبان متخاصمين وكل منهما يسب في الآخر ويشتم فيه ، فهل يا ترى ستذهب كل واحد منهما وتقول له الحقيقة بأن صاحبه يشتم عليه ويسب فيه،؟ أم أن الحكمة والمنطق والمصلحة والعقل والمنطق يحتم عليك أن تكذب عليه وتقول له أن صاحبك يحبك ويمدح فيك ، وذلك من أجل تأليف القلوب


وأما بالنسبة للكذب بين الزوجين فهو في الأمور التي تديم العشرة فقط وهي مثل كأن تكون الزوجة غير جميلة فيقول لها الزوج أنت زي القمر والعكس 

فهل هذا عمل قبيح أو  شيء سيء أيها العاقل؟

أترك الحكم لكل منصف
​


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

ياحبيبي
الكذب كذب
لاتجمله
الله اله عادل ولايساكن الاشرار
فنحن نعرف ان لكل منكم فتاوي تبيح على السرقة والقتل والسلب والاكراه
والزنى والخ ................
فهذا دين مباح لكل من يعشق مغريات العالم


----------



## ديني الإسلام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*


استفانوس قال:



‏ونبدأ من هذا الحديث
حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي عدي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏حبيب بن أبي ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زيد بن وهب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي ذر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال لي ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏من مات من أمتك لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة أو لم يدخل النار قال وإن زنى وإن سرق 
فماذا تقول في هذا الحديث ياصاح

أنقر للتوسيع...

نقول أن المسلم العاصي الذي يفعل الكبائر ولكنه لا يشرك بالله تعالى سيدخل الجنة إما بعد أن يدخل النار ويتطهر من ذنوبه ثم يخرج منها ويدخل الجنة

أو أن الله تعالى يعفو عنه ويسامحه برحمته ويدخل الجنة دون أن يدخل النار

أما الذي يموت على الشرك والكفر بالله تعالى فهذا لا يدخل الجنة أبدا وهي عليه حرام لأن الشرك مسبة لله تعالى وهو ظلم عظيم

قال تعالى ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ [المائدة : 72]

والمعنى - يقسم الله تعالى بأن الذين قالوا: إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم, قد كفروا بمقالتهم هذه, وأخبر تعالى أن المسيح قال لبني إسرائيل: اعبدوا الله وحده لا شريك له, فأنا وأنتم في العبودية سواء. إنه من يعبد مع الله غيره فقد حرَّم الله عليه الجنة, وجعل النار مُستَقَرَّه, وليس له ناصرٌ يُنقذُه منها.
*


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

ياعزيزي
يرجى منك الدخول الى المنتدى الحوار الاسلامي 
لكي لانشتت الموضوع الاصلي
فااذهب الى هناك لتجد مئات المواضيع التي عجز عنها المسلمين بالرد
وان احببت اتي اليك بالروابط 
ولنا لقاء


----------



## ديني الإسلام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



استفانوس قال:


> ياحبيبي
> الكذب كذب
> لاتجمله
> الله اله عادل ولايساكن الاشرار
> ...



يا أخي رجاء كن منصفا وليكن حوارنا علميا مبنيا على الأدلة ومتجردا من الهوى حتى نصل من خلاله الى الحق الذي يريده الله تعالى من عباده أن يلتزموه وأن يسلكوه وأن يؤمنوا به

أنت لم تجب على أسئلتي

ففي الحرب لو قبض عليك الأعداء وطلبوا منك أن تفشي سر جيشك ، هل ستصدق معهم وتقول لهم الحقيقة أم أنك ستكذب عليهم وتخدعهم وتضللهم من أجل مصلحة جيشك؟

ولو كان لك صاحبان متخاصمين وكل منهما يسب في الآخر ويشتم فيه ، فهل يا ترى ستذهب كل واحد منهما وتقول له الحقيقة بأن صاحبه يشتم عليه ويسب فيه،؟ أم أن الحكمة والمنطق والمصلحة والعقل والمنطق يحتم عليك أن تكذب عليه وتقول له أن صاحبك يحبك ويمدح فيك ، وذلك من أجل تأليف القلوب


وأما بالنسبة للكذب بين الزوجين فهو في الأمور التي تديم العشرة فقط وهي مثل كأن تكون الزوجة غير جميلة فيقول لها الزوج أنت زي القمر والعكس

فهل هذا عمل قبيح أو شيء سيء أيها العاقل؟

​


----------



## ديني الإسلام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



استفانوس قال:


> ياعزيزي
> يرجى منك الدخول الى المنتدى الحوار الاسلامي
> لكي لانشتت الموضوع الاصلي
> فااذهب الى هناك لتجد مئات المواضيع التي عجز عنها المسلمين بالرد
> ...


*يا أخي افتح أي موضوع أو ألق أي شبهة ونحن بفضل الله جاهزون للرد عليها بكل ثقة بالأدلة القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة

وفقنا الله وإياك لما فيه رضاه آمين
​*


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

لن اكذب  
ان كنت ارضي الناس فاأنا لست عبدا للمسيح
المسيحية لاتعلم الكذب
المسيحية حياة طاهرة نقية تعتمد على كلمة الله
وللمرة الاخيرة اقول لك لاتشتت الموضوع واختر لك موضوع في المنتدى الاسلامي


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



ديني الإسلام قال:


> *يا أخي افتح أي موضوع أو ألق أي شبهة ونحن بفضل الله جاهزون للرد عليها بكل ثقة بالأدلة القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة​*
> 
> *وفقنا الله وإياك لما فيه رضاه آمين*​


انتظر حتى اتي لك بروابط​


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

ولك بعض الروابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30116
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29568
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13705
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35279
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35449
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35521
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35997
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26209
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28492
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35227
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10522
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2149
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8844
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2026
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2532
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2070
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3469
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2106
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2030
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2028
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2027
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3016
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3351
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3352
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2299
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10579
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20267
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25469
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26488
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35205
اكتفي بهذا


----------



## وليم تل (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

1-   “وَاللاَّتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ فِي الْبُيُوتِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ الْمَوْتُ أَوْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ سَبِيلاً” (النساء ٤:  ١٥).

التفسير الاسلامى :   قالوا أن هذه الآية صارت منسوخة بالحديث، وهو ما رواه عبادة بن الصامت أن النبي قال:  “خذوا عني خذوا عني، قد جعل الله لهن سبيلاً، البكر بالبكر والثيّب بالثيّب. البكر تُجلَد وتُنفَى، والثيّب تُجلَد وتُرجَم”. ثم إن هذا الحديث صار منسوخاً بقوله:  (الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ) (النور:2) 

 وهذا يثبت أن القرآن قد يُنسَخ بالسنَّة، وأن السنَّة قد تُنسخ بالقرآن. هذا رأي فريق من المفسرين.

والفريق الثاني يرى أن هذه الآية صارت منسوخة بآية الجلد. وأما أبو بكر الرازي (لشدة حرصه على الطعن في الشافعي) قال:  “القول الأول أوْلَى” لأن آية الجلد لو كانت متقدمة على قوله “خذوا عني” لما كان لقوله خذوا عني فائدة، فوجب أن يكون قوله “خذوا عني” متقدماً على آية الجلد. وعلى هذا تكون آية الحبس منسوخة بالحديث، ويكون الحديث منسوخاً بآية الجلد. فحينئذ ثبت أن القرآن والسنَّة قد ينسخ أحدهما الآخر. ثم يستضعف البعض تفسير أبي بكر الرازي، ويفسر “فأمسكوهن في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلاً” بأن إمساكهن في البيوت محدود إلى أن يجعل الله لهن سبيلاً، وذلك السبيل كان مجملاً. فلما قال محمد “خذوا عني الثيب تُرجم والبكر تُجلد وتُنفىَ” صار هذا الحديث توضيحاً لتلك الآية لا ناسخاً لها، إلى أن يقول:  ومن المعلوم أن جَعْل هذا الحديث توضيحاً لإحدى الآيتين ومُخصِّصاً الآية الأخرى أَوْلى من الحكم بوقوع النسخ مراراً. وأما أصحاب أبي حنيفة فيقولون إن آية الحبس نُسِخت بآية الجلد (الرازي المجلد التاسع ٢٢٩-٢٣٤).



وتعليقنا على هذا هو :   لقد جاءتنا هذه الآية وتأويلها بغرائب مدهشة 

لم تكن في الحسبان، وهو نسخ القرآن بالسنَّة والسنَّة بالقرآن. زعموا أن السنَّة قد نسخت الآية المتقدمة بحديث “خذوا عني” كما رأيت فيما تقدم. ثم انتصر القرآن لنفسه بأن نسخ حكم السنَّة المذكور بقوله:  “الزاني والزانية فاجلدوا كل واحد مئة جلدة”. فكان القرآن والحديث خصمان يروم كل منهما امتهان الآخر.

ثم أن بعضهم، تخلُّصاً من هذا الأمر المعيب، قالوا إن الحديث “خذوا عني” هو توضيح لآية الحبس لا ناسخ لها، مفسرين “أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلاً” أن هذا السبيل هو ما روي في الحديث:  الجلد والنفي للبكر، والجلد والرجم للثيب. فهل يا ترى من مسلم يرضى بذلك وهو يرى أن آية الحبس مبدولة بآية الجلد. فلو أن ذلك السبيل المذكور بآية الحبس هو النفي والرجم (بحسب رواية الحديث) لوضَّحت آية الجلد التابعة ذلك. ولكن هذه الآية نسخت الحديث بالنفي والرجم، فثبت أن حديث الرجم ليس هو السبيل المذكور في آية الحبس.

أيسوغ أن يُنسب مثل هذا العمل لله الجليل العليم؟ وألا نمتهن الله لو قلنا إنه ينسخ كلامه بقول ينافيه، ثم يعود فينسخ الناسخ بقول آخر؟!

2- )فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَاباً فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَراً سَوِيّاً) (مريم:17)  

)وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ) (الانبياء:91) فالاية الاولى تقول ان الله ارسل روحة ( روحنا) ولكن الاخرى تقول (من روحنا) .. فالجزء ليس الكل .. والكل ليس الجزء

3- - ( الزمل 9) ( رب المشرق والمغرب لاالة الا هو فاتخذة وكيلا) وهى حقيقة يعرفها العالم ان هناك مشرق واحد للشمس ومغرب واحد ولكن القران ناقض نفسة بقولة ( رب المشرقين ورب المغربين فباى الاء ربكما تكذبان )( الرحمن 18- 17)

4-  جاء في سورة آل عمرآن الاية 44: " ذلك من أنباء الغيب" ويعني بقوله هذا ان ما جاء من الاية 1 – 43 من آل عمران كان من الغيب المنزل، بمعنى أنه وحي جديد على متلقي الوحي وسامع الايات. بينما الاية 45 – 58 فهو وحي من "الذكر الحكيم" اي الانجيل لان الاية تأتي في ختام ذكر آل عمرآن ومريم والمسيح (آل عمران 33-58.  فكيف يفسر علماء المسلمون هذا؟؟ كيف يكون وحي جديد، وفي نفس الوقت، وحي منقول من الانجيل، بالرغم من أن هذه القصص الانجيليه كانت معروفة ومتداولة بين عرب مكة والحجاز!!!!  
5 - ( المؤمنون 91)( سبحان الله عما يصفون ) و ( الانبياء 22)( سبحان الله رب العرش عما يصفون )وفى ( الشورى 11)( فاطر السموات والارض.. ليس كمثلة شى وهو السميع البصير) وهو يعنى ان الله سبحانه لا مثيل لة ليس كمثله اى شى .. ثم يقول عن الله فى سورة النور 35 ( الله نور السماوات والارض مثل نورة كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح فى زجاجة الزجاجة كانها كوكب درى يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لاشرقية ولاغربية يكاد زيتها يضى ولو لم تمسة نار) وهنا يمثل القران الله بمشكاة و مصباح .. وان قالوا المقصود نور الله وليس الله قلنا ان بداية الاية تذكر ان الله نفسة هو نور السموات والارض اى المقصود بالنور هو الله نفسة

6- عدد الملائكة التي تحدثت الى مريم 

حسب سورة ال عمران ملائكة جمع ولكن فى سورة مريم ملاكا واحدا ( روحنا) 

)وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ) (آل عمران:42) 

)إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ) (آل عمران:45) 

)فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَاباً فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَراً سَوِيّاً) (مريم:17) 

)قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكِ اللَّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ) (آل عمران:47) 



ويقول المسلمون أنه "ربما" كانت هناك مناسبتين لحديث الملائكة مع مريم ، وإجابة ذلك هي أن البشارة بشيء تتم مرة واحدة ، وأية مرة أخرى تصبح بشارة "قديمة" ·

7-  سورة الانبياء (21/30) تقول "السموات والأرض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما" ، أي وحدة واحدة ثم تم فصلهما ، بينما ذكرت سورة فصلت (41/9-11) خلق الأرض في يومين ، ثم إستوى الى السماء وهي دخان (بخلاف الأرض) أي كانتا شيئين منفصلين فعلا ·

8-  ( الانفال 61) ( وان جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على اللة انة هو السميع العليم) وفى (البقرة 208) ( ياايها الذين امنوا ادخلوا فى السلم كافة ولاتتبعوا خطوات الشيطان انة لكم عدو مبين) وهنا يأمر القران المسلمين للجنح الى السلام والدخول فية كافة لكنة ينقض ذلك فى ( محمد 35)(فلا تهنوا وتدعو الى السلم وانتم الاعلون واللة معكم )
9- جاء في سورة الأنعام 6: 84-86 "وَوَهَبْنَا لهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاً هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي المُحْسِنِينَ وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَاليَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطاً وَكُلاً فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى العَالَمِينَ".

ونحن نسأل: كيف صُفَّت هذه الأسماء بلا نظام ولا ترتيب، بما فيها من تقديم وتأخير يدعو للتشويش والخلط؟ فما الداعي لذكر داود وسليمان قبل أيوب ويوسف وموسى وهرون؟ وما الداعي لذكر زكريا ويحيى وعيسى قبل إلياس؟ وما الداعي لذكر إسماعيل بعد إسحق ويعقوب وداود وسليمان وأيوب ويوسف وموسى وهرون وزكريا ويحيى وعيسى وإلياس؟ وما الداعي لذكر أليشع ويونس قبل لوط؟ مع أن الترتيب التاريخي معروف قبل القرآن بمئات السنين، وهو: أيوب في بلاد عوص. وإبراهيم وابن أخيه لوط وابناه إسماعيل وإسحاق وحفيده يعقوب وابن حفيده يوسف. ومن بعدهم موسى وهرون. ومن بعدهم داود وسليمان ابنه. ومن بعدهما إلياس وأليشع تلميذه. ومن بعدهما يونس. هؤلاء كلهم في كتاب اليهود. ومن بعدهم زكريا ويحيى وعيسى في الانجيل كتاب المسيحيين! وهنا نجد ان الكتاب به ريب وليس كما يقول عن نفسه )ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدىً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ) (البقرة:2) 

10 - إذا كان "نهى النفس عن الهوى" في سورة النازعات (79/40) ، كيف "·· أحل لكم ··ماملكت أيمنكم ··· وما إستمتعم به منهن فإتهوهن أجورهن فريضة ··" حسب سورة النساء (4/24)، وقد يقول المسلمون هذا زواج المتعة ، فما الفارق بين الهوى والمتعة ؟ أهي كلمة يقولها الرجل <لقد تزوجتك لفترة نصف لليلة واحدة> مثلا ؟ وأيضا ، أيحق زواج المتعة للنساء أيضا ؟ بالطبع لا فالحديث فقط للرجال · 

وعلاوة على ذلك تكتظ الجنة بالأبكار حسب سورة الواقعة (56/36) · هناك تناقض : تحريم على الأرض وسماح جنسي في الجنة


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

انت ياعزيزي استفانوس قد هزمت هزيمة ساحقه بفضل من الله وحده وهذه الرساله لهي خير دليل على ذالك فهي أظهرت عجزك و عدم معرفتك بشيء البتى  فالعارف لا يعرف ياعزيزي وانت قد كتبت بأنك تعرف دين الأسلام حق معرفته فلماذا الأنتظار يامن تدعي بمعرفة هذا الدين حق معرفه وأنت أجهل الناس به على العموم أدعو اخواني المسلمين بمشاهدة  هذا الأنتصار الساحق ومشاهدة مهاتراتك في مشاركتك الأخيره  وأن يقوموا بالدعاء لي والحمدالله الذي أظهر الحق وزهق الباطل ولتعلم يا استفانوس بأننا جنود مخلصين لهذا الدين


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

لقد تفاجئت من فصل الأداره لأخي ديني الأسلام واني أريد توضيح منهم لماذا تم فصله فلقد قرأت مشاركاته السابقه ولم أجد فيها شئ مخالف لقوانين المنتدى لذالك أرجوا منها توضيح أسباب فصله


----------



## Asdiq (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*




استفانوس قال:


> لن اكذب
> ان كنت ارضي الناس فاأنا لست عبدا للمسيح
> المسيحية لاتعلم الكذب
> المسيحية حياة طاهرة نقية تعتمد على كلمة الله
> وللمرة الاخيرة اقول لك لاتشتت الموضوع واختر لك موضوع في المنتدى الاسلامي


اذا لماذا يكذب علينا قمصكم زكريا بطرس ويفتري على ديننا وقرآننا؟

لماذا يكذب ويقول أن صفة المحبة غير موجودة في إله الإسلام مع أن الآيات كثيرة التي تثبت هذه الصفة؟

إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ [البقرة : 195]

 إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِينَ [البقرة : 222]

 فَإِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ [آل عمران : 76]

إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ [آل عمران : 159]

 إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ [المائدة : 42]

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَن يَرْتَدَّ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَلاَ يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لآئِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ [المائدة : 54]



إما أنه جاهل وإما أنه كذاب

وفي كلا الحالتين قد سقط


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



جهاد حامد محمد قال:


> انت ياعزيزي استفانوس قد هزمت هزيمة ساحقه بفضل من الله وحده وهذه الرساله لهي خير دليل على ذالك فهي أظهرت عجزك و عدم معرفتك بشيء البتى  فالعارف لا يعرف ياعزيزي وانت قد كتبت بأنك تعرف دين الأسلام حق معرفته فلماذا الأنتظار يامن تدعي بمعرفة هذا الدين حق معرفه وأنت أجهل الناس به على العموم أدعو اخواني المسلمين بمشاهدة  هذا الأنتصار الساحق ومشاهدة مهاتراتك في مشاركتك الأخيره  وأن يقوموا بالدعاء لي والحمدالله الذي أظهر الحق وزهق الباطل ولتعلم يا استفانوس بأننا جنود مخلصين لهذا الدين


انتصرنا ...... انتصرنا..... انتصرنا :ura1::ura1::ura1:
ابشروا ابشروا يا قوم استفانوس انهزم يا رجالة من ابو لهب
يا صغنون هل نحن فى حرب ام فى حوار وانتصرت اية دة انت خلتها خل
هو النبى اصبح مدير المرور للجنة ويعطى رخص للكدب مش كفاية رخص الزنى والدعارة والسرقة والقتل وهل الرخصة لها تاريخ انتهاء ولا لمشاء اللة بصراحة اضحكتنى يا حبيب قلبى
1- لو اسرت فى حرب فانا غير مطالب بكذب وفى نفس الوقت لا افشى اسرار جيشى مهما تعرضت لعذابات وهنا اموت شهيدا 
2- وعند اصلاحى لخلاف بين الاصدقاء هنا ايضا لست مطالب ان اكذب 
وهناك طرق دبلوماسية فى الحوار للاصلاح بين الاطراف دون الحاجة لكذب او نفاق او حتى افشاء اسرار
3- المراة التى تكذب على زوجها او الرجل الذى يكذب على زوجتة معنى هذا انهم فعلوا خطأ وعليهم تحمل نتيجة خطئهم وعليهم بالتسامح لان الكذبة ستتحول لعادة وتكون نهايتها اسوء مما لو قيل الحقيقة منذ البداية 
ولقد قال يسوع المسيح فليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا وما ذاد فهو من الشيطان
يعنى تصريح بالكذب او خلافة فهو من الشيطان يا اخى
ودمت بدون كذب او نفاق


----------



## استفانوس (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



جهاد حامد محمد قال:


> انت ياعزيزي استفانوس قد هزمت هزيمة ساحقه بفضل من الله وحده وهذه الرساله لهي خير دليل على ذالك فهي أظهرت عجزك و عدم معرفتك بشيء البتى فالعارف لا يعرف ياعزيزي وانت قد كتبت بأنك تعرف دين الأسلام حق معرفته فلماذا الأنتظار يامن تدعي بمعرفة هذا الدين حق معرفه وأنت أجهل الناس به على العموم أدعو اخواني المسلمين بمشاهدة هذا الأنتصار الساحق ومشاهدة مهاتراتك في مشاركتك الأخيره وأن يقوموا بالدعاء لي والحمدالله الذي أظهر الحق وزهق الباطل ولتعلم يا استفانوس بأننا جنود مخلصين لهذا الدين


*اعطني الدليل*
* ياهذا*
* وبلاش كلام *
*بدون دليل*


----------



## استفانوس (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



جهاد حامد محمد قال:


> لقد تفاجئت من فصل الأداره لأخي ديني الأسلام واني أريد توضيح منهم لماذا تم فصله فلقد قرأت مشاركاته السابقه ولم أجد فيها شئ مخالف لقوانين المنتدى لذالك أرجوا منها توضيح أسباب فصله


عزيزي قد اعمى ابليس الهك
عن معرفة المخالفة
فبعد فصله دخل بعضوية ثانية
وهذا مخالف لايحق له ان يشارك بعضوية ثانية​


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

آووووووووووه اين انت ياعزيزي استفانوس اشتقت اليك كثيرا يارجل الدنيا هكذا دائما يوم لك ويوم عليك فليكن صدرك رحبا ولتكن انسانا رياضيا 
أولا: عندما دعوتني بهذا فأني أخبرك بأن لي أسم هو جهاد بن حامد بن محمد العدوي وعلى ماأعتقد اني كتبته عندما اشتركت في عضوية هذا الموقع وان كنت قد نسيته من هول الصدمه فأنا أذكرك به 
ثانيا: لقد كتبتم في قوانين هذا المنتدى  العباره التاليه:
المنتدى ليس قائم على التجريح و الاساءة الى الاديان الاخرى, و نرفظ اي شكل من اشكال التطرف الديني لاي فئة كانت. و بما ان مسار المنتدى مسيحي بيمنع منعا باتا توجيه الاهانات استخدام العبارات الغير لائقة.

وأني لأستغرب من أن نائب المشرف العام يقوم بمخالفة القوانين التي وضعت من قبل المشرفين على هذا المنتدى حيث قد قمت بتشبيه الاهنا بأبليس وهذا تجريح كبير في هذا الدين الذي أعتقد وؤمن به وأنتم قد كتبتم بأنكم ترفضون اي اساءه أو تجريح للأديان الأخرى لذالك أطلب منك بتقديم اعتذار رسمي في هذا الموقع لهذه التجريح المهين 
واني اذكرك ياعزيزي استفانوس بأنك يوم طلبت مني عدم كتابة سلامي الذي كنت أكتبه في بداية مشاركاتي لأنه مخالف لقوانين المنتدى احترمت قوانينكم وامتنعت بعد ذالك بكتابة هذا السلام


----------



## maria123 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل قوي


----------



## avram (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الآخوة الآحباء
بداية آقدم شكري وتقديري لكل الأخوة "مسلمين ومسيحين" شاركوا في الحوار.
وأعتذر لآجل تغيبي عن المنتدئ عدة أيام لآسباب يعلمها الله، وللآسف أن هذة ليست أول مرة.
أقدم شكر خاص للآخ وليم والآخ أستفانوس والآخت كاترينا، لأجل مجهودكم الرائع بالموضوع.
الأخوة الآحباء دعوني أن أذكر كما أريد أن أذكر في بداية حواري، أننا لسنا في حرب، لكن جميعاً نسعئ نحو معرفة الله معرفة حقيقية، معرفة تقودنا إلى الخلاص، معرفة تقودنا نحو شركة حقيقة حميمية مع الله المُحب.
أرجو من آخوتي الرجوع إلى موضوعي هذا عن معرفة الله المعرفة الحقيقية.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36051
أرجو أن يكون وآضح لكل شخص تمام الوضوح أن الهدف ليس تّعصب لدين أو معتقد لكن الهدف هو الوصول إلى الطريق الصحيح نحو الله، ومعرفة الحق: 
الذي قال عنه المسيح تعرفون الحق والحق يُحرركم.
يامن تتشدق بمعرفة الله، هل أنت حر !!!!!!!!!!!؟
حر من الخطية والشهوة والحسد والكراهية !! ولا تُجاوب على أن هذا في الدين الفلآني، بل هل هذة الحرية في حياتك أنت الشخصية ؟؟
آخوتي معرفة معتقدات حتئ ولو كانت صحيحية لا تنعكس على حياتك وداخلك وتُطهرك وتُغيرك وتجعلك مُقدس وتسمو بك عن الطبيعة الشهوانية الحيوانية فيك، ليس لها أى فائدة.
بعد هذة المقدمة المهمة التي أعني بها الكل لآننا جميعاً مُطالبين أن نقيم حياتنا الشخصية، وهل إيماني حررني وغيرني وقدسني ويظهر على حياتي وسلوكي !!
سوف أشارك على بعض الردود بقدر الإمكان مع أحترآمي للكل.
محبتي ودعائي للكل أن يُنير آذهاننا لمعرفة الحق، لأنه إن كنا نعرف ونصدق أن الله حقيقة فهو قادر أن يقودنا إلى معرفته إن كنا صادقين في الوصول إلى الله.
لذلك أدعو آخوتي المسلمين، رغم أني أؤمن بالحوار، لكن قبل الحوار أدعو الله بصدق وبإصرار وأطلب منه أن يكشف لك عن شخصه وطريق الوصول إليه.
آثق أن الله يُحبكم ويفتح ذراعيه لكل شخص صادق في الوصول إليه أي أن كان هذا الطريق وبالتخلي عن المورثات التي ربما ضد طريق الله.
الله يُحبكم 
مع محبتي


----------



## avram (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

ما لفت إنتباهي في المشاركات مع تقديري للكل، أسئلة الآخ جهــــــــــاد حامد محمد وإحترامه وتقديره، الذي أعتز به، وما زلت ما أحتفظ به رغم ما تزعزت نتيجة تشدقه بإنتصار وهزيمة للغير وذكرتي بالغزوات الإسلامية.
لكن دعني أحتفظ بمحبتك وتقديرك، وآجاوبك على أسئلتك الموجهه لي:
ما ذكرته عن المقدمة وعن إستنتاجي أن الإسلام دين من الشيطان، وذكرت أنت وتُريد أن تُثبت لي عكس ذلك، وآستدليت على أن الإسلام يدعو إلى صلة الآرحام والرفق باليتيم وينهئ عن المُنكر والفحشاء ويآمر بالمعروف ................... الخ
ولي بعض التعليقات التي أرجو أن تُفكر فيها بحيادية وبصدر مفتوح:
اولاً هل تعتقد أن البوذية ليس بها إخلاقيات رائعة جداً وآداب في التعامل وأمور إنسانية رائعة ومحبة في التعامل .................. الخ !!!!!!!!!!!!؟
ومن هنا ليس المقياس هو أحتواء دين ما على تعاليم ووصايا صالحة، فالكثير من الديانات الوثنية بها عبادات كثيرة ووصايا صالحة وإجتهاد في إرضاء الاله من صوم وصلاة وتذلل للنفس لدرجة إيذاء أجسادهم في بعض المرات.
فالقضية والمقياس هو ما يحتوي هذا الدين من سُم وليس ما يحتوي من تعاليم صالحة تخفي هذا السُم.
فالشيطان ليس بهذا الغباء والسذاجة حتى أنه يُعطي دين يّحض على الفجور والفسق والكراهية والقتل، لأن الإنسان الله وضع فيه نسمة منه بعد أن خلقه من طين، ولذلك الإنسان فيه روح تتوق إلى إرضاء الله والتعبد له والبعد عن ما هو ضد الله.
لذلك عندما ياتي الشيطان بدين يضع له إطار رائع من جوانب عديدة وداخل هذا الإطار يضع سمومه.
وسمومه هي أن يبعد الإنسان على معرفة الله معرفة حقيقة.
أرجع وأركز وأؤكد على ذلك مقياس الديانة الصحيحة ليس ما تحتوي من أشياء صالحة، بل ما تحتوي من سموم.
فالشيطان على مر العصور وهو يستخدم أساليب متعددة لضلال البشر، ومع تطور معرفة الإنسان لأبد أن يطور هو أيضاً أساليبه في ضلال البشر.
قديما كان يُضل البشر بديانات تؤمن بأن الله هو القمر او الشمس ........ الخ
لكن هل تعتقد أن هذا الأسلوب يّصلح للبشرية دائماً في ظل معرفة وإدراك أن الله وآحد لا شريك له !!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
لذلك جاء بدين يقول أن لا اله إلا الله "وهذا رائع" لكنه ليس كافي لأن الشياطين يؤمنون أيضاً بأن لا اله إلا الله وبوجود الله.
وليس تعاليم ووصايا صالحة، لأن الديانات الوثنية بها تعاليم ووصايا جيــــــــــــــــــــــدة .
وأنا لا أنكر أن الإسلام به وصايا رائعة، كما في الديانات الوثنية وصايا رائعة. 
لكن به أيضاً سُــــــــم.
وهنا بيت القصيد:
من جهة السُم الذي بالإسلام:
أولاً لا يؤجد على مر العصور جاء نبي ونقض ما جاء به نبي سابق، لكن يأتي ليكمل كلام الله، لأن الله لا يُغير كلامه ولا يلغي كلامه .
فقط الإسلام الذي جاء لينقض ما جاء به الأنبياء السابقين رغم زعم أنه يعترف بهم، فجميعاً نعرف أن أساس المسيحية الصلب لفداء للبشر، وجاء نبي الإسلام بعد 600 سنة ليقول ما صلبوه وما قتلوه !!!!!
فنحن كمسيحين لم نرفض كلمة واحدة في الناموس "العهد القديم" بل قال المسيح السماء والأرض تزولان لكن كلمة وأحدة أو حرف من الناموس لا يزول، ويُكمل أن المسيح جاء لا لينقض بل ليُكمل.
لذلك نحن نحتفظ ونضم كتب العهد القديم إلى العهد الجديد وهو كلام الله "وكلام الله لا يتغير لكن يُكمل"

*لذلك هذا هو آهم سم وضعه الشيطان في هذا الدين الذي له شعار حلو كتير لا اله إلا الله........... وبه وصايا أيضاً حلوة لكن هذا هو السُم.
أن بلغي طريق الله الذي صنعه من خلال فداء المسيح عن البشرية*
أيضاً السموم الأخرئ:
أن يدعوك للقتال في سبيل الله، والله خلق كل البشر وياتي لُجبرهم على أعتناق الإسلام بالسيف، هذا سُم:
لأنه الله خلق الإنسان فعلاً ليعبده، لكن ليس باقوة والسيف والقتل، لكن بإرادة حرة وإختيار منه.
وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ الجزء 2 السورة البقرة آية 193
أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم مني نفسه وماله إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله 
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2946 

نعرف أن الله خلق الإنسان نعم للعبادة، لكن ليس بالقوة والإجبار، ولم ياتي نبي على مر العصور قال أني سوف آقتل وآقاتل الناس حتئ يومنوا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟.
أعرف أن هناك كانت حروب في العهد القديم، لكن لكي أختصر الطريق على الذين يتشدون بالحروب في العهد  لكنها كانت للدينونة وليس لنشر الدين، لأن الديانة اليهودية أصلاً لا تقبل أن يدخل من غير اليهود ديانتهم. وكانت أسلوب دينونة أستخدمها الله على شعب بني إسرائيل نفسهم وعلى الشعوب الآخري عندما كانوا يبتعدون عن الله ويكتمل شرهم أمامه. مثلها مثل الطوفان الذي أرسله على الأرض أو أحراق سدوم وعمورة بالنار *"دينونــــــــــــــــــة من الله"*
بل الذي هو قتال للناس كما قال المسيح هو أبليس الذي قتال للناس منذ البدء !!

سُم آخر وضعه إبليس في هذا الدين، نعلم جميعاً وحتى الإسلام يُعلم عن أن الزنئ حرام، رغم ذلك نجد نبي الإسلام يرخص بزواج المتعة وهو الدعارة عينها والزنا نفسه، مع عدم الدخول في جوازه حالياً أو أنتهئ لكنه رخصه في وقت ما:
القرآن
قوله تعالى: ﴿فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً﴾.
فسماها الله متعة، وسمى مهرها أجراً، وهو يلائم الشيء غير الدائم، فإنه لا يقال لمن اشترى عبداً، أو داراً أعطِ الأجرة، إنما يقال أعطِ الثمن، لكن يقال لمن استأجر داراً أو أرضاً أعطِ الأجرة
أما الأحاديث عن عامة مذاهب المسلمين بجواز المتعة كثيرةً جداً، نبدأ بالمشرّع الأعظم رسول الله r.
ما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن جابر بن عبد الله, وسلمة بن الاكوع قالا:
(خرج علينا منادي رسول الله r فقال: إن رسول الله r قد أذن لكم أن تستمتعوا، يعني متعة النساء)) وهذا صريح في أن رسول الله r قد أجاز زواج المتعة وحلاله ولم ينهِ عنه حتى توفاه الله ولم ينسخ هذا التحليل وما يدل على ذلك بوضوح روايات الصحابة الصحيحة وهي كثيرة نذكر منها عن عمران بن الحصين، أنه قال: (نزلت أية المتعة في كتاب الله ففعلناها مع رسول الله ولم ينزل قرآن يحرّمه، ولم ينه عنها حتى مات.
أتمنئ أن أكون ذكرت لك السموم التي بالدين الشياطني، رغم ما يدعيه أنه من الله تحت شعارات ووصايا جيدة.
_*إن أردت أن تقتل إنسان تحتاج إلى نقطة سُم وسط أكلة شهية، وهذا ما فعله الشيطان في الإسلام.*_
تحياتي ومحبتي


----------



## avram (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

قبل أن أنتقل إلى النقطة الثانية التي أثارها الأخ جهاد محمد
أريد أن أركز على نقطة هامة جداً قصدت أن أضعها في مداخلة مستقلة:
لكئ يعرف الأخوة المسلمين الطريق الصحيح الذي رسمه الله منذ خلق أدم وحواء ومروراً بكل الأنبياء السابقين لمجيء المسيح حتى أكتمل وتحقق بالكامل في المسيح.
نعرف أن أدم وحواء سقطوا وعصوا الله بعد خلقهم ووضعهم في جنة عدن.
والله ليس رحيم فقط فحاشا لله أن يكون بدون عدل وأن رحمة الله لا تلغي عدله ولا عدله يلغي رحمته.
لذلك لكي يحقق الله عدله على إنسان يتوب إلى الله ويطلب رحمته كان الله يُطالب الشخص التائب أن يُقدم ذبيحة حيوانية تتحمل عدل الله بدل من الإنسان التائب والإنسان التائب بذلك يتمتع برحمة الله وغفرانه.
من بداية الخليقة أدم وحواء بعد أن حاولوا تغطية عورتهم بورق الشجر ولم تفلح ورق الشجر في علاج الأمر، تقول التوارة أن الله صنع لهم أقمصة من جلد
تك 3:21  وصنع الرب الاله لآدم وامرأته اقمصة من جلد والبسهما
ونعرف قصة هابيل وقايين، كون أن هابيل قدم ذبيحة حيوانية الله نظر إليه ولم ينظر إلى ذبيحة قايين التي كانت من ثمار الأرض "لأنها لم تكن حسب خطة الله"
تك 4:4  وقدم هابيل ايضا من ابكار غنمه ومن سمانها.فنظر الرب الى هابيل وقربانه
تك 4:3  وحدث من بعد ايام ان قايين قدم من اثمار الارض قربانا للرب.
 تك 4:5  ولكن الى قايين وقربانه لم ينظر.فاغتاظ قايين جدا وسقط وجهه.
وناتي إلى إبراهيم كيف كان يقدم إبراهيم ذبائح لله
ثم تاتي الشريعة على يد موسى النبي ولا يخفئ على كل قارئ للشريعة أهمية الذبيحة في العهد القديم، الذي بها يتقرب الإنسان التائب إلى الله ولأ أستطيع أن أحصي المواقف والأيات التي تؤكد على فكرة الذبيحة في العهد القديم
إذن نجد أن هذة هي خطة الله للتكفير عن الخطية "ذبيحة تاخذ العقاب الذي كان على الإنسان" فيتمتع الإنسان التائب برحمة الله.
لأن الله عادل ورحيم في نفس الوقت ولا يُمكن أن يتخلئ عن صفة مقابل صفة أخرئ.
وظل الحال هكذا كل أوقات الأنبياء حتى جاء المسيح ليكون ذبيحة كاملة كافيه لكل البشر الذين يريدون أن ينالوا رحمة الله.
العدل الألهي صار على المسيح والإنسان التائب يمتمع برحمة الله.
لذلك كان قصد الشيطان في الإسلام الأساسي أن ياتي ويرفض طريقة الله وينقضها تحت شعارات جميلة ووصايا جيدة.
فهدم فكر الله الذي أعطاه للأنبياءه على مر التاريخ حتى مجي المسيح وسط وجبه أنخدع بها كثيرين.
وقدم هذا السُم القاتل، الذي ينقض فكر الله وخلاصه للبشر
ولكئ يهرب من هذا التناقض، قال أن كلام الله السابق في التوارة والأنجيل تّحرف.
وهذا منتهئ السخف وعدم المنطق!!!!!!!!!!!؟ كيف لا يحفظ الله كلامه ويناقض فكره السابق على مر التاريخ.
ليس هذة الإ كذبة وخدعة من إبليس أخفاها وسط تعاليم ووصايا الدين الإسلامي ليحرم المسلمين من رحمة الله الصادقة المبنية على إستحقاق العدل في المسيح.
أنه خبر ســـــــــــــــــــــــــار لكم آحبائي المسلمين، المسيح تحمل عدل الله بدلاً منكم لكئ كل من يؤمن به ويتوب ويُعطي حياته مُلك لله ويُحب الله.
ينال رحمة وغفران الله المبنية على عدل الله الذي تّحمله المسيح.
الله يُحبكم
مع محبتي وتقديري


----------



## avram (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



Asdiq قال:


> اذا لماذا يكذب علينا قمصكم زكريا بطرس ويفتري على ديننا وقرآننا؟
> لماذا يكذب ويقول أن صفة المحبة غير موجودة في إله الإسلام مع أن الآيات كثيرة التي تثبت هذه الصفة؟
> إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ [البقرة : 195]
> إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِينَ [البقرة : 222]
> ...



صديقي العزيز جهاد أنتقل معك إلى النقطة الثانية.
ولا تستغرب أو تعتقد أنني بالخطا قد أقتبست ما قاله الأخ Asdiq
لأنها إجابة واضحة على ما قصدت من النقطة الثانية وهي العلاقة المشوهة في الإسلام.
هل لأحظت أن محبة الله فقط للتوابين للمتوكلين للمحسنين والمقسطين.
وليس هناك أى ورود لكلمة محبة للإنسان كأنسان.
هل كون أبنك عاصي أو لا يسمع الكلام أنت تُحبه، أم أنت تُحبه كونه أبنك، ويكون أكثر قرباً منك إن كان له صفات جيدة !!!!!!!
أعتقد أن شخص أختبر مشاعر الأبوه فعلاً يستطيع أن يعرف كلامي.
هل هناك ورود لكمة المحبة للبشر كبشر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
هذة العلاقة المشوهة
أن تُبت الله يُحبك
أن أحسنت الله يُحبك 
أن تؤكلت الله يُحبك.......... الخ
لكن إن لم تفعل ذلك الله لا يُحبك، وهنا الكارثة والعلاقة المشوهة التي قصدتها
لكن في المسيحية الله يُحب كل البشر حتى وهم خطاء.
فهو يُحبهم كبشر لكن لا يُحب تصرفاتهم "هذة العلاقة السليمة"
في الأنجيل هكذا أحب الله العالم
والإنسان بعيد عن الله، الله يُحبه.............. الخ ويدعوه للتوبة.


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

أدعو الله العلي القدير في هذا اليوم المبارك يوم عرفة العظيم أن يهديني ويهدي كل مسيحي على هذا المنتدى الى طريق الخير وأن يزيل عنهم رجس الشيطان وأن يزين قلوبهم بنور الأيمان الخالص و أن لا تتوفهم الى وهم يشهدوا بأن لا اله غيرك وان عبدك محمد نبيك و رسولك


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

أدعو الله العلي القدير في هذا اليوم المبارك يوم عرفة العظيم أن يهديني ويهدي كل مسيحي على هذا المنتدى الى طريق الخير وأن يزيل عنهم رجس الشيطان وأن يزين قلوبهم بنور الأيمان الخالص و أن لا تتوفهم الى وهم يشهدوا بأن لا اله غيرك وان عبدك محمد نبيك و رسولك وخاتم النبيين0000


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

أدعو الله العلي القدير في هذا اليوم المبارك يوم عرفة العظيم أن يهديني ويهدي كل مسيحي على هذا المنتدى الى طريق الخير وأن يزيل عنهم رجس الشيطان وأن يزين قلوبهم بنور الأيمان الخالص و أن لا تتوفهم الى وهم يشهدوا بأن لا اله غيرك وان عبدك محمد نبيك و رسولك وخاتم النبيين0000
اخى مجاهد
اولا كل عام وانت وجميع احبائنا المسلمين بخير وسلام
بمناسبة حلول عيد الاضحى اعادة اللة عليكم باليمن والبركات
ثانيا لم نجد من سيادتك ردا على الردود السابقة وهذا للتذكرة فقط؟!
ثالثا اتهمتنا نحن المسيحين بان علينا رجس من الشيطان اليس هذا ذما وتجريحا وهذا للتذكرة ايضا..؟!
رابعا طلبت منا الهداية والشهادة على اى اساس على اساس اعطائنا رخصة للكذب ام رخصة لنكاح المتعة
وعلية اهديك هذا المثال

التوبة...9...اية<49>........تفسير الطبرى

وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ ائْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي أَلَا فِي الْفِتْنَةِ سَقَطُوا

الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُول اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي أَلَا فِي الْفِتْنَة سَقَطُوا } وَذَكَرَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَة نَزَلَتْ فِي الْجَدّ بْن قَيْس . وَيَعْنِي جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : { وَمِنْهُمْ } وَمِنْ الْمُنَافِقِينَ , { مَنْ يَقُول اِئْذَنْ لِي } أُقِمْ فَلَا أَشْخَص مَعَك , { وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } يَقُول : وَلَا تَبْتَلِنِي بِرُؤْيَةِ نِسَاء بَنِي الْأَصْفَر وَبَنَاتهمْ , فَإِنِّي بِالنِّسَاءِ مُغْرَم , فَأَخْرُج وَآثَم بِذَلِكَ. وَبِذَلِكَ مِنْ التَّأْوِيل تَظَاهَرَتْ الْأَخْبَار عَنْ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل . ذِكْر الرِّوَايَة بِذَلِكَ عَمَّنْ قَالَهُ : 13047 - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو عَاصِم , قَالَ : ثنا عِيسَى , عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , فِي قَوْل اللَّه : { اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اُغْزُوا تَبُوك تَغْنَمُوا بَنَات الْأَصْفَر وَنِسَاء الرُّوم " فَقَالَ الْجَدّ : اِئْذَنْ لَنَا , وَلَا تَفْتِنَّا بِالنِّسَاءِ . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , قَالُوا : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " اُغْزُوا تَغْنَمُوا بَنَات الْأَصْفَر " يَعْنِي : نِسَاء الرُّوم , ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ مِثْله . 13048 - قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج , قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَوْله : { اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } قَالَ : هُوَ الْجَدّ بْن قَيْس , قَالَ : قَدْ عَلِمَتْ الْأَنْصَار أَنِّي إِذَا رَأَيْت النِّسَاء لَمْ أَصْبِر حَتَّى أَفْتَتِن , وَلَكِنْ أُعِينك بِمَالِي ! 13049 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا سَلَمَة , عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن إِسْحَاق , عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ , وَيَزِيد بْن رُومَان , وَعَبْد اللَّه بْن أَبِي بَكْر , وَعَاصِم بْن عُمَر بْن قَتَادَة وَغَيْرهمْ , قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَات يَوْم وَهُوَ فِي جِهَازه لِلْجَدِّ بْن قَيْس أَخِي بَنِي سَلَمَة : " هَلْ لَك يَا جَدّ الْعَام فِي جِلَاد بَنِي الْأَصْفَر ؟ " فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُول اللَّه , أَوْ تَأْذَن لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي ؟ فَوَاَللَّهِ لَقَدْ عَرَفَ قَوْمِي مَا رَجُل أَشَدّ عَجَبًا بِالنِّسَاءِ مِنِّي , وَإِنِّي أَخْشَى إِنْ رَأَيْت نِسَاء بَنِي الْأَصْفَر أَنْ لَا أَصْبِر عَنْهُنَّ ! فَأَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , وَقَالَ : " أَذِنْت لَك " , فَفِي الْجَدّ بْن قَيْس نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة { وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُول اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } الْآيَة , أَيْ إِنْ كَانَ إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى الْفِتْنَة مِنْ نِسَاء بَنِي الْأَصْفَر , وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ بِهِ , فَمَا سَقَطَ فِيهِ مِنْ الْفِتْنَة بِتَخَلُّفِهِ عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالرَّغْبَة بِنَفْسِهِ عَنْ نَفْسه أَعْظَم . 13050 - حَدَّثَنِي يُونُس , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا اِبْن وَهْب , قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن زَيْد , فِي قَوْله : { وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُول اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } قَالَ : هُوَ رَجُل مِنْ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُقَال لَهُ : جَدّ بْن قَيْس , فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " الْعَام نَغْزُو بَنِي الْأَصْفَر وَنَتَّخِذ مِنْهُمْ سَرَارِيّ وَوُصْفَانًا " . فَقَالَ : أَيْ رَسُول اللَّه , اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي , إِنْ لَمْ تَأْذَن لِي اُفْتُتِنْت وَوَقَعْت ! فَغَضِبَ , فَقَالَ اللَّه : { أَلَا فِي الْفِتْنَة سَقَطُوا وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّم لَمُحِيطَة بِالْكَافِرِينَ } وَكَانَ مِنْ بَنِي سَلَمَة , فَقَالَ لَهُمْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ سَيِّدكُمْ يَا بَنِي سَلَمَة ؟ " فَقَالُوا : جَدّ بْن قَيْس , غَيْر أَنَّهُ بَخِيل جَبَان . فَقَالَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " وَأَيّ دَاء أَدْوَى مِنْ الْبُخْل , وَلَكِنَّ سَيِّدكُمْ الْفَتَى الْأَبْيَض الْجَعْد الشَّعْر الْبَرَاء بْن مَعْرُور " . 13051 - حَدَّثَنِي الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو صَالِح , قَالَ : ثني مُعَاوِيَة , عَنْ عَلِيّ , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَوْله : { وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُول اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } يَقُول : اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تُحْرِجنِي . { أَلَا فِي الْفِتْنَة سَقَطُوا } يَعْنِي : فِي الْحَرَج سَقَطُوا . 13052 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة : { وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُول اِئْذَنْ لِي وَلَا تَفْتِنِّي } وَلَا تُؤَثِّمْنِي أَلَا فِي الْإِثْم سَقَطُوا .

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

ماشاء الله عليك ياأخي وليم تل آراك تقرأ ليوم كثيرا في سورة التوبه وتفسير ابن كثير أسأل الله لكي لهدايه وأن ينور بصيرتك على العموم أنا اليوم مشغول بعض الشيء وسيأتيك ردي قريبا انشالله فاعذرني ياعزيزي


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*




> رابعا طلبت منا الهداية والشهادة على اى اساس على اساس اعطائنا رخصة للكذب ام رخصة لنكاح المتعة


لا أخ وليم بل من أجل أن توحد ربك الذي خلقك وخلق كل ما ترى وما لا ترى وكل ما غاب وحضر واختفى وظهر

من أجل أن تقول ( أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله بحق

فتعبد الله دون غيره من المخلوقات والمعبودات الباطلة ، فلا معبود بحق إلا الله عز وجل

الله رب العالمين واحد في ذاته فلا تعدد 

وواحد في صفاته حيث تتصف ذاته بكل صفات الكمال والجلال والعظمه

فالله تعالى واحد لا يتعدد ولا يتجزأ ، وليس آب وابن وروح قدس .

الله واحد لا شريك له ولا ولد له ولا ند له ولا صاحبة له سبحانه وتعالى

قال تعالى ( هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ [الحشر : 22]
هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ [الحشر : 23]
هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ [الحشر : 24]


والمعنى - هو الله سبحانه وتعالى المعبود بحق الذي لا إله سواه, عالم السر والعلن, يعلم ما غاب وما حضر, هو الرحمن الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء, الرحيم بأهل الإيمان به.
هو الله المعبود بحق, الذي لا إله إلا هو, الملك لجميع الأشياء, المتصرف فيها بلا ممانعة ولا مدافعة, المنزَّه عن كل نقص, الذي سلِم من كل عيب, المصدِّق رسله وأنبياءه بما ترسلهم به من الآيات البينات, الرقيب على كل خلقه في أعمالهم, العزيز الذي لا يغالَب, الجبار الذي قهر جميع العباد, وأذعن له سائر الخلق, المتكبِّر الذي له الكبرياء والعظمة. تنزَّه الله تعالى عن كل ما يشركونه به في عبادته.
هو الله سبحانه وتعالى الخالق المقدر للخلق، البارئ المنشئ الموجد لهم على مقتضى حكمته, المصوِّر خلقه كيف يشاء, له سبحانه الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى, يسبِّح له جميع ما في السموات والأرض, وهو العزيز شديد الانتقام مِن أعدائه, الحكيم في تدبيره أمور خلقه.

أما عن زواج المتعة فقد حرمه الإسلام تحريما مؤبدا غلى قيام الساعة فهو حرام ومن يفعله يكون عاصيا لله عز وجل وخارجا عن حدوده وأحكامه سبحانه

وأما الكذب فهو محرم وعمل قبيح وخلق سيء قال تعالى ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ [غافر : 28]

وقال تعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَكُونُواْ مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ [التوبة : 119]

وقال رسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام

 160337 -  إياكم والكذب فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور والفجور يهدي إلى النار وإن الرجل ليكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا وقال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : عليكم بالصدق فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة وإنه يعني الرجل ليصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا قال أبو معاوية : وما يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق.

الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح  -  المحدث: أحمد شاكر  -  المصدر: مسند أحمد  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 6/78  

أما إن كنت تقصد الحديث الذي أباح فيه رسول الله الكذب في أحوال ثلاثة 

 68398 -  رخص النبي من الكذب في ثلاث : في الحرب ، و في الإصلاح بين الناس ، و قول الرجل لامرأته . و في رواية : و حديث الرجل امرأته ، و حديث المرأة زوجها
الراوي: أم كلثوم بنت عقبة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 545 

فالكذب في هذه الأمور الثلاثة فيه خير ومصلحة وليس خلقا سيئا وفاحشا

فعندما تضل أعدائك ولا تقول لهم أسرار جيشك - فلا شك أن هذا عمل محمود

وعندما تصلح بين اثنين متخاصمين وتنقل لكل واحد منهما كلاما طيبا على لسان الآخر مع أنه لم يقله ولكن من أجل تأليف القولب واصلاح ذات البين - فهذا عمل محود أيضا

وعندما تقول لزوجتك أنت زي القمر على الرغم من أنها ليست جميلة وإنما تجاملها من أجل ان تدوم المجحبة والعشرة بينكما فهذا عمل محمود

هدانا الله وإياكم لما فيه رضاه - آمين​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



جهاد حامد محمد قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك ياعزيزي وليم تل آراك تقرأ اليوم كثيرا في سورة التوبه وتفسير ابن كثير أسأل الله لك الهدايه وأن ينور بصيرتك على العموم أنا اليوم مشغول بعض الشيء وسيأتيك ردي قريبا انشالله فاعذرني ياعزيزي


عذرك مقبول عزيزى مجاهد وخذ وقتك كما تشاء
ولكن هل تتذكر عندما تاخر استفانوس فى الرد ماذا قلت ......؟؟!!
ومن هنا اقول الحوار لة اداب فمن حقى ارد فى اى وقت اشاء ولست محددا بزمن وفى نفس الوقت عندما اشارك فى موضوع خاص بالاسلاميات اتناقش فى الاسلاميات ولا اتفرع للمسيحيات حتى لا يحدث تشتيت فى الافكار والدخول فى مواضيع جانبية ونفس القول عندما اشترك فى مواضيع خاصة بالمسيحيات لا اتترق للاسلاميات
اما قراتى لسورة التوبة وتفسير ابن كثير فهذا واجب ان اتعلم دينكم جيدا حتى استطيع الرد والا يبقى دخولى للموضوع خطأ فادح
ويا ريت تستطيع القرأة فى المسيحية جيدا قبل ان تتناقش فيها 
ودمت بود


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

أخ سيف التوحيد
كنت اتمنى ان ترد على الاية التى ذكرتها بتفسير بن كثير 
بدلا من ان تعرفنى ان اللة واحد لا شريك لة فانا اعرفة جيدا وعليك دراسة المسيحية جيدا حتى تعرفة انت الاخر كما نفعل نحن وندرس القرأن وتفاسيرة ونرد من داخلها فى الاسلاميات ولا نرد من انجيلنا
اما بخصوص رخصة الكذب فى ثلاث شرحتها سابقا والكذب لا يتجزأ يا اخى
اما رخصة نكاح المتعة فهى واضحة فى الاية السابقة من التمتع ببنات الروم وفى كل الغزوات الاسلامية رخصة مشروعة بالتمتع باسيرات الحرب وتحويلهم لرقيق ولدى ايات وتفاسير ذكرتها سابقا حتى املاكهم واموالهم

‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن جعفر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرو بن دينار ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏الحسن بن محمد ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏وسلمة بن الأكوع ‏ ‏قالا ‏‏خرج علينا منادي رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال إن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قد ‏ ‏أذن لكم أن تستمتعوا ‏ ‏يعني ‏ ‏متعة النساء

‏و حدثنا ‏ ‏الحسن الحلواني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏قال قال ‏ ‏عطاء ‏‏قدم ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏معتمرا فجئناه في منزله فسأله القوم عن أشياء ثم ذكروا ‏ ‏المتعة ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏نعم ‏ ‏استمتعنا ‏ ‏على عهد رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وأبي بكر ‏ ‏وعمر 

‏و حدثني ‏ ‏أمية بن بسطام العيشي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يزيد يعني ابن زريع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏روح يعني ابن القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرو بن دينار ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الحسن بن محمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سلمة بن الأكوع ‏ ‏وجابر بن عبد الله ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أتانا ‏ ‏فأذن لنا في ‏ ‏المتعة 



صحيح مسلم .. كتاب النكاح .. باب  ‏نكاح المتعة وبيان أنه أبيح ثم نسخ ثم أبيح ثم نسخ‏ 

حدثنا ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الحسن بن محمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏وسلمة بن الأكوع ‏ ‏قالا ‏‏كنا في جيش فأتانا رسول رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏إنه قد أذن لكم أن تستمتعوا فاستمتعوا



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب النكاح .. باب ‏نهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نكاح المتعة‏

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إسماعيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏قيس ‏ ‏قال قال ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏‏كنا نغزو مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وليس لنا شيء فقلنا ألا ‏ ‏نستخصي فنهانا عن ذلك ثم ‏ ‏رخص لنا أن ننكح المرأة بالثوب ثم قرأ علينا يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم و لا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين.



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب النكاح .. باب ‏ما يكره من التبتل والخصاء‏


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> أخ سيف التوحيد
> كنت اتمنى ان ترد على الاية التى ذكرتها بتفسير بن كثير
> بدلا من ان تعرفنى ان اللة واحد لا شريك لة فانا اعرفة جيدا وعليك دراسة المسيحية جيدا حتى تعرفة انت الاخر كما نفعل نحن وندرس القرأن وتفاسيرة ونرد من داخلها فى الاسلاميات ولا نرد من انجيلنا
> اما بخصوص رخصة الكذب فى ثلاث شرحتها سابقا والكذب لا يتجزأ يا اخى
> ...


أخ وليم ما ذكرته من أحاديث عن زواج المتعة هو منسوخ بأحاديث أخرى حرمت المتعة إلى يوم القيامة وإليك شيئا منها

 175216 - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن نكاح المتعة .
الراوي: سبرة بن معبد الجهني  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: مسلم  -  المصدر: المسند الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1406

161127 - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى ، عن نكاح المتعة ، يوم خيبر . وعن لحوم الحمر الأهلية .
الراوي: علي بن أبي طالب  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: مسلم  -  المصدر: المسند الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1407

202695 - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حرم في غزوة خيبر نكاح المتعة
الراوي: علي بن أبي طالب  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح متفق عليه [أي:بين العلماء]  -  المحدث: أبو نعيم  -  المصدر: حلية الأولياء  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/207

182249 - أن نكاح المتعة أباحه الله تعالى ثم نسخه ثم أباحه ثم نسخه ثم أباحه ثم نسخه إلى يوم القيامة
الراوي: -  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [رويناه] بأصح أسانيد  -  المحدث: ابن حزم  -  المصدر: أصول الأحكام  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/494

142512 - نهى عنها يوم الفتح - يعني : نكاح المتعة -
الراوي: سبرة بن معبد الجهني  -  خلاصة الدرجة: فيه وهم، وروي محفوظاً  -  المحدث: الخطيب البغدادي  -  المصدر: تاريخ بغداد  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 5/87

178990 - أن ابن عباس كان يجوز نكاح المتعة ، ثم رجع عنه
الراوي: -  -  خلاصة الدرجة: مشهور عنه  -  المحدث: ابن الملقن  -  المصدر: البدر المنير  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/567 

 132638 - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : نهى عن نكاح المتعة وعن لحوم الحمر الأهلية زمن خيبر
الراوي: علي بن أبي طالب  -  خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح  -  المحدث: أحمد شاكر  -  المصدر: مسند أحمد  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/32

107253 - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن نكاح المتعة ، وعن لحوم الحمر الأهلية ، يوم خيبر
الراوي: علي بن أبي طالب  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: صحيح النسائي  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 4345 

​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

صدقنى سيف قلتها قبلك عندما ذكرت مرجعى التالى
صحيح مسلم .. كتاب النكاح .. باب ‏نكاح المتعة وبيان أنه أبيح ثم نسخ ثم أبيح ثم نسخ‏ 
ومن هنا اقول اى الاة هذا الذى يبيح وينسخ يحلل ويحرم
هل حسب الاهواء ام حسب الظروف ام ماذا...........؟!


----------



## siag_gis (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الاخوة المسيحيين - اخي وليم تل
اعتزر عن تاخري في المشاركة فى الحوار نظرا للاعياد والايام العشر المباركة التي فضلت ان اتفرغ فيها للعبادة - 
*كل عام وانتم جميعا ( مسلمين ومسيحيين ) بخير .*اما بعد ... ذكر الاخ وليم تل انني انعته بالجهل وهذا لم يكن خطئي ... فانا لم اذكر ذلك مطلقا ولن اقوله الى اى شخص مهما صغر علمه ... ولكني قلت له انه اخذ العلم من الجاهلين او المغرضين ... وقلت ايضا ان التفسيرات التي يسترشد بها تاتي على هواه لكى يقنع نفسه بصدق كلامه عن الاسلام ... وانا شخصيا لن اكون الا مسلما حقا ولن اسب او العن او احقر اى شخص او دين مهما علت قدرتي وزاد علمي *( هذا خلق الاسلام )...*
لكني ما زلت عند اقتناعي بانكم ايها المسيحيين تشركون بالله ومن تشركون بالرسول الكريم ( عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام )* واذا لم يكن كلامي صحيحا فلماذا لا تقولون ان الله واحد احد ليس له ام ولا ولد وليس له شريك في الملك؟؟؟؟ *..
اخي وليم تل ...
لم اسألك انت او اى مسيحي اكثر من هذا !!!! فهذه هى الهداية
ودمت بود كما تقول 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الموضوع كلش حلو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*siag_gis *

*كل عام وانتم جميعا ( مسلمين ومسيحيين ) بخير*

*وكل سنة وأنت طيب *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وقلت ايضا ان التفسيرات التي يسترشد بها تاتي على هواه لكى يقنع نفسه بصدق كلامه عن ...... *

*وهل ننتظرك أنت أن تفسر ونتجاهل من يسير ورائه ُعلمائك ؟*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وانا شخصيا لن اكون الا ...... *

*برحتك ... الإختيار لك .... لكنك سوف ُتسأل أمام الله عما عرفت وسمعت وقرأت*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولن اسب او العن او احقر اى شخص او دين مهما علت قدرتي وزاد علمي ( هذا خلق ..... )...*

*ششششكراً لك على هذا *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لكني ما زلت عند اقتناعي بانكم ايها المسيحيين تشركون بالله *

*إقتناع خاطئ لأن الله عندنا نحن المسيحيين واحد ولا يشاركة في مجده أحد*

*ُأكرر .............. الله عندنا نحن المسيحيين واحد ولا يشاركة في مجده أحد*

*مرة أخرى ...... الله عندنا نحن المسيحيين واحد ولا يشاركة في مجده أحد*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واذا لم يكن كلامي صحيحا فلماذا لا تقولون ان الله واحد احد ليس له ام ولا ولد وليس له شريك في الملك؟ *

*الله ليس له ُأم *

*الله ليس له ولد *

*الله ليس له زوجة *

*الله لـيس له شـريـك*


*أرجوا أن يرتاح قلبك من جهه هذة الأمور*​


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

عزيزي fredyyy كيف هو حالك أتمنى بأن تكون بأحسن حال 
كلامك في مشاركتك الأخيره كلام جميل جدا جدا
فلقد اعترفت بأن الله واحد وليس له شريك وأن الله ليس له ولد ولا زوجه ولا أم ولا شريك وهذا كلام رائع وفيه شيء من تقارب وجهات النظر ولاكن يأتي السؤال المهم وهو:
ان كان الله عز وجل ليس له شريك وليس له أم ولا ولد ولا زوجه كما قلت فمن اذا هو المسيح الذي ولد من أمه مريم وتم صلبه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*حامد *
*ان كان الله عز وجل ليس له شريك وليس له أم ولا ولد ولا زوجه كما قلت *
*فمن اذا هو المسيح الذي ولد من أمه مريم وتم صلبه؟؟؟؟؟ *



*المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
* (ثوابت) *

*قابله للتفسير وغير قابلة للجدال*​


----------



## جمال ماهر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

نقاش ثري بالمعلومات 


شكرررررا لكم على الجمال


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الحمد لله على نعمة الأسلام والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد أما بعد : 
بداية عزيزي fredyyy اريدك ان تنسى اني انسان مسلم وتجاوبني على هذه التساؤلات التي سأطرحها الآن ولاكن تجاوبني على اني انسان مسيحي متشكك في أمر دينه ويريد منك أن ترشه الى الصواب0000
أولا عندما طرحت عليك سؤالي الأخير وقمت بالأجابه عن أن الله هو المسيح الظاهر في الجسد وهذه ثوابت قابله للتفسير وغير قابله للجدل فأني أطلب منك تفسير لما هو آت:
هل الله قد نزل من السماء وترك ملكه هناك الى الأرض في صورة انسان وعاش بين الناس فترة من الزمان كما يعيش البشر يأكل ويشرب وينام بل والأكثر من  ذالك انه عوقب من البشر بأن قاموا بتعذيبه أشد أنواع العذاب ثم قاموا  بصلبه على الصليب حتى موته هل هذا كله كان الله؟؟؟؟؟؟
وان كان الله قد نزل من السماء الى الأرض وعاش بين الناس فترة من الزمن حتى صلب على الصليب ومات من كان يدير الكون في تلك الفتره التي عاش فيها المسيح في الأرض بين الناس؟؟؟؟
وكيف عاش الله في رحم امرأه هي من خلقه لمدة تسعة شهور في ظلمات هذا الرحم  مثل أي انسان طبيعي؟؟؟؟؟
وهل كان الله يتبول ويتغوط مثلنا كبشر ((( حاش لله جل شأنه وعز مقامه  من ذالك)))؟؟؟؟
وان كان ليس له أم كما عترفت سابقا فمن هي مريم العذراء التي حملةبه وولدته مثل ماتفعل أي أم بالنسبة اليه؟؟؟؟
ياليتك عزيزي fredyyy تجاوبني على هذه التسؤلات كلها ياعزيزي000000


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



> الحمد لله على نعمة الأسلام والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد أما بعد :




السلام علي من اتبع هدي هههههههههههههه




> بداية عزيزي fredyyy اريدك ان تنسى اني انسان مسلم وتجاوبني على هذه التساؤلات التي سأطرحها الآن ولاكن تجاوبني على اني انسان مسيحي متشكك في أمر دينه ويريد منك أن ترشه الى الصواب0000
> أولا عندما طرحت عليك سؤالي الأخير وقمت بالأجابه عن أن الله هو المسيح الظاهر في الجسد وهذه ثوابت قابله للتفسير وغير قابله للجدل فأني أطلب منك تفسير لما هو آت:
> هل الله قد نزل من السماء وترك ملكه هناك الى الأرض في صورة انسان وعاش بين الناس فترة من الزمان كما يعيش البشر يأكل ويشرب وينام بل والأكثر من ذالك انه عوقب من البشر بأن قاموا بتعذيبه أشد أنواع العذاب ثم قاموا بصلبه على الصليب حتى موته هل هذا كله كان الله؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وان كان الله قد نزل من السماء الى الأرض وعاش بين الناس فترة من الزمن حتى صلب على الصليب ومات من كان يدير الكون في تلك الفتره التي عاش فيها المسيح في الأرض بين الناس؟؟؟؟
> ...




صدقيني ملينا من كتر ما جوبنا علي هذة التسائلات في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة 


ثانيا الا تعلمين ان هذا ليس القسم المناسب خشي الاسئلة والاجوبة هتلاقي كل اسئلتك ولو عاوزة اي سؤال انا تحت امرك


----------



## siag_gis (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*الاخ فريدي العزيز
اشكرك على هذا التوحيد وابلغك ان قلبي فعلا ارتاح جدا من الذي قلته وارجو ان تكون ممثلا للمسيحيين ...
ولكى يطمئن قلبي اكثر ارجو ان تعترف لي انت وجميع المسيحيين بان الله الواحد هو رب موسى وعيسى وابراهيم ورب الانبياء جميعا عليهم السلام .. وساعتها لن يبقى لي شىء سوى ان اشكرك 
خالص تحياتي*


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

يا marounanderw انت الآن تقوم بالسخريه بالسلام الذي أمرنا الله تعالى بالسلام به عليكم والمشكله ان الأداره قد منعتنا منه وقالت انه يخالف الأنظمه وها أنت الآن بتفاهتك وسفاهتك تهزء به منا الآن 
لذا نرجو من أدارة هذا المنتدى وبالأخص السيد ستفانوس من أخذ الأجراء اللازم ضدك مثل ماتخذ معي في قسم أرفض الأسلام كأنسان هذا ان كان هناك عدل وأنصاف في هذا المنتدى 
أما بخصوص الأسئله فقد وجهتها ياشاطر الى السيد fredyyy وأظنه صاحب علم وأدب عنك أيها التافه وبخصوص وجود أجابه في القسم الذي أشرت عليه فلا يوجد هناك اجابه لمثل هذه الأسئله التي تدعي انك قد مللت منها وهي بالأصح انها ترعبك لأنها تبين حقيقة دينك 
أما بخصوص أن هذه الأسئله ليست بهذا القسم المناسب فأقول لك أنك أعمى البصيره لأنك لو أطلعت علىمشاركة السيدfredyyy رقم187 لرأيت أن صديقك قد أجاب الآتي:
المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
(ثوابت) 

قابله للتفسير وغير قابلة للجدال
لقد قال صديقك ان هذه الثوابت قابله للتفسير وليست قابله للجدال ولو لاحظت يامن تتخبط في الظلمات أني طلبت تفسيرا لمدلولات هذه الثوابت 000أي لم آت بجديد من عندي 
أخيرا00000
روح ذاكرلك كلمتين يا بابا بدل الأستهزاء بأشياء لن تنفعك


----------



## وليم تل (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اخى سياج 
لقد فعلت كمن صمت دهرا ونطق كفرا
الموضوع هنا اسلامى وان اردت ان تسئل وتفهم فى المسيحيات ادخل فى اقسامها وهناك ستجد الرد الوافى
واذا كان لك ردا عما نقولة فى الاسلام فتفضل ولا تشوش
وادعوك لزيارة موضوعى هل اللة هو الاة القمر
اخى جهاد كفانا تشويشا وادخل فى المسيحيات وتناقش فيها كما يحلوا لك ولكن فى قسمها
وادعوك انت الاخر لزيارة موضوعى وهوقريب منك فى نفس القسم العام
يا اخوانى نريد مناقشة موضوعية بلا تشتيت وتكون فى صلب الموضوع الذى نرد فية
ودمتم بود


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*حامد *
*بداية عزيزي fredyyy اريدك ان تنسى اني انسان مسلم وتجاوبني على هذه التساؤلات التي سأطرحها الآن ولاكن تجاوبني على اني انسان مسيحي متشكك في أمر دينه ويريد منك أن ترشه الى الصواب0000*

*بناء على رغبتك أهلاً بك / حامد المسيحي ... ومرحباً بأسئلتك *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أولا عندما طرحت عليك سؤالي الأخير وقمت بالأجابه عن أن الله هو المسيح الظاهر في الجسد وهذه ثوابت قابله للتفسير وغير قابله للجدل فأني أطلب منك تفسير لما هو آت:*
*هل الله قد نزل من السماء وترك ملكه هناك *

*الله غير المحدود ... لا تتناسب معة (نزل) , (ترك) المكانية *

*كما هو في السماء كذلك على الأرض ليس لهه حدود*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الى الأرض في صورة انسان وعاش بين الناس فترة من الزمان كما يعيش البشر يأكل ويشرب وينام بل والأكثر من ذالك انه عوقب من البشر بأن قاموا بتعذيبه أشد أنواع العذاب ثم قاموا بصلبه على الصليب حتى موته هل هذا كله كان الله ؟*

*المسيح (الله الظاهر في الجسد) عندما أكل وشرب ونام *

*فعل هذا بجسده اللحم والدم ... وليس بلاهوته *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وان كان الله قد نزل من السماء الى الأرض وعاش بين الناس فترة من الزمن حتى صلب على الصليب ومات من كان يدير الكون في تلك الفتره التي عاش فيها المسيح في الأرض بين الناس ؟*

*في نفس الوقت الذي رأينا الله في المسيح كان الله يدير الكون فالله لم يتغير *

*فإذاً ظهور الله في المسيح على الأرض ليس معناه تركه للسماء أو كانت السماء خالية*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وكيف عاش الله في رحم امرأه هي من خلقه لمدة تسعة شهور في ظلمات هذا الرحم مثل أي انسان طبيعي ؟*

*من كان في رحم العذراء مريم المسيح بحسب الجسد (الدم اللحم)*

*وإن كان الرحم له ظلمات فقد أنار المسيح هذة الظلمات *

*تجسد المسيح ليس كتجسد أي إنسان *

*لأنه لم يأتي بمشيئة رجل بل بالروح القدس*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وهل كان الله يتبول ويتغوط مثلنا كبشر ((( حاش لله جل شأنه وعز مقامه من ذالك))) ؟*

*عبارة مردود عليها أعلى*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وان كان ليس له أم كما عترفت سابقا فمن هي مريم العذراء التي حملةبه وولدته مثل ماتفعل أي أم بالنسبة اليه ؟*

*العذراء المطوبة مريم حملت جسد المسيح الكريم *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ياليتك عزيزي fredyyy تجاوبني على هذه التسؤلات كلها ياعزيزي000000 *


*ها قد أجبتك أخي العزيز / حامد المسيحي ..... بناء على رغبتك*

*وشششششكراً لك على إخلاصك في الأسئلة*

:big35:     :ab4:     :big35:​


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*siag_gis *
*الاخ فريدي العزيز*
*اشكرك على هذا التوحيد وابلغك ان قلبي فعلا ارتاح جدا من الذي قلته وارجو ان تكون ممثلا للمسيحيين ...*
*ولكى يطمئن قلبي اكثر ارجو ان تعترف لي انت وجميع المسيحيين بان الله الواحد هو رب موسى وعيسى وابراهيم ورب الانبياء جميعا عليهم السلام .. وساعتها لن يبقى لي شىء سوى ان اشكرك *
*خالص تحياتي *

*أقولها بألى صوت وبأكبر حجم خط *

*أنا أؤمن بالله الواحد رب*
*موسى وإبراهيم *​ 
*وجميع الأنبياء الصادقين الواردين*
*بالكتاب المقدس*
​
*وهدفي من محاورتك هو أن يرتاح قلبك ويثبت في الإيمان بالله الواحد*

*هذا أسمي هدف في الوجود*


*وشششششكراً لعباراتك الهادئة*




:big35: :ab4: :big35:​


----------



## siag_gis (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اخي فريدي 
لم يتضمن توحيدك بالله انه رب عيسى عليه السلام !!!! ممكن اعرف لماذا
فاذا كنت توحد الله فعلا كمسيحي فارح قلبي وقل انه الله الواحد رب عيسى وموسى وابراهيم ورب الانبياء جميعهم عليهم السلام
شكرا ومع خالص تحياتي*


----------



## siag_gis (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اخى وليم
بلاش العنف دا معايا لاني ضعيف ولا اتحمل هذه العبارات ... وعلى فكرة النطق بالكفر ليس من سمة المسلم حتى لو كان ضعيف العلم ... وانا لا اسأل في المسيحيات بل فى جزء بسيط من اركان الاديان السماوية وهى التوحيد بالله وعدم الشرك به.
لعلك تفهم ما اقول يا اخي فهو ابسط من ان تفكر فيه
اذا وحدت الله فانت مسيحي متدين واذا لم ... فانا لا اعرف ما هو دينك
خالص تحياتي وودي*


----------



## fredyyy (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*siag_gis*

*بساطة شديدة جداً*

*لأن عيسى لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس *

*الحذر في كل ما أكتب مطلوب كي لا ُأخطئ الى الله*


----------



## siag_gis (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اخى العزيز فريدي
افهم من ذلك انك لا تؤمن بعيسى عليه السلام لانه لم يرد بالكتاب المقدس . وان لم يكن كذلك فماذا يمثل عيسى عليه السلام عندكم.
خالص تحياتي*


----------



## siag_gis (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*الاخ فريدي - العزيز وليم 
انا مش فاهم دي ( لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل 
ليخلّص به العالم ) هو الله ليه ابن ؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتي لكم جميعا ايها المسيحيين
وكل عام وانتم بخير*


----------



## fredyyy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*siag_gis*

*أنت تتكلم عن شخصية غير موجودة *

*فكيف أؤمن بشخصية خيالية ليس لها وجود*


----------



## siag_gis (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اخي فريدي
*كل سنة وانت طيب ان والموحدين بالله جميعا ...*
اذا يمكنك ان تقول الله الواحد رب الانبياء جميعا ابراهيم وموسى و... عليهم السلام *وابن مريم رضى الله عنها*
تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*أخي / siag_gis *

*وكل سنة وأنت طيب *

*وكل العالم كمان بخير حتي الأشرار *

*ليس حباً في شرهم لكن ليكون لهم فرصة*

*للتوبة والرجوع الى الله الحي الحقيقي وينالوا *

*الحيـاة الأبديـة **والغفـران الأبـدي والغفـران الأبـوي *


*:36_15_15:     :11:     :36_15_15:*​


----------



## nabil7070 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .
محمد بن عبد الله وعلى اله واصحابه الطاهرين الغر الميامين.
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له وان محمد عبد الله ورسوله.
سبحانه لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد . تعالى الله عما يشركون.
والله ما وجدته هنا فى هذا المنتدى ماهو الا مجموعة من شرار الناس .
نسو او تناسو ان يتعلموا دينهم واو يقرأ احدهم الانجيل الذى قد غطاة التراب فى بيته.
واستفذونا حتى جعلونا نقرا انجيلهم فما وجدنا فيه الا كل ما يتهمون به الاسلام والقران.
من او سفر التكون فى العهد القديم وحتى روؤيا يوحنى الاهوتى فى العهد الجديد.
فما وجد الا كل الاتهام الواضح الصريح  للرب الذى تعبدونه بالنقص وعدم المعرفة .
والاتهام الصريح للانبياء بالزنى ولا حول ولا قوة الابالله .
وتحريض واضح على سفك الدماء .
واشياء تخجل ان تقرائها وحدك فما بالك ان تقرئها امام اختك او امك او ابنتك .
ووجدت فيه تحقير صريح لشان المرءة التى تتهمون الاسلام بانه ظلمها..

واعلم الرد مسبقا ستقول ان هذا ليس بمكان النقاش فى هذا الموضوع .
وستعطينى كالعادة رابط ادخل علية فيقولون نفس الكلام ماهذا مكان النقاش فى هذا الموضوع .
انا الان اقولها متحديا 
اريد احد يناقشنى فى الانجيل 
واعلم انه ليس فيكم من يجرا على ذلك لانكم لا تعلمون عنه اى شىء


----------



## avram (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الأخوة الآحباء مسلمين ومسيحين كل عام وانتم بخير وإن كانت متاخرة فكل يوم بخير

أعتذر كالعادة أنني تغيبت عن المنتدئ الأيام الماضية، وأسعدني حواركم الله يُنير العقول ويفتح القلوب ليعرف كل إنسان محبة الله المقدمة له في الأنجيل "الخبر السار"

يؤسفني كما تعودت في الردود من الأصدقاء المسلمين نطلب الرد على نقاط محددة فنجده ياتي بأشياء تناقض النقطة المطلوب الرد فيها.
على سبيل المثال ذكرنا عن السموم الذي وضعها الشيطان بالإسلام تحت شعار رائع لا إله الإ الله وهي
القتل والكراهية والبغضة للآخريين، وياتي الأصدقاء ويتغنون بالرحمة التي في الإسلام ويذكرون أشياء نعم بها رحمة ويتجاهلون كل الفظائع والجرائم التي إرتكبها رسول الإسلام من قتل أم قرفة فقع الأعيين .........الخ
الإ تعرفزن أن نقطة سم واحدة قادرة على تسميم وجبة  شهية، كيف تفسرون القتل باسم الدين وتتغنون بالرحمة !!!!
تكلمنا عن سُم آخر وهو الترخيص بالدعارة المقننة تحت مسمئ المتعة، وجاء سيف الإسلام ليقول لنا أحاديث تُحرم المتعة.
وأنا لا يهمني أن حرمه بعد ذلك أم لا أو هو قاصر على بنات الكفار كما قال أحدهم أو على الكل. الذي يتضح لي شخص يّدعي أنه رسول الله ويُرخص لنفسه وللإتباعة دعارة مقننة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## siag_gis (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*اخى افرام
كل سنة وانت طيب
ارى انك لم تزل فى اجازتك ولم تقرا اى شىء واخشى انك لم تستوعبه كما لم نسنوعب اى من تعاليم الاسلام وارى انك تحاول الزج بنا نحن المسلمين فى مناقشات لمواضيع موجودة فقط فى عقولكم ولا تريدون من المناقشة الا اثبات ما لا صحة له ... الامر الذي اقنعني تمام القناعة بجهلكم او كذبكم .... هذا بالاضافة الى التناقضات التي تقع فى طرح موضوعاتكم ... وعندما ياتي احدنا برد قاطع شديد تفصلونه بدعوى انه خرج عن القوانين .... البعض منكم حواراته بناءة مثل فريدي والبعض الاخر يحاول منطقة الامور مثل وليم تل ... وبعضهم مثلك يحاول الدفاع عن معتقداته حتى لو بالجهل والافتراء ... 
اخي افرام او اختي ...
الاسلام جاء بعد المسيحية واليهودية وكانت اليهودية لاصلاح العلاقة بين العبد والعبد ... والمسيحية بين العبد والرب الواحد ( وهو ليس المسيح قطعا ) ... وجاء الاسلام ليجمع بين التعاليم السمحة للديانتين وليوحد الله تعالى بعد شرككم ... اما الشيطان الذي تتحدث عنه فما هو الا الذي زرع الهواجس في نفوسكم وجعلكم تفترون على الله وتجعلونه يدخل في بشر ليكون قراره المتين رحم امراة ونهايته في جسد رجل يبثق عليه ويعلق على الصليب حتى يقتل ( اى اله هذا ) ... اما عن موضوع الدعاره فهى ليست فى الاسلام وحاشا لله ان تكون ايضا في المسيحية او اليوهودية لانها من عند الله الواحد ... اما ما جاء بكتبكم ( عهد قديم او جديد ) فما هو الا محض كذب وافتراء .. ورغم ذلك تدعون على الاسلام ورسوله الكريم بالتصريح بالدعارة وفي مكان اخر بمنتداكم تحاولون اثارة الفتن لا الرسول امر برجم الزانية والزاني المحصنين ... عموما انا ارى ان الدعارة تفشت الان في الدول الاوربية بسبب انها ليست اسلامية ... ونحن المسلمين نحاول جادين منع هذة الجريمة من ان تنتشر فى بلادنا ... ولا ادري هل انتم معنا ام انكم تريدون ان تكونوا مثل الاوربيين ... عموما اخي او اختي افرام انصحك بمد اجازتك فترة اطول لكى تسترد عافيتك المعلوماتية وان تخرج الشيطان من عقلك وقلبك وان توحد الله رب المسيح ورب مريم باقي الانبياء 
كل سنة وانت طيب 
وخالص تحياتي*


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*nabil7070 *

*بكل محبة ... سأعتبر أنك لم تقل شيئاً *

**** لا لحوار المنفعلين ****​*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*انا الان اقولها متحديا *

*أمور الله لا تخضع للتحدي ولا يوجد من يستطيع أن يتحداها*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اريد احد يناقشنى فى الانجيل *

*موضوعات الإنجيل لا تقبل النقاش لأنها ثوابت ... إسأل عن ما لا تستطيع فهمه*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واعلم انه ليس فيكم من يجرا على ذلك لانكم لا تعلمون عنه اى شىء *

*أنت لست إلا عابر سبيل على المنتدى ولا تعلم عنا أي شئ *

*لماذا الإقرار بأننا لا نعلم شئ*

*ضيفنا العزيز *

*نحن نحيرم كل من يسأل ونجيبه ليس من معلوماتنا الشخصية لكن من كلام الله*

*إسأل دون إنفعال تجد الإجابة بكل بساطة*


*:11:        :66:       :11:*​


----------



## b7baak (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم اله الكون خلقنا من تراب واحيانا من التراب
اخي وصديقي العزيز
ان الفكرة التي تتعشش في عقلك عن الاسلام هي فكرة قد تكون كبرت وفهمتها (وانا لا اعارضك الراي )
لاني قد كد كبرت على مثل هذه الافكار ولكن منذ مدة قصيرة حاولت تفهم ما يفهمه الشخص المسيحي
من تعاليم .......الخ

اما عن الاسلام

كما سبق وقلت انه يقيد الشخص بافعاله
فكل شخص مسلم يحاول انتقاء افضل اعماله حتى يبرز بها في الاخرة
وكل المسلمين يعرفون ان النار محفوفة بالشهوات والمعاصي 

فهذا ما احببت ان اوضح لك 
عبادة الله تلزمنا باطاعة اوامره واجتناب نواهيه حتي نكسب رضاه

وصلى اللهم وسلم على اشرف الخلق والمرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الرب يبارك حياتك اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

كل عام وانتم بخير نحن لانخجل من الانجيل بل نقرائه ونناقش به من يريد ان يناقشنا به وليس ما يقال عنا في الجوامع ان كفر وانتم لكم محمد تحبونه وتعتقدون به ولنا نحن يسوع نحبه ونعتقد به


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

اي محاولة للبحث عن تفاصيل حياة الرسول تصطدم بحائط من الخرافات بناه كُتاب سيرة الرسول في القرن الثامن الميلادي ومابعده. نزلت الرسالة على الرسول وعمره حوالي اربعين عاماً. قبل نزول الرسالة كان محمد رجلاً عادياً من بني  هاشم، يعمل في التجارة، مثله مثل رجال كثيرين من قريش في ذلك الوقت. وبالطبع، لم يكن عرب مكة في القرن السادس الميلادي، يعرفون كتابة شهادات الميلاد لاطفالهم، ولم يكن لديهم تقويم متفق عليه. وعندما ابتدأ محمد بتبليغ رسالته، لم يكن احدٌ ممن حوله مهتماً لمعرفة في اي يوم من ايام الاسبوع ولد، ولا في اي عام، وإنما كان همهم محاربة دينه الجديد. وحتى حين مات لم يتفق الناس على اي يوم مات فيه، قال بعضهم انه مات في اليوم الثامن والعشرين من صفر  وقال آخرون في اليوم الثالث عشر من ربيع الاول في العام الحادي عشر للهجرة. ومع هذا نجد مؤرخين مثل " ابن كثير" الذي الف " مختصر السيرة النبوية" في القرن الثامن الميلادي يخبرنا بالتفصيل عن حمل امه به، ويوم مولده، وكل المعجزات التي ظهرت يوم ان وُلد وحتى يوم ان حملت به أمه.

ونعلم من كتب السيرة كذلك ان النبي ولد مختوناً ومسروراً، اي مقطوع حبل السرة. وولد وبصره شاخص الى السماء. فلو ولد النبي وحبل سرته مقطوعاً لمات قبل ان يولد لان حبل السره هو الذي يوصل الاوكسجين الى الطفل في الرحم والى ان يصرخ الطفل صرخته الاولى يكون اعتماده على حبل السرة كلياً، كما يؤكد الطب الحديث، فاذا انقطع حبل السرة قبل ان يولد الطفل، مات ذلك  الطفل.
وتقول السيرة النبوية لما كانت الليلة التي ولد فيها رسول الله ارتجس إيوان كسرى، وسقطت منه اربع عشرة شرفة، وخمدت نار الفرس ولم تخمد قبل ذلك بألف عام، وغاصت بحيرة ساوة . 

ولنسأل انفسنا سؤالاً بسيطاً. اذا كان الله قد ارسل محمداً لاهل مكة والجزيرة العربية في المكان الاول، كما يذكرنا القرآن في عدة آيات انه انزله قرآناً عربياً، لماذا ارتجس ايوان كسرى في العراق وخمدت نار المجوس في بلاد فارس ولم يحدث شئ في مكة وجوارها، أما كان الاجدر في الليلة التي ولد فيها رسول الله ان يسطع النور الباهر في الكعبة ليقنع اهل مكة ان الله مرسل رسولاً منهم؟ 

وواضح ان كل هذه خرافات " Mythology" نسجها كُتّاب السيرة النبوية حول النبي بدون تمحيص وبدون اي اعتبار لعقل اي انسان يقرأ هذه الكتب. فيحدثنا ابن كثير، مثلاً، ان آمنة بنت وهب، ام النبي، قالت لحليمة السعدية التي ارضعته:     " حملت به فما حملت حملاً قط اخف منه". ونحن نعلم ان محمداً لم يكن له اخوة ومات ابوه وامه حبلى به. فكيف تقول انها ما حملت قط حملاً اخف منه وهي لم تحمل غيره؟ وان كانت تعني حمل اشياء اخرى غير الجنين، فهي لا بد قد حملت عدة اشياء اخف من الجنين الذي يزن في المتوسط ثلاثة كيلوجرامات.

كل ما نستطيع ان نحصل عليه من السيرة النبوية هو ان محمداً ولد في عام الفيل، اي حوالي عام 570 للميلاد وان ابوه مات وهو بعد في بطن أمه، وارضعته حليمة السعدية، وماتت امه وعمره خمسة او ستة سنوات ورباه عمه ابو طالب. وكان يرعى الغنم وهو طفل ثم مارس التجارة لحساب أمرأة ثرية اسمها خديجة بنت خويلد، وتزوجها فيما بعد وكان عمره آنذاك خمسة وعشرين عاماًً وهي عمرها اربعون عاماً. وصار محمد مسؤولاً عن تجارة خديجة، يسافر بها الى الشام من وقت لآخر. وقد اتاح له هذا الزواج التفرغ للتأمل في شؤون الكون واللجوء الى غار حراء من وقت لآخر


----------



## maxway751 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تفضلوا هذا الموقع المفيد للمسيحين والمسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الموقع مرفق بفضااااائح 

من هنـــــا 

:66:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



marounandrew قال:


> السلام علي من اتبع هدي هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...





هذة هي مشاركتي ما الخطا فيها تتحججون وخلاص




> marounanderw انت الآن تقوم بالسخريه بالسلام الذي أمرنا الله تعالى بالسلام به عليكم والمشكله ان الأداره قد منعتنا منه وقالت انه يخالف الأنظمه وها أنت الآن بتفاهتك وسفاهتك تهزء به منا الآن




شكرا ليكي نشتم لناخذ بركة كان من الاولي ان تردي السلام ولا تغلطي فانا قلت السلام علي من اتبع هدي انتي تقولي السلام علي من امن واهتدي اعلمك انا اسلامك ولا اية كما قلت ربنا يسامحك ويباركك

انا عارف اني مضايقك ومعصبك في المنتدي الاسلامي لكن هل هذا كلة بسبب ردودي علي العلم انها مثبتة باحديث ثانيا كيف للادارة ان تتخذ اجراء ضدي وانا لم افعل شئ هل هذا العدل الذي اتي بة محمدك الظالم ام شئ اخر علي العموم الساكت عن الحق شيطانا اخرص ولا اية اتحداكي واتحدي اي مسلم ان ياتي بشتيمة واحدة في مشركاتي الا لو بتعتقدي اني الاحاديث شتيمة




أما بخصوص الأسئله فقد وجهتها ياشاطر الى السيد fredyyy وأظنه صاحب علم وأدب عنك أيها التافه



كما قلتلك ربنا يسامحك وفعلا هو فية حد زي فريدي في ادبة واخلاقة ربنا يباركم

واقلك مرة اخري انا الخاطي مارون ليست مستحق هذة البركة بركة شتيمتك ليا

ربنا يسامحك انا عارف انك وخدة محمد اسوة ليكي والمعروف انهو كان سباب ولعان






> وبخصوص وجود أجابه في القسم الذي أشرت عليه فلا يوجد هناك اجابه لمثل هذه الأسئله التي تدعي انك قد مللت منها وهي بالأصح انها ترعبك لأنها تبين حقيقة دينك
> أما بخصوص أن هذه الأسئله ليست بهذا القسم المناسب فأقول لك أنك أعمى البصيره لأنك لو أطلعت علىمشاركة السيدfredyyy رقم187 لرأيت أن صديقك قد أجاب الآتي:
> المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
> (ثوابت)




ذكرتيني بمثل ادي للواد يصطاد بدل متديلة سمكة

انتي لا بحثتي ولا عملتي اي شئ انظري

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=446&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%D3%ED%CD+%C7%E1%E1%E5+%C7%E1%D9%C7%E5%D1+%C7%E1%CC%D3%CF


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33382&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%D3%ED%CD+%C7%E1%E1%E5+%C7%E1%D9%C7%E5%D1+%C7%E1%CC%D3%CF






http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35568&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%D3%ED%CD+%C7%E1%E1%E5+%C7%E1%D9%C7%E5%D1+%C7%E1%CC%D3%CF



وغيرها الكثير الكثير لية بس الكدب والمكر الاسلامي بطلو تخدو من منتديات المراحيض الاسلامية بدون متعرفو حاجة فانتم كالريسيفر متبرمج فوقو ودورو علي خلاصكم


> روح ذاكرلك كلمتين يا بابا بدل الأستهزاء بأشياء لن تنفعك




شكرا ليكي مانا اقلتلك مستحقش بركة الشتيمة دي ربنا يسامحك ويباركك مين الي يذاكر روحي ذكري قرانك واسلامك كويس 


سلام والنعمة ربنا يباركك مارون اندرو


----------



## جهاد حامد محمد (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

أولا ياجاهل أنا رجل ولاكن أنت معذور واحد مثلك أعمى البصيره ايش هاتنتظر منه 
ثانيا لو حاسس ان شتيمتي لك ستزيدك بركه أنا ماعندي مانع كل يوم على الصباح أعطيك بركتين من عندي يابو بركه 
ثالثا أي منتدى أسلامي تقولي انك مضايقني فيه ومعصبني أظاهر ان المذاكره قد أثرت عليك شويه وخلتك تتخيل أشياء ماهي طبيعيه لاكن نصيحتي لك لا تسكت على حالتك بعدين ممكن يتهيألك اني صرت مسيحي 
رابعا أنا أتحداك لو أنك صادق أنك تقابلني على أي منتدى أسلامي تختاره انت هذا اذا أنك واثق من نفسك رغم شكي في ذالك وبعدين تعبنا من كثر الكلام الي لا يودي ولا يجيب اذا كنت صادق قابلني في أي منتدى اسلامي وخلينا نشوف علمك ياشاطر
خامسا أما بخصوص الروابط الي جابتها للأجابه على الأسئله التي طرحتها فحدث ولا حرج أنظر الى أجابتها معي يامن تؤمن بأن المسيح هو الله في هذه الروابط انشالله وأشكرك اذا دللتني على هذه الروابط التي فيها مالا يصدقه عقل بشري عاقل


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*موضوع مقنع بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*يا استاذ جهاد حامد محمد الموضوع مش محتاج كل دة وان مش ياف ان فى فرق بين انة يبقابلك هنا او فى منتدى اسلامى تقريبا مافيش فرق جوهرى 
بس انت بتقول كدة لانك مش عارف تقول اية ولا ترد على اية حتى 
لانك لو عندك رد كنت تقولة بدل الكلام الفاضى اللى انت عمال تقولة دة وبعدين انت لو متضايق متجيش هنا تانى لان دة منتدانا احنا وبردو بنقولك اهلا وسهلا بيك فى اى وقت دة لاننا افضل منك فى معملتنا 
والشتيمة مش جديدة عليك لان دى حاجة الدين بيأمركم بيها زى القتل والكلام الفاضى الجديد وعموما اهو كلة فى نظركم فى سبيل الله 
اسف بجد لكل االاعضاء المشرفين بس فعلا دى حاجة تحرق الدم ودة رأيى وانا متمسك بية 
ولو اضطر الموقف لوقف عضويتى بس بجد الناس دى من ضمن الشعب المصرى اللى هو من النوع اللى بيقتاد بلعصاية يعنى  يعنى عدم الفهم دة متوفر عندهم هو والعصبية والجهل 
اتمنى ان ماحدش يزعل منى بس بجد دى حاجة تعصب
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



> أولا ياجاهل أنا رجل ولاكن أنت معذور واحد مثلك أعمى البصيره ايش هاتنتظر منه
> ثانيا لو حاسس ان شتيمتي لك ستزيدك بركه أنا ماعندي مانع كل يوم على الصباح أعطيك بركتين من عندي يابو بركه
> ثالثا أي منتدى أسلامي تقولي انك مضايقني فيه ومعصبني أظاهر ان المذاكره قد أثرت عليك شويه وخلتك تتخيل أشياء ماهي طبيعيه لاكن نصيحتي لك لا تسكت على حالتك بعدين ممكن يتهيألك اني صرت مسيحي
> رابعا أنا أتحداك لو أنك صادق أنك تقابلني على أي منتدى أسلامي تختاره انت هذا اذا أنك واثق من نفسك رغم شكي في ذالك وبعدين تعبنا من كثر الكلام الي لا يودي ولا يجيب اذا كنت صادق قابلني في أي منتدى اسلامي وخلينا نشوف علمك ياشاطر
> خامسا أما بخصوص الروابط الي جابتها للأجابه على الأسئله التي طرحتها فحدث ولا حرج أنظر الى أجابتها معي يامن تؤمن بأن المسيح هو الله في هذه الروابط انشالله وأشكرك اذا دللتني على هذه الروابط التي فيها مالا يصدقه عقل بشري عاقل




ربنا يسامحك اشتمي كمان ما رسولك اسوة حسة السباب العان قليل الادب


----------



## غسان (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

السلام عليكم

بصراحه ما بعرف ، ايش هدف الموضوع - بس طبيعة الحال

الدول العربيه و السلامه تتعرض للهجوم من الدول الاخرى بغض النضر عن دينهم ، فهل انتضر العدو يغتصب املاكي و العب بحرمتي من بناتي و زوجتي و إلخ.

و في آيه تقول : إن ينصركم الله فلاغالب لكم - اي بمعناه المسلمين إذا كانو منافقين او مغضبين الله فلن ينصرهم و ليس هم من ينصروا الله - فالله خلق السماوات الوارض و كمان خلق الارض خلقنا و خلقك ليس ضعيفا لينتضر المعونه منا و نحنو من نعبده.

انا عن الوحشيه الذي تتكلم عنها و الارهاب و سفك الدماء، اتوقع انك بتقدر تسئل الدولة المسيحيه الكبرى امريكا بحربها على افغانستان و على العراق و فيتنام و البانما - و بآلياتها الحربيه الكبيره المدمره

فمن الطبيعي شباب الاسلام يسترجل و يقف للحرب ليدافع عن ارضه و اهله و املاكه و ابنائه ، وهو يصلي و يدعوا الله للنصرة ، و نحنوا مؤمنون بان النصر قادم و نؤمن بيوم القيامه وهو اليوم الي يزداد فيه الفساد

عوما انا مش شايف ان المسلمين غلطانين للرد على وحشية امريكا و الدول المناصره اليهم لانهم قد ما بيقدروا بحاولو بنهبوا و ياخذوا كل ما نستطيع ان نجنيه ، في سبيل التغطرس.

صديقي و أخي الكريم - الدين الاسلامي صار شبهة لان الاعداء يستعملوا وسائل الاعلام القويه و يتمسكنون حتى يتمكنون ، و صدقني انت ما عشت حالة حرب ، و انقتل اخ او ابن لك قدام عينك و انت ببيتك و يدخلو الجنود و يغتصبوا بناتك او زوجتك غصبا عنك و انت تستميت في الدفاع عنهم.

اي تساهل لازم نقدمه : نقدم اليهم نسائنا و اطفالنا و نكون مدعوسين تحت اقدامهم ، و اذا صرنا نحار هذا العدو نكون ارهابيين من الارهابي بالدرجة الاولى ؟!

و كل احترامي لاخواني و اخواتي المسيحيات و بحبكم لآخر يوم بحياتي - و اخواني المسلمين و المسلمات - بحبكم حب لآخر يوم بحيات

الين الاسلامي يدعو للمحبه و الدفاع عن النفس و الذات و ليس الارهاب : تحياتي اليكم


----------



## fredyyy (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*حامد*
*ثانيا لو حاسس ان شتيمتي لك ستزيدك بركه أنا ماعندي مانع كل يوم على الصباح أعطيك بركتين من عندي يابو بركه*

*يُقيَِّم الانسان بما يخرج من فمه فإذا خرج خير فهو صِدِّيق ... وإذا خرج شر فهو شرير*

*العرض الجميل الذي قدمته (بأن تشتم كل صباح) يجعلك من الفئة الثانية *

*أتمنى أن تضبط أعصابك وتتكلم بالحسنى *

*متى 12 : 36 *
*وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ بَطَّالَةٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا النَّاسُ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ عَنْهَا حِسَاباً يَوْمَ الدِّينِ. *

*لا تتفاخر بالشر فسيأتي يوما وينقلب هذا الشر عليك*

*وإن كنت تخاف الله لا تتفوه بما يُغضبة*

*مسيحي يُحبك ... fredyyy*

:11_1_211v:​


----------



## fredyyy (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*أخي marounandrew*

*أشكرك لتقَبل الشتيمة من أخوك في الانسانية حامد :*

*يوحنا الأولى 3 : 10 *
*بِهَذَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ ظَاهِرُونَ وَأَوْلاَدُ إِبْلِيسَ. كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ يَفْعَلُ الْبِرَّ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكَذَا مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ. *


*كورنثوس الأولى 4 : 12 *
*وَنَتْعَبُ عَامِلِينَ بِأَيْدِينَا. نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ. نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ. *

*أخي الغالى لقد تحققت فيك كلمات الإنجيل وأظهرتها عملياً*

:ab4:          :big35:          :ab4:​


----------



## fredyyy (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*sabry777*

*بكل هدوء ... ليس لك رداً يا من تنسخ وتلصق دون فهم إلا *

*تيطس 1 : 15 *
*كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِراً، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضاً وَضَمِيرُهُمْ. *

*أرد على جزئية واحدة *

*هل لو أذنبت أنا ووقعت فى جريمة الزنى يحكم على بأن تأخذ زوجتى لقريبى كى يزنى بها وعلى قارعة الطريق!!!!!!!*

*شكلك زنيت مع واحدة وخايف يتعمل كدة في مراتك أو ُأختك أو ُأمك*

*أقرأ ماذا يقول الكتاب :*

*أمثالٌ 22 : 8 *
*الزَّارِعُ إِثْماً يَحْصُدُ بَلِيَّةً وَعَصَا سَخَطِهِ تَفْنَى. *

*غلاطية 6 : 7 *
*لاَ تَضِلُّوا! اللهُ لاَ يُشْمَخُ عَلَيْهِ. فَإِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْرَعُهُ الإِنْسَانُ إِيَّاهُ يَحْصُدُ أَيْضاً. *

*الموضوع زرع وحصاد*

*لا تتقدم لكلام الله بمشرط التشريح *

*تقدم بإذن السامع فتنال بركة*

:36_15_15:     :story:     :17_1_34[1]:     :36_15_15:


*حبي وتحياتي ... fredyyy*​


----------



## fredyyy (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*sabry777 *
*أختى العزيزه أخوانى الاعزاء لا أستطيع الايمان بالمسيحيه *

*ومن قال لك آمن ..... بالمسيحية *

*الذي يأتي الى الله يؤمن بالمسيح ........ وليس بالمسيحية*

*وكل ما أوصى به المسيح هو طاهراً أنظر ماذا فعل من أجلنا*


*تيطس 2 : 14 *
*الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ يَفْدِيَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، وَيُطَهِّرَ لِنَفْسِهِ شَعْباً خَاصّاً غَيُوراً فِي أَعْمَالٍ حَسَنَةٍ. *

*العبرانيين 9 : 14 *
*فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلَّهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ! *

*يوحنا الأولى 1 : 7 *
*وَلَكِنْ إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. *

*يوحنا الأولى 1 : 9 *
*إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.*



*أقبل الى المسيح فتتطهر أفكارك*


----------



## fredyyy (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*sabry777*

*مزمور 50 : 16 *

*وَلِلشِّرِّيرِ قَالَ اللهُ مَا لَكَ تُحَدِّثُ بِفَرَائِضِي *
*وَتَحْمِلُ عَهْدِي عَلَى فَمِكَ*

*هذا تقرير كلام الله عنك وليس كلامي*

*الزعل ممنوع *

*أنت بتكتب وإحنا بنرد عليك *

*ولكن إذا زادت الشتيمة *

*سيحذف كلامك*

*تحذير*


:banned:     :1286B2~161:     :banned:​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

 sabry777 


يا حلاوة الكوبي والبيست لو عاوز تحاور حاور كراجل بدماغك انت وليس كوبي وبست

ثانيا عزيزي فريدي هم يخالفون القوانين ويقلون ادبهم فهذا ليس الاسئلة والاجوبة ولا الرد علي الشبهات هذا المنتدي العام


اقراو البند السابع في القوانين


----------



## avram (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

الأخوة الآحباء
الحوار مفتوح ويُظهر الحوار أبناء الله وأبناء إبليس، لأن من ثمارهم تعرفونهم
أشكر أخوتي المسيحين المؤمنين الذين يعكسون إيمانهم في حياتهم ومحبتهم، 

قرات المشاركات السابقة وحقيقي ما يكتبه صبري ليس بجديد من ظلمة الفكر والكوبي والبست والتعصب الآعمئ.
وأعرف أن كل ما كتب مردود عليه في هذا المنتدئ الرائع وغيرة من المواقع المسيحية.
لكن لأجل ما نترك هذة الإتهمات دون تعليق 
سأختصر جداً في الرد على بعض النقاط

نقطة يُركز عليها صبري أفندي وهو قص بعض الآيات عن بولس الرسول وهي صحيحة، لأنها موجودة بكلمة الله "الآنجيل"
لكن خدعوه وهو معذور ربما لأنه لا يعرف شئ ولم يقرا الآنجيل ليعرف جوهره.
أن هذة الآيات تتحدث عن بولس الرسول قبل أن يتقابل معه الرب يسوع.
نعم فبولس كان "شاول" مضطهد الكنيسة ومفتري ........الخ
لكن لماذا لا تنظر إلى شاول بعد أن آصبح بولس "لأن هذة نقطة تُظهر جوهر الحياة المسيحية" التي هي مقابلة مع الله
المسيحية ليست ديانة عبارة عن طقوس وعبارات تتردها فتصبح مسيحي "المسيحية هي مقابلة مع الله"
وعندما تقابل شاول مع الله أصبح بولس الرسول، يقول في رسالته الثانية إلى تسالونيكي
بعد أن كان يضطهد المؤمنين +++++++++ صار يتالم ويُضطهد من أجل المسيح
فانا افضل.في الاتعاب اكثر.في الضربات اوفر.في السجون اكثر.في الميتات مرارا كثيرة.
24  من اليهود خمس مرات قبلت اربعين جلدة الا واحدة.
25  ثلاث مرات ضربت بالعصي.مرة رجمت.ثلاث مرات انكسرت بي السفينة.ليلا ونهارا قضيت في العمق.
26  باسفار مرارا كثيرة.باخطار سيول.باخطار لصوص.باخطار من جنسي.باخطار من الامم.باخطار في المدينة.باخطار في البرية.باخطار في البحر.باخطار من اخوة كذبة.
27  في تعب وكد.في اسهار مرارا كثيرة.في جوع وعطش.في اصوام مرارا كثيرة.في برد وعري.
28  عدا ما هو دون ذلك.التراكم علي كل يوم.الاهتمام بجميع الكنائس.
29  من يضعف وانا لا اضعف.من يعثر وانا لا التهب

هل رآئيت التغير الذي يصير في حياة الشخص الذي يؤمن إيمان حقيقي بالمسيح
يتحول من مضطهد الكنيسة والمؤمنين إلى مُضطهد من أجل المسيح
بولس الرسول مات من أجل المسيح وإعلانه إيمانه بالمسيح

في المقابل نجد في الإسلام
الشخص الذي يؤمن بمحمد والإسلام بحذافيره ولا يُجمله يتحول إلى بن لادن إلى إرهابي قاتل ومجرم وحاقد ويكره البشر ويُدمر، وهذا يُصير من منطلق إيمانه بالإسلام
أنا أحترم بن لادن لأنه مسلم بصدق ومتمسك بكل التعاليم الإسلامية، وليس مثل شيوخ الآزهر الذي يجملون الإسلام ويظهرونه أنه دين سلام ويستندون على آيات منسوخة.
رغم طبعاً عدم مؤافقتي على أفعاله، لكن أعرف أن أفعاله نابعة من القرآن، ولا مرة ظهر على شاشات التلفزة إلا ويُردد آيات قرانية وسنه محمده.
وللإنصاف أعرف أنه في عالمنا الحاضر حروب وظلم وقتل ووحشية من أمريكا ومختلف بلاد أخرئ، لكنها لا تستند إلى سند ديني.
ولا مرة رائنا شخص يقتل بأسم الله ويردد اسم الله وهو يذبح الإ في الإسلام
لماذا، لأنه ملي بالأيات التي تحض على القتال والإرهاب

موضوع شاول الذي صار بولس
الخصة في الأتي 
المسيحية تُحول المجرمين إلى قديسين، بعد أن يقتلوا يصيروا يتحملوا الموت من أجل إيمانهم بمحبة وصبر 
الإسلام يُحول البشر المحترمين إلى إرهابين مجرمين قطاعين طرق وإرهابين.


----------



## avram (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

أنتقل إلى نقطة أخرئ يُركز عليها صبري
ويتشدق بها كثيراً عن الأمور التي ذكر الكتاب المقدس التي يُظهر أشخاص كانوا في مواضع خطا سواء أحداث إخلاقية أو غيرها.

وهنا أريد أن أركز على الآتي
هل ما ذُكر من مواقف خطا آيدها الكتاب المقدس ؟
حاشا، لأنه مكتوب كل ما كتُب كتب لتعليمنا وتوبيخنا، لكي يكون إنسان كامل.
ولأن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله الذي يعرف كل شئ ولا يُحابي الوجوه، ذكر لنا الأحداث كما هي
ذكر حتئ الأشخاص المؤمنين بضعافتهم ونقاط قوتهم وإيمانهم
ونحن نعرف أن كل البشر خطاءون، فلماذا يتستر الكتاب المقدس الذي هو كلمة الله على آخطاء البشر إي أن كانت درجتها، ليعلنها ويعلمنا منها، ونتحذر منها

الذين يعترضون آمثال سي صبري، هل يُنكر واقع الأعمال الفاضحة في تاريخ البشرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بل وأقولها ولا أريد أن أتهم أحد أناشد كل واحد وبصدق أن ينظر إلى نفسه شخصياً ليُدرك كم الشر الموجود، دون أن يخدع نفسه.
ولا سيما صبري، ماذا عن حياتك الشخصية؟ لا أريد جواب فهذا الجواب بينك وبين الله .
*إذن المشكلة ليست في الله الذي يّذكر لنا هذة القصص الحقيقية الواقعية عن الشرور التي إرتكبها الإنسان، لكن المشكلة في الإنسان نفسه*.

وبدل من أن تتهم وتتهجم على الله أعرف طبيعة البشر الخطاءة وأنا واحد منهم وأنت واحد منهم وأعرف وأبحث أين هو طريق الخلاص؟
وطريق الخلاص هو في الآنجيل كما صار مع شاول الذي تغيرت حياته وغيرهم على مر كل العصور إيمانهم بالآنجيل والمسيح غير حياتهم 180 درجة
وأنا وآحد منهم الله غيرني تماماً بعد أن آمنت بالمسيح إيمان حقيقي.

في المقابل تعالوا نلقي نظرة على الإسلام والقران.
يّخدع الإسلام أتباعه بأنهم خير أمة أخرجت للناس، وماذا عن واقع خير أمة آخرجت للناس؟
لا أريد أن أجرح آحد لكن الواقع بّين لكل شخص، وما نسمعة عن فساد وزنا محارم ........... الخ في الدول الإسلامية يوضح ذلك.
هل تريد الخداع أم تريد الحقيقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والحقيقة ليست فقط أن تعرف أن البشر خطاءون فقط، لكن عندما تعرف هذة الحقيقة وتقر بها يُقدم الله خطته للخلاص.
ويقدم لم نعمة وهبة وعطية مجانية وقوة الروح القدس تُغير حياتك وتجعلك خليقة جديدة في المسيح


----------



## avram (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

تعليقي بإختصار
نعم القرآن غير موجود به زنا المحارم لكن الواقع الإسلامي يستغيث ويصرخ من زنا المحارم في الدول الإسلامية، "وهذا هو الخداع"
ياخير أمة آخرجت للناس، والواقع يشهد بعكس ذلك.

حتئ متئ تعتمدون على أكاذيب وفلان من بلاد الواق واق اسلم
أسالك كرجل هل تعرف أنت واحد من هولاء الذين أسلموا وعرفته عن قرب وتعيش معه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنا أعيش مع وأعرف العشرات بل المئات الذين تركوا الإسلام
والشئ الآخر 
وأعطيك السبب 
المسيح قال ما أوسع الباب الذي يؤدي إلى الهلاك وكثيرين يدخلون منه
والملايين يعبدون بوذا وغيره، هل هذا مقياس منطقي.
تعتمد على مجرد لسته أنت ناقلها ولا تعرف ولا واحد فيهم، ولا تنظر إلى الإحصائيات التي تتحدث وخوف المسلمين في أنحاء العالم من كما يسمونه التنصير
ثم نحن لا نقنع أطفال، لكن نحن نتحدث إلى أشخاص ناضجين لديهم فكر وعقل، أما انت فأنت حر برائيك ما حدا طلب منك أن تقتنع.
أنا أتفق معك ربما بن لادن ربيب المخابرات الأمريكية لكن ليس ربيب المسيحية والمسيح
لكنه ربيب الإسلام ومحمد الذي يمشي على نهجة وأمريكا تريد أن تستفيد من كل شئ ليخضع العالم لها.
ما شفت بن لادن بيقول باسم أمريكا، لكن يذكر ويعرف حقيقة الإسلام ويستشهد بأيات قرآنية  أحاديث وأسوة محمد.
الحروب التي تقول عنها
هل تذكر لي أية أية في الأنجيل أستندت عليها أى حروب سابقة أو معاصرة
الحروب موجودة منذ فجر التاريخ والإنسان يُريد السيطرة ........ الخ
لكن الكارثة عندما تّجد الدين يدعو إلى الحرب
مرة أخيرة أين الآية التي أستندت عليها الحروب من الآنجيل؟
نحن ليس دين شمولي، بل يّمكن أن نقول أن المسيحية ليست دين بل حياة ومقابلة مع الله تغير الحياة
لذلك أخطاء أشخاص ليس يقلل من الدين، إلا أذ كان هولاء الأشخاص يستندون على عقيدة راسخة في هذا الدين
فأين عقيدة الحرب والقتل والإرهاب في الآنجيل، ولا تتهرب إلى العهد القديم لأنني مسيحي وليس يهودي، بمعنئ أني أؤمن بالعهد القديم الذي كمله اللعهد الجديد، لذلك أذكر الآية التي تدعو إلى القتال والحرب والإرهاب في العهد الجديد


----------



## avram (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*



avram قال:


> الأخوة الآحباء
> موضوع شاول الذي صار بولس
> الخصة في الأتي
> المسيحية تُحول المجرمين إلى قديسين، بعد أن يقتلوا يصيروا يتحملوا الموت من أجل إيمانهم بمحبة وصبر
> الإسلام يُحول البشر المحترمين إلى إرهابين مجرمين قطاعين طرق وإرهابين.



للأهمية والتذكير فقط خلاصة القول


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

مش قلتلك كلمني زي الرجالة  زليس كوبي وبيست الجهلاء هم الي بيقعدو ياخذو كوبي وبيست دانت يمكن مقرتش كمان الي انت كاتبة روح يا حبيبي العب بعيد


----------



## fredyyy (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*sabry777*

*لقد وصلتك رسالة المسيح كاملة *

*ومن تريد الناس أن يتبعوا *

*** هل يتركوا المسيح الذي كانت الشياطين تخرج بكلمة منه *
*ويتبعوا من مسه الشيطان ؟*

*** وهل يتركوا المسيح الذي إنتهر الحمى وأبرأ المرضى *
*ويتبعوا من ماتحت وطأة الحمى مات؟*

*** وهل يتركوا المسيح الذي كان له السلطان على الموت *
*ويتبعوا من كان الموت نهايته ؟*

*** وهل يتركوا المسيح الذي غفر الخطايا ورفع أوزارنا *
*ويتبعوا من رُفع عنه الوزر (خاطي)؟*

*** وهل يتركوا الذي وُلد من العذراء بمشيئة الله *
*ويتبعوا من جاء من زرع بشر (أب وأم) ؟*

*نحن نختار المسيح *

*المسيح الذي أكمل كل شئ ولا حاجة لآخر بعده *

*وبدون المسيح الطريق الى الله مغلق ... *

*فمن تختار ؟؟*


----------



## غسان (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

يا شباب ، كل واحد نضرتوا لدينه و اقتناعه فيه قوي

كما اخواني المسيح مقتنعين و يبحثون عن الاخطاء في ديننا ، ف من الطرف الآخر يحدث نفس الشي

و بالنهايه الله واحد ، سواء عبدته بالكنيسه ام بالمسجد.

هذا الموضوع يفرق ولا يجمع - و بتمنى الاداره تفهم انو هالموضوع من اول ما انفتح و من اول ما صار زعل و شتيمه

انو الموضوع صار مجراه بدل النقاش قتال. فان كانت الاداره تدعو للاخوه و المحبه و السماحيه ، اين هي في هذا الموضوع

و على فكره - كوني اتكلم بالحسنى لا يعني اني لست شرير 

بل الشرير يضهر النواياي الحسنه و يسخرها للشر


----------



## مسلم للابد (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

سؤال لك يا فريدي 
هل معجزات يسوع دليل على الوهيته؟
هل احياءه للاموات دليل على الوهيته؟
هل هل هل هل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

موضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا لك اخي وانا اضم صوتي لصوتك واقول "ارفض الاسلام"
الرب يباركك †


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*.... للأبد *

*أنا أؤمن بالمسيح .... رباً .... وإلهاً .... ومُخلصاً *​ 
*وفادياً ... ومُصالحاً ... ومُحرراً ... ومُطهراً *

*وبــعــد *
*دخـولـي دائـرة *
*الإيمان رأيت سلطانه *
*الإلهي عـلـى الشياطين *
*وعلى المرض وعلى الموت *
*وعــلــى حــقــه فـي الــغـــفــران *
*ذاك الــذي فـي مــولــِده *
*سجدوا سـجـوداً له *
*لأنــه الله. طوبـى*
*لمـن لا يـعثـُر*
*في لاهوته*
*أنا ُأحبه*​


*رباً ......... سـيـداً لـحـيـاتي ... بعد أن سادت الخطية على حياتي*

*إلهاً ........ لـــكـــل شـــئ ... بعد أن كنت مُثقلاً بكل شئ رديئ فـي العالـم*

*مُخلصاً .... أبعد عني الموت ... بعد أن كان الموت نصيبي المحتوم طوال الأبدية*

*فادياً ...... أخذ دينونتي عوضاً عني ... بعد أن كانت تـنـتـظرني دينونة حتمية مرعبة*

*مُصالحاً ... صالحني مع الله ... بعد أن كنت ُأعاديه بأفعالي ورغباتي وأفكاري *

*مُحرراً .... صــرت إبــنــاً لله .... بعد أن كنت عبداً للخطية مسلوب الإرادة*

*مُطهراً ... قـلـبـي وأفـكاري ... بعد أن كنت نجس الشفتين والميول*


*نـعـم*
*المسيح *
*يستـحق كـل *
*الطـاعـة الإكــرام *
*والـتـعـظـيـم *
*والسجود*​


----------



## siag_gis (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

لو سمحتم مسيحيين ومسلمين ... ياريت نتناقش بعقل وحكمة اكثر من هذا او تقفلوا على الموضوع من بابه لان كدة دخل النقاش في التوبيخ بالاشخاص المشاركين ... ياريت يكون فيه احترام 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين ... كما ارجو اتباع قوانين المنتدى وشطب من يسب اى من الرسل ولا انتم فقط تشطبون من يجيب عليكم بالحقائق
تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*siag_gis*

*دعك من الآخرين *

*هل لديك هذة المميزات السبعة في علاقتك بالله*

*الموجودة في المشاركة السابقة ؟*



*وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ *

*سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ *

*أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. *

*(يوحنا  1 : 12)*
​


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

*شكراً للإدارة لحزف القاذورات ليبقى منتدانا نظيف*



*دع الله ُيطهر فمك *
*فلا ُتخطئ اليه*
​


----------



## eman88 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لهذا أرفض الأسلام كأنسان!!!!!!!*

كلامك كلو منطق ومعك حق 100%


----------



## avram (2 أبريل 2012)

God bless u


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (14 أبريل 2012)

على كل انسان ان يعرف الحقيقه


----------



## Br-Andrew (3 يناير 2014)

*يستحق القراءة*

يستحق القراءة


----------



## Maran+atha (1 أبريل 2016)

أكثر من رائع جدا
اخى الحبيب avram
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## Br-Andrew (24 يناير 2022)

Good


----------

